# Anna’s log x



## anna1

Morning all !

So , I'm turning 43 today and what better day to start a new journal 

got back in the gym 4 months ago and here are some pics of what I looked like versus now .

No amazing difference but I feel much stronger and there is definetely some development .

Will try to update daily what I do .

Cant be bothered with dieting right now , might start around mid February .

Your observations and feedback are as always welcome and very appreciated

Have a great Sunday everyone !

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

In

For feet progress pics


----------



## Fadi

anna1 said:


> Morning all !
> 
> So , I'm turning 43 today and what better day to start a new journal


 Morning Anna,

How old would you be if you didn't know how old you are lovely woman? I can very easily answer this question, but would much prefer to see your own answer instead.

You bring much joy to this forum, and you firmly hold your ground, something I'm very proud of you for doing.

I wish you the best life can bring on this very special day..., your birthday, and way beyond today.

You've made some impressive improvements in a very short while, thanks to your consistency and effort..., and you know Anna, nothing tastes as good as looking good feels.

Wishing you the best today tomorrow and everyday...

Your friend

Fadi

X


----------



## anna1

Thank you so much @Fadi ! I'm sure I cant receive more eloquent and heart warming wishes today 

all the best to you as well !

x


----------



## shauny13

Don't post much, but i do read a lot on this forum. Your back and delts have improved greatly. Well done Anna, keep it up. Happy birthday x


----------



## anna1

shauny13 said:


> Don't post much, but i do read a lot on this forum. Your back and delts have improved greatly. Well done Anna, keep it up. Happy birthday x


 Thank you 

yeah , everything else is falling behind . I only just started seeing some development in my legs .

Will add more work in compound movements and eat a little more just to see how it goes .

x


----------



## 66983

Happy Birthday :thumb

I'm thinking maybe a cut later towards the summer for you?

You'd be amazed at what's hiding below the surface!

Whilst hypertrophy is great the best part of a cut for me is seeing definition come in day after day, your getting physically smaller but the definition makes you look larger!

Have a great day, and don't drink too much :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning all !
> 
> So , I'm turning 43 today and what better day to start a new journal


 Happy birthday!


----------



## anna1

Sparkey said:


> Happy Birthday :thumb
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a cut later towards the summer for you?
> 
> You'd be amazed at what's hiding below the surface!
> 
> Whilst hypertrophy is great the best part of a cut for me is seeing definition come in day after day, your getting physically smaller but the definition makes you look larger!
> 
> Have a great day, and don't drink too much :lol:


 Yes , a cut is due later on for sure !

I am also starting a short cycle tomorrow with just 10 mg anavar daily and some eca .

Interested to see what this will do for me now that I am a bit more confident with my training

cant promise I wont drink too much today haha

thank you for your wishes

x


----------



## Eddias

Χαρούμενα γενέθλια ( hope that's right)

Yep ignore the diet especially today,

Reading through your other journal you have made massive progress not only in the way you look but in technique and form which is key moving for forward for achieving the goals you want.

Wish you all the best and will enjoy reading through this one.

Have a great day


----------



## MM84

Happy birthday


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Χαρούμενα γενέθλια ( hope that's right)
> 
> Yep ignore the diet especially today,
> 
> Reading through your other journal you have made massive progress not only in the way you look but in technique and form which is key moving for forward for achieving the goals you want.
> 
> Wish you all the best and will enjoy reading through this one.
> 
> Have a great day


 Ευχαριστώ ! ( yeap that was right  )

started to see real improvements since I made adjustments in my form ( with everyone's help here )

so yes , getting technique right is a priority and I have a lot more to learn so I'm going to enjoy the process .

Thank you for your wishes !

x


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Happy birthday


 Thank you hun !

x


----------



## shauny13

anna1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> yeah , everything else is falling behind . I only just started seeing some development in my legs .
> 
> Will add more work in compound movements and eat a little more just to see how it goes .
> 
> x


 Squats, squats and even more squats.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Happy Birthday!

Obviously IN.


----------



## need2bodybuild

Happy Birthday  looking good x


----------



## AncientOldBloke

anna1 said:


> *Your observations and feedback are as always welcome and very appreciated *


 Hi Anna

It's a long, slow journey and a lifelong project. Never get daunted by what you may think is lack of progress.

Keep at it, you're doing great!


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## simonboyle

In


----------



## Pr1me

anna1 said:


> Morning all !
> 
> So , I'm turning 43 today and what better day to start a new journal
> 
> got back in the gym 4 months ago and here are some pics of what I looked like versus now .
> 
> No amazing difference but I feel much stronger and there is definetely some development .
> 
> Will try to update daily what I do .
> 
> Cant be bothered with dieting right now , might start around mid February .
> 
> Your observations and feedback are as always welcome and very appreciated
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 149439
> 
> 
> View attachment 149441
> 
> 
> View attachment 149443


 As an arse connoisseur i must admit that there's definitely been some development in that area. Is amazing what 4 months of hard work can do.


----------



## sjacks

Looking good @anna1, going to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Jordan08

Happy birthday to you


----------



## 25434

Happy birthday Anna1. Hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Happy birthday Anna1. Hope you had a lovely day.


 Thank you Flubs !

Nothing crazy , just a lovely lunch and tons of wine 

it was very nice , thank you !


----------



## anna1

Good morning all !

leg day today

6 sets of squats

5 romanians

6 sumos . Here I dared up the weights and I went all the way up to 75 kg which is a pb for me but I only managed 2 sets of 3 with that . My grip is still failing me 

4 sets of hip thrust and after the usual weight I do I upped it to 100 kg and I did 2 sets of 8 ( dont remember if I had done 100 kg before so I'm happy with that )

Supersetted leg extensions with abductions as always to wrap it up

very happy with today's workout , I think all the trash I ate over the weekend helped . Will do the same next weekend to see if I 'm right 

Leg check to see if anything changed and yeap , they're still skinny 

have a great week peeps !

x


----------



## Eddias

Great work on the PB, yep grip fails me first as well, and I really do not get on with straps.


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Great work on the PB, yep grip fails me first as well, and I really do not get on with straps.


 Nothing helps me much either . I hate the straps and gloves dont help either !

Will have to be patient I guess and just try and do more reps


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Nothing helps me much either . I hate the straps and gloves dont help either !
> 
> Will have to be patient I guess and just try and do more reps


 if something works let me know lol


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> if something works let me know lol


 I will try to find those straps with a metallic "hook" those were the best ones I think for heavier sets


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> I will try to find those straps with a metallic "hook" those were the best ones I think for heavier sets


 I would more work on grip something like pinch grip deadlift or pinch grip a plate. i do those but clearly not enough.


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> I would more work on grip something like pinch grip deadlift or pinch grip a plate. i do those but clearly not enough.


 Pinch grip ? I 'll google that

x


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Ross1991 said:


> In
> 
> For feet progress pics


 Do feet progress?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Do feet progress?


 To a savage foot fetisher like me, yes they do :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Ross1991 said:


> To a savage foot fetisher like me, yes they do :lol:


 ironic, as youre probably a little too big too touch your toes :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Lifesizepenguin said:


> ironic, as youre probably a little too big too touch your toes :lol:


 Probably true. Women love a good foot fetisher though :lol:


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> Probably true. Women love a good foot fetisher though :lol:


 Thats an ambiguous statement!

They like a fetisher that is a good person or a fetisher that is good with his fetish  ?


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Thats an ambiguous statement!
> 
> They like a fetisher that is a good person or a fetisher that is good with his fetish  ?


 Good with his fetish. I'm a cvnt at heart I have good intentions most of the time though, just how it goes I believe I'm very misunderstood  .


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> Good with his fetish. I'm a cvnt at heart I have good intentions most of the time though, just how it goes I believe I'm very misunderstood  .


 Who called u a cvnt ? I'll spank 'em


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Who called u a cvnt ? I'll spank 'em


 Aww that's nice. Majority women who spend more than 10 minutes in my company :lol:


----------



## Mayzini

hi anna I am in glad to see the log back up and happy birthday, I feel better now your a year older than me again !! lols


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> Aww that's nice. Majority women who spend more than 10 minutes in my company :lol:


 u should start a fetish thread in gen con to liven things up there .curious to see what people come up with :thumb


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> hi anna I am in glad to see the log back up and happy birthday, I feel better now your a year older than me again !! lols


 Thanx , glad you're feeling better junior


----------



## Mayzini

xxx


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Ross1991 said:


> Good with his fetish. I'm a cvnt at heart I have good intentions most of the time though, just how it goes I believe I'm very misunderstood  .


 Jesus christ you are vain! :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Jesus christ you are vain! :lol:


 I've always claimed this :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Good morning all !
> 
> leg day today
> 
> 6 sets of squats
> 
> 5 romanians
> 
> 6 sumos . Here I dared up the weights and I went all the way up to 75 kg which is a pb for me but I only managed 2 sets of 3 with that . My grip is still failing me
> 
> 4 sets of hip thrust and after the usual weight I do I upped it to 100 kg and I did 2 sets of 8 ( dont remember if I had done 100 kg before so I'm happy with that )
> 
> Supersetted leg extensions with abductions as always to wrap it up
> 
> very happy with today's workout , I think all the trash I ate over the weekend helped . Will do the same next weekend to see if I 'm right
> 
> Leg check to see if anything changed and yeap , they're still skinny
> 
> have a great week peeps !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 149505
> 
> 
> View attachment 149509
> 
> 
> View attachment 149511


 would pay £3 to be your swimsuit for an hour


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Ross1991 said:


> I've always claimed this :lol:


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would pay £3 to be your swimsuit for an hour


 You can have it for free ! ( unwashed  )

Just post pics in it

x


----------



## superdrol

anna1 said:


> Who called u a cvnt ? I'll spank 'em


 Ross1991 is a cvnt... come at me!


----------



## anna1

superdrol said:


> Ross1991 is a cvnt... come at me!


 C u on the fetish thread , naughty boy :lol:


----------



## Eddias

Heavyassweights said:


> would pay £3 to be in your swimsuit for an hour


 Fixed


----------



## ishadow

Wow.... Just just just... Wow. :huh: .

Just in for this! ( Admittedly pure for the pics, Stunning!)


----------



## RexEverthing

Popped in for ass pics.

Not disappointed


----------



## bornagod

Happy belated birthday anna, hope you had a lovely day?

As always you never disappoint with your pictures lol


----------



## Sphinkter

Anna are your tits real or fake?


----------



## ishadow

This just feels backwards, It was @anna1's Birthday yesterday, but she was the one that gave us all a present?


----------



## bornagod

Sphinkter said:


> Anna are your tits real or fake?


 I also wondered this, they look mouth watery good which ever they are


----------



## Heavyassweights

Sphinkter said:


> Anna are your tits real or fake?


 @anna1 video proof required

UKM rules

@Natty Steve'o posted up his 230 squat for all the doubters lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

on a serious note, are you starting a cycle? im sure i read you said that?


----------



## RexEverthing

Sphinkter said:


> Anna are your tits real or fake?


 This is why I love UKM.


----------



## anna1

Sphinkter said:


> Anna are your tits real or fake?


 :lol:


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> on a serious note, are you starting a cycle? im sure i read you said that?


 Yes ! Started today .

10 mg anavar a day

after 4 weeks I will assess and maybe go up to 6 weeks max


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> :lol:


 Are you taking up politics? That wasn't a yes or no...


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> View attachment 149529
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday anna, hope you had a lovely day?
> 
> As always you never disappoint with your pictures lol


 Thank you hun ! Where have you been ?

Had a good time yeah , my kids also made me a cake that said " happy 99th birthday " haha


----------



## anna1

RexEverthing said:


> Are you taking up politics? That wasn't a yes or no...


 Exactly 

if I had fake boobs I think I 'd go with slightly bigger ones :whistling:


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Thank you hun ! Where have you been ?
> 
> Had a good time yeah , my kids also made me a cake that said " happy 99th birthday " haha


 No probs. Ive been around lol.

Ah thats nice, good to hear.

Oh cheeky buggers, was the cake nice?



anna1 said:


> Exactly
> 
> if I had fake boobs I think I 'd go with slightly bigger ones :whistling:


 Nah id go for pertness over size any day, and id definitely say yours were pert :rolleye11:  maybe too pert for real ones lol


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> No probs. Ive been around lol.
> 
> Ah thats nice, good to hear.
> 
> Oh cheeky buggers, was the cake nice?
> 
> Nah id go for pertness over size any day, and id definitely say yours were pert :rolleye11:  maybe too pert for real ones lol


 Cake was very good , chocolaty

next you'll tell me my butt's fake too


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Cake was very good , chocolaty
> 
> next you'll tell me my butt's fake too


 Hope you've icreased cardio for the extra cals consumed from the bday cake?

No dont think thats fake, thats also nice and pert too :lol:


----------



## anna1

BrianB said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Anna, I missed this yesterday
> 
> All the best
> 
> Brian


 Hey BB !

Thank you so much hun !

Its ok in Greece we say that festivities for a celebration can last 40 days ( just an excuse to drink more I think :thumb )

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Yes ! Started today .
> 
> 10 mg anavar a day
> 
> after 4 weeks I will assess and maybe go up to 6 weeks max


 Drugs aren't good for you Hun... :lol:


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> Drugs aren't good for you Hun... :lol:


 Mom ? Is that you ?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

IN


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Mom ? Is that you ?


 I'll be your daddy.

Stay natty like me. :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Belated Happy Birthday Anna and only 43 years young, your catching me up lol :wink:

Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## workinprogress1

something about a females journal that consistently seems to inspire the enthusiasm and interest of uk-m's most prominent perv...........members 

i dunno what it is that cultivates such scientific input and pervasive motivation from forum participants when a journal containing pics of a gorgeous sweaty female doing squats goes up

btw i'm in!! :thumb


----------



## UK2USA

Happy Birthday Ms. Anna!.......I know, I'm late......as usual. I think it's because I check in every now and then, and these other guys have some sort of perv alert on their phones and computers


----------



## superdrol

It's your birthday? Ooh I missed that  must have been the squat pics with no bday cake pics that distracted me!  Happy belated birthday! :beer:


----------



## anna1

Natty Steve'o said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Anna and only 43 years young, your catching me up lol :wink:
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


 Thank you so much !

x


----------



## anna1

UK2USA said:


> Happy Birthday Ms. Anna!.......I know, I'm late......as usual. I think it's because I check in every now and then, and these other guys have some sort of perv alert on their phones and computers


 Thank you Sir !

All the best for you and your gorgeous family as well !

x


----------



## anna1

superdrol said:


> It's your birthday? Ooh I missed that  must have been the squat pics with no bday cake pics that distracted me!  Happy belated birthday! :beer:


 Haha .

thank you !

x


----------



## anna1

Back and triceps today , I love working those .

lat pulldown wide grip ,

yates rows , t bar row , dumbbell rows , pullovers .

Pressdowns , pulldowns french press and single arm pulldowns supersetted with dips ,

4 sets of everything.

Upped the weights with dumbell rows and t bar as well as pressdowns

another good day today , felt really good maybe I should keep carbs higher

have a great day everyone !

x


----------



## Eddias

Good to see you back in the groove, looks like you are shifting some serious weight on those Push downs.


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Good to see you back in the groove, looks like you are shifting some serious weight on those Push downs.


 Thanx !

I did the whole stack for the final set .

Problem is not the reps . Its bringing the damn weight downto start the set haha


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thanx !
> 
> I did the whole stack for the final set .
> 
> Problem is not the reps . Its bringing the damn weight downto start the set haha


 nice back work out i am working the same today. and its back is rapidly becoming my fav bodypart to train


----------



## bigchickenlover

Happy bday Anna! Nice Converse all stars very matching !

Birthday Celebratory foot pic?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> nice back work out i am working the same today. and its back is rapidly becoming my fav bodypart to train


 Morning ! I really enjoy it , its probably why I 'm progressing more there and falling behind with everything else . But a nice back on a woman is just great .

x


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Happy bday Anna! Nice Converse all stars very matching !
> 
> Birthday Celebratory foot pic?


 Thank you !

Haha ok , I 'll go see if I have any sandals with straps


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning ! I really enjoy it , its probably why I 'm progressing more there and falling behind with everything else . But a nice back on a woman is just great .
> 
> x


 ha ha was going to be my fetish in the other thread love a good back on a woman !! lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha was going to be my fetish in the other thread love a good back on a woman !! lols


 :lol:

women should be working on their upper body harder so they can look proportionate

I see that all the majority will do is leg machines . Its sad


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> women should be working on their upper body harder so they can look proportionate
> 
> I see that all the majority will do is leg machines . Its sad


 All about the squat booty..


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> All about the squat booty..


 Its that insta craziness I think .

Chicks with fake butts squatting fake weights

x


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Its that insta craziness I think .
> 
> Chicks with fake butts squatting fake weights
> 
> x


 Gotta love a fake bootei..


----------



## Heavyassweights

white knight convention in here

@Natty Steve'o has joined the circle


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> white knight convention in here
> 
> @Natty Steve'o has joined the circle


 Does fake natty steve'o still approve even though @anna1 is now a gear head?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> white knight convention in here
> 
> @Natty Steve'o has joined the circle


 Do u also like fake booties Heavy ?

x


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> Does fake natty steve'o still approve even though @anna1 is now a gear head?


 :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Do u also like fake booties Heavy ?
> 
> x


 i like anything 8 and above

your 7.5


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> Does fake natty steve'o still approve even though @anna1 is now a gear head?


 @anna1 is currently running the same first cycle as @Natty Steve'o did


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> i like anything 8 and above
> 
> your 7.5


 Playing hard to get ...

I like it 

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Playing hard to get ...
> 
> I like it
> 
> x


 Gain around 5-10%bf and id date ya


----------



## UK2USA

anna1 said:


> Thank you Sir !
> 
> All the best for you and your gorgeous ffamily as well !
> 
> x


 Why, thank you, they are my joy.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Ross1991 said:


> Does fake natty steve'o still approve even though @anna1 is now a gear head?


 Nowt fake about me bonny lad, I'm the real deal. Don't need gear mate just years of hard graft and a bit of know how :wink:

I will take the compliment though :thumbup1:

Now let's get back on topic ..... This is Anna1's log ...


----------



## nWo




----------



## anna1

I'mNotAPervert! said:


>


 That's hilarious haha


----------



## anna1

Good morning !

A bit of chest and shoulders today

wanted to start a bit of standing military press today but that stand was taken , neither did I want to wait so I used the smith machine 

continued with flat bench and incline bench presses with dumbbells. I usually go for the 10 kg ones but I was feeling brave and gave the 12 kg ones as well , only managed 3 reps with that . Ts ok next time 

lateral raises , dumbbell overhead presses again supersetted with front raises and I ended with that cable crossover thing which feels really nice when I keep mediocre weight and high reps .

Also I raised myself a bit since that machine is not adjustable, felt much more on point .

Did 4 sets of 20 s on that , everything else 4x 10

wrapped it up with 3x20 cable crunches ( hate abs )

have a great day !

x


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Good morning !
> 
> A bit of chest and shoulders today
> 
> wanted to start a bit of standing military press today but that stand was taken , neither did I want to wait so I used the smith machine
> 
> continued with flat bench and incline bench presses with dumbbells. I usually go for the 10 kg ones but I was feeling brave and gave the 12 kg ones as well , only managed 3 reps with that . Ts ok next time
> 
> lateral raises , dumbbell overhead presses again supersetted with front raises and I ended with that cable crossover thing which feels really nice when I keep mediocre weight and high reps .
> 
> Also I raised myself a bit since that machine is not adjustable, felt much more on point .
> 
> Did 4 sets of 20 s on that , everything else 4x 10
> 
> wrapped it up with 3x20 cable crunches ( hate abs )
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 149597
> 
> 
> View attachment 149599


 I did scarecrows (cable cross overs today as well ), i find having the cables level with my shoulders seems to hit my rear delts more as i have a habit of using my arms to bring the cables across me at the height you were doing. Be interested to hear from others on there opinions.


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> I did scarecrows (cable cross overs today as well ), i find having the cables level with my shoulders seems to hit my rear delts more as i have a habit of using my arms to bring the cables across me at the height you were doing. Be interested to hear from others on there opinions.


 Scarecrows ? Haha

I was going to try stepping on something higher next time . I imagine it will feel much different .

That height felt good on my rear delts though . Will experiment a bit more to see


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Scarecrows ? Haha
> 
> I was going to try stepping on something higher next time . I imagine it will feel much different .
> 
> That height felt good on my rear delts though . Will experiment a bit more to see


 Sandals with heels might help...


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Sandals with heels might help...


 Gee thanx !

Why didnt I think of that ?

:lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Gee thanx !
> 
> Why didnt I think of that ?
> 
> :lol:


 Here to help


----------



## anna1

59 kg today , for reference only since I have been eating more carbs the past few days so weekdays will be stricter .

Having salmon with sweet potato and grilled veggies in a sweet and sour sauce for lunch

more salmon with just 2 cups of green salad for dinner and maybe a green apple in between

will also try to drink more water which I tend to forget

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> 59 kg today , for reference only since I have been eating more carbs the past few days so weekdays will be stricter .
> 
> Having salmon with sweet potato and grilled veggies in a sweet and sour sauce for lunch
> 
> more salmon with just 2 cups of green salad for dinner and maybe a green apple in between
> 
> will also try to drink more water which I tend to forget
> 
> x


 I started making up a 1.5ltr bottle of dilute pop and leaving it on my desk where I sit at the PC, since doing that I drink 10x more through the day

Easy to just pick up and take a drink rather than getting up and making a glass each time, before that I would go for hours without drinking a thing


----------



## Henda929

anna1 said:


> 59 kg today , for reference only since I have been eating more carbs the past few days so weekdays will be stricter .
> 
> Having salmon with sweet potato and grilled veggies in a sweet and sour sauce for lunch
> 
> more salmon with just 2 cups of green salad for dinner and maybe a green apple in between
> 
> will also try to drink more water which I tend to forget
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 149603


 Wow that's the most appealing looking healthy food I've ever seen, if wor lass could prepare healthy food like that I'd actually seriously consider eating healthy


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> I started making up a 1.5ltr bottle of dilute pop and leaving it on my desk where I sit at the PC, since doing that I drink 10x more through the day
> 
> Easy to just pick up and take a drink rather than getting up and making a glass each time, before that I would go for hours without drinking a thing


 Dilute pop ?

Have no idea what that is . Something like a mix to make a refreshment ?

I'm gonna make cucumber water with lemon and force myself to drink 2 litres of that a day

same here , all I drink is coffee


----------



## anna1

Henda929 said:


> Wow that's the most appealing looking healthy food I've ever seen, if wor lass could prepare healthy food like that I'd actually seriously consider eating healthy


 Haha thanx .

Tastes good too and it took maybe 15 mind to make

how can you eat junk and look like that ?


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Dilute pop ?
> 
> Have no idea what that is . Something like a mix to make a refreshment ?
> 
> I'm gonna make cucumber water with lemon and force myself to drink 2 litres of that a day
> 
> same here , all I drink is coffee


 pop = squash / juice

Yea just a concentrated juice that you mix with water

https://groceries.asda.com/product/blackcurrant-squash/asda-no-added-sugar-apple-blackcurrant-squash/910002821913

I probably drink about 4+ litres a day since it's always just next to me


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> pop = squash / juice
> 
> Yea just a concentrated juice that you mix with water
> 
> https://groceries.asda.com/product/blackcurrant-squash/asda-no-added-sugar-apple-blackcurrant-squash/910002821913
> 
> I probably drink about 4+ litres a day since it's always just next to me


 Nice one , I 'll see if I can find anything similar here


----------



## jeffj

Happy belated birthday...great progress keep at it :thumb


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Good morning !
> 
> A bit of chest and shoulders today
> 
> wanted to start a bit of standing military press today but that stand was taken , neither did I want to wait so I used the smith machine
> 
> continued with flat bench and incline bench presses with dumbbells. I usually go for the 10 kg ones but I was feeling brave and gave the 12 kg ones as well , only managed 3 reps with that . Ts ok next time
> 
> lateral raises , dumbbell overhead presses again supersetted with front raises and I ended with that cable crossover thing which feels really nice when I keep mediocre weight and high reps .
> 
> Also I raised myself a bit since that machine is not adjustable, felt much more on point .
> 
> Did 4 sets of 20 s on that , everything else 4x 10
> 
> wrapped it up with 3x20 cable crunches ( hate abs )
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 149597
> 
> 
> View attachment 149599


 back shot for my benefit hun thanx lols


----------



## jeffj

(Double post)


----------



## Henda929

anna1 said:


> Haha thanx .
> 
> Tastes good too and it took maybe 15 mind to make
> 
> how can you eat junk and look like that ?


 I honestly don't know haha have a very active job but even when off a lot with the bad weather like am at the minute still don't really put weight on. I should be obese for the way I eat.


----------



## anna1

Henda929 said:


> I honestly don't know haha have a very active job but even when off a lot with the bad weather like am at the minute still don't really put weight on. I should be obese for the way I eat.


 Damn you're lucky !


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> back shot for my benefit hun thanx lols


 Its for the purpose of showing my rear delts really haha

x


----------



## Henda929

anna1 said:


> Damn you're lucky !


 thank you ,it will catch up with me eventually haha


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Its for the purpose of showing my rear delts really haha
> 
> x


 hearts broken !lol


----------



## anna1

jeffj said:


> Happy belated birthday...great progress keep at it :thumb


 Thank you so much !

I'm trying !


----------



## anna1

God morning !

Legs today , I keep weights light and do higher reps on the second workout of the week so I did :

8 sets squats

6 sets romanians

7 sets sumos

5 sets leg extensions ( single leg)

5 sets abductions

3 x 20 cable crunches

attaching a lousy video with sumos

I can feel it when I lose form but if you advise if I should correct sth I'd appreciate it 

have a good one !


----------



## anna1

Cant upload darn it


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Cant upload darn it


 You trying to upload to youtube?

You could upload it to some file sharing site like Google Drive, then share the link, people can download it and play it on the PC


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Back and arms today ,

meant to keep things light today but I got carried away 

Weight area was practically empty this morning so I stuck around a little longer

lat pulldowns wide grip

T rows

deadlifts

yates rows

dumbbell rows

cable pullovers

triceps : pushdowns , pressdowns , single hand pushdowns and that one in the pic which is funky but I wouldnt add in every workout

ended with currrrrrlls and abs

question ; how often is it reasonable to deadlift ?

Have a good one everyone !

x


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Back and arms today ,
> 
> meant to keep things light today but I got carried away
> 
> Weight area was practically empty this morning so I stuck around a little longer
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip
> 
> T rows
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> yates rows
> 
> dumbbell rows
> 
> cable pullovers
> 
> triceps : pushdowns , pressdowns , single hand pushdowns and that one in the pic which is funky but I wouldnt add in every workout
> 
> ended with currrrrrlls and abs
> 
> question ; how often is it reasonable to deadlift ?
> 
> Have a good one everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 149689
> 
> 
> View attachment 149691


 I deadlift once a week, its all my poor back can cope with, love to do it twice but it would screw up other workouts


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> I deadlift once a week, its all my poor back can cope with, love to do it twice but it would screw up other workouts


 I usually deadlift twice .sumos and romanians on a leg day and conventionals on a back day leaving 3 days apart

I dont feel it hurts my back but I was just wondering


----------



## superdrol

anna1 said:


> I usually deadlift twice .sumos and romanians on a leg day and conventionals on a back day leaving 3 days apart
> 
> I dont feel it hurts my back but I was just wondering


 If it doesn't hurt your back then carry on, it also depends on how heavy your going, for example an experienced deadlift whose at 2.5x body weight would deadlift less than a newb at 1.2x if you see what I'm saying, or at least do less volume per session to allow for better recovery, for example a beginner on stronglifts you deadlift once or twice a week 1x5 with warmups, madcow for intermediates you deadlift once a week with a lighter set of squats before hand... carry on as you are unless your pulling 1.5-2x bw or more I'd think


----------



## anna1

superdrol said:


> If it doesn't hurt your back then carry on, it also depends on how heavy your going, for example an experienced deadlift whose at 2.5x body weight would deadlift less than a newb at 1.2x if you see what I'm saying, or at least do less volume per session to allow for better recovery, for example a beginner on stronglifts you deadlift once or twice a week 1x5 with warmups, madcow for intermediates you deadlift once a week with a lighter set of squats before hand... carry on as you are unless your pulling 1.5-2x bw or more I'd think


 Obviously I cant lift the weights you guys do 

I try to go heavier once a week and I have gone a bit over my bodyweight , but the next workout its just high reps really just to start getting more comfortable with the form which I think I finally am ( only took me a few months ha )


----------



## superdrol

anna1 said:


> Obviously I cant lift the weights you guys do
> 
> I try to go heavier once a week and I have gone a bit over my bodyweight , but the next workout its just high reps really just to start getting more comfortable with the form which I think I finally am ( only took me a few months ha )


 Should be fine then  Hence why I referred to bodyweight... a 2x bw dead is just as achievable for you as it is for a bloke


----------



## anna1

superdrol said:


> Should be fine then  Hence why I referred to bodyweight... a 2x bw dead is just as achievable for you as it is for a bloke


 Not yet ! Maxed I've reached so far is 75kg and I weight 58 today .

we'll see in the next couple of months


----------



## superdrol

anna1 said:


> Not yet ! Maxed I've reached so far is 75kg and I weight 58 today .
> 
> we'll see in the next couple of months


 116kg is like me doing 180kg at 90kg then

id have hopefully been there now as before my disc erupted permenently I was at 140x5 at 85kg a few years back  I love dead's too


----------



## anna1

superdrol said:


> 116kg is like me doing 180kg at 90kg then
> 
> id have hopefully been there now as before my disc erupted permenently I was at 140x5 at 85kg a few years back  I love dead's too


 Oh damn thats awful !

Dont know if its because I never deadlifted before and its a novelty to me , but I really enjoy them too .

I m not stressed about upping weights often , high reps are a killer


----------



## superdrol

anna1 said:


> Oh damn thats awful !
> 
> Dont know if its because I never deadlifted before and its a novelty to me , but I really enjoy them too .
> 
> I m not stressed about upping weights often , high reps are a killer


 Actually it's kind of a blessing, I've always had lower back pain that crept in and out... now I have permenant numbness down the outsid of my right foot and kind of the feeling after pins and needles in my foot when sensation is coming back, my right calf can get a bit numb also, and my right quad twitches at times uncontrollably... however my back is 80% better than it was, I think it's distracted by my foot 

luckily the new gym has low row machine which I can do with close grip and wide grip and I'm now doing the stack which is roughly bodyweight 91kgish for 10 rep for straight sets, so I'm happy with that  And also a lat pull down and lats have grown nicely since starting new gym  so it's not all bad!


----------



## anna1

superdrol said:


> Actually it's kind of a blessing, I've always had lower back pain that crept in and out... now I have permenant numbness down the outsid of my right foot and kind of the feeling after pins and needles in my foot when sensation is coming back, my right calf can get a bit numb also, and my right quad twitches at times uncontrollably... however my back is 80% better than it was, I think it's distracted by my foot
> 
> luckily the new gym has low row machine which I can do with close grip and wide grip and I'm now doing the stack which is roughly bodyweight 91kgish for 10 rep for straight sets, so I'm happy with that  And also a lat pull down and lats have grown nicely since starting new gym  so it's not all bad!


 Well , it shows you've made great progress since you started this

so convenient gym is at work too , wasnt it ?


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> You trying to upload to youtube?
> 
> You could upload it to some file sharing site like Google Drive, then share the link, people can download it and play it on the PC


 Hey Cyp !

When you have the time can you help me upload vids from vimeo ?

Cant figure it out damn it 

thank !


----------



## Jakemaguire

As long as you are recovering fine @anna1 keep deadlifting twice a week its hard to over train something you're new at


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> As long as you are recovering fine @anna1 keep deadlifting twice a week its hard to over train something you're new at


 Thank you . Great then !


----------



## superdrol

anna1 said:


> Well , it shows you've made great progress since you started this
> 
> so convenient gym is at work too , wasnt it ?


 I've put some decent mass on, I started at 60kg rows on both wide and narrow, daily naproxen doesn't help building muscle, but I can live with that! And yeah gym is approx 30yds from my office door  rate handy!


----------



## anna1

Chicken , sweet peas and feta cheese today , and yes some wine !

Its Friday


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Chicken , sweet peas and feta cheese today , and yes some wine !
> 
> *Its Friday*
> 
> View attachment 149695


 Enough said then, its enough of an excuse for me too lol


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Enough said then, its enough of an excuse for me too lol


 Cheers then !


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Cheers then !


 Chin chin!  and heres :beer: to a good weekend


----------



## Fadi

Hello Anna, I hope you're well ...

I'd like to offer a suggestion if I may please. Now forgive me if I've got this wrong already, but just in case I'm right, here is my suggestion.

I would love to see you choose one (not two), but only one single compound movement that you really genuinely like, and one that you know makes you feel just right..., as in you're able to get right in the groove with it (perhaps) due to your favourable biomechanics as they relate to that chosen exercise. Once you've done that, go ahead and choose yet another *one* more (again I'm emphasising the number one here and never two)..., isolation/single joint exercise of your choosing.

You know that I can sit here and give out some exercises relating to both sides of the fence; compound exercises and isolation ones. However, that's exactly what I do *not* want to do, as I've been guilty enough of doing so, just like all of us have. Just to be fair to all my brothers here though, our aim was to provide you with as many versions of exercises that would serve a particular bodypart (compound), or some individual muscle (as much of an isolation exercise as possible so to speak).

I genuinely believe that you've reached such a stage in your training now, both with your knowledge base as well as your experience, to be able to fully and correctly choose that...,that is most suitable for Anna *by* Anna.

I'd like to see you do that, and use these chosen exercises for one hell of a Mesocycle that is made up of 4 months. Your goal ought to be progression in such movements over time. We both know that improvements come in many different shapes and sizes right!

We can begin to talk periodisation and the rest of it, and that usually puts people off. So instead of doing that with you now, how about I make it easy for you by simply saying this: you've chosen your two main exercises (one of compound and one of isolation), now all you need to do for the next 4 months, is work on increasing the intensity/effort that is needed to manage the load that you're lifting. This "intensity" like I've already alluded to earlier, can come in so many different forms. Increasing the weight on the bar is just one of those forms, and it seems to be the one most favoured by many lifters. Another form of intensity increase, is time decrease whilst lifting the same load and/or performing the same amount of total workout load in less time. Yet another is the increase of a rep or a set.

Now can you see how the above was beginning to get a bit messy!

That is why it's good to focus on (say) one or two forms of intensity principles and apply those over the 4 months period. I know you've seen what I've done with our new member @Rob2165 few minutes ago, and I would ask you to do likewise, i.e. increase the weight once you can manage 10 reps with good form, decreasing the reps by two or even three (by going down to 7 or 8 reps), whilst simultaneously increasing the load by a fraction (and it does not have to be a beast of a weight increase either as sometimes a 2.5kg can be a bit much for someone like you). So any form of increase is a great increase, simply because we're multiplying that increase over time. Please never lose sight of that significant element Anna; the "over time" element, as a 2.5kg once a month increase is equaled to a whopping 30kg increase on the bar during the course of one single year, and that may dear woman amounts to a friggin WOW in my book!

All power to you Anna.


----------



## anna1

Thank you for the input @Fadi !

I read your post twice already , will reread another couple of times and I'm sure I'll get back to you with questions 

x


----------



## anna1

So , @Fadi ,

if I pick deadlifts .

Is it ok if I include sumos and romanians on a leg day and conventionals on back day ?

Or do I consider them a completely different type of compound movement?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Fadi

anna1 said:


> So , @Fadi ,
> 
> if I pick deadlifts .
> 
> Is it ok if I include sumos and romanians on a leg day and conventionals on back day ?
> 
> Or do I consider them a completely different type of compound movement?
> 
> Thank you in advance


 They are not completely different, however the way you've grouped them together makes sense form a bodypart emphasis stand point. That is to say, the sumo is going to work your legs more whilst placing less stress on your back overall. Not so with the conventional deadlift, hence I see it included with your back day above. A Romanian deadlift is a different beast, as it's closer to an isolation (if I can use this terminology here), for your hammies than either of the other two deadlifts already mentioned. We both know the Romanian is not an isolation movement (far from it) as it requires/involves more than one joint to move the load, unlike (say) the leg curl exercise for the hammies, requiring only a single joint to shift the weight, making it a pure isolation exercise.

I was thinking to be even more strict in my restriction of exercises/minimisation of their overall total. Is it possible for you to reduce the exercises even more Anna? Like for example, we both know that the Romanian deadlift targets the hammies, but we also know that it's not an isolation exercise. So what purpose does it serve here if (say) I'm doing the full/deep squat, especially the front squat, where the whole leg is stimulated?

So I was more on the line of say:

Front squat or back squat, and leg curls/leg extensions. Leg day is done ...

Deadlift and bent over rows or T-bar rows, and some lat pulldown exercise.

Barbell bench press and d/bell flys

Military press and side laterals

Sumo deadlift and Romanian deadlift (but no squats, leg extensions, or leg curls). The first two major beasts would fry you well and good if and when done properly.

Can you see how my thinking process is moving Anna? Curtailing the exercises and leaving only what is necessary for this 4 months period. By the way, I'm not choosing your exercises for you, I was simply giving you some examples.

In a nutshell, I'd like to see you do the absolute minimum, without compromising on muscle stimulus, but at the same time maximising on overall recovery, especially within your CNS, as this Master can not be a servant to too many demands, and a deadlift (or too many of its variants) is asking a bit too much of this very much needed Master.


----------



## Mingster

Fadi said:


> Curtailing the exercises and leaving only what is necessary


 This is the name of the game, and the single thing that so many people ignore.


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Hey Cyp !
> 
> When you have the time can you help me upload vids from vimeo ?
> 
> Cant figure it out damn it
> 
> thank !


 From vimeo? or upload your vids to vimeo?

If they are already on vimeo you could just post the link to that vid here (The address the browser shows in the top bar when playing the video), if you want to upload them to vimeo it looks the same as YT, log in, click the upload button and hit the browse button for your vids, it should give you a link to the video once it's uploaded and processed


----------



## anna1

Good morning !

 Legs and shoulders

6 sets of squats

5 romanians

felt my lower back really tight to begin with so I stopped after the second set , streched out well and continued with 3 more sets of 65 kg , back didnt bother me again

( should remember to do this before every workout)

4 sets of hipthrusts , was afraid that my back would bother me again so I left it @90 kg

4 sets of overhead presses , left it at 20 kg 10 reps since I havent worked with the barbell before , felt nice

4 sets lateral raises and 4 face pulls and its a wrap

have a great week everyone !

x


----------



## anna1

Quick check ( couldnt resist ha ) and I think I 'm finally starting to see some growth on my delts


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Quick check ( couldnt resist ha ) and I think I 'm finally starting to see some growth on my delts
> 
> View attachment 149823


 Looking good anna!


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> Looking good anna!


 Thanx ! One can tell I'm not dieting but oh well


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Thanx ! One can tell I'm not dieting but oh well


 All seems to be going well for you though


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Back and triceps

love my rows

t bar , yates rows , dumbbell rows , lat pulldowns wide grip .

Upped the weights a bit at everything .

I think I feel much better in the morning when I have carbs with dinner

have a good one !


----------



## anna1

Just prepared lunch ,

burgers with melted cheddar cheese , grilled veggies and a baked potato but looking at it now I think I should add more cheese


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Just prepared lunch ,
> 
> burgers with melted cheddar cheese , grilled veggies and a baked potato but looking at it now I think I should add more cheese
> 
> View attachment 149889


 You should come visit and prep me some meals. My appetite is terrible at moment and doesn't help I'm horrible at cooking :lol:


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> You should come visit and prep me some meals. My appetite is terrible at moment and doesn't help I'm horrible at cooking :lol:


 Maybe you should stop eating take outs ? You've been sick for weeks now


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Maybe you should stop eating take outs ? You've been sick for weeks now


 That's true I have been. But I can't get my calories in so greasy stuff has started taking priority lately haha.

Debated going drs but they won't offer anything useful, they will just say I'm over weight and assume I take gear, which is true but I ain't admitting it.


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> That's true I have been. But I can't get my calories in so greasy stuff has started taking priority lately haha.
> 
> Debated going drs but they won't offer anything useful, they will just say I'm over weight and assume I take gear, which is true but I ain't admitting it.


 But the point of this is to make you feel better about your self not worse !

Stop eating out till you feel better .

Its not difficult to cook tons of pasta with cream and broil your own burgers at home surely ?

When your stomach is upset cook rice but with plenty of water so it stays a bit watery in the end . Add lemon juice, salt and a few drops of olive oil and keep eating it till you feel better .

Seriously you need to take care of this .

Also stay away from dairy products for a while

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> But the point of this is to make you feel better about your self not worse !
> 
> Stop eating out till you feel better .
> 
> Its not difficult to cook tons of pasta with cream and broil your own burgers at home surely ?
> 
> When your stomach is upset cook rice but with plenty of water so it stays a bit watery in the end . Add lemon juice, salt and a few drops of olive oil and keep eating it till you feel better .
> 
> Seriously you need to take care of this .
> 
> Also stay away from dairy products for a while
> 
> x


 Yeah I know Hun. I feel good in myself, strong and look good just it's the appetite issue.

I shall sort it :thumb


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I know Hun. I feel good in myself, strong and look good just it's the appetite issue.
> 
> I shall sort it :thumb


 I know , its just the mom in me talking


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Chest shoulders and biceps today

felt really good

started off a little rusty but as I was warming up I also felt stronger . I think I need a good 15 minutes to get started . Maybe I 'll save the heavier exercises for 2 nd or third , to see how that goes

took a few pics and though I feel stronger I think I 'm shrinking.

Checked my scales and I 'm a kilo heavier as well

what the hell ?

Have a good one everyone !










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AestheticManlet

Looking good Hun, I see the feet. :whistling:

Im curious why you train chest and shoulders with biceps? I know some people follow these odd splits though for certain reasons. I'd assume you'd be training triceps with chest and shoulders, as triceps are naturally worked with them.


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> Looking good Hun, I see the feet. :whistling:
> 
> Im curious why you train chest and shoulders with biceps? I know some people follow these odd splits though for certain reasons. I'd assume you'd be training triceps with chest and shoulders, as triceps are naturally worked with them.


 Morning ! Thank you !

I dont really train chest and biceps . My main focus is on shoulders

I just throw in a few sets

i like to try to go heavier on the triceps so I work them with back when they 're not that tired already .

Pullovers is the last exercise I do for back and I feel it stretches my arms nicely getting them ready for a heavier workout .

Dont know if I explained right ?


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Morning ! Thank you !
> 
> I dont really train chest and biceps . My main focus is on shoulders
> 
> I just throw in a few sets
> 
> i like to try to go heavier on the triceps so I work them with back when they 're not that tired already .
> 
> Pullovers is the last exercise I do for back and I feel it stretches my arms nicely getting them ready for a heavier workout .
> 
> Dont know if I explained right ?


 I geeeert it.


----------



## Fadi

Ross1991 said:


> Im curious why you train chest and shoulders with biceps? I know some people follow these odd splits though for certain reasons. I'd assume you'd be training triceps with chest and shoulders, as triceps are naturally worked with them.


 Ross is making a top observation here and I side with him 100%. More on that in a minute ...



anna1 said:


> i like to try to go heavier on the triceps so I work them with back when they 're not that tired already .


 Heavier is relative and I know you know that already Anna. OK then, what's with this "tired" sensation then? I shall not question the word and interpret it from my point of view no. I'm keeping this "tired" as the way you understand and more importantly, feel that sensation as you're training. So I accept your version of "tired" irrespective of what others (or even I) may or may not apply onto it. However, accepting is not the same as agreeing so... . So what is this disagreement I'm having with your statement above then Anna? It's the following:

*1.* "tired already" is a good thing. Please read this sentence once more, but this time, after reading the first sentence of the above paragraph re the relativeness of "heavy". It should mean something else now, it ought to look a bit different to you now.

*2. *"tired already" in the way my triceps feel is a great thing as far as my elbows go. Triceps that are not tired already means I'm tempted to pile on the weight correct? Where does your elbow joints fit in this equation of extra load? Why the extra load? Because my triceps are fresh and can handle such load. Ah what I would do to make them a bit "tired already" so I don't have to load them and in turn overload my poor elbow joints huh!

*3. *Ross is a pure bodybuilder. His focus, like that of the legend himself Mr. Frank Zane (who grouped chest shoulders triceps) in the same workout, is to train muscle not movement, to load the muscle not lift the load. That's where Ross's focus is and where bodybuilders' focus as a whole ought to be also. Screw the weight Anna, for you're in a sport where the lifting of the weight is a mean to an end and not the end itself, please don't lose sight of this fact Champ.

*4.* You've looked at "tired already" and saw the negative within it, I looked at "tired already" and decided to present it back to you in its truly positive light. You do not have to accept my view on it, but I hope you'd give it some of your critical consideration my friend. I wish to see you progress for sure, but more than that, I wish to see you progress with the least amount of injury and none if at all possible. The deep warmth your elbows receive from chest and shoulder work prior to triceps' work, would make then rejoice with health and kiss you thank you if they could.



anna1 said:


> Pullovers is the last exercise I do for back and I feel it stretches my arms nicely getting them ready for a heavier workout .


 I've written a whole article on the pullover, remember that Anna? You don't have to follow anything in that article now, but in my last paragraph below (in this post), I delve into the reason why this magnificent exercise is so effective in stimulating the long meaty head of the triceps, unlike any overhead extension type movement.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/305514-pullovers-the-forgotten-%E2%80%9Cupper-body-squat%E2%80%9D-exercise/?do=embed

One of the best exercises (that bodybuilders do not do) for the long head/the meaty part of the triceps.

Here is the reason why the pullover works its magic on the triceps' long head:

What is so special and/or different doing this exercise (the pullover) than say..., some overhead extensions/skull crushers etc? Well, even though the aforementioned exercises do bring it, they don't fully bring it. Mmm..., in English please.. OK, the long head of your triceps crosses two joints: the elbow and the scapula. This means it has two functions: elbow extension and shoulder extension. One mean beast that caters for both of these functions is the pullover exercise. Here, unlike the traditional overhead exercises, where only a full stretch at the elbow joint is achieved, here with the pullovers, you also cover the shoulder extension as well, through a second stretch at the scapula. Eccentrically stretching out the muscle at its two insertion points will activate more muscle fiber, working the entire length of that meaty mass we call the long-head of the triceps.

Cheers Champion, and very well done on your consistency of effort, it's very inspiring to see indeed...


----------



## anna1

Thank you @Fadi for a very informative post as always .

I do my pullovers on back days as I feel they stretch and "rest" my back after everything else I've done

having done those , my triceps are warmed up and ready for a workout , therefore I feel there is a nice fluidity ,if I may so , in the continuity of the exercises that I 'll do

again I 'm afraid that maybe I am not describing well what I mean with my english 

and thank you for calling me a Champ 

x


----------



## Toranator

Lookin good. Glad trainings coming along well. Definitely some notable improvements from the first pics of the first log you had.

Good job


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Lookin good. Glad trainings coming along well. Definitely some notable improvements from the first pics of the first log you had.
> 
> Good job


 Thank you ! How have you been ?

Still abroad ?


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Legs today , high reps medium weights at everything with a 30 second break in between sets ( more or less )

squats ,

romanians

hipthrusts

leg extensions ( single leg , varied position of toes , 8 sets per leg in total )

also that ex in the pic that I dont know what its called ?

Not neglecting this one again , I feel I need to strengthen my lower back , plus it burns my hamstrings and glutes nice

have a good one everyone !


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Legs today , high reps medium weights at everything with a 30 second break in between sets ( more or less )
> 
> squats ,
> 
> romanians
> 
> hipthrusts
> 
> leg extensions ( single leg , varied position of toes , 8 sets per leg in total )
> 
> also that ex in the pic that I dont know what its called ?
> 
> Not neglecting this one again , I feel I need to strengthen my lower back , plus it burns my hamstrings and glutes nice
> 
> have a good one everyone !
> 
> View attachment 149999
> 
> 
> View attachment 150001


 We call that "Good Mornings" but use a slightly different machine where you are hooked in from your ankles horizontally so your feet are facing the wall behind you and the padded part is flat up towards the ceiling (With a small cut out section for the meat and 2 veg :lol: )

EDIT - This angle


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> We call that "Good Mornings" but use a slightly different machine where you are hooked in from your ankles horizontally so your feet are facing the wall behind you and the padded part is flat up towards the ceiling (With a small cut out section for the meat and 2 veg :lol: )


 I'll see if there is anything like that bench you're describing there .

Thats what it is ? I thought good mornings were done with barbells

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I'll see if there is anything like that bench you're describing there .
> 
> Thats what it is ? I thought good mornings were done with barbells
> 
> x


 Nothing in our gym like your pic, and yea I just googled good mornings and it came up with a barbell too, dunno where we got that name from but that's what we call them  lol

Back extensions I suppose are a better name


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Nothing in our gym like your pic, and yea I just googled good mornings and it came up with a barbell too, dunno where we got that name from but that's what we call them  lol
> 
> Back extensions I suppose are a better name


 I'll try to improvise what you suggested though , sounds much more demanding


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I'll try to improvise what you suggested though , sounds much more demanding


 They give a huge lower back pump that cripples you for a while if you do enough of them, we usually do 5 x 12 without a plate or 4 x 10 with a 10kg plate

Gets your glutes and hamstrings quite well too


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> They give a huge lower back pump that cripples you for a while if you do enough of them, we usually do 5 x 12 without a plate or 4 x 10 with a 10kg plate
> 
> Gets your glutes and hamstrings quite well too


 Sounds good !


----------



## Eddias

You are looking much leaner and more solid in your latest pics,

All the hard effort you are putting is working.


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Legs today , high reps medium weights at everything with a 30 second break in between sets ( more or less )
> 
> squats ,
> 
> romanians
> 
> hipthrusts
> 
> leg extensions ( single leg , varied position of toes , 8 sets per leg in total )
> 
> also that ex in the pic that I dont know what its called ?
> 
> Not neglecting this one again , I feel I need to strengthen my lower back , plus it burns my hamstrings and glutes nice
> 
> have a good one everyone !
> 
> View attachment 149999
> 
> 
> View attachment 150001


 I would call those Hyperextensions


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I would call those Hyperextensions


 Thank you , that sounds more like it


----------



## Cypionate

Tomayto Tomato :lol:

Yea I might rename mine to that too then


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> You are looking much leaner and more solid in your latest pics,
> 
> All the hard effort you are putting is working.


 Thank you , but I still have chicken legs . Its frustrating!


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank you , but I still have chicken legs . Its frustrating!


 Just rename them, seems if you have a problem with something that's the solution around here

Chicken Legs to Slim legs

You know, or good mornings to hyper-extensions... whatever :lol: :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Just rename them, seems if you have a problem with something that's the solution around here
> 
> Chicken Legs to Slim legs
> 
> You know, or good mornings to hyper-extensions... whatever :lol: :lol:


 Right ! Like when I dont really diet and I say I'm on a looong :lol: cut


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Thank you , but I still have chicken legs . Its frustrating!


 Welcome to the chicken coup, if either of us figure out how to pack on some size we can let each other know.


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Right ! Like when I dont really diet and I say I'm on a looong :lol: cut


 Bingo bongo, exactly :lol:


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Thank you ! How have you been ?
> 
> Still abroad ?


 I am. Oman currently. Fun... Lol.

You'e welcome


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> I am. Oman currently. Fun... Lol.
> 
> You'e welcome


 Oman ? Wow ! How are the beaches?


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Oman ? Wow ! How are the beaches?


 Nice. But saving that for 2weeks as were working in dubai for like 10 days. Make sure I take some down time on the clock of course. But Oman is lovely and the cuisine is beautiful. Providing you eat local food. Haven't been to the beach just yet but I have been before and it's fun. Did watersports last time. Some paddle boarding etc. Good weather too  better than UK that is for sure.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Nice. But saving that for 2weeks as were working in dubai for like 10 days. Make sure I take some down time on the clock of course. But Oman is lovely and the cuisine is beautiful. Providing you eat local food. Haven't been to the beach just yet but I have been before and it's fun. Did watersports last time. Some paddle boarding etc. Good weather too  better than UK that is for sure.


 Nice ! Post some pics of the seaside if you get the chance !


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Nice ! Post some pics of the seaside if you get the chance !


 I think people would rather see the pictures of you in here :lol: one I took last night as I had a few drinks & I actually ate down there just before as sun was setting.

I was suprised how big of a hotel it was as you can see from second pic it's got more than one building to the hotel, not exactly in the heart of Oman either so it threw me how nice it is lol.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> I think people would rather see the pictures of you in here :lol: one I took last night as I had a few drinks & I actually ate down there just before as sun was setting.
> 
> I was suprised how big of a hotel it was as you can see from second pic it's got more than one building to the hotel, not exactly in the heart of Oman either so it threw me how nice it is lol.
> 
> View attachment 150007
> 
> 
> View attachment 150009


 Wow .looks like they're living it up there 

is it expensive?


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Wow .looks like they're living it up there
> 
> is it expensive?


 Not massively. I saw the rate advertised £100 a night roughly converted.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Not massively. I saw the rate advertised £100 a night roughly converted.


 Love travelling . That looks lovely


----------



## anna1

So , felt like a pig today  so I cooked pork

I am much hungrier now , could it be the anavar kicking in already ?

Also a dessert we make with semolina , olive oil , sugar and water and , yes I 'm having wine ! Ha


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Love travelling . That looks lovely


 Likewise it's why I took this job last year! Travelled all over. It was either find a job that allows me to work on different sides of the planet or just have no job and spend it all travelling.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Likewise it's why I took this job last year! Travelled all over. It was either find a job that allows me to work on different sides of the planet or just have no job and spend it all travelling.


 Bet your wife hates it though


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Bet your wife hates it though


 Yeah that aspect isn' great, but keeps roof over head and I don't always work in different countries. Plus I do fly her out for a few days when I get time off.


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Back and triceps .

Lat pulldowns wide grip

barbell rows

dumbbell rows ( I used to only do up to 20 kg with those , tried 22.5 today and I managed 2 sets of 5

pullovers and that exercise in the pic for a change that felt really nice

Triceps

pushdowns ( upped the weight a bit )

pressdowns and french press

also cable crunches and back hyperextensions or extensions  and its a wrap

have a great day everyone !

x


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Back and triceps .
> 
> Lat pulldowns wide grip
> 
> barbell rows
> 
> dumbbell rows ( I used to only do up to 20 kg with those , tried 22.5 today and I managed 2 sets of 5
> 
> pullovers and that exercise in the pic for a change that felt really nice
> 
> Triceps
> 
> pushdowns ( upped the weight a bit )
> 
> pressdowns and french press
> 
> also cable crunches and back hyperextensions or extensions  and its a wrap
> 
> have a great day everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150057
> 
> 
> View attachment 150059


 Could of done them shoe less really Anna.. For the ultimate gains obvs..


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Could of done them shoe less really Anna.. For the ultimate gains obvs..


 You have the most original ideas !


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> You have the most original ideas !


 Just thinking of maximizing muscle fatigue.. :rolleye11:


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Just thinking of maximizing muscle fatigue.. :rolleye11:


 K , next time I 'll do planks barefoot 

thanks for the input!


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> K , next time I 'll do planks barefoot
> 
> thanks for the input!


 Planks? Is this some new Instagram thing..


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> K , next time I 'll do planks barefoot
> 
> thanks for the input!


 @Ross1991 get in here mate [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=1c1fe6402cd9b02245b6d62619a777e688723a2ad84e0eb35bcaca2df2ef6429[/IMG]


----------



## Jakemaguire

Cypionate said:


> We call that "Good Mornings" but use a slightly different machine where you are hooked in from your ankles horizontally so your feet are facing the wall behind you and the padded part is flat up towards the ceiling (With a small cut out section for the meat and 2 veg :lol: )
> 
> EDIT - This angle


 That's a hyperextension


----------



## Jakemaguire

Looking good @anna1 keep up the good work


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Looking good @anna1 keep up the good work


 Thank you !

Feeling better ?

Your meeting was tomorrow , wasnt it ?


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Feeling better ?
> 
> Your meeting was tomorrow , wasnt it ?


 Shoulder still isn't right but I'm still lifting tomorrow hopefully I'll scrap what I need to compete later in the year, just spent 45 minutes in the sauna trying to shake off 3kg currently on my way to weigh in


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Shoulder still isn't right but I'm still lifting tomorrow hopefully I'll scrap what I need to compete later in the year, just spent 45 minutes in the sauna trying to shake off 3kg currently on my way to weigh in


 Oh ! All the best hun .

You've worked so hard ,you deserve to do well

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Oh ! All the best hun .
> 
> You've worked so hard ,you deserve to do well
> 
> x


 Thanks @anna1 I weighed in at 89kg so that's all good just gotta hope this shoulder can hold out for the bench tomorrow


----------



## AestheticManlet

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks @anna1 I weighed in at 89kg so that's all good just gotta hope this shoulder can hold out for the bench tomorrow


 89kg buddy? I thought you'd weigh more than that myself. Or have you been cutting down as of late?


----------



## Jakemaguire

Ross1991 said:


> 89kg buddy? I thought you'd weigh more than that myself. Or have you been cutting down as of late?


 I usually walk around between 92-95kg mate but compete at 90kg I may possibly push into the 100kg category layer in the year but we will see


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Legs this morning like most mondays

6 sets of squats

6 sumos . I tried to go a little higher and I managed 2 sets of 4 with 77 kgs today which is a PB

maybe I was a little cautious

next week I 'll try and see if I can at least break 80 off the ground 

still happy though

6 sets of leg extensions ( one leg at a time , different angles )

some abductions ( didnt really count , did a bunch till it burned )

cable crunches and back extensions and I 'm done

have a wonderful week !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Legs this morning like most mondays
> 
> 6 sets of squats
> 
> *6 sumos . I tried to go a little higher and I managed 2 sets of 4 with 77 kgs today which is a PB*
> 
> maybe I was a little cautious
> 
> next week I 'll try and see if I can at least break 80 off the ground
> 
> still happy though
> 
> 6 sets of leg extensions ( one leg at a time , different angles )
> 
> some abductions ( didnt really count , did a bunch till it burned )
> 
> cable crunches and back extensions and I 'm done
> 
> have a wonderful week !
> 
> x


 PB! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Nothing better than a PB :thumb


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> PB! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Nothing better than a PB :thumb


 Haha . 77 kg sounds pretty lame but I 'm happy


----------



## anna1

Morning ! Didnt have time today so just shoulders.

Military press

incline bench with dumbbells ( can only manage the 10 kg , next time I'll give another go with the 12 kgs )

side raises

this one in the pic that I love supersetted with front raises

face pulls

as always abs and back extensions

my shoulders are growing nicely .

Very happy 

have a good one !

x


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Morning ! Didnt have time today so just shoulders.
> 
> Military press
> 
> incline bench with dumbbells ( can only manage the 10 kg , next time I'll give another go with the 12 kgs )
> 
> side raises
> 
> this one in the pic that I love supersetted with front raises
> 
> face pulls
> 
> as always abs and back extensions
> 
> my shoulders are growing nicely .
> 
> Very happy
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150201


 wow looks like you have some separation and is that a vein i see running through the front Delt? Great work


----------



## Cypionate

Gonna have to step up my game with the delts, got some competition now, looking good Anna nice work!


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> wow looks like you have some separation and is that a vein i see running through the front Delt? Great work


 Thank you . Yes , I 'm very proud of it haha


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Gonna have to step up my game with the delts, got some competition now, looking good Anna nice work!


 Yeah , big guy let see what you 've got


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1

can you lick your elbow?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1
> 
> can you lick your elbow?


 I tried but apparently I cant !

I'm too hench !


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> I tried but apparently I cant !
> 
> I'm too hench !
> 
> View attachment 150215


 Haha id lick it for you

Your elbow that is :rolleye:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I tried but apparently I cant !
> 
> I'm too hench !
> 
> View attachment 150215


 at least you gave it a go

healthy tongue and teeth though


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning ! Didnt have time today so just shoulders.
> 
> Military press
> 
> incline bench with dumbbells ( can only manage the 10 kg , next time I'll give another go with the 12 kgs )
> 
> side raises
> 
> this one in the pic that I love supersetted with front raises
> 
> face pulls
> 
> as always abs and back extensions
> 
> my shoulders are growing nicely .
> 
> Very happy
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150201


 looks like your dropping some body fat since your first lot of pictures and your traps and delts are coming along nicely. have you started your cycle yet hun ?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looks like your dropping some body fat since your first lot of pictures and your traps and delts are coming along nicely. have you started your cycle yet hun ?


 Thank you , yes I'm in the second week .

I feel slimmer but I've put on weight . Almost 2 kilos damn it 

i feel much more energetic and stronger . Might be a placebo effect I dont know .


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you , yes I'm in the second week .
> 
> I feel slimmer but I've put on weight . Almost 2 kilos damn it
> 
> i feel much more energetic and stronger . Might be a placebo effect I dont know .


 how u finding it what u taking and at what doses hun ?? sorry if thats already in the log ?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> how u finding it what u taking and at what doses hun ?? sorry if thats already in the log ?


 I just take 10 mg of anavar on training days ( thats 5 days a week )

started with eca but the 2 combined get me too hyper . I find I dont need the eca now .'

its perfect at this dosage . Energetic , I feel stronger and have had no " down " days since I started .

Cant be a coincidence.

I dont overdo it with weights though . One can get easily injured when you feel optimistic about what you can do . I built it up slowly

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I just take 10 mg of anavar on training days ( thats 5 days a week )
> 
> started with eca but the 2 combined get me too hyper . I find I dont need the eca now .'
> 
> its perfect at this dosage . Energetic , I feel stronger and have had no " down " days since I started .
> 
> Cant be a coincidence.
> 
> I dont overdo it with weights though . One can get easily injured when you feel optimistic about what you can do . I built it up slowly
> 
> x


 sounds good, gd to see how that goes for you, interested to learn more about female AAS use.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> sounds good, gd to see how that goes for you, interested to learn more about female AAS use.


 I think I 'll only continue for 4 weeks , and go back in after 6 weeks or so for another month .

Would be enough for me


----------



## Fadi

Here are three in one for you Anna.

1. Zorba

2. Roger

3. Pasta

Seriously, what more could a strong and beautiful Greek girl want huh :thumb

Look after yourself, and well done on that PB earlier on.


----------



## anna1

Fadi said:


> Here are three in one for you Anna.
> 
> 1. Zorba
> 
> 2. Roger
> 
> 3. Pasta
> 
> Seriously, what more could a strong and beautiful Greek girl want huh :thumb
> 
> Look after yourself, and well done on that PB earlier on.


 Thank you Fadi !

That is a brilliant combination .

All thats missing is the seaside 

hope you 're doing well and staying strong

keep making us dizzy with the way you swirl that barbell arround 

x


----------



## anna1

Morning all !

Back and triceps

dragging ny feet this norning but when I got there and I put my music on sth switched on haha

lat pulldowns wide grip

t bar row

yates rows

dumbell rows

I tried different weights at everything and I 'm so excited

added five kilos on all exercises

dumbells 2 weeks ago I would use the 20 kg but today they felt so comfortable that I tried the 25 kgs and they were just fine

I 'm lit yo haha

have a great day everyone !


----------



## AestheticManlet

Looking well hun. You think the var is making a noticeable difference?


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> Looking well hun. You think the var is making a noticeable difference?


 Yes!!

if I wasn't afraid I'd grow a beard I'd never get off 

now I get why you guys go on cycles that last years ha


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Yes!!
> 
> if I wasn't afraid I'd grow a beard I'd never get off
> 
> now I get why you guys go on cycles that last years ha


 Join us.... :lol:


----------



## Mayzini

the var should make a clear difference strength wise for sure. even at the low dose your taking.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> the var should make a clear difference strength wise for sure. even at the low dose your taking.


 Well , I ' m feeling the difference that's for sure

I think 10 mg is perfect for me . Wouldnt venture over that .

What also makes a difference is that I now take more carbs with my last meal

I have been IF ing so I eat 2 pm -10pm

if last meal is filling enough it makes a massive difference in the morning

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Well , I ' m feeling the difference that's for sure
> 
> I think 10 mg is perfect for me . Wouldnt venture over that .
> 
> What also makes a difference is that I now take more carbs with my last meal
> 
> I have been IF ing so I eat 2 pm -10pm
> 
> if last meal is filling enough it makes a massive difference in the morning
> 
> x


 how do u find IF ?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> how do u find IF ?


 I dont struggle with it . It feels more natural to me .

I never used to have breakfast anyway , I 'm just more concious of what I' m doing now


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I dont struggle with it . It feels more natural to me .
> 
> I never used to have breakfast anyway , I 'm just more concious of what I' m doing now


 I have been toying with the ideas of it for my next cut as like you I am not a huge breakfast eater, plus my working life easily allows me to stave of hunger until later afternoon and then eat from there.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I have been toying with the ideas of it for my next cut as like you I am not a huge breakfast eater, plus my working life easily allows me to stave of hunger until later afternoon and then eat from there.


 I have lots of coffee and water with lemon in the mornings . Will be adding sea salt to one glass about half an hour before my workout to see if that will make a difference.'

it definetely feels refreshing to start my day like that . Keeps me on my toes


----------



## bigchickenlover

Great trainers btw..


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Great trainers btw..


 Ha ha . Thank you!

Have seen one of your videos I think .

You should start a journal


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Ha ha . Thank you!
> 
> Have seen one of your videos I think .
> 
> You should start a journal


 Hmmm what would i call it...


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Hmmm what would i call it...


 Dalover's bulk log :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Dalover's bulk log :lol:


 Very respective of the chicken


----------



## anna1

Good morning !

Bit of legs today

squats

hipthrusts ( managed to do 110 kg today )

bulgarian splits

adbuctions

leg curls ( I hate them !!)

and some planks ( I hate them even more ) 2 mins on my hands and 2 mins in my elbows , got bored after that

Great core exercise but I despise it .

have a great one everyone !

x


----------



## 25434

Great piccie Anna1. Lovely figure.

gawwwwwwd!she'ssoannoying.........

runsofftofigureoutawaytoknobbleherjournal...cough........ :tongue:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Great piccie Anna1. Lovely figure.
> 
> gawwwwwwd!she'ssoannoying.........
> 
> runsofftofigureoutawaytoknobbleherjournal...cough........ :tongue:


 Thank you Flubs . How are you today ?


----------



## ishadow

Always gives me motivation to get down the gym seeing your pictures, defo brightens up the day.

Keep up the good work, looking great.


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Good morning !
> 
> Bit of legs today
> 
> squats
> 
> hipthrusts ( managed to do 110 kg today )
> 
> bulgarian splits
> 
> adbuctions
> 
> leg curls ( I hate them !!)
> 
> and some planks ( I hate them even more ) 2 mins on my hands and 2 mins in my elbows , got bored after that
> 
> Great core exercise but I despise it .
> 
> have a great one everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150303


 Great sock-age..


----------



## anna1

ishadow said:


> Always gives me motivation to get down the gym seeing your pictures, defo brightens up the day.
> 
> Keep up the good work, looking great.


 Thank you . I'm really happy to hear that !

x


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> I tried but apparently I cant !
> 
> I'm too hench !
> 
> View attachment 150215


 Your teeth are proper nice


----------



## anna1

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Your teeth are proper nice


 Thank you . I try to take good care of them .

Hate seeing people with dirty / rotten teeth .

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

nWo said:


> Your teeth are proper nice


 You've changed mate


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> You've changed mate


 He's no longer trying to be a perv while denying he is a perv via username.

@anna1 do you own stockings ? Preferably light ones so you can visibly see feet through them?


----------



## nWo

Heavyassweights said:


> You've changed mate


 New name and everything 

I was gonna write I'd like to spunk all over them, but I was in a bit of a hurry.


----------



## AestheticManlet

nWo said:


> New name and everything
> 
> I was gonna write I'd like to spunk all over them, but I was in a bit of a hurry.


 Spunk all over teeth? That's too far buddy I'm not even that far gone and I consider myself to be rather savage when I want.. :whistling:


----------



## nWo

AestheticManlet said:


> Spunk all over teeth? That's too far buddy I'm not even that far gone and I consider myself to be rather savage when I want.. :whistling:


 Well, it's more over the general face and then runs down all over their teeth, really.


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> He's no longer trying to be a perv while denying he is a perv via username.
> 
> @anna1 do you own stockings ? Preferably light ones so you can visibly see feet through them?


 Yeap ! I was thinking about doing a Valentine's day progress pic

might wear them

here 's an ordinary one for now 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Yeap ! I was thinking about doing a Valentine's day progress pic
> 
> might wear them
> 
> here 's an ordinary one for now
> 
> View attachment 150319


 I think you should, it's for educational purposes, promise.


----------



## anna1

nWo said:


> Well, it's more over the general face and then runs down all over their teeth, really.


 You should change back to @I'mablatantpervert :lol:


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Thank you [Redacted] . How are you today ?


 Just saw this...I'm well thank you.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Yeap ! I was thinking about doing a Valentine's day progress pic
> 
> might wear them
> 
> here 's an ordinary one for now
> 
> View attachment 150319


 Looking stunning as usual bella, but I am still waiting for the squat booty progress pictures, possibly while wearing the smallest thong you have... To check results obviously :whistling:


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> Looking stunning as usual bella, but I am still waiting for the squat booty progress pictures, possibly while wearing the smallest thong you have... To check results obviously :whistling:


 How are you Sir ? Long time no see

living it up in Spain ?

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Schedule was mixed up this week so today was upper body with main focus in deadlifts

I DID 80 kg !!

So excited !

Ama change my name to @comeatmebro haha

military press upped it just a bit but I take it easy with shoulders . Love this exercise though

Pushdowns never done this weight before either

yeah baby 

have a good one everyone !

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Schedule was mixed up this week so today was upper body with main focus in deadlifts
> 
> I DID 80 kg !!
> 
> So excited !
> 
> *Ama change my name to @Cuminmebro haha *
> 
> military press upped it just a bit but I take it easy with shoulders . Love this exercise though
> 
> Pushdowns never done this weight before either
> 
> yeah baby
> 
> have a good one everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150343
> 
> 
> View attachment 150345
> 
> 
> View attachment 150347
> 
> 
> View attachment 150349


 80kg deads nice probs outlifting most guys on here too. :thumbup1:


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Schedule was mixed up this week so today was upper body with main focus in deadlifts
> 
> I DID 80 kg !!
> 
> So excited !
> 
> Ama change my name to @comeatmebro haha
> 
> military press upped it just a bit but I take it easy with shoulders . Love this exercise though
> 
> Pushdowns never done this weight before either
> 
> yeah baby
> 
> have a good one everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150343
> 
> 
> View attachment 150345
> 
> 
> View attachment 150347
> 
> 
> View attachment 150349


 I hope after the recent Fadi topic that was 5x5 80KG,,

Fantastic sock montage too..


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> 80kg deads nice probs outlifting most guys on here too. :thumbup1:


 Haha jack"ss . I regretted it the minute I posted .

Thank you honey . I'm very happy with progress.

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Haha jack"ss . I regretted it the minute I posted .
> 
> Thank you honey . I'm very happy with progress.
> 
> x


 Haha. See you can't really blame me when there's obvious posts like that which is screaming to be edited by my rather ****ish but sometimes sweet behaviour :lol:

I like overhead press as well, close to bench press as a favourite exercise.


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> I hope after the recent Fadi topic that was 5x5 80KG,,
> 
> Fantastic sock montage too..


 I was aiming for 5x5 but at this weight I only managed 3x3 .

did 5x5 up to 70 kg and then dropped to 60 for 10 to wrap it up

thank you , but if you 're into socks we should call in @Flubs she has a vast collection 

x


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> Haha. See you can't really blame me when there's obvious posts like that which is screaming to be edited by my rather ****ish but sometimes sweet behaviour :lol:
> 
> I like overhead press as well, close to bench press as a favourite exercise.


 I never did chest but I like the way bench hits shoulders so I 'll do more .

Yeah , you look like you really enjoy bench press ha


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> I never did chest but I like the way bench hits shoulders so I 'll do more .
> 
> Yeah , you look like you really enjoy bench press ha


 Yeah it's a good exercise.

I've always preferred bench mainly because my chest just grows with it, even before I started lifting when I was skinny fat I still had noticeable chest mass, same with abs.

Only problem is it didn't stretch as far as my legs, they're s**t haha.


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> I was aiming for 5x5 but at this weight I only managed 3x3 .
> 
> did 5x5 up to 70 kg and then dropped to 60 for 10 to wrap it up
> 
> thank you , but if you 're into socks we should call in @Flubs she has a vast collection
> 
> x


 3x3 is nothing to be quibbled, great stuff..


----------



## anna1

Burgers today on a spinach bed and parmesan and rice cooked in beef broth and sea salt

and its friday so its cool to have wine with it


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Burgers today on a spinach bed and parmesan and rice cooked in beef broth and sea salt
> 
> and its friday so its cool to have wine with it
> 
> View attachment 150365


 Probably beats my cawl and redbull :angry:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Probably beats my cawl and redbull :angry:


 Found this .

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cawl

whats cawl ?


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Found this .
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cawl
> 
> whats cawl ?


 Its welsh soup.

Ivd eaten mine now but its like this








It has potatoes, sweed, carrots, onions, leek, parsley and beef in. Topped off with 3 pieces of bread and cheese.

Come to think of it, my lunch was probably nicer :tongue:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Its welsh soup.
> 
> Ivd eaten mine now but its like this
> View attachment 150367
> 
> 
> It has potatoes, sweed, carrots, onions, leek, parsley and beef in. Topped off with 3 pieces of bread and cheese.
> 
> Come to think of it, my lunch was probably nicer :tongue:


 That looks awesome. Love soups .

perfect for your weather too


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> That looks awesome. Love soups .
> 
> perfect for your weather too


 It was quite nice, its meant to be made with lamb but we dont like lamb so make it with beef. Just as nice though.

Ye tell me about, a pocksy 6-8 degrees today. Sun is out though so its not all doom and gloom.

How is athens today?

Looking sick in your last lot of photos btw, delts look shredded as fùck! Hard to tell if anythings else is shredded as your always god damn covered up on your bottom. Dont you own a pair of shorts or anything lol


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> but if you 're into socks we should call in @[Redacted] she has a vast collection
> 
> x


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> It was quite nice, its meant to be made with lamb but we dont like lamb so make it with beef. Just as nice though.
> 
> Ye tell me about, a pocksy 6-8 degrees today. Sun is out though so its not all doom and gloom.
> 
> How is athens today?
> 
> Looking sick in your last lot of photos btw, delts look shredded as fùck! Hard to tell if anythings else is shredded as your always god damn covered up on your bottom. Dont you own a pair of shorts or anything lol


 Athens was beautiful today

17 C sunny .

Pretty crazy at this time of year

I aint wearing shorts at this time of year lol they already look at me like I'm weird walking around in socks ha


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Athens was beautiful today
> 
> 17 C sunny .
> 
> Pretty crazy at this time of year
> 
> I aint wearing shorts at this time of year lol they already look at me like I'm weird walking around in socks ha


 Lucky you, id give my left nut to have those kind of tempretures for this time of year :lol: be lucky to actually get it that warm in the actual summer ffs

What you mean, its 17 degrees for god sake thats boiling


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 side boob Friday pic?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 side boob Friday pic?


 Side boob Friday ? Never heard of it !

Ok


----------



## Heavyassweights

Anna you have just entered into heavys top 20 ukm women.


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Anna you have just entered into heavys top 20 ukm women.


 But I thought we're only 5 in total here ! :lol:


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Side boob Friday ? Never heard of it !
> 
> Ok
> 
> View attachment 150373


 :jaw: :wub:

Now a pic with a quarter turn to your right please


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Side boob Friday ? Never heard of it !
> 
> Ok
> 
> View attachment 150373


 Nice but You should turn an extra 45 angle.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> How are you Sir ? Long time no see
> 
> living it up in Spain ?
> 
> x


 Yep been busy here in Spain, mixing gym, life, single life, new friends, business and good weather and good food.

I'm really starting to like it in here, especially now that I am starting finally to know the city without google maps!

By the way amazing progress!

Aaaaaand, I'm still waiting for the booty progress pic


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> But I thought we're only 5 in total here ! :lol:


 Exactly x


----------



## anna1

IronJohnDoe said:


> Yep been busy here in Spain, mixing gym, life, single life, new friends, business and good weather and good food.
> 
> I'm really starting to like it in here, especially now that I am starting finally to know the city without google maps!
> 
> By the way amazing progress!
> 
> Aaaaaand, I'm still waiting for the booty progress pic


 Glad to hear you're enjoying life honey !

I can imagine how much you're enjoying Spain after living in UK weather for so long 

still in Valencia ?

x


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> View attachment 134349


 :lol:

Flubs can you post your pita recipe when you have time ?

Would like to give it a try

x


----------



## IronJohnDoe

anna1 said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying life honey !
> 
> I can imagine how much you're enjoying Spain after living in UK weather for so long
> 
> still in Valencia ?
> 
> x


 Yes still here. We are having 2 weeks of bad weather in here now, but next week things should be back to normal at min. 18C sunny 

Cheap prices, good weather, food and nice ladies, the happiness recipe


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> [Redacted] can you post your pita recipe when you have time ?
> 
> Would like to give it a try
> 
> x


 Welllllll.........you can find pitta recipes all over the place, but the one that was in my post came from a site called "eat yourself Greek" :lol: ....lol! The irony of it right? You being Greek an' all that.......it's easy.

i make a pile of them and freeze.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Welllllll.........you can find pitta recipes all over the place, but the one that was in my post came from a site called "eat yourself Greek" :lol: ....lol! The irony of it right? You being Greek an' all that.......it's easy.
> 
> i make a pile of them and freeze.


 Cant believe its a greek site and I had to hear it from you :lol:

just checked it , thank you . Very handy

might give it a go tomorrow

getting ready to have souvlaki by the way

thank you Flubs !

x


----------



## 25434

Ok, this is weird.......guess what I made for dinner tonight? Souvlaki!

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!

I had mine with roasted peppers and onions and cakic, which is yoghurt, dill, cucumber and garlic, a bit like tzatziki. I also slice up fennel finely and shove that in. No reason other than I like it..........and I accidentally had two large glasses of Chablis as well....mmmmmmmmmmm....

sorry....not sorry......sorry...

not not sooooooo very not sorry ... :lol: x


----------



## 25434

Andfivechocolates dammit.....ffs!

still not sorry :whistling: :lol:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Ok, this is weird.......guess what I made for dinner tonight? Souvlaki!
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!
> 
> I had mine with roasted peppers and onions and cakic, which is yoghurt, dill, cucumber and garlic, a bit like tzatziki. I also slice up fennel finely and shove that in. No reason other than I like it..........and I accidentally had two large glasses of Chablis as well....mmmmmmmmmmm....
> 
> sorry....not sorry......sorry...
> 
> not not sooooooo very not sorry ... :lol: x


 That sounds exactly like tzatziki .apart from the fennel I 'll try it next time

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Side boob Friday ? Never heard of it !
> 
> Ok
> 
> View attachment 150373


 Awesome butt @anna1


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Awesome butt @anna1


 

thanx Jake ,

guess those squats are working!


----------



## comfla

a nice respectable video

Also how do you embed a video?


----------



## Cypionate

comfla said:


> a nice respectable video
> 
> Also how do you embed a video?


 Just post the full youtube URL and it embeds itself


----------



## anna1

Good morning !

Had a nasty fall yesterday while moving a sofa and my back hurts so bad today so I couldnt do everything I wanted with legs

( I guess karma is a beach and thats what I get for laughing at @Flubs  )

squats 3 warm up sets followed by 5x5

sumos I stayed away from and I was so eager to see how many reps I could do with 80 kg today ..

stuck to romanians 5 x 10 @50 kg

leg extensions , single leg different angles 6 sets in total , abductions

cable crunches ( I can do the stack with ease now and it gets boring to do 30 + reps ) back extensions and its a wrap

plus I 'm having a bad hair day . Depressed..

have a great week everyone !

x


----------



## anna1

Beef skewers with greens and rice today topped with tzatziki as a sauce

x


----------



## 25434

Karma karma karma kameeeeleeeooooooon

we come and gooooooooo, we come and goooooooooo..... dada di da da......

:lol: see what I did there? Oh yeah...I'm good....

and yes yes I know it's the incorrect spelling but I was being witty......Anna1 will know what I mean.....that is...if....if....she heard of the song....and if not....welllllll.....

that will just be one more "I'm crap at jokes" notch for my bed post.......

althoughhhhhhh, I haven't actuallly got a bed post so I couldn't do the notch? Oh! I didn't think of that...hummmmmmm......think, think, think....

that space indicates my thinking process........yup....purrrrrretty blank....

humph....edges slowwwwly out of journal with bag over head so noooooooo one notices I've been here.....whooooooshhhhh....like a silent ninja in the night....

gawwwwwwwwwn.......

shhhhhhhhh........she'll never know.....


----------



## Jakemaguire

Do plenty of glute and leg stretching @anna1 it will help loosen that back off


----------



## Jakemaguire

Hip flexor stretches too!


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Do plenty of glute and leg stretching @anna1 it will help loosen that back off


 Its the upper back really , yes spent quite a bit with stretching today , hope it helps . even breathing is painful right now but much better than it was yesterday

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Its the upper back really , yes spent quite a bit with stretching today , hope it helps . even breathing is painful right now but much better than it was yesterday
> 
> x


 Have you got a foam roller? @anna1 if you havnt get yourself one also get a peanut (it's a double lacrosse ball) awesome for upper back and getting in between those shoulder blades


----------



## Sphinkter

anna1 said:


> Yeap ! I was thinking about doing a Valentine's day progress pic
> 
> might wear them
> 
> here 's an ordinary one for now
> 
> View attachment 150319


 Ya wee cow ye


----------



## anna1

Sphinkter said:


> Ya wee cow ye


 Wat wat ? :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter

anna1 said:


> Wat wat ? :lol:


 Sorry its scottish, loosely translated in white knight it means "looking good hun"


----------



## anna1

Sphinkter said:


> Sorry its scottish, loosely translated in white knight it means "looking good hun"


 Well ya wee ya right back at you hun !


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Have you got a foam roller? @anna1 if you havnt get yourself one also get a peanut (it's a double lacrosse ball) awesome for upper back and getting in between those shoulder blades


 No , I dont have anything . Will have to buy them

I would get the kids to give me a massage but they might kill me haha


----------



## anna1

Morning !

It was back day today but I thought it would be better to rest it a bit more .pain is milder but still there . If I sneeze I get a stabbing pain , so I went for shoulders chest and tris

not as bad as I expected.

Managed to finally do 2 complete sets of 8 with the 12,5 dumbbells for chest! Not easy . Thought they would land on my head for a min lol

Miltary press

lateral raises

front raises

reverse flies? ( that one in the pic )

do you think I 'm using the right angle ?

triceps : pressdowns , pushdowns with v bar and rope . All 3x10

Cable crunches and back extensions.

Have a great day everyone!

x


----------



## Cypionate

I do those for rear delts but from a seated position, I sit on the end of the bench and kinda lay my chest on my thighs, dumbbells under my legs behind my feet, then do half lifts so the dumbbells come up to about knee height

At a guess I would say you might be activating some side delts too with that angle

Learned mine from this video


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> I do those for rear delts but from a seated position, I sit on the end of the bench and kinda lay my chest on my thighs, dumbbells under my legs behind my feet, then do half lifts so the dumbbells come up to about knee height
> 
> At a guess I would say you might be activating some side delts too with that angle
> 
> Learned mine from this video


 Nice one . Thank you .

Will try the different angles on Friday .

Yes , this guy is right sometimes I overdo it with the range of motion and I hit the back more

I will do 30 rep sets with the 3 angles he suggests towards the end and light weights , to see what it feels like

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Nice one . Thank you .
> 
> Will try the different angles on Friday .
> 
> Yes , this guy is right sometimes I overdo it with the range of motion and I hit the back more
> 
> I will do 30 rep sets with the 3 angles he suggests towards the end and light weights , to see what it feels like
> 
> x


 We do 3 or 4 sets of 20s of those short range reps, and by the time we've finished the burn in exactly the rear delts is unreal, nowhere else burns when you do the half rep motion, feels great and huge pump


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> We do 3 or 4 sets of 20s of those short range reps, and by the time we've finished the burn in exactly the rear delts is unreal, nowhere else burns when you do the half rep motion, feels great and huge pump


 Damn , I 'm already excited for next session now :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> It was back day today but I thought it would be better to rest it a bit more .pain is milder but still there . If I sneeze I get a stabbing pain , so I went for shoulders chest and tris
> 
> not as bad as I expected.
> 
> Managed to finally do 2 complete sets of 8 with the 12,5 dumbbells for chest! Not easy . Thought they would land on my head for a min lol
> 
> Miltary press
> 
> lateral raises
> 
> front raises
> 
> reverse flies? ( that one in the pic )
> 
> do you think I 'm using the right angle ?
> 
> triceps : pressdowns , pushdowns with v bar and rope . All 3x10
> 
> Cable crunches and back extensions.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150501
> 
> 
> View attachment 150503


 would eat 10


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would eat 10


 :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> View attachment 150507


 so you like a bit spanking, what else?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> so you like a bit spanking, what else?


 Post a pic flexing and I'll tell you

x


----------



## anna1

No food pics today but this is a dessert I make a lot .

very easy ro make and it may come handy for those if you that like chocolate and like to add a few more calories

crack 2 packs of plain biscuits in a bawl and sprinkle with milk . Leave it aside

in a pan melt a whole pack of of butter, 7 large spoonfulls of cocoa powder and 9 of sugar

blend the mixture. Once everything has melted , add the biscuits, mix and pour everything in aluminum foil.

Give it the shape you want and leave in fridge for a couple of hours

you can add crushed walnuts or almonds if you like

x


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> No food pics today but this is a dessert I make a lot .
> 
> very easy ro make and it may come handy for those if you that like chocolate and like to add a few more calories
> 
> crack 2 packs of plain biscuits in a bawl and sprinkle with milk . Leave it aside
> 
> in a pan melt a whole pack of of butter, 7 large spoonfulls of cocoa powder and 9 of sugar
> 
> blend the mixture. Once everything has melted , add the biscuits, mix and pour everything in aluminum foil.
> 
> Give it the shape you want and leave in fridge for a couple of hours
> 
> you can add crushed walnuts or almonds if you like
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150519


 Can you post me one? Leave the strawberry out though pleeease


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

A short workout today , tried my luck with back .

Said I would take it slow but then I forgot about it 

lat pulldowns wide grip

dumbell rows stayed at 25 kg

yates rows upped it by 10 kg ( go on , tell me how stupid I am)

nothing happened though , felt ok .

Rope pullovers seated this time to see if I would cheat less that way ha

cable crunches and its a wrap

have a great day everyone !

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

@anna1 will you by my valentines?

Also stockings pic would be appreciated :wub:


----------



## 25434

AestheticManlet said:


> @anna1 will you by my valentines?
> 
> Also stockings pic would be appreciated :wub:


 oh myyyyyyyyyyyeeeeee....you're soooo smooth...

View attachment 134360


----------



## AestheticManlet

Flubs said:


> oh myyyyyyyyyyyeeeeee....you're soooo smooth...
> 
> 
> View attachment 134360


 Thanks


----------



## 25434

AestheticManlet said:


> Thanks


 Welcome...






hurrr hurrr....

ps. I'm just mucking with you by the way, don't get offended...


----------



## AestheticManlet

Flubs said:


> Welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurrr hurrr....
> 
> ps. I'm just mucking with you by the way, don't get offended...


 I don't get offended hunny. If she says no I'll take you if ya want x


----------



## 25434

AestheticManlet said:


> I don't get offended hunny. If she says no I'll take you if ya want x



View attachment 134093


okaaayyeee.......don't break my glasses when you lunge towards me for a snog right?

and DON'T mess with the cardi!

hehehehehee


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> @anna1 will you by my valentines?
> 
> Also stockings pic would be appreciated :wub:


 Thank you hun !

I had a rough day and I ran out of time .

promise I will make it up to you by Friday !

hope you have a wonderful time tonight !

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

Flubs said:


> View attachment 134093
> 
> 
> okaaayyeee.......don't break my glasses when you lunge towards me for a snog right?
> 
> and DON'T mess with the cardi!
> 
> hehehehehee


 That's fine hun.

Why do I feel I can't be my filthy self toward you, sexual innuendos and the likes?

Strange... :confused1:


----------



## 25434

AestheticManlet said:


> That's fine hun.
> 
> Why do I feel I can't be my filthy self toward you, sexual innuendos and the likes?
> 
> Strange... :confused1:


 I get that a lot........ :lol:


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> That's fine hun.
> 
> Why do I feel I can't be my filthy self toward you, sexual innuendos and the likes?
> 
> Strange... :confused1:


 Its probably the glasses :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Flubs said:


> I get that a lot........ :lol:


 Hmm



anna1 said:


> Its probably the glasses :lol:


 Haha.

Its like something in the subconscious says don't be dirty talking to flubs, I don't know why. I have to be like nice... :confused1:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> I get that a lot........ :lol:


 Happy Valentines Flubs !

Perfect excuse of a day to have crazy amounts of chocolate and wine!

I know I am :whistling:


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> Hmm
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Its like something in the subconscious says don't be dirty talking to flubs, I don't know why. I have to be like nice... :confused1:


 Well Flubs is always sweet to everyone so you cant find it in you to even crack a dirty joke

plus she knows how to use heavy artillery and has like 25 dans in ziu zitsu


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Well Flubs is always sweet to everyone so you cant find it in you to even crack a dirty joke
> 
> plus she knows how to use heavy artillery and has like 25 dans in ziu zitsu


 Yeah that sounds right. Thanks Hun thought I was changing my ways all of a sudden, scary. :lol:


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Happy Valentines [Redacted] !
> 
> Perfect excuse of a day to have crazy amounts of chocolate and wine!
> 
> I know I am :whistling:


 Valentine days pass me by....and I can't even do chocolate and wine as I have MA class tonight and according to my teacher I'm gonna be getting a right kicking...humph.........lucky me!

I can be naughty ...I....I.....will just leave this here for you








don't be led astray by the L and R on my socks...they are there purely for aesthetic reasons and I TOTALLY know which is left and right..

mostly,

no really...3 time out of 10 at least?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Flubs said:


> Valentine days pass me by....and I can't even do chocolate and wine as I have MA class tonight and according to my teacher I'm gonna be getting a right kicking...humph.........lucky me!
> 
> I can be naughty ...I....I.....will just leave this here for you
> View attachment 51024
> 
> 
> don't be led astray by the L and R on my socks...they are there purely for aesthetic reasons and I TOTALLY know which is left and right..
> 
> mostly,
> 
> no really...3 time out of 10 at least?


 Feet size? :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

AestheticManlet said:


> Feet size? :thumbup1:


 well now.....I will just leave you guessing as I'm such a cheeky minx......lol!


----------



## Heavyassweights

AestheticManlet said:


> Feet size? :thumbup1:


 13s


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> 13s


 Pics ?

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Pics ?
> 
> x


 off my feet?

@AestheticManlet will be beating his meat and licking his lips


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> off my feet?
> 
> @AestheticManlet will be beating his meat and licking his lips


 I only do female feet and size 7 or less. :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> off my feet?
> 
> @AestheticManlet will be beating his meat and licking his lips


 Off your feet or on your feet is fine

take your pick

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Off your feet or on your feet is fine
> 
> take your pick
> 
> x


 of

smart arse


----------



## Heavyassweights

AestheticManlet said:


> I only do female feet and size 7 or less. :thumbup1:


 fair play mate, so you'd turn your nose up at a sexy 7.5?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> fair play mate, so you'd turn your nose up at a sexy 7.5?


 Well I'm 5 7 height I don't show interest in lasses over 5 5, If a lass is that tall with clown feet I'd be wondering which family member impregnated her mother :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

AestheticManlet said:


> Well I'm 5 7 height I don't show interest in lasses over 5 5, If a lass is that tall with clown feet I'd be wondering which family member impregnated her mother :lol:


 5'5 with big 7s would be a special find in itself


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs today

squats 3 warm up sets and then 5x5

my squats still suck big time . I changed to 5x5 to see if it will help

deadlifts was still a struggle. Upper back still bothers me

did 3 x 10 sumos with 50 kg

2x10 romanians @50kg

3x3 @80kg

leg extensions supersetted with abductions

planks , cable crunches and back extensions.

If back doesn't feel much better tomorrow I'm dropping the anavar for a month and will start again for 6 weeks

have a great one everyone!

x


----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> View attachment 150609
> 
> 
> View attachment 150611


 Man....

The things I would do to this body.


----------



## anna1

SimpleLimit said:


> Man....
> 
> The things I would do to this body.


 Hey ! No historical comment?


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Chest shoulders and triceps .

For shoulders after 3 sets of military press I went for lateral raises , bent over raises and presses supersetted, 10 reps each

4 sets in total

kept a small range of motion , no lockouts and it felt good

watch out @Cypionate ! I think I 'm more pumped than you now :lol:

have a great day everyone !

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Chest shoulders and triceps .
> 
> For shoulders after 3 sets of military press I went for lateral raises , bent over raises and presses supersetted, 10 reps each
> 
> 4 sets in total
> 
> kept a small range of motion , no lockouts and it felt good
> 
> watch out @Cypionate ! I think I 'm more pumped than you now :lol:
> 
> have a great day everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150651
> 
> 
> View attachment 150653


 Damn, that delt separation makes me look like I've never lifted

I was gonna have today off, but I guess it's shoulders day now :lol:

Looking really good Anna!


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Damn, that delt separation makes me look like I've never lifted
> 
> I was gonna have today off, but I guess it's shoulders day now :lol:
> 
> Looking really good Anna!


 Thank you .

Its true the more you wear shoulders out with high reps the better they look

really taxing. a variation of Fadi's program I suppose only with dumbbells

I enjoyed this workout . Thanx for the imput

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Its true the more you wear shoulders out with high reps the better they look
> 
> really taxing. a variation of Fadi's program I suppose only with dumbbells
> 
> I enjoyed this workout . Thanx for the imput
> 
> x


 Yea high reps really fills them up with blood and they pop out nicely, fills them full of nutrients from the blood too which is what you want 

And then you have the afterburn which can last the rest of the day at random times, sitting doing nothing much and suddenly feel like you've just done another 10 reps across the delts


----------



## anna1

Beef schnitzel today with grilled spinach and beans in tabasco sauce

plus half baked potato

did you notice the wine bottle ??

its friday yo !! :thumb


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Beef schnitzel today with grilled spinach and beans in tabasco sauce
> 
> plus half baked potato
> 
> did you notice the wine bottle ??
> 
> its friday yo !! :thumb
> 
> View attachment 150667


 Wine........... what wine........ i see no wine

Oh wait thats cos you've drunk it all :rolleye11:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Wine........... what wine........ i see no wine
> 
> Oh wait thats cos you've drunk it all :rolleye11:


 I though noone would notice :lol:


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> I though noone would notice :lol:


 Notice what, what we on about???


----------



## Fadi

anna1 said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Its true the more you wear shoulders out with high reps the better they look
> 
> really taxing. a variation of Fadi's program I suppose only with dumbbells
> 
> I enjoyed this workout . Thanx for the imput
> 
> x


 Anna, you're doing awesome, so I didn't come here to spoil the party OK. However I did come here to add more fire onto your delts, the same fire you're talking about with your post above.



anna1 said:


> For shoulders after 3 sets of military press I went for lateral raises , bent over raises and presses supersetted, 10 reps each
> 
> 4 sets in total


 It's a very simple strategy, and it's all to do with exercise arrangement/ placement OK. So here's me changing the order of your words above, in order for this fire to really become a full blown inferno (have they got great firefighters in Greece of not, of not than do not even think about doing this  )!

OK, here goes ...

For shoulders after I went for lateral raises, bent over raises and presses supersetted, 10 reps each, I did 3 sets of military press.

4 sets in total

See, done!

So what we've done here, is we've taken (or reduced) the pressure away from your shoulder joints, and shifted the fire where it really counts, deep within those shoulder muscles. You will not be able to lift as much weight now in the military press post smashing it with some killer isolation work OK Anna.

After all, if you've been reading my broken record sounding advice on UK-M (specifically targeting the pure bodybuilders), the message has always been for you to efficiently load the muscle, instead of making the lifting of the weight your main goal. So doing mechanical work to that bar you're pressing above your head is *not *your main aim no, your main aim is allowing for that weight to simply act as a stimulus for your muscles to reach their end goal, i.e. improve in one way or another.

So lifting is the mean to an end and can *never *be the end itself OK Anna, as far as a bodybuilder is concerned that is. This philosophy shifts or does a 180 degree turn if we suddenly start talking Olympic weightlifting and/or powerlifting/two strength and power orientated sports, where the end goal *is* the lifting of the weight (*without *stuffing up/exhausting the muscles).

See how different the two scenarios are, though on the surface everyone looks like they're just simply lifting weights. It's always good to go a bit deeper than the surface, for here on top of the water, the calmness may confuse many, except the ones who reflect about the deep that lies beneath that eerie silence.









I have no idea how I wrote all the above now Anna, must've got carried away yet again. Sorry about that Champion ...


----------



## AestheticManlet

@anna1 it's friday...


----------



## anna1

Your advise is always appreciated @Fadi , thank you for that .

Ok , next Tuesday I'm changing it around then .

I predict I wont be lifting anything more than the barbell by the end of it  but I'm sure you're right

x


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> @anna1 it's friday...


 Wasnt going to post this as its pretty bad , but I always keep my word 

tried to make it kinda artistic , failed epically ha

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to post this as its pretty bad , but I always keep my word
> 
> tried to make it kinda artistic , failed epically ha
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150689


 Will add to my collection. X


----------



## ishadow

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to post this as its pretty bad , but I always keep my word
> 
> tried to make it kinda artistic , failed epically ha
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150689


 Ahhh s**t, And now I've only got one thing on my mind while at work again!


----------



## anna1

ishadow said:


> Ahhh s**t, And now I've only got one thing on my mind while at work again!


 And what's that hun ?


----------



## ishadow

anna1 said:


> And what's that hun ?


 Stockings.


----------



## AestheticManlet

@anna1 is it bad I have a folder on my phone in photos called Anna1?


----------



## shauny13

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to post this as its pretty bad , but I always keep my word
> 
> tried to make it kinda artistic , failed epically ha
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150689


 If that's pretty bad, can we have a good one please. :whistling:


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to post this as its pretty bad , but I always keep my word
> 
> tried to make it kinda artistic , failed epically ha
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150689


 Thats just made my day.............................................................................infact my week :cool2:


----------



## anna1

shauny13 said:


> If that's pretty bad, can we have a good one please. :whistling:


 I took a bunch today but i dont have good ones I 'm afraid .

I think I should start dieting a bit

this is a serious question 

should I bulk or should I cut ?

( always wanted to ask that ,ha )


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> @anna1 is it bad I have a folder on my phone in photos called Anna1?


 Not sure if that might make @Cypionate jelly?


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Not sure if that might make @Cypionate jelly?


 :lol: Maybe I`ll make a few folders

Anna1

Anna2

Anna3

Anna4

:lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> I took a bunch today but i dont have good ones I 'm afraid .
> 
> I think I should start dieting a bit
> 
> this is a serious question
> 
> should I bulk or should I cut ?
> 
> ( always wanted to ask that ,ha )
> 
> View attachment 150691


 Bulk I love a big arse

x


----------



## shauny13

AestheticManlet said:


> Bulk I love a big arse
> 
> x


 what he said ^^^  x


----------



## AestheticManlet

@anna1 bulk or cut? I'm off out soon and I can't get away with the shirt anymore can I


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> @anna1 bulk or cut? I'm off out soon and I can't get away with the shirt anymore can I
> 
> View attachment 150693


 Looking good ! Cant believe you wear shirts in this weather


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Looking good ! Cant believe you wear shirts in this weather


 Ive gone for the next size up, got load of muscle fit shirts haha.

I sweat too much I only do t shirts or shirts really :lol:


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> Looking good ! Cant believe you wear shirts in this weather





AestheticManlet said:


> Ive gone for the next size up, got load of muscle fit shirts haha.
> 
> I sweat too much I only do t shirts or shirts really :lol:


 Tren :lol:


----------



## Henda929

anna1 said:


> I took a bunch today but i dont have good ones I 'm afraid .
> 
> I think I should start dieting a bit
> 
> this is a serious question
> 
> should I bulk or should I cut ?
> 
> ( always wanted to ask that ,ha )
> 
> View attachment 150691


 Do neither, already look great don't change anything drastic or go to extremes

continue to train hard and eat well and carry on making steady improvements


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

long weekend in Greece so we had 3 long days of eating really ..

today it was one of those days that you dont feel like doing anything and then you surprise yourself.

Legs so I started with squats .

I think those 5x5 sets are doing me good .I feel more comfortable and I upped by 2 kg today

sumos were great . Did my 5x5 and then I gave it a go with 85 kg . Most I have ever done .

Only managed 2x2

Hip thrusts I also went up to 130 kg

leg extensions 3x20 for each leg

abductions 4x20

back extensions .

Planks . Overall a nice workout.

Have a good one !

x


----------



## 25434

Morning Anna1,

Well done on upping the weights on the sumo. not teaching you how to suck eggs but......upping weight on the hip thrust is not as important as keeping REALLY good form whilst doing them. Some people up the weight, form goes to pot and what you really want to work, doesn't get worked so the whole effort is pointless.

I am not saying at all that your form is rubbish as I have no clue, but I have been training a while and I've learned a few good lessons on the way. This is more of a support comment if you can read it this way? I wouldn't want you to injure yourself just trying to get the weight up, and you are a tall slender lady, so lapse in form on this could mean injury.

As I said, I don't mean to sound like a know it all as I don't but trying to look out for your .....your....umm...butt!!

 ........and now I feel like a plonker so will withdraw.....and contemplate my navel for a while....if I can find it that is....amongst all the blubb that surrounds it... :lol:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Morning Anna1,
> 
> Well done on upping the weights on the sumo. not teaching you how to suck eggs but......upping weight on the hip thrust is not as important as keeping REALLY good form whilst doing them. Some people up the weight, form goes to pot and what you really want to work, doesn't get worked so the whole effort is pointless.
> 
> I am not saying at all that your form is rubbish as I have no clue, but I have been training a while and I've learned a few good lessons on the way. This is more of a support comment if you can read it this way? I wouldn't want you to injure yourself just trying to get the weight up, and you are a tall slender lady, so lapse in form on this could mean injury.
> 
> As I said, I don't mean to sound like a know it all as I don't but trying to look out for your .....your....umm...butt!!
> 
> ........and now I feel like a plonker so will withdraw.....and contemplate my navel for a while....if I can find it that is....amongst all the blubb that surrounds it... :lol:


 Morning Flubs .

Comments are always appreciated coming from you , you know that .

Form is paramount obviously .

I dont consider those PBs really , its just that I have been so careful all this time doing mediocre weights and every once in a while I like to give it a go to see what I can really do .

Last thing I want is to feel a knee snapping or sth ha

x


----------



## TommyGun9

AestheticManlet said:


> Ive gone for the next size up, got load of muscle fit shirts haha.
> 
> I sweat too much I only do t shirts or shirts really :lol:


 hahaha! I go shopping these days and steer clear of anything grey, beige, light blue etc! Sweat Patch city haha!


----------



## anna1

TommyGun9 said:


> hahaha! I go shopping these days and steer clear of anything grey, beige, light blue etc! Sweat Patch city haha!


 I stay away from greys in the summer as much as I love them .

We get 40+ degrees sometimes . They're a nightmare


----------



## anna1

Talking about form , this dude apprached me today to tell me that when I do sumos my back has to stay vertical to the floor .

I just keep my back straight but I cant possibly stay vertical to the floor !

He said he was a powerlifting coach ..


----------



## TommyGun9

anna1 said:


> I stay away from greys in the summer as much as I love them .
> 
> We get 40+ degrees sometimes . They're a nightmare


 Opens wardrobe and it's all just black - handy for funerals at least


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to post this as its pretty bad , but I always keep my word
> 
> tried to make it kinda artistic , failed epically ha
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150689


 added to my "victim" folder

jokes im not a creepy fcuker like my man @ross1991

regarding the bulk/cut question, are you happy with where you are at?


----------



## Heavyassweights

AestheticManlet said:


> @anna1 bulk or cut? I'm off out soon and I can't get away with the shirt anymore can I
> 
> View attachment 150693


 nice shirt mate, do they do it mens sizes?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> added to my "victim" folder
> 
> jokes im not a creepy fcuker like my man @ross1991
> 
> regarding the bulk/cut question, are you happy with where you are at?


 No !

after all this time I still look like a freakin ' yoga instructor.

I feel much stronger but I dont look much different .

I'm depressed

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> No !
> 
> after all this time I still look like a freakin ' yoga instructor.
> 
> I feel much stronger but I dont look much different .
> 
> I'm depressed
> 
> x


 answered your own question then, cut. x


----------



## Heavyassweights

nothing drastic required

add in a bit cardio if doing none or drop some cals, try and keep strength up

simple as that


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> nothing drastic required
> 
> add in a bit cardio if doing none or drop some cals, try and keep strength up
> 
> simple as that


 I really wouldnt want to drop my calories . I feel will make me weaker

more cardio is probably where its at ( and or clen +t3 +dnp+injectable effedrine  )

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I really wouldnt want to drop my calories . I feel will make me weaker
> 
> more cardio is probably where its at ( and or clen +t3 +dnp+injectable effedrine  )
> 
> x


 you cant cut if you input is more than your output

what cardio do you do? do you track calories, judging by your pics your free-styling


----------



## 66983

anna1 said:


> No !
> 
> after all this time I still look like a freakin ' yoga instructor.
> 
> I feel much stronger but I dont look much different .
> 
> I'm depressed
> 
> x


 You will when you cut dear!

As soon as you go into a deficit, you basically stop building muscle.

So don't look at it as losing strength, look at it as if you've just paused where you are right now.

Imagine lifting half as much but looking 10x better, this is what a cut is all about, if you never see what muscle you have built...what's the point?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> you cant cut if you input is more than your output
> 
> what cardio do you do? do you track calories, judging by your pics your free-styling


 I 'm not tracking anything

should start taking this seriously ..


----------



## anna1

Sparkey said:


> You will when you cut dear!
> 
> As soon as you go into a deficit, you basically stop building muscle.
> 
> So don't look at it as losing strength, look at it as if you've just paused where you are right now.
> 
> Imagine lifting half as much but looking 10x better, this is what a cut is all about, if you never see what muscle you have built...what's the point?


 Maybe towards April then . I figure it will take me a good 3 months to look half decent


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I 'm not tracking anything
> 
> should start taking this seriously ..


 track for a week and see how much you actually eat then either change food or drop

what cardio do you do?

do you want to see a magic trick?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> track for a week and see how much you actually eat then either change food or drop
> 
> what cardio do you do?
> 
> do you want to see a magic trick?


 1. Ok

2. I dont !

3 yes !


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> 1. Ok
> 
> 2. I dont !
> 
> 3 yes !


 you need to track to a certain extent unless you eat the same wk in wk out

easiest thing to do it add in some cardio, 10 to 15 mins

pm for the magic trick


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> you need to track to a certain extent unless you eat the same wk in wk out
> 
> easiest thing to do it add in some cardio, 10 to 15 mins
> 
> pm for the magic trick


 I dont do cardio per se but according to my phone I do an average of 7000 steps a day

I walk everywhere . Will try to add a little more

cheers to your first trully informative post

wont be asking for pics for a while to recompensate


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Back today .

I always do pull downs to warm up

this time close grip , sets of 20

t bar rows 4x8 @60 kg

dumbell rows 4x8 @ 25 kg

pullovers 4x8

this ex in the picture that stretches my back nicely and I really like , plus I like to do single hand exercises as I feel one side is always lacking.

2x12 hammer curls ( hate doing biceps )

3x20 cable crunches

have a great day !

Oh ! I forgot to mention I'm almost 2 kilos heavier . WAT??? Haha


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Back today .
> 
> I always do pull downs to warm up
> 
> this time close grip , sets of 20
> 
> t bar rows 4x8 @60 kg
> 
> dumbell rows 4x8 @ 25 kg
> 
> pullovers 4x8
> 
> this ex in the picture that stretches my back nicely and I really like , plus I like to do single hand exercises as I feel one side is always lacking.
> 
> 2x12 hammer curls ( hate doing biceps )
> 
> 3x20 cable crunches
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> Oh ! I forgot to mention I'm almost 2 kilos heavier . WAT??? Haha
> 
> View attachment 150897
> 
> 
> View attachment 150899


 Great socks...


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Great socks...


 Pretty dirty by the end though :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Pretty dirty by the end though :lol:


 Don't tell @AestheticManlet :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Pretty dirty by the end though :lol:


 Can always have a scrub up after..

Nice pink combo too..


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Can always have a scrub up after..
> 
> Nice pink combo too..


 Thank you

boy , I have to be really careful what I wear 

have always found men have a much more critical eye compared to women despite of common belief

x


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> boy , I have to be really careful what I wear
> 
> have always found men have a much more critical eye compared to women despite of common belief
> 
> x


 Its good to have an eye on these things..

We wouldn't want odd socks would we???


----------



## anna1

Good morning people!

Chest shoulders and triceps today

3 warm up sets of front and back presses with just the bar

4x 8 incline bench press

4 sets of lateral raises , bent over raises and presses , 10 reps of each so 30 reps per set

3 sets military presses

face pulls

supersetted press downs with push ups

3 sets of tricep pushdowns and 2 extra sets single hand supinated grip

back extensions with 10 kg

conclusion

1.as far as I'm concerned I much prefer high rep low weights for shoulders. Great burning sensation and pump

and they look great at the end of the workout haha ( bad pic included)

2. Gotta lose those rolls 

3 I 'm not doing planks again will do push-ups. Much more effective when you have good form plus standing still drives me crazy

have a great one !

x


----------



## Cypionate

Seeing more and more definition each week!

nice work!


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Seeing more and more definition each week!
> 
> nice work!


 Thank you ! I was just going to tell you that I downloaded those episodes .

Thank you so much !

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank you ! I was just going to tell you that I downloaded those episodes .
> 
> Thank you so much !
> 
> x


 No probs  I`ll be expecting 2 x foot slaps now then? :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> No probs  I`ll be expecting 2 x foot slaps now then? :lol:


 Since you're so nice I 'll do it x 4 no extra charge


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Since you're so nice I 'll do it x 4 no extra charge


 2 on the left cheek, 2 on the right? :lol:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> 2 on the left cheek, 2 on the right? :lol:


 Before we take this any further and for everyone's peace of mind please define which cheeks you're talking about


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Before we take this any further and for everyone's peace of mind please define which cheeks you're talking about


 Surprise me :lol:


----------



## shauny13

Delts and back improving everyday, well done. Oh and great arse, keep the squats going. :thumb


----------



## swole troll

Sparkey said:


> You will when you cut dear!
> 
> As soon as you go into a deficit, you basically stop building muscle.
> 
> So don't look at it as losing strength, look at it as if you've just paused where you are right now.
> 
> Imagine lifting half as much but looking 10x better, this is what a cut is all about, if you never see what muscle you have built...what's the point?


 I feel like the gym is something to get out the way when cutting since I'm building no muscle it's just something to preserve the muscle I have (or attempt to) I start getting really bored after 8 - 12 - 16 weeks of cutting and my strength goes from a period of staying exactly the same to eventually regressing

But equally I remember someone saying a while back that they love cutting because every day they look in the mirror they look a little better whereas with bulking you look a little worse each day

So my input to this decision has been completely useless :thumb


----------



## anna1

shauny13 said:


> Delts and back improving everyday, well done. Oh and great arse, keep the squats going. :thumb


 Thank you !

Leg day tomorrow so yeah , I will be squatting plenty


----------



## anna1

swole troll said:


> I feel like the gym is something to get out the way when cutting since I'm building no muscle it's just something to preserve the muscle I have (or attempt to) I start getting really bored after 8 - 12 - 16 weeks of cutting and my strength goes from a period of staying exactly the same to eventually regressing
> 
> But equally I remember someone saying a while back that they love cutting because every day they look in the mirror they look a little better whereas with bulking you look a little worse each day
> 
> So my input to this decision has been completely useless :thumb


 I dont mind being a little " juicy " ha

I would just do it out of curiosity to see what I can accomplish

x


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Leg day tomorrow so yeah , I will be squatting plenty


 In clean socks


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> In clean socks


 Found this site with awesome deadlift socks haha.

will order next week

x


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Found this site with awesome deadlift socks haha.
> 
> will order next week
> 
> x


 Over the knee?


----------



## 66983

swole troll said:


> I feel like the gym is something to get out the way when cutting since I'm building no muscle it's just something to preserve the muscle I have (or attempt to) I start getting really bored after 8 - 12 - 16 weeks of cutting and my strength goes from a period of staying exactly the same to eventually regressing
> 
> But equally I remember someone saying a while back that they love cutting because every day they look in the mirror they look a little better whereas with bulking you look a little worse each day
> 
> So my input to this decision has been completely useless :thumb


 Not useless at all, and as usual completely on point.

The ideal physique (for a man) is bulky but ripped, stretching T shirt sleeves to the max, but being able to lift up the shirt to a wall of crazy ab muscle.

Unfortunately for most normal people, you have to choose one or the other.

Living on f**k all for months is no fun at all, but for me it's a personal challenge.

I always get the death face and the usual comments of 'you look ill' 'you looked better with some weight on' etc.

Wife says I look like the scream mask guy off scary movie when cutting, which of course boosts my confidence no end lol.


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Over the knee?


 Something like in the pic

you think it would aid my performance if I use over the knee and shorts ?


----------



## swole troll

anna1 said:


> I dont mind being a little " juicy " ha
> 
> I would just do it out of curiosity to see what I can accomplish
> 
> x


 should give it a go, its very easily reversed if its not for you

i usually find strength doesnt take too long to regain depending on how much you allow yourself to lose


----------



## anna1

swole troll said:


> should give it a go, its very easily reversed if its not for you
> 
> i usually find strength doesnt take too long to regain depending on how much you allow yourself to lose


 Well its not like I'm that massive

a couple of plates of spaghetti and my strength should be back


----------



## nWo

swole troll said:


> I feel like the gym is something to get out the way when cutting since I'm building no muscle it's just something to preserve the muscle I have (or attempt to) I start getting really bored after 8 - 12 - 16 weeks of cutting and my strength goes from a period of staying exactly the same to eventually regressing
> 
> But equally I remember someone saying a while back that they love cutting because every day they look in the mirror they look a little better whereas with bulking you look a little worse each day
> 
> So my input to this decision has been completely useless :thumb


 Same reason I prefer to stick to short mini-cuts throughout the year. Cut when you're gonna be least productive in the gym, that's my motto. Couple of weeks on DNP while I'm deloading or cruising, or both, peak times :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

nWo said:


> Same reason I prefer to stick to short mini-cuts throughout the year. Cut when you're gonna be least productive in the gym, that's my motto. Couple of weeks on DNP while I'm deloading or cruising, or both, peak times :thumbup1:


 Since you 're here Sir ,

what's your opinion if I take a bit of T3 with anavar ?

How high do you reckon I should go with T3 ?

x


----------



## swole troll

nWo said:


> Same reason I prefer to stick to short mini-cuts throughout the year. Cut when you're gonna be least productive in the gym, that's my motto. Couple of weeks on DNP while I'm deloading or cruising, or both, peak times :thumbup1:


 see i tend to just bang in some insulin and peptides during this time to try and keep on growing

thats why ive only ever really been separated quads lean once lol


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> Since you 're here Sir ,
> 
> what's your opinion if I take a bit of T3 with anavar ?
> 
> How high do you reckon I should go with T3 ?
> 
> x


 If it's your first time using, 50mcg max. Start on 25mcg. Some people say 25 is a useless dose as it's just a replacement, but it'll keep your metabolism running smoothly where it'd otherwise start to stagnate due to caloric restriction.


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Wasnt going to post this as its pretty bad , but I always keep my word
> 
> tried to make it kinda artistic , failed epically ha
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150689





anna1 said:


> I took a bunch today but i dont have good ones I 'm afraid .
> 
> I think I should start dieting a bit
> 
> this is a serious question
> 
> should I bulk or should I cut ?
> 
> ( always wanted to ask that ,ha )
> 
> View attachment 150691


 Oh lawd...


----------



## nWo

swole troll said:


> see i tend to just bang in some insulin and peptides during this time to try and keep on growing
> 
> thats why ive only ever really been separated quads lean once lol


 Yeah, I mean, my approach is more for if you're already pretty lean, like 15% max. Any more than that then I'd do actual cutting cycles, but I can bulk heavily and throw in a few 2-weekers on DNP per year and stay lean that way, and I tend to throw them in at times where I'm least likely to progress in the gym. Still, though, with that said, if you were too high in bodyfat you could also do something like 6 weeks of bulking, 2 weeks of DNP (well, 10 days, plus another 4 to let it get out of your system and get your strength back) while you deload and ramp back up, repeat over and over and you'd gradually go lower and lower in bodyfat while progressing. Wish I'd thought of this sort of approach sooner tbh rather than letting myself get up to 240lbs at one point and having to cut 50+lbs to get lean.


----------



## Jakemaguire

I see you're still kicking ass @anna1 keep it up!


----------



## anna1

nWo said:


> If it's your first time using, 50mcg max. Start on 25mcg. Some people say 25 is a useless dose as it's just a replacement, but it'll keep your metabolism running smoothly where it'd otherwise start to stagnate due to caloric restriction.


 What your view on dithyron Dr ?

I mean whats the point of that ?


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> I see you're still kicking ass @anna1 keep it up!


 Haha . Thank you Jake !

Feeling your normal self yet ?


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> What your view on dithyron Dr ?
> 
> I mean whats the point of that ?


 It's a mix of T3 and T4. No point in taking the T4 if you've already got enough T3 circulating through your system - good for therapeutic purposes as if you're using it long term it can help a hypothyroid patient maintain nice hair and nails and so on, and also T4 is a source for reverse T3 to be made which can help moderate your T3 levels to avoid excess - but that last part is what we don't want when using it for physique enhancement. Sort of the equivalent to why you'd not want to have high SHBG when using testosterone, as it has the potential to bind to testosterone and render some of the testosterone you're taking useless.


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Haha . Thank you Jake !
> 
> Feeling your normal self yet ?


 Iv been getting lots more sleep so that's made a big difference i just need this shoulder to heal up and the good mornings seem to be doing my back good, I've got until November for my next possible competition so for now I'll be doing lots of volume to get everything working nice and maybe add a bit of muscle


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs today

squats 3 warm up sets then 5x5

romanians 5 x5

bulgarian splits ( I like how they feel in my hams )

leg extensions supersetted with abductions

cable crunches 3x30

back extensions 3x20

have a great day !

x


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Something like in the pic
> 
> you think it would aid my performance if I use over the knee and shorts ?


 99% sure it would ass-ist you 100%

Use the well tested and known White socks pink short combo...


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs today
> 
> squats 3 warm up sets then 5x5
> 
> romanians 5 x5
> 
> bulgarian splits ( I like how they feel in my hams )
> 
> leg extensions supersetted with abductions
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> back extensions 3x20
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 151007


 nice work as alwasy anna, how you finding the var ? be careful leaving your le coin coffee on the floor !! that would be going over if you drop that bar !! Lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> nice work as alwasy anna, how you finding the var ? be careful leaving your le coin coffee on the floor !! that would be going over if you drop that bar !! Lols


 I completed the 4 weeks and dropped it for now

will go on another 6 week cycle this time mid april and I was thinking of adding some T 3 then

overall I 'm not sure if any difference is visible but during this past month I felt much stronger.

I put on 2 kilos as well but I see no difference to the worst in my waistline

very happy with it

absolutely no side effects either

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I completed the 4 weeks and dropped it for now
> 
> will go on another 6 week cycle this time mid april and I was thinking of adding some T 3 then
> 
> overall I 'm not sure if any difference is visible but during this past month I felt much stronger.
> 
> I put on 2 kilos as well but I see no difference to the worst in my waistline
> 
> very happy with it
> 
> absolutely no side effects either
> 
> x


 Var is good for Strength which in turn enables building muscle, its unlikely your going to see huge difference from a 4 week run so thats pretty good. you still seem to have the bit between your teeth so fair play to you and keep it up and let any haters hate ! have a great weekend.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> Var is good for Strength which in turn enables building muscle, its unlikely your going to see huge difference from a 4 week run so thats pretty good. you still seem to have the bit between your teeth so fair play to you and keep it up and let any haters hate ! have a great weekend.


 Didnt want to risk anything , that was experimental mostly

not sure what the teeth bit meant but thank you ! :thumb

have a lovely weekend as well

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

came in expecting Friday fishnet pics

leaving disappointed


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> came in expecting Friday fishnet pics
> 
> leaving disappointed


 I was just having onions rings thinking about you daddy

that's just mayo perv :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I was just having onions rings thinking about you daddy
> 
> that's just mayo perv :lol:
> 
> View attachment 151015


 i believe you


----------



## anna1

Souvlaki rice and veggies today and omg is it Friday again ? I guess I'm having wine too 

x


----------



## TommyGun9

can't see any mayo on that plate :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Cypionate said:


> Don't tell @AestheticManlet :lol:


 Will clean feet with tongue. All good. Serious.

We are talking light soiling and sweat, if it's caked on need a wash. :lol:


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Gym was a mess today , more crowded than usual and technicians fixing sth so I couldn't do everything I wanted but I managed

lat pulldowns wide grip

t bar rows ( went up to 70kg , don't remember if I 've done this before )

dumbbell rows 25 kg feel ok now but I didn't try anything heavier

pullovers

standing cable pullover ?

Hammer curls

back extensions 3x15

cable crunches 3x30

have a great week everyone!

x


----------



## Eddias

70kg tbar row, WOW that is impressive.

Might be worth you logging your lifts especially the main ones, so you can see progression.

Started doing that back end of last year as my memory was failing me on what i did the session before.

Noticed a difference for sure


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> 70kg tbar row, WOW that is impressive.
> 
> Might be worth you logging your lifts especially the main ones, so you can see progression.
> 
> Started doing that back end of last year as my memory was failing me on what i did the session before.
> 
> Noticed a difference for sure


 It is ? Thank you !

I love this exercise, maybe thats why I 'm progressing more with it .

yes , I should start noting down .

Most times I go by what I feel like lifting

will download one of those apps

x


----------



## anna1

Just took a pic to see if there's progress and I think my back looks a little bigger and "fuller"

why cant the same happen to my legs daaaaamn iiiiiit


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Just took a pic to see if there's progress and I think my back looks a little bigger and "fuller"
> 
> why cant the same happen to my legs daaaaamn iiiiiit
> 
> View attachment 151171


 it does look a little thicker, ( without sounding like a perv) hard to fully tell with that style of top on as its holding your lats in. Traps are impressive they have really come on


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> it does look a little thicker, ( without sounding like a perv) hard to fully tell with that style of top on as its holding your lats in. Traps are impressive they have really come on


 Will take better pics

Traps is the one thing I dont want to let grow anymore but I can't avoid it I guess


----------



## c4nsy

anna1 said:


> Just took a pic to see if there's progress and I think my back looks a little bigger and "fuller"
> 
> why cant the same happen to my legs daaaaamn iiiiiit
> 
> View attachment 151171


 Impressive anna


----------



## ScottyS

What part of Athens are you in Anna? My Mrs will be visiting and she didn't do her research and has ended up staying I n a sh*t area apparently. Omonoia square or something.


----------



## anna1

ScottyS said:


> What part of Athens are you in Anna? My Mrs will be visiting and she didn't do her research and has ended up staying I n a sh*t area apparently. Omonoia square or something.


 Hi there .

Oh damn , Omonoia is an awful place

hardly any greeks around !

Cant she change ? Look into anywhere around Syntagma square or the Hilton area ?

She will be close to the sites and shopping streets and much safer


----------



## ScottyS

anna1 said:


> Hi there .
> 
> Oh damn , Omonoia is an awful place
> 
> hardly any greeks around !
> 
> Cant she change ? Look into anywhere around Syntagma square or the Hilton area ?
> 
> She will be close to the sites and shopping streets and much safer


 She booked non refundable. Is it that bad? I assume it would be safe during the day.


----------



## anna1

ScottyS said:


> She booked non refundable. Is it that bad? I assume it would be safe during the day.


 There are many nice hotels in the area and plenty of tourists but I think she'll be shocked 

I never walk around there

let me know when she's coming and I'd be happy to take her to lunch or show her around a bit is she wants


----------



## ScottyS

anna1 said:


> There are many nice hotels in the area and plenty of tourists but I think she'll be shocked
> 
> I never walk around there
> 
> let me know when she's coming and I'd be happy to take her to lunch or show her around a bit is she wants


 You're very kind. I'll mention it to her.

Will also make sure she's back in that hotel before dark now


----------



## anna1

ScottyS said:


> You're very kind. I'll mention it to her.
> 
> Will also make sure she's back in that hotel before dark now


 Whatever don't hesitate to ask I'm 20 mins away from there


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Not a very good workout today , havent slept more than an hour and I felt exausted

nevertheless

squats 5x5

romanians ( kept them very light at 50 kg ) 3x13

sumos 5x5 @70 kg

leg extensions 3x12 single leg

abductions 3 x20

back extensions 3x20

cable crunches 3x30

question : should I be keeping my hips lower to start the sumos ?

I have really tried but it doesnt feel natural.

Have a great day everyone !

x


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Not a very good workout today , havent slept more than an hour and I felt exausted
> 
> nevertheless
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> romanians ( kept them very light at 50 kg ) 3x13
> 
> sumos 5x5 @70 kg
> 
> leg extensions 3x12 single leg
> 
> abductions 3 x20
> 
> back extensions 3x20
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> question : should I be keeping my hips lower to start the sumos ?
> 
> I have really tried but it doesnt feel natural.
> 
> Have a great day everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 151237
> 
> 
> View attachment 151239


 No sleep = No gym for me anyway. I dont think there is any point apart from routine in training when deprived from recovery..

Hope you can have a siesta


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> No sleep = No gym for me anyway. I dont think there is any point apart from routine in training when deprived from recovery..
> 
> Hope you can have a siesta


 God I cant even think straight haha

I'm gonna have my pork chop and then I'll drop dead ( the perks of working from home  )


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> God I cant even think straight haha
> 
> I'm gonna have my pork chop and then I'll drop dead ( the perks of working from home  )


 Pork chop an innuendo?..


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Pork chop an innuendo?..


 No , just plain pork chops haha

x


----------



## bigchickenlover

anna1 said:


> No , just plain pork chops haha
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 151243


 Mmmm looks delicious.. Presentation is all there too..

Soft cheese?


----------



## anna1

bigchickenlover said:


> Mmmm looks delicious.. Presentation is all there too..
> 
> Soft cheese?


 Yes , Philadelphia. For fats I dont need


----------



## comfla

See you and those bloody socks, I know what you're getting for christmas.


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> I was just having onions rings thinking about you daddy
> 
> that's just mayo perv :lol:
> 
> View attachment 151015


 I bet your breath would smell lovely in bed after that :whistling:


----------



## UK2USA

anna1 said:


> Good morning people!
> 
> Chest shoulders and triceps today
> 
> 3 warm up sets of front and back presses with just the bar
> 
> 4x 8 incline bench press
> 
> 4 sets of lateral raises , bent over raises and presses , 10 reps of each so 30 reps per set
> 
> 3 sets military presses
> 
> face pulls
> 
> supersetted press downs with push ups
> 
> 3 sets of tricep pushdowns and 2 extra sets single hand supinated grip
> 
> back extensions with 10 kg
> 
> conclusion
> 
> 1.as far as I'm concerned I much prefer high rep low weights for shoulders. Great burning sensation and pump
> 
> and they look great at the end of the workout haha ( bad pic included)
> 
> 2. Gotta lose those rolls
> 
> 3 I 'm not doing planks again will do push-ups. Much more effective when you have good form plus standing still drives me crazy
> 
> have a great one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150937
> 
> 
> View attachment 150939
> 
> 
> View attachment 150941


 Some nice separation in those delta now Anna, great work 

I'll let the others talk about the naughty bits and remain dignified


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Not a very good workout today , havent slept more than an hour and I felt exausted
> 
> nevertheless
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> romanians ( kept them very light at 50 kg ) 3x13
> 
> sumos 5x5 @70 kg
> 
> leg extensions 3x12 single leg
> 
> abductions 3 x20
> 
> back extensions 3x20
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> question : should I be keeping my hips lower to start the sumos ?
> 
> I have really tried but it doesnt feel natural.
> 
> Have a great day everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 151237
> 
> 
> View attachment 151239


 The hips should generally stay low on the sumo and not shoot up, Is there any chance you can put a video up @anna1


----------



## Jordan08

Jakemaguire said:


> The hips should generally stay low on the sumo and not shoot up, Is there any chance you can put a @anna1


 Why there is so much fuss on hip height when doing different kind of dead lifts?. If someone has long limbs , how do you expect them to keep hips low?


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> See you and those bloody socks, I know what you're getting for christmas.


 Haha . Where have you been ?

x


----------



## anna1

UK2USA said:


> Some nice separation in those delta now Anna, great work
> 
> I'll let the others talk about the naughty bits and remain dignified


 Thank you honey .

You're an inspiration and I mean it

your girls are gorgeous

x


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> The hips should generally stay low on the sumo and not shoot up, Is there any chance you can put a video up @anna1


 I 'll try to but I'm afraid you'll all say I 'm doing it all wrong and I 'll have to start all over again


----------



## anna1

Jordan08 said:


> Why there is so much fuss on hip height when doing different kind of dead lifts?. If someone has long limbs , how do you expect them to keep hips low?


 I try to start low but it really doesnt feel comfortable at all

I dont feel pressure in my lower back either the way I 'm doing it

x


----------



## Jordan08

anna1 said:


> I try to start low but it really doesnt feel comfortable at all
> 
> I dont feel pressure in my lower back either the way I 'm doing it
> 
> x


 Do what you feel right for you right, stay around basics though.

I was trolled here for a stance that bar should not be necessarily placed closed to shin while doing the conventional deadlifts. After that, had a chat with a highly reputed strength coach. His first word before commenting was "Bullshit".

Crux was don't try to fit your body in someone's else box.


----------



## anna1

Chest shoulders and triceps today

lateral raises ,presses and reverse flies supersetted, 30 reps per set 4 sets

military presses 4x10

since I really like lateral raises I played around a bit with that and did 4 sets single arm , 8 reps with 10kgs and 10 more with 6 kg

boy that burned

those fotos are not good but under the right light I look like a freakin' beast plus you cant see my rolls :lol:

3x30 pushups

pressdowns and pushdowns with a v grip 3x10

back extensions, cable crunches and its a wrap ladies and gentlemen!

x


----------



## anna1

nWo said:


> I bet your breath would smell lovely in bed after that :whistling:


 Sexy huh ? :lol:

health tip :

I like to brush my teeth and tongue with a paste I make with coconut oil and baking soda . You can add a bit of your regular toothpaste as well

both ingredients have antibacterial qualities, they gradually whiten your teeth plus you get a great glossy smile 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

Jordan08 said:


> Do what you feel right for you right, stay around basics though.
> 
> I was trolled here for a stance that bar should not be necessarily placed closed to shin while doing the conventional deadlifts. After that, had a chat with a highly reputed strength coach. His first word before commenting was "Bullshit".
> 
> *Crux was don't try to fit your body in someone's else box.*


 lol

box


----------



## UK2USA

anna1 said:


> Thank you honey .
> 
> You're an inspiration and I mean it
> 
> your girls are gorgeous
> 
> x


 You inspire more than your share on here too


----------



## comfla

anna1 said:


> Haha . Where have you been ?
> 
> x


 Started my own business, been crazy busy! Actually not been in the gym for 5 days... my gains are gone


----------



## Matt6210

I've just had a week off ill and lost 2kg!!


----------



## Jakemaguire

Jordan08 said:


> Why there is so much fuss on hip height when doing different kind of dead lifts?. If someone has long limbs , how do you expect them to keep hips low?


 The hips shouldn't shoot up on any deadlift I don't mean they have to be set very low. And the reason why they shouldn't shoot up is because it puts a ton more stress on the lumbar spine and makes locking out harder


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> Sexy huh ? :lol:
> 
> health tip :
> 
> I like to brush my teeth and tongue with a paste I make with coconut oil and baking soda . You can add a bit of your regular toothpaste as well
> 
> both ingredients have antibacterial qualities, they gradually whiten your teeth plus you get a great glossy smile
> 
> x


 Might have to try that. My oral hygiene is very good I feel, but all my life I've had beige teeth :lol:


----------



## anna1

nWo said:


> Might have to try that. My oral hygiene is very good I feel, but all my life I've had beige teeth :lol:


 Try it , it works

otherwise get a really deep tan and they'll look pearly white :lol:


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> Started my own business, been crazy busy! Actually not been in the gym for 5 days... my gains are gone


 Best of luck with this honey!

Running your own business can be so stressful

hang in there

you wont be selling socks by any chance , will you ?


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

March is here ! Spring is around the corner !

Feels like spring here weekend will be around 20 C :thumb

back this morning

didnt have a lot of time so

lat pulldowns wide grip

yates rows ( tried 60 kg , it was ok )

dumbell rows

seal rows felt really nice @Jakemaguire , even with light weights . I will incorporate those in every other workout

Standing pullovers , tried the wider grip and I prefer this one I think

hammer curls

back extensions and cable crunches

have a great day !

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> March is here ! Spring is around the corner !
> 
> Feels like spring here weekend will be around 20 C :thumb
> 
> back this morning
> 
> didnt have a lot of time so
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip
> 
> yates rows ( tried 60 kg , it was ok )
> 
> dumbell rows
> 
> seal rows felt really nice @Jakemaguire , even with light weights . I will incorporate those in every other workout
> 
> Standing pullovers , tried the wider grip and I prefer this one I think
> 
> hammer curls
> 
> back extensions and cable crunches
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 151359
> 
> 
> View attachment 151361


 Awesome, looking good Anna


----------



## tyrowne

This is a great blog been following all the way through. Keep up the good work looking great ??


----------



## anna1

tyrowne said:


> This is a great blog been following all the way through. Keep up the good work looking great ??


 Thank you !

I like to think this log might be of a bit of help to someone else as other people's journals have been a great source of information to me

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Legs for me today

squats 5x5

romanians kept them light and did 5x 10

hipthrusts 4x8

abductions 4x20

leg extensions 4x10

back extensions , cable crunches

Question:

I used to hate the mix grip but now I'm much more comfortable with it as I can do more reps

is it a problem if I use it every time ?

Have a good one everyone !


----------



## comfla

anna1 said:


> Best of luck with this honey!
> 
> Running your own business can be so stressful
> 
> hang in there
> 
> you wont be selling socks by any chance , will you ?


 Thanks 

Haha, I might have to!


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 its Friday and the weather is dampening the spirits

how about a pic 86% naked?


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> Thanks
> 
> Haha, I might have to!


 I'll be your best customer !


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 its Friday and the weather is dampening the spirits
> 
> how about a pic 86% naked?


 Well I did promise @bornagod pics

and though I didn't find my bikini , I do have the same swimming suit as that girl Ashley .

I have to admit that no matter what angle , she's much henchererer than me 

x

PS hope this perks you up a bit










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Well I did promise @bornagod pics
> 
> and though I didn't find my bikini , I do have the same swimming suit as that girl Ashley .
> 
> I have to admit that no matter what angle , she's much henchererer than me
> 
> x
> 
> PS hope this perks you up a bit
> 
> View attachment 151437
> 
> 
> View attachment 151439


 True to your word, i like that :thumb

Aaannnnnndddd i think you beat ashley graham hands down......damn that ass


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Well I did promise @bornagod pics
> 
> and though I didn't find my bikini , I do have the same swimming suit as that girl Ashley .
> 
> I have to admit that no matter what angle , she's much henchererer than me
> 
> x
> 
> PS hope this perks you up a bit
> 
> View attachment 151437
> 
> 
> View attachment 151439


 costume pulled into the ass, bang on trend ha


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> costume pulled into the ass, bang on trend ha


 Following your example sweetie !

Couldnt resist 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Following your example sweetie !
> 
> Couldnt resist
> 
> x


 ha the suit would be ripped off and stuffed in your mouth for your cheek


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> ha the suit would be ripped off and stuffed in your mouth for your cheek


 In June you'll be in my territory papi . I'll remember that :cool2:

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> In June you'll be in my territory papi . I'll remember that :cool2:
> 
> x


 I shouldn't have spoiled the surprise then


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Legs for me today
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> romanians kept them light and did 5x 10
> 
> hipthrusts 4x8
> 
> abductions 4x20
> 
> leg extensions 4x10
> 
> back extensions , cable crunches
> 
> Question:
> 
> I used to hate the mix grip but now I'm much more comfortable with it as I can do more reps
> 
> *is it a problem if I use it every time ? *
> 
> Have a good one everyone !
> 
> View attachment 151433
> 
> 
> View attachment 151435


 I would suggest rotating the mixed grip each set to maintain balance


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I would suggest rotating the mixed grip each set to maintain balance


 Thank you , I try to remember that as right hand is stronger and I tend to use that more with the undergrip

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

Saturday pic update

On all fours? X


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Saturday pic update
> 
> On all fours? X


 Post a pic and I'll do it next friday

x


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> Post a pic and I'll do it next friday
> 
> x


 Why, what's happening next Friday?


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Why, what's happening next Friday?


 Friday is progress pic day 

x


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Leg day

squats 5x5

really disappointed with my squats

today I added a bit more weight but still what I can lift after all this time is not much . Only a couple of kilos over body weight . I feel 5x5 is working though , so I'll persist.

Romanians 2x 8 @ 60 kg

and 3x5 @ 80 kg

bulgarian splits feel really nice but I look like a retard doing them , cant balance myself haha

leg extensions 4x10 , abductions 4x20

back hyperextensions 3x20

cable crunches 3x30

have a great week !

x


----------



## 19072

I found when doing Bulgarian split squats I use a fixed barbell placed at the opposite side of the weight being held. Place your hand on top of the barbell for support. Alternatively you can use a large pole


----------



## anna1

herc said:


> I found when doing Bulgarian split squats I use a fixed barbell placed at the opposite side of the weight being held. Place your hand on top of the barbell for support. Alternatively you can use a large pole


 Thank you , I have only recently added those to my routine and I really like them . Will take it more seriously and try to correct posture.

Its a great exercise

x


----------



## 19072

anna1 said:


> Thank you , I have only recently added those to my routine and I really like them . Will take it more seriously and try to correct posture.
> 
> Its a great exercise
> 
> x


 Those and lunges are a great staple to a leg session


----------



## anna1

herc said:


> Those and lunges are a great staple to a leg session


 God I hate lunges . They're evil haha


----------



## 19072

anna1 said:


> God I hate lunges . They're evil haha


 Glutes thighs and knees will thank you for them. Just keep them light and work on the stretch and tut


----------



## Heavyassweights

herc said:


> I found when doing Bulgarian split squats I use a fixed barbell placed at the opposite side of the weight being held. Place your hand on top of the barbell for support. Alternatively you can use a large pole


 @anna1 you can use my large pole


----------



## 19072

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 you can use my large pole


 It needs to be at least hip height @Heavyassweights Not ankle height....


----------



## Heavyassweights

herc said:


> It needs to be at least hip height @Heavyassweights Not ankle height....


 Shhhh


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Back day :

lat pulldowns wide grip

t bar ( went a little higher 75 kg )

dumbbel rows

seal rows

standing pullovers wide grip

everything 4x8

Hammer curls 2 x10

back extensions 3x20

cable curls 3x30

i liked the workout today , I felt really good

i think my back has grown nicely , maybe its time for a mini cut

have a lovely day everyone!

x


----------



## Gary29

I'm feeling the kicks


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> I'm feeling the kicks


 Hope that 's a good thing ?


----------



## Gary29

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kicks


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kicks


 Great ! I feared for the worst when I clicked that link :lol:


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Back day :
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip
> 
> t bar ( went a little higher 75 kg )
> 
> dumbbel rows
> 
> seal rows
> 
> standing pullovers wide grip
> 
> everything 4x8
> 
> Hammer curls 2 x10
> 
> back extensions 3x20
> 
> cable curls 3x30
> 
> i liked the workout today , I felt really good
> 
> i think my back has grown nicely , maybe its time for a mini cut
> 
> have a lovely day everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 151649
> 
> 
> View attachment 151651


 Back looks wide and can see the shoulders nicely. You big freak, haha.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Back looks wide and can see the shoulders nicely. You big freak, haha.


 Thank you haha

how are you ? Still travelling ?


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Thank you haha
> 
> how are you ? Still travelling ?


 Always haha. Back home July though. Not too long aha.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Always haha. Back home July though. Not too long aha.


 Right on time for the enchanting British summer


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Right on time for the enchanting British summer


 It'll be cold as around July, it's 40-45 degrees where I'll be leaving lol. I'll be wearing a jumper in the British highs of 24 lol.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> It'll be cold as around July, it's 40-45 degrees where I'll be leaving lol. I'll be wearing a jumper in the British highs of 24 lol.


 Oh yeah i forgot that you dont really get a summer 

once I landed in Heathrow late june in my sandals and a summer dress thinking it would be hot and I had to rush to buy boots and jackets haha


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Oh yeah i forgot that you dont really get a summer
> 
> once I landed in Heathrow late june in my sandals and a summer dress thinking it would be hot and I had to rush to buy boots and jackets haha


 Haha, one day I'll leave the UK an live in LA, just need to come into some money because I wanna enjoy it not work aha. We can all dream right?


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Haha, one day I'll leave the UK an live in LA, just need to come into some money because I wanna enjoy it not work aha. We can all dream right?


 I'm dead set on moving somewhere cheap and tropical at some point

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> I'm dead set on moving somewhere cheap and tropical at some point
> 
> x


 One day I'm sure


----------



## UK2USA

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Back day :
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip
> 
> t bar ( went a little higher 75 kg )
> 
> dumbbel rows
> 
> seal rows
> 
> standing pullovers wide grip
> 
> everything 4x8
> 
> Hammer curls 2 x10
> 
> back extensions 3x20
> 
> cable curls 3x30
> 
> i liked the workout today , I felt really good
> 
> i think my back has grown nicely , maybe its time for a mini cut
> 
> have a lovely day everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 151649
> 
> 
> View attachment 151651


 I can't, for the life of me, imagine why guys hang from the pull up bar and watch you while you're working out, especially looking at pic 1 - lol

Looking fine @anna1


----------



## anna1

UK2USA said:


> I can't, for the life of me, imagine why guys hang from the pull up bar and watch you while you're working out, especially looking at pic 1 - lol
> 
> Looking fine @anna1


 Haha you should see what kind of " circuit training " that other guy was doing yesterday.

Not to check women out . He's just crazy

sometimes I feel I'm training at the zoo


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Shoulders :

3 warm up sets / presses bar only

4 sets of lateral raises , presses and the reverse flies ( don't remember what its called ) 10 reps of each , 30 reps per set in total

single arm lateral raises , 6 reps with 10 kg and 10 with 6 kg / 3 sets

overhead presses : 4x8

tricep pushdowns

pressdowns

single arm ( supinated grip ? )

back hyperextensions

cable cruches

have a great day !

x


----------



## Mayzini

looking good hun, delts traps etc all shaping nicely.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking good hun, delts traps etc all shaping nicely.


 Thank you !

I have come to really enjoy upper body workouts

I think I should start dieting though , out of curiosity.

Havent done this before

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I have come to really enjoy upper body workouts
> 
> I think I should start dieting though , out of curiosity.
> 
> Havent done this before
> 
> x


 didnt want to say anything but if were coaching you, I would have suggested a cut now. you have built a solid foundation and already have a great figure but, you could take it back a little now and see what you have gained muscle wise and then see where you want to take things from there, dependent on your end goal ( I vaguely recall you thinking about competing one day or am I wrong) At the position your in now a nice easy 6 to 8 week cut not to aggressive will leave you in a good base to move forward whichever way you want to go.

you might have to think about dropping the wine out though hun !!!


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> didnt want to say anything but if were coaching you, I would have suggested a cut now. you have built a solid foundation and already have a great figure but, you could take it back a little now and see what you have gained muscle wise and then see where you want to take things from there, dependent on your end goal ( I vaguely recall you thinking about competing one day or am I wrong) At the position your in now a nice easy 6 to 8 week cut not to aggressive will leave you in a good base to move forward whichever way you want to go.
> 
> you might have to think about dropping the wine out though hun !!!
> 
> View attachment 151715


 Haha its ok , you can say anything you think is best .

Yeah , I think I could use dropping around 3 kilos maybe .

I liked the fact that I was getting stronger but its time to lean out I think

Damn , dropping the wine would be the hardest bit haha

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha its ok , you can say anything you think is best .
> 
> Yeah , I think I could use dropping around 3 kilos maybe .
> 
> I liked the fact that I was getting stronger but its time to lean out I think
> 
> Damn , dropping the wine would be the hardest bit haha
> 
> x


 no worries hun, its not like your fat or anything !!! but if your serious in the training, like us guys have to cut back once we get fluffy round the edges, pushing it too far makes getting back harder and it becomes a slog, I know I have been sooooo obese ( was very extreme by comparison by the way) when I was injured it took two years nearly to get back anywhere near where I was.

I just think you have done really well trained consistently it seems, and now run your Var cycle. so now would be a good time to progress a not to aggressive cut, to show off what the hard work has left you with. you can then pick on what areas you want to work on or get bigger or stronger or both or whatever.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> no worries hun, its not like your fat or anything !!! but if your serious in the training, like us guys have to cut back once we get fluffy round the edges, pushing it too far makes getting back harder and it becomes a slog, I know I have been sooooo obese ( was very extreme by comparison by the way) when I was injured it took two years nearly to get back anywhere near where I was.
> 
> I just think you have done really well trained consistently it seems, and now run your Var cycle. so now would be a good time to progress a not to aggressive cut, to show off what the hard work has left you with. you can then pick on what areas you want to work on or get bigger or stronger or both or whatever.


 Yes , I have been planning for this already .

I even looked up my tdee haha

apparently I 'm 22,14 % fat 

so I will reduce around 300-400 calories a day to start with , lowering the carbs as well .

Weather has been beautiful here as well and days are getting longer so late afternoon runs in the park are also an option now

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Yes , I have been planning for this already .
> 
> I even looked up my tdee haha
> 
> apparently I 'm 22,14 % fat
> 
> so I will reduce around 300-400 calories a day to start with , lowering the carbs as well .
> 
> Weather has been beautiful here as well and days are getting longer so late afternoon runs in the park are also an option now
> 
> x


 well good luck hun, if you ever want any help, I am sure myself and the many others are happy to look over how your getting on but you seem to have it in hand.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs today and I did everything high reps

wasnt fun haha

squats

landmine squats

hipthrusts

all 4x20

leg extensions single leg 3x20

abductions 4x30

back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 3x30

have a great day everyone!


----------



## Damo1980

Looking good


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Very quick workout today , didnt have time to do everything I wanted so ..

lat pulldowns wide grip 3x10

deadlifts 5x5

bentover rows and I gave pentley rows a try as well . Damn I liked them

dumbbell rows 3x8

pullovers 3x8

cable crunches 3x30

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

So I think its time I tried dieting a bit starting monday .

Just need to trim the waistline a bit and see if I can manage to get a glimpse of my abs :lol:

current condition in pics below

i'm pretty happy with overall progress so far and moreso with what I have learnt over this period

x










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gary29

What about the pic on all fours as @Heavyassweights respectfully requested?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> So I think its time I tried dieting a bit starting monday .
> 
> Just need to trim the waistline a bit and see if I can manage to get a glimpse of my abs :lol:
> 
> current condition in pics below
> 
> i'm pretty happy with overall progress so far and moreso with what I have learnt over this period
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 151823
> 
> 
> View attachment 151825


 looking good hun, as I said before be good to see where this past few weeks/months training have built muscle wise for you. meant to ask you whats your short term long term goal training and body wise ? thinking of competing or anything ?

ill try and steer from the perverted comments as I am without tren in my stack right now !! lols it might be introduced during this cut so could get a different comment in a few weeks time !!! ill apologise now for those !! Lols


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> What about the pic on all fours as @Heavyassweights respectfully requested?


 Well Mr " Heavy" knows what he has to do first


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking good hun, as I said before be good to see where this past few weeks/months training have built muscle wise for you. meant to ask you whats your short term long term goal training and body wise ? thinking of competing or anything ?
> 
> ill try and steer from the perverted comments as I am without tren in my stack right now !! lols it might be introduced during this cut so could get a different comment in a few weeks time !!! ill apologise now for those !! Lols


 I'd like to just start this diet and see where it takes me , experiment with food a bit .

I know certain carbs just dont work for me for starters

I am happy with how I look now but why not take it a bit further

Weren't you cutting already ?

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I'd like to just start this diet and see where it takes me , experiment with food a bit .
> 
> I know certain carbs just dont work for me for starters
> 
> I am happy with how I look now but why not take it a bit further
> 
> Weren't you cutting already ?
> 
> x


 no hu, it seems like that to me as well. I finished my cut before Christmas, had a 14 week blast planned but had the offer of a trip to Porto Banus with the guys so decided to cut the blast short at 10 weeks and move into a nice gentle cut, trying to keep as much size as I have put on and then get down to as low bodyfat wise between now and end of June so basically 14 weeks or so. Then I think I will then live but try and stay as lean as possible for the summer, cruise dose, give my system a break and then hit a proper off season come end October hit a full winter bulk and blast through to end of Jan/Feb and put another layer of muscle on. It gets harder for us 40 plus guys though. As much as I tell myself, I am big enough and dont want to be massive. I am still on target though to compete in the masters category at 45.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> no hu, it seems like that to me as well. I finished my cut before Christmas, had a 14 week blast planned but had the offer of a trip to Porto Banus with the guys so decided to cut the blast short at 10 weeks and move into a nice gentle cut, trying to keep as much size as I have put on and then get down to as low bodyfat wise between now and end of June so basically 14 weeks or so. Then I think I will then live but try and stay as lean as possible for the summer, cruise dose, give my system a break and then hit a proper off season come end October hit a full winter bulk and blast through to end of Jan/Feb and put another layer of muscle on. It gets harder for us 40 plus guys though. As much as I tell myself, I am big enough and dont want to be massive. I am still on target though to compete in the masters category at 45.


 Well good luck with your goals .

Masters categories can be a really tough ones .

I 'm not sure I could ever find it in me to set foot on a stage !


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Well good luck with your goals .
> 
> Masters categories can be a really tough ones .
> 
> I 'm not sure I could ever find it in me to set foot on a stage !


 thanks Hun

always avoided it myself but after 20 years of training and seeing my wife compete etc, my 13 year old son wants me to give it a shot and deep down I want to give it a go at least once. I dont think I have the dedication diet wise to stick at competing nor the genetics ! lols

I am not doing however to compete with anyone other than myself.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> thanks Hun
> 
> always avoided it myself but after 20 years of training and seeing my wife compete etc, my 13 year old son wants me to give it a shot and deep down I want to give it a go at least once. I dont think I have the dedication diet wise to stick at competing nor the genetics ! lols
> 
> I am not doing however to compete with anyone other than myself.


 Ha sounds like your son will be in the gym training with you before you know it !


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Ha sounds like your son will be in the gym training with you before you know it !


 he already is begging, he comes and helps and does bits and pieces. does pull ups and curls etc. If could get him to eat right he would be in a prime age to get a foundation over the next 5 or 6 years, but he is 13 and has found ganster rap, girls and wants to eat hot dogs and pizza ! not sure he has it wrong to be honest !! lols


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Started a bit of dieting yesterday

starting at 59 kg

tdee says I need 2140 calories for maintenance

fitness pal suggests I drop to 1200 cals aday to lose 0,5 kg a week

I find that a little extreme , so I 'll just start a bit conservative with 300 cals minus a day just by dropping any crap I used to consume

two meals a day since I 'm IF ing consisted of protein and green salads mainly . Will keep carbs very low and will consume those for dinner mainly since I work out first thing in the morning

so ,

legs today .

Squats 5x5

sumos 5x5 ( tried to keep my hips as low as possible but that was the most comfortable position for me .

Will try to post a video at some point

romanians 5x5

hip thrusts 3x10

bulgarian splits 3x10 ( try to stand upright , still look like an idiot haha , forgot to get sth to support myself with )

leg extensions single leg 3x10

back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 3x30

have a great day !

x


----------



## Pr1me

Triceps and upper back coming along nicely.


----------



## anna1

Pr1me said:


> Triceps and upper back coming along nicely.


 Thank you !

Hopefully legs will catch up soon ha

x


----------



## Imy79

Just caught up on your log!

I agree with @Mayzini and as you have already stated, a short cut will do you wonders!. You have made some serious progress, well done.

Make that small tweak, monitor it before making drastic changes to the diet,


----------



## anna1

Imy79 said:


> Just caught up on your log!
> 
> I agree with @Mayzini and as you have already stated, a short cut will do you wonders!. You have made some serious progress, well done.
> 
> Make that small tweak, monitor it before making drastic changes to the diet,


 Thank you !

well , its also that spring is already here so I better start working on losing some fat haha

I 'm reeeeally tempted to try a bit of t3 but I'll be patient and wait to see what I can accomplish with dieting alone

will start a t3 and anavar cycle in a month

you think those 2 could work well together?


----------



## Imy79

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> well , its also that spring is already here so I better start working on losing some fat haha
> 
> I 'm reeeeally tempted to try a bit of t3 but I'll be patient and wait to see what I can accomplish with dieting alone
> 
> will start a t3 and anavar cycle in a month
> 
> you think those 2 could work well together?


 Great synergies those two together!, great for hardening and stripping fat

As you mentioned, honestly, diet alone, be patient, then factor them in. As you will be able to 'trim' up quite well, with cardio and diet changes alone. Bring them in, when the stubborn fat needs shifting. Great approach to be patient


----------



## anna1

Imy79 said:


> Great synergies those two together!, great for hardening and stripping fat
> 
> As you mentioned, honestly, diet alone, be patient, then factor them in. As you will be able to 'trim' up quite well, with cardio and diet changes alone. Bring them in, when the stubborn fat needs shifting. Great approach to be patient


 Thank you

cant wait now !

x


----------



## Imy79

anna1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> cant wait now !
> 
> x


 Neither can I! Will be watching :whistling:


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Back biceps

lat pulldowns ( 4x10 )

tbar 4x8 and one set with 80 kg only managed 4 reps but boy it felt good

from now on I will add 1-2 heavy sets even on high rep days , they make all the difference I think

dumbbell rows 4x8

seal rows 4x8

standing cable pullovers 4x8

hammer curls 4x8

back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 3x30

and I tried to do the " stir the pot " ex but damn that was tough

have a good one everyone!

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Back biceps
> 
> lat pulldowns ( 4x10 )
> 
> tbar 4x8 and one set with 80 kg only managed 4 reps but boy it felt good
> 
> from now on I will add 1-2 heavy sets even on high rep days , they make all the difference I think
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> seal rows 4x8
> 
> standing cable pullovers 4x8
> 
> hammer curls 4x8
> 
> back hyperextensions 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> and I tried to do the " stir the pot " ex but damn that was tough
> 
> have a good one everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152075
> 
> 
> View attachment 152077


 u can definitely see the development in your lats in the last picture, and decent shoulder and arm development in the first, so I think once the mini cut is done you will pleasantly surprised as to where your at.

not being a bith, but if I was being critical, I personally think your lagging body part is your upper legs, quads and hams. whilst your legs are clearly long and slim, which most of us would think bloody hot in every day life. If u were training for a show or whatever, I think the quad/ham development could be worked on. just something I would point out its difficult to see definition etc in ur leggings obviously ( and thats not me asking for a picture of your legs by the way) just think if you have a log, these are the types of things you want members to comment on as I know I struggle to see size and or areas to work on from looking at myself. ( one of the reasons I worked with a coach up until this year)


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> u can definitely see the development in your lats in the last picture, and decent shoulder and arm development in the first, so I think once the mini cut is done you will pleasantly surprised as to where your at.
> 
> not being a bith, but if I was being critical, I personally think your lagging body part is your upper legs, quads and hams. whilst your legs are clearly long and slim, which most of us would think bloody hot in every day life. If u were training for a show or whatever, I think the quad/ham development could be worked on. just something I would point out its difficult to see definition etc in ur leggings obviously ( and thats not me asking for a picture of your legs by the way) just think if you have a log, these are the types of things you want members to comment on as I know I struggle to see size and or areas to work on from looking at myself. ( one of the reasons I worked with a coach up until this year)


 Thank you ,

yes , I know . My legs are embarrassing haha

I dont dare work my calves because they grow so fast but thighs are so difficult. I have only recently started seeing some development.

Really dont know what I'm doing wrong .

Weather is great here now and I'm going to set up a little cardio gym on my balcony .

was going for a treadmill but maybe something else might be more useful for my legs as well ?


----------



## shauny13

anna1 said:


> Thank you ,
> 
> yes , I know . My legs are embarrassing haha
> 
> I dont dare work my calves because they grow so fast but thighs are so difficult. I have only recently started seeing some development.
> 
> Really dont know what I'm doing wrong .
> 
> Weather is great here now and I'm going to set up a little cardio gym on my balcony .
> 
> was going for a treadmill but maybe something else might be more useful for my legs as well ?


 I personally found higher reps improved my quads a lot. Triple sets on leg press, with narrow, normal and wide spacings will have them on fire. x


----------



## anna1

shauny13 said:


> I personally found higher reps improved my quads a lot. Triple sets on leg press, with narrow, normal and wide spacings will have them on fire. x


 Thats why I do so many single leg extensions. I think its starting to work .

I will continue with high rep leg days to see how it goes

thank you

x


----------



## Mayzini

shauny13 said:


> I personally found higher reps improved my quads a lot. Triple sets on leg press, with narrow, normal and wide spacings will have them on fire. x


 I am lucky my legs have always been a strong part for me from playing semi pro football and rugby as a teenager. but my wife we worked on two leg sessions a week, one a low rep heavy leg press and squat session. second a high volume session of 20 plus reps, working the legs from all angles with plenty of blood flow seemed to work wonders.


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Thank you ,
> 
> yes , I know . My legs are embarrassing haha
> 
> I dont dare work my calves because they grow so fast but thighs are so difficult. I have only recently started seeing some development.
> 
> Really dont know what I'm doing wrong .
> 
> Weather is great here now and I'm going to set up a little cardio gym on my balcony .
> 
> was going for a treadmill but maybe something else might be more useful for my legs as well ?


 There are people out there who would trade there nan for easy growing calfs @anna1 you have no right to not use this gift! You thighs will grow your have nice long legs but long legs can take longer to fill out but they will as long as you progressively overload them over time. Looking good as always keep working


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Thats why I do so many single leg extensions. I think its starting to work .
> 
> I will continue with high rep leg days to see how it goes
> 
> thank you
> 
> x


 Anna post up a pic for me pal, ta x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Anna post up a pic for me pal, ta x


 What pal you wacko ?

You actually have friends ? :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> What pal you wacko ?
> 
> You actually have friends ? :lol:


 just you Brian


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> just you Brian


 That was touching

xx


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> That was touching
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 152085


 Holey moley

Smoking hot :smoke:

That is you right?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Holey moley
> 
> Smoking hot :smoke:
> 
> That is you right?


 Yes .. thanx

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Yes .. thanx
> 
> x


 What a tease you are anna :lol:


----------



## Gary29

Would bang, even if Male.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> Would bang, even if feMale.


----------



## TommyGun9

anna1 said:


> That was touching
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 152085


 Who took the photo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shauny13

anna1 said:


> That was touching
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 152085


 Nothing wrong with those legs.


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> That was touching
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 152085


 Jesus Christ that's fu**ing hot


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Jesus Christ that's fu**ing hot


 Thank you !

x

lookin' good yourself :thumb


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Jesus Christ that's fu**ing hot


 Thank you !

x

lookin' good yourself :thumb


----------



## anna1

What the hell, double post haha

chest shoulders and triceps

2 warm up sets

bench dumbbell press 3x 10

lateral raises , reverse flys , presses 10 reps each supersetted, 3 sets

overhead press sitted and you cant see it here but I did press 25 kg so yo can all stop your b"tchin ' on that othet thread , it is now clear who the winner is ha

single hand lateral raises 6 @ 10 kg and 10 @ 6 kg , 3 sets each side

face pulls 3x8

triceps : pressdowns , pushdowns 3x8

pushups 3 x 15

cable crunches 3x30

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning ! Legs

squats 5x5

romanians 5x5

hipthrusts 3x10

those step ups in the pic that were pretty tough , but felt really nice 3x8

leg extensions 4 x10

abductions 3x10

back extensions 3x15

tried to stir that pot a bit more haha

it gradually got a bit easier but I kept think I would fall flat on my face 

great core exercise though . Will incorporate 2-3 times a week

have a great one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning ! Legs
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> romanians 5x5
> 
> hipthrusts 3x10
> 
> those step ups in the pic that were pretty tough , but felt really nice 3x8
> 
> leg extensions 4 x10
> 
> abductions 3x10
> 
> back extensions 3x15
> 
> tried to stir that pot a bit more haha
> 
> it gradually got a bit easier but I kept think I would fall flat on my face
> 
> great core exercise though . Will incorporate 2-3 times a week
> 
> have a great one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152191
> 
> 
> View attachment 152193


 I want video of stir the pot but with fall on ur face included please !! Lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I want video of stir the pot but with fall on ur face included please !! Lols


 Really tried to look somewhat respectable there haha


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Back and biceps

not much time today

lat pulldowns wide grip

t bar rows

yates rows

dumbbell rows

all 3x8

also that cable row in the pic . Liked it

3x8 hammer curls

cable crunches 3x20

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Sooo . Progress pics

I've been dieting for like 5 whole days

I was so hungry last night I was dreaming about chocolate and I never have sweets in real life haha

I have dropped about 400 gr so far . Wow ! :lol:

dont really want to lose too much , I will continue for a few weeks and see how it goes

x










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Sooo . Progress pics
> 
> I've been dieting for like 5 whole days
> 
> I was so hungry last night I was dreaming about chocolate and I never have sweets in real life haha
> 
> I have dropped about 400 gr so far . Wow ! :lol:
> 
> dont really want to lose too much , I will continue for a few weeks and see how it goes
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152257
> 
> 
> View attachment 152259


 :bounce: :wub:

I find when cutting low cal jelly a god send. Could even be calorie free i cant remember, so it maybe something to possibly look at

Looking absolutely amazing too. Will be great to see when you've lost a bit of the fluff


----------



## bornagod

This is the stuff

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/283609821

Im sure you'll have something similar in greece


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> :bounce: :wub:
> 
> I find when cutting low cal jelly a god send. Could even be calorie free i cant remember, so it maybe something to possibly look at
> 
> Looking absolutely amazing too. Will be great to see when you've lost a bit of the fluff


 Will make a huge bowl for moments of crisis then haha

thank you , I just want this damn waistline to tighten up some more

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Will make a huge bowl for moments of crisis then haha
> 
> thank you , I just want this damn waistline to tighten up some more
> 
> x


 Ye im a lazy fùck so i buy the pots haha

Just remeber its only been 5 days, rome wasnt build in a day as they say. As long as your strick with cals and constant with the cardio you'll get there and will look fabulous for it im sure.

Have you got a set amount of weeks you'll be cutting for, or you just going to keep going until youre happy with what you see?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Ye im a lazy fùck so i buy the pots haha
> 
> Just remeber its only been 5 days, rome wasnt build in a day as they say. As long as your strick with cals and constant with the cardio you'll get there and will look fabulous for it im sure.
> 
> Have you got a set amount of weeks you'll be cutting for, or you just going to keep going until youre happy with what you see?


 No , I havent set anything

have never tried to diet before so I'm no sure how fast I'll respond.

Will start a small cycle again around april 10th with anavar , T3 and maybe a bit of clen though , so I will definitely continue until I have finished that as well


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> No , I havent set anything
> 
> have never tried to diet before so I'm no sure how fast I'll respond.
> 
> Will start a small cycle again around april 10th with anavar , T3 and maybe a bit of clen though , so I will definitely continue until I have finished that as well


 Probably best not to set anything in stone, cos maybe by the time you get to the set date you wouldnt be happy with results and then be a little disheartened and end up going on a massive binge and end up where you 1st started.

Whats the reason for waiting until april 10th?

Good combo there. Should see good reaults with it


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Probably best not to set anything in stone, cos maybe by the time you get to the set date you wouldnt be happy with results and then be a little disheartened and end up going on a massive binge and end up where you 1st started.
> 
> Whats the reason for waiting until april 10th?
> 
> Good combo there. Should see good reaults with it


 I had taken anavr for 4 weeks and wanted to lay off for 6 weeks before I go back on it again

but you're right screw it

I 'll start april 1st . Fool's day . Symbolic haha


----------



## 66983

I'm starting to see how to get the best of these logs, every few days you post a scantily clad photo and that seems to work.

Hope the rest of you guys are going to follow my thread when I eventually do one.

I promise every 3rd day I'll post a picture of me naked with a toilet roll on my wanger, also thought about getting my balls out and tieing various weight plates to them?

Last but not least, full ar5e cheek spread on the glass coffee table?

SPARKEY IS NOW OFFLINE DOING A PRIVATE SHOW


----------



## anna1

Sparkey said:


> I'm starting to see how to get the best of these logs, every few days you post a scantily clad photo and that seems to work.
> 
> Hope the rest of you guys are going to follow my thread when I eventually do one.
> 
> I promise every 3rd day I'll post a picture of me naked with a toilet roll on my wanger, also thought about getting my balls out and tieing various weight plates to them?
> 
> Last but not least, full ar5e cheek spread on the glass coffee table?
> 
> SPARKEY IS NOW OFFLINE DOING A PRIVATE SHOW


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> I had taken anavr for 4 weeks and wanted to lay off for 6 weeks before I go back on it again
> 
> but you're right screw it
> 
> I 'll start april 1st . Fool's day . Symbolic haha


 Ah right i see, must have missed youd done var previously. What dosage you thinking and did you do previously?

As long as we're clear im not condoning drug use here ok :lol: thats purely your choice ye?!

April fools, is that when you whip off your costume to reveal youre really a bloke aswell lol

Not srs mind


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Ah right i see, must have missed youd done var previously. What dosage you thinking and did you do previously?
> 
> As long as we're clear im not condoning drug use here ok :lol: thats purely your choice ye?!
> 
> April fools, is that when you whip off your costume to reveal youre really a bloke aswell lol
> 
> Not srs mind


 10 mg is most I have used. Absolutely no side effects on it and felt great

might try 15 but those tabs are so difficult to cut up


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> 10 mg is most I have used. Absolutely no side effects on it and felt great
> 
> might try 15 but those tabs are so difficult to cut up


 Pill cutter


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> 10 mg is most I have used. Absolutely no side effects on it and felt great
> 
> might try 15 but those tabs are so difficult to cut up


 Never tried var, maybe on the very near future list

Ye or just do 20mg, nobody likes to f**k about anyway do they

Which lab you using?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Never tried var, maybe on the very near future list
> 
> Ye or just do 20mg, nobody likes to f**k about anyway do they
> 
> Which lab you using?


 Wouldn't 20 mg be too much for me ?

Using keifei at the moment


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Wouldn't 20 mg be too much for me ?
> 
> Using keifei at the moment


 Well, im not that clued up on women and aas but, what i have read has said that women can go as high as 40mg pd but virilization is possible at that dosage, so i would have thought 20 sould be fine with no virilization.

Obviously someone with a bit more knowledge maybe able to advise better but my initial thought would be you wouldnt be growing any facial hair or seeing clit growth (cant really see why that would be a bad thing though) or deepening of your voice lol


----------



## 19072

anna1 said:


> Sooo . Progress pics
> 
> I've been dieting for like 5 whole days
> 
> I was so hungry last night I was dreaming about chocolate and I never have sweets in real life haha
> 
> I have dropped about 400 gr so far . Wow ! :lol:
> 
> dont really want to lose too much , I will continue for a few weeks and see how it goes
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152257
> 
> 
> View attachment 152259


  

min regards with the var dosage don't venture any higher than 15mg. It's the perfect dosage without touching side effects


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Wouldn't 20 mg be too much for me ?
> 
> Using keifei at the moment


 Am pretty sure 20+ is venturing in to unwanted sides. I would stick with your 10/15 dosage.


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Am pretty sure 20+ is venturing in to unwanted sides. I would stick with your 10/15 dosage.


 Yeah , I'm not competing. Just want the positives from it and 10 mg ed just gave a nice kick

x


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Legs :

5x5 squats

5x5 romanians

5 x10 stiff legged

( those are basically the same only I lower the weight up until I almost touch the floor , right ? )

kept those light and higher reps just for practice

leg extensions 4x20 each leg

leg curls 3x10 ( haven't done those in a while )

back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 3x30

a simple workout today . Have been trying to keep the volume at same level but I was feeling very weak

I have gone from 22.14 to 21,40 % fat in a week but I think it's taking its toll in me .

Cannot leave carbs out of my last meal again

have a great week !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Legs :
> 
> 5x5 squats
> 
> 5x5 romanians
> 
> 5 x10 stiff legged
> 
> ( those are basically the same only I lower the weight up until I almost touch the floor , right ? )
> 
> kept those light and higher reps just for practice
> 
> leg extensions 4x20 each leg
> 
> leg curls 3x10 ( haven't done those in a while )
> 
> back hyperextensions 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> a simple workout today . Have been trying to keep the volume at same level but I was feeling very weak
> 
> I have gone from 22.14 to 21,40 % fat in a week but I think it's taking its toll in me .
> 
> Cannot leave carbs out of my last meal again
> 
> have a great week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152377
> 
> 
> View attachment 152379


 still a sounds workout hun, I try and keep carbs as high as possible especially around training I have tried low carb or dropping carbs from the last meal but if your training early I always find the training to be flat. I would also add dependent on where your at in the menstrual cycle, you potentially should have slightly more carbs in at certain times of the month.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> still a sounds workout hun, I try and keep carbs as high as possible especially around training I have tried low carb or dropping carbs from the last meal but if your training early I always find the training to be flat. I would also add dependent on where your at in the menstrual cycle, you potentially should have slightly more carbs in at certain times of the month.


 I 'll take around 70% of carbs for dinner tonight and if I still feel like crap tomorrow I will readjust meal times so I can eat closer to workout hours

flat is an understatement.

At a point my mind went blank and I couldn't remember my home number haha

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I 'll take around 70% of carbs for dinner tonight and if I still feel like crap tomorrow I will readjust meal times so I can eat closer to workout hours
> 
> flat is an understatement.
> 
> At a point my mind went blank and I couldn't remember my home number haha
> 
> x


 ha ha I know the feeling i dont handle low carb well.

I think for women hormonal balance can be a difficult animal to manage. not that you mentioned your period or anything but its always good to work new things my wife has been experimenting following a course we both went on a while back and she is now working as follows:

try and stay higher carb during the week of your period and the week after and keep fats low, then after try dropping carbs and increasing fats for the latter part of the cycle. Due to the hormonal changes and becoming more progesterone dominant in the latter cycle your body will natural process fat for fuel better, whereas in the first part of the cycle, you will be E2 dominant ~( you should find your actually stronger in this period) but you will burning fat easier so keeping levels in your diet lower and carbs higher will give you greater endurance but make you burn fat stores easier.


----------



## anna1

Well , that's great to know @Mayzini , thank you

what source of carbs does she prefer ?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Well , that's great to know @Mayzini , thank you
> 
> what source of carbs does she prefer ?


 she tends to work on more starchy carbs during the actual period, rice, quinoa, pasta, potato ( both white and sweet), wholemeal bread, lentils plus fruit in and around training. latter phases she tends to drop all bread, and white potato, pasta, lentils etc. she keeps in rice etc but she reduces carb intake down.


----------



## Mayzini

would add she has found she has had better energy levels all round and fat loss has been somewhat easier and faster than she has experienced before. nothing miraculous but her mood has been better. ( so she says !! Lols)


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back +biceps

lat pulldown

yates rows

dumbbell rows

( tried my luck with 27 kg dumbbells today and I managed it )

I cheated real bad but I dont care :cool2:

pullovers

single hand pull downs

all 3x 8

hammer curls 2x12

cable crunches 3x30

back hyperextensions 2x15

reverse hyperextensions . I had to improvise here as there is no such machine

have to say I love this exercise and I dont know why I hadn't tried this before

started with weighted reps but I couldn't hold on to the dumbbell right and I thought it would land on my head . So , 2x8 like that an 2x15 no weights

had most of my carbs for dinner last night and difference was immense this morning.

Screw dieting, I hate it

I'll keep at it but I had to say it 

have a good one !

x


----------



## Omen669

Great log. Good luck with your goals.


----------



## anna1

Omen669 said:


> Great log. Good luck with your goals.


 Thank you ! Glad you enjoy it !

x


----------



## Omen669

anna1 said:


> Thank you ! Glad you enjoy it !
> 
> x


 No worries, I haven't been in here for a long time and was the first topic I saw.

It's good to see serious female lifters still about.


----------



## anna1

Omen669 said:


> No worries, I haven't been in here for a long time and was the first topic I saw.
> 
> It's good to see serious female lifters still about.


 Wow ! Thank you for calling me serious !! :thumb

haha . Hope you stick around this time !


----------



## Omen669

anna1 said:


> Wow ! Thank you for calling me serious !! :thumb
> 
> haha . Hope you stick around this time !


 Maybe ha ha it's changed a lot over the years.


----------



## anna1

Omen669 said:


> Maybe ha ha it's changed a lot over the years.


 No , it just flatlined for a few days but I'm guessing it will be back to its prior form soon

yeah , I think not as many insults and death threats as back in the good old days :lol:


----------



## Omen669

anna1 said:


> No , it just flatlined for a few days but I'm guessing it will be back to its prior form soon
> 
> yeah , I think not as many insults and death threats as back in the good old days :lol:


 Who doesn't like a good death threat!


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back +biceps
> 
> lat pulldown
> 
> yates rows
> 
> dumbbell rows
> 
> ( tried my luck with 27 kg dumbbells today and I managed it )
> 
> I cheated real bad but I dont care :cool2:
> 
> pullovers
> 
> single hand pull downs
> 
> all 3x 8
> 
> hammer curls 2x12
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> back hyperextensions 2x15
> 
> reverse hyperextensions . I had to improvise here as there is no such machine
> 
> have to say I love this exercise and I dont know why I hadn't tried this before
> 
> started with weighted reps but I couldn't hold on to the dumbbell right and I thought it would land on my head . So , 2x8 like that an 2x15 no weights
> 
> had most of my carbs for dinner last night and difference was immense this morning.
> 
> Screw dieting, I hate it
> 
> I'll keep at it but I had to say it
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152455
> 
> 
> View attachment 152457


 good work as always hun


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> good work as always hun


 Thank you !

Wow , this nutrition thing , people keep talking about it how nutrition and sleep is so crucial to growth and recovery and I have said it myself but I only could grasp the meaning those few past days

today I will experiment with higher fats as you suggested, see what happens

guess I 'll have to start paying you now for all the advice huh ? :whistling:

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Wow , this nutrition thing , people keep talking about it how nutrition and sleep is so crucial to growth and recovery and I have said it myself but I only could grasp the meaning those few past days
> 
> today I will experiment with higher fats as you suggested, see what happens
> 
> guess I 'll have to start paying you now for all the advice huh ? :whistling:
> 
> x


 ha ha, if only I could charge for it, payment in kind hun !! lols. I did train as a pt 20 years ago but it was never my thing so I carried on and became a lawyer ! lols

I am happy to pass on anything I have picked up over the years, as I say I am not preaching to anyone or saying I am some sort of expert but my wife and I have been training for along time, and she competed as you know for a few years. I have studied Nutrition over that time, and I still like to learn. That's why I love the posts from members with superior experience and knowledge its brilliant, as a lot can be taken from the text but ultimately what works in practice can often be a surprise.

As to nutrition, you have to find what works best for you and your lifestyle as much as what is best for you and your hormone and health. I lost weight really well low carb but it killed me energy wise and I ended up not being able to train properly. I now stick to higher carb, low fat. year round and keep carbs higher on training days. works well for me and enables me to stay consistent and that's the key. I like IIFYM style as this allows me to enjoy life without living out of tupperware constantly, whereas I was always dead against the principals of it until I tried it.

if your like me and you hate dieting then you need to do something that allows your to control the caloric intake whilst not getting dragged down to it feeling restrictive and a diet as such.

so any time hun happy to give me opinion, not always saying its the right one.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I can see some excellent progress happening within your log Anna1, keep up the good work... Lost of effort going in and your looking good


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> I can see some excellent progress happening within your log Anna1, keep up the good work... Lost of effort going in and your looking good


 Thank you honey !

Looking good your self .

Hope you're feeling better

about time you put a log up! 

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> Thank you honey !
> 
> Looking good your self .
> 
> Hope you're feeling better
> 
> about time you put a log up!
> 
> x


 Your welcome, credit where credit is due, your going great guns.

Fanx :blush:

Yeah 3rd time back into the gym since... The weight I'm working with is starting to get back to a normal range i have been working in. I'll be posting more footage as I progress. You should open a youtube account and post up some more footage, this could help others starting out and maybe give out or receive advice! 

Needed to silence a few doubters lol... I find it a bit odd taking videos of myself... LOL I'm from a different era to the instafamous times of today :lol:


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> Your welcome, credit where credit is due, your going great guns.
> 
> Fanx :blush:
> 
> Yeah 3rd time back into the gym since... The weight I'm working with is starting to get back to a normal range i have been working in. I'll be posting more footage as I progress. You should open a youtube account and post up some more footage, this could help others starting out and maybe give out or receive advice!
> 
> Needed to silence a few doubters lol... I find it a bit odd taking videos of myself... LOL I'm from a different era to the instafamous times of today :lol:


 Haters gonna hate 

haha I know what you mean , I never used to take pics of myself before this

I have to admit though that watching myself on video has really helped me improve form

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> haha I know what you mean , I never used to take pics of myself before this
> 
> *I have to admit though that watching myself on video has really helped me improve form*
> 
> x


 I agree 100%. I only ever used the mirror (pre smartphone days) to check form, with today's technology/video you can see yourself from all sorts of different angles. When you play it back It's like you're watching someone else :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning !

chest ( sort of )

shoulders + triceps

incline bench presses 3x8

dumbbell presses , lateral raises and reverse flies x8 each , 3 sets

shoulder presses 3x8

single hand rateral raises [email protected] kg followed by [email protected] . 3 sets

tricep pressdowns

tricep pushdowns v grip

single arm supinated

all 3 x 8

reverse back hyperextensions

back hyperextensions

cable crunches

all 2x15

went higher fat yesterday, kept carbs really low , didnt feel as bad today but yeah without higher carbs around dinner workout is affected and I feel and look flat and tired

have a great one !

x


----------



## Omen669

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> chest ( sort of )
> 
> shoulders + triceps
> 
> incline bench presses 3x8
> 
> dumbbell presses , lateral raises and reverse flies x8 each , 3 sets
> 
> shoulder presses 3x8
> 
> single hand rateral raises [email protected] kg followed by [email protected] . 3 sets
> 
> tricep pressdowns
> 
> tricep pushdowns v grip
> 
> single arm supinated
> 
> all 3 x 8
> 
> reverse back hyperextensions
> 
> back hyperextensions
> 
> cable crunches
> 
> all 2x15
> 
> went higher fat yesterday, kept carbs really low , didnt feel as bad today but yeah without higher carbs around dinner workout is affected and I feel and look flat and tired
> 
> have a great one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> View attachment 152501


 What do you bench bro?


----------



## anna1

Omen669 said:


> What do you bench bro?


 I only did 30 kg to warm up my shoulders . I never really focus on chest .

Have no idea what I can bench . But thats heavy too !


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> chest ( sort of )
> 
> shoulders + triceps
> 
> incline bench presses 3x8
> 
> dumbbell presses , lateral raises and reverse flies x8 each , 3 sets
> 
> shoulder presses 3x8
> 
> single hand rateral raises [email protected] kg followed by [email protected] . 3 sets
> 
> tricep pressdowns
> 
> tricep pushdowns v grip
> 
> single arm supinated
> 
> all 3 x 8
> 
> reverse back hyperextensions
> 
> back hyperextensions
> 
> cable crunches
> 
> all 2x15
> 
> went higher fat yesterday, kept carbs really low , didnt feel as bad today but yeah without higher carbs around dinner workout is affected and I feel and look flat and tired
> 
> have a great one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152499
> 
> 
> View attachment 152501


 Nice one Anna1, starting to see a bit of separation in the shoulders?

What's the reasoning behind dropping carbs and increasing fats? As I'm sure you know sats are the second naturally readily available energy source in the body after carbs. When the body's carbs are depleted fats are burned in their place as the energy source. The body in essence feeds of itself using its stored energy resources! You will probably feel weaker drop body weight and lose a little muscle mass in this catabolic state .... unless on PEDs lol! There are other ways to shift fat if that;s your goal. Things like training fasted in the morning, increasing your activity, cardio sessions (do them on a different day to your training days) etc

What is your ultimate goal, Ideal body weight, size and bf level??? These factors will play a big part in how you train and eat. sorry if you have already posted your goal and I have missed it in the 26 pages lol


----------



## Omen669

anna1 said:


> I only did 30 kg to warm up my shoulders . I never really focus on chest .
> 
> Have no idea what I can bench . But thats heavy too !


 It's heavy for an individual. Too many ego lift to "look good in the gym" best thing I ever did was drop weight and sort out my technique.


----------



## anna1

@The-Real-Deal I'm only experimenting a bit as I have never had to diet before in my life

high fat is very satisfying but I can definitely not perform as well .

Low carbs is a killer for me or maybe I overdid it with the calorific deficit.

I am currently 21,4 fat and 58,7 kg

it would be nice if I could maybe drop to 18-19 %

x


----------



## anna1

Omen669 said:


> It's heavy for an individual. Too many ego lift to "look good in the gym" best thing I ever did was drop weight and sort out my technique.


 I dread injuries so I am usually very careful .

When I started out last year elbows and knees were always in pain .

Not making that mistake again

x

edit that : I meant 30 kg is heavy for me , not for everyone else haha


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> @The-Real-Deal I'm only experimenting a bit as I have never had to diet before in my life
> 
> high fat is very satisfying but I can definitely not perform as well .
> 
> Low carbs is a killer for me or maybe I overdid it with the calorific deficit.
> 
> I am currently 21,4 fat and 58,7 kg
> 
> it would be nice if I could maybe drop to 18-19 %
> 
> x


 My advice is forget about the % and use the mirror. People can look so different with similar bf %. Its an individual/genetic thing, everyone is different! Secondly I would only change one thing at a time when experimenting, if you change your diet and training regime at the same time you won't know what has had the best impact on your physique. 

I tend to keep my healthy balanced diet the same week in week out and change up my training to suit. I consume enough calories to sustain my current mass which 103 kg. From this foundation I just tweak my training to build muscle or drop fat... It's all about finding the balance between the two anabolic and catabolic states. Food is anabolic. Increasing activity burning more calories is catabolic! If you have a set caloric intake which sustains your mass guess what happens when you increase activity 

When I hit a plateau in my training I simply increase calories (eat more of the same stuff) set them to that level and start over again. :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88

Looking good @anna1 

Good to see you started another journal, had a flick through and you're definitely making some good progress here, keep up the good work


----------



## Omen669

anna1 said:


> I dread injuries so I am usually very careful .
> 
> When I started out last year elbows and knees were always in pain .
> 
> Not making that mistake again
> 
> x
> 
> edit that : I meant 30 kg is heavy for me , not for everyone else haha


 Ha ha you of course, it's individual. Some guys can push 200kg plus no problem.

Joint pain comes part and parcel sometimes. Managing is the hard bit.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs :

squats 5x5

romanians 5x5

hipthrusts 3x8

leg extensions single leg 3x15

leg curls 3x8

I saw @dtlv suggesting hack squats to someone and I practiced with those but I kept banging the barbell against my legs . Can only start from knee height .

What the hell ? Am I retarded ?

Dont answer that !

Back hyperextensions 2x15

cable crunches 2x30

have a great one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs :
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> romanians 5x5
> 
> hipthrusts 3x8
> 
> leg extensions single leg 3x15
> 
> leg curls 3x8
> 
> I saw @dtlv suggesting hack squats to someone and I practiced with those but I kept banging the barbell against my legs . Can only start from knee height .
> 
> What the hell ? Am I retarded ?
> 
> Dont answer that !
> 
> Back hyperextensions 2x15
> 
> cable crunches 2x30
> 
> have a great one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152581
> 
> 
> View attachment 152583


 don't worry hun I could never do them with a barbell, luckily the gym I have has a hacksquat machine that makes it so much easier.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> don't worry hun I could never do them with a barbell, luckily the gym I have has a hacksquat machine that makes it so much easier.


 Pfeeew . Thats a relief , I thought there was sth wrong with me

next time I'll try the Jefferson squats , give people at the gym something new to laugh about haha


----------



## gamingcrook

i just see thongs, must be the test  @anna1


----------



## dtlv

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs :
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> romanians 5x5
> 
> hipthrusts 3x8
> 
> leg extensions single leg 3x15
> 
> leg curls 3x8
> 
> I saw @dtlv suggesting hack squats to someone and I practiced with those but I kept banging the barbell against my legs . Can only start from knee height .
> 
> What the hell ? Am I retarded ?
> 
> Dont answer that !
> 
> Back hyperextensions 2x15
> 
> cable crunches 2x30
> 
> have a great one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152581
> 
> 
> View attachment 152583


 They are tough to learn, so don't worry if you haven't got the hang of them straight away. If the bar is hitting your legs, then the thing you need to focus on is kind of doing a quick sharp forward thrust of your hips as you raise up and just before the bar is about to slam into the back of your thighs or butt. There's a vid in this link and you can kind of see what I mean. As with any new exercise start light and build up. Don't worry if you can't get the hang of them at all though - I think the way some people are built makes it easier than for others.

https://www.muscleandstrength.com/exercises/barbell-hack-squat.html


----------



## anna1

dtlv said:


> They are tough to learn, so don't worry if you haven't got the hang of them straight away. If the bar is hitting your legs, then the thing you need to focus on is kind of doing a quick sharp forward thrust of your hips as you raise up and just before the bar is about to slam into the back of your thighs or butt. There's a vid in this link and you can kind of see what I mean. As with any new exercise start light and build up. Don't worry if you can't get the hang of them at all though - I think the way some people are built makes it easier than for others.
> 
> https://www.muscleandstrength.com/exercises/barbell-hack-squat.html


 I will try elevating the heels as the article suggests see if that helps .

Thank you !


----------



## dtlv

anna1 said:


> I will try elevating the heels as the article suggests see if that helps .
> 
> Thank you !


 It's a good exercise, underrated by many people, and worth giving a go I think - always makes me happy to see someone experimenting and trying it!


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back and arms today

didnt feel quite myself today and I was going to go light but that guy was there ( the only one who goes to my gym that actually looks like he works out haha ) and we were happening to do more or less the same things so I found inspiration

sometimes I feel like I'm not really making much progress but I compared some pics of what I used to do a few months back vs today and I felt much better about myself 

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

And today's progress pics were inspired by Sparkey's suggestions.

Dont have a glass coffee table but I do have a glass dinner table haha

not much to report , have lost about 1,5 kg so far ( 10 days )

i do look flat and skinny ( not happy with that )

stomach is a bit flatter as well though which is a good thing and my main concern

x


----------



## Gary29

:jaw:


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> And today's progress pics were inspired by Sparkey's suggestions.
> 
> Dont have a glass coffee table but I do have a glass dinner table haha
> 
> not much to report , have lost about 1,5 kg so far ( 10 days )
> 
> i do look flat and skinny ( not happy with that )
> 
> stomach is a bit flatter as well though which is a good thing and my main concern
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152683
> 
> 
> View attachment 152685


 I think the camera needs to be underneath said glass table and you sat with arse cheeks spread wide :rolleye11: :lol:


----------



## arbffgadm100

Some serious work going on here!


----------



## anna1

arbffgadm100 said:


> Some serious work going on here!


 Thank you honey

you 're looking pretty impressive


----------



## Nara

"Ah my kid(s) are asleep, let me put on some high heels and take pics to upload to a bunch of desperate horny men for attention! I need an ego boost!"


----------



## anna1

Nara said:


> "Ah my kid(s) are asleep, let me put on some high heels and take pics to upload to a bunch of desperate horny men for attention! I need an ego boost!"


 :lol:

papi I get an ego boost walking to the bakery.

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> papi I get an ego boost walking to the bakery.
> 
> x


 picture of two small rolls covering your nips or I call bullsh1it on the bakery x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> picture of two small rolls covering your nips or I call bullsh1it on the bakery x


 Dont have small rolls .

I got big pitas you freak :lol:


----------



## Mayzini

and there was me hoping for a couple of tulumba's


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> and there was me hoping for a couple of tulumba's


 Havent had those in years !

Will get me a few on Sunday!

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Dont have small rolls .
> 
> I got big pitas you freak :lol:
> 
> View attachment 152695


 would eat those pitas 10


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Havent had those in years !
> 
> Will get me a few on Sunday!
> 
> x


 sorry I couldnt resist it ! tren is kicking in !! lols thats going to make a very intersting sticky picture next week if so !! lols


----------



## arbffgadm100

anna1 said:


> Thank you honey
> 
> you 're looking pretty impressive


 Thanks, and same to you


----------



## gamingcrook

omg new material


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Dont have small rolls .
> 
> I got big pitas you freak :lol:
> 
> View attachment 152695


 Are those pitas natural?


----------



## gamingcrook

i wana see without the bread! dms


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Are those pitas natural?


 :lol:

100% organic

how are you honey?


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 100% organic
> 
> how are you honey?


 Haha. Thought so.

I'm good thanks should b a little more active for a month work slowing down  you?


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Haha. Thought so.
> 
> I'm good thanks should b a little more active for a month work slowing down  you?


 Easter is coming up here . Everyone's excited about what they 're going to do and how much lamb they will consume haha

weather will be crappy though and I was looking forward to my first swim !


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Easter is coming up here . Everyone's excited about what they 're going to do and how much lamb they will consume haha
> 
> weather will be crappy though and I was looking forward to my first swim !


 Oh lamb? Never heard that one. When I went to Rhodes they gave my daughter a red boiled egg, she's used to chocolate eggs...wasn't amused... Lol.

Ahh that's a shame, around 28-32 everyday here but gonna keep rising and rising lol sorry to rub that in...or am I..


----------



## Tomahawk

I just wanna say thanks for sharing pervy semi-naked pics @anna1

You have made a lot of people very happy.


----------



## anna1

Tomahawk said:


> I just wanna say thanks for sharing pervy semi-naked pics @anna1
> 
> You have made a lot of people very happy.


 Forum is full of semi naked men , how am I the one with pervy pics ? Haha

doing this mainly to prove a point

still there is a misconception out there that weights will make any woman look like a dude .

I get comments like that every day

well , apparently they dont

resistance training is the MOST effective way to shape one's body .

not freakin yoga and zumba ( God I hate zumba  )

x


----------



## Tomahawk

anna1 said:


> Forum is full of semi naked men , how am I the one with pervy pics ? Haha
> 
> doing this mainly to prove a point
> 
> still there is a misconception out there that weights will make any woman look like a dude .
> 
> I get comments like that every day
> 
> well , apparently they dont
> 
> resistance training is the MOST effective way to shape one's body .
> 
> not freakin yoga and zumba ( God I hate zumba  )
> 
> x


 Yes but naked woman pictures are more coveted than naked man pictures. Wish it were not so. But I don't make the rules.

What makes me laugh is the women that say "I can't lift weights or eat protein powder, I grow muscle too fast, last time I started lifting I couldn't fit in my clothes after 2 weeks." I wanted to say it's cause you ate too much and got fat but I was too polite.

Nobody in history has accidentally gained too much muscle. You are right it is a strange misconception.

Zumba is a marketing genius success story. Regardless of what it is, it made some clever asshole a ****load of money...


----------



## anna1

Tomahawk said:


> Yes but naked woman pictures are more coveted than naked man pictures. Wish it were not so. But I don't make the rules.
> 
> What makes me laugh is the women that say "I can't lift weights or eat protein powder, I grow muscle too fast, last time I started lifting I couldn't fit in my clothes after 2 weeks." I wanted to say it's cause you ate too much and got fat but I was too polite.
> 
> Nobody in history has accidentally gained too much muscle. You are right it is a strange misconception.
> 
> Zumba is a marketing genius success story. Regardless of what it is, it made some clever asshole a ****load of money...


 I've heard that too

how the hell is everyone else a genetic freak and I cant do the same is beyond me 

end of the day , for those that take it seriously, weights are beneficial for women for health purposes as well . Not just appearance

and I am sure that there are many women visiting the forum though they will not post

hopefully this helps someone out

what are you doing up anyway ?


----------



## Smitch

anna1 said:


> I've heard that too
> 
> how the hell is everyone else a genetic freak and I cant do the same is beyond me
> 
> end of the day , for those that take it seriously, weights are beneficial for women for health purposes as well . Not just appearance
> 
> and I am sure that there are many women visiting the forum though they will not post
> 
> hopefully this helps someone out
> 
> *what are you doing up anyway ?*


 It's lunchtime in Australia!


----------



## anna1

Smitch said:


> It's lunchtime in Australia!


 Bon appetit !

It must be lonely for the Aussies here . You might have to wait 24 hours for a reply :lol:


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> I've heard that too
> 
> how the hell is everyone else a genetic freak and I cant do the same is beyond me
> 
> end of the day , for those that take it seriously, weights are beneficial for women for health purposes as well . Not just appearance
> 
> and I am sure that there are many women visiting the forum though they will not post
> 
> hopefully this helps someone out
> 
> what are you doing up anyway ?


 My wife never stepped in a gym til 18 months ago, she was naturally small anyway. Wanted to tone up, took her with me, she did exactly what I did, bodybuilding style training. Only negative she saw was her boobs disappeared, which ended up resulting in getting a boob job so not all bad for her lo.now she's in gym 4-5x a week, and my friend who I met at gym his wife competes like him, so last 6 months my wife's gone with his wife. She's making all kinds of booty gains.

Definitely good for women to lift weights. She's not muscular at all for those who worry they might wake up massive. She takes protein shakes and multi vitamins only. Do it girls  if anyone reading this..


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> My wife never stepped in a gym til 18 months ago, she was naturally small anyway. Wanted to tone up, took her with me, she did exactly what I did, bodybuilding style training. Only negative she saw was her boobs disappeared, which ended up resulting in getting a boob job so not all bad for her lo.now she's in gym 4-5x a week, and my friend who I met at gym his wife competes like him, so last 6 months my wife's gone with his wife. She's making all kinds of booty gains.
> 
> Definitely good for women to lift weights. She's not muscular at all for those who worry they might wake up massive. She takes protein shakes and multi vitamins only. Do it girls  if anyone reading this..


 Its great that she has someone with similar goals to work out with

I cant find anyone.

Most there spend 80% of their time chatting and texting


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Its great that she has someone with similar goals to work out with
> 
> I cant find anyone.
> 
> Most there spend 80% of their time chatting and texting


 Haha yeah no she hates that, they're right horrible together they tell the lads straight, at gym she goes like 4 lads will sit on machie snapchatting etc all the time. So they have a go at them lol


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Haha yeah no she hates that, they're right horrible together they tell the lads straight, at gym she goes like 4 lads will sit on machie snapchatting etc all the time. So they have a go at them lol


 Ooooo ! Feelin' the protein rage !


----------



## Tomahawk

anna1 said:


> what are you doing up anyway ?


 I slept all day ;p


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

Legs

Squats 5x5

jefferson squats supersetted with stiff legged deadlifts

Jeffersons felt very very awkward at first and it took many repetitions to get them to start feeling right

changed between different stances and I think I found the most comfortable for me

they felt good but I can confirm that I looked nothing like Kai Greene does in his videos haha

bulgarian splits 10x3

leg abductions 15x3

leg extensions ( single leg ) 3 x15

leg curls 3 x10

back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 3x30

have a great week !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squats 5x5
> 
> jefferson squats supersetted with stiff legged deadlifts
> 
> Jeffersons felt very very awkward at first and it took many repetitions to get them to start feeling right
> 
> changed between different stances and I think I found the most comfortable for me
> 
> they felt good but I can confirm that I looked nothing like Kai Greene does in his videos haha
> 
> bulgarian splits 10x3
> 
> leg abductions 15x3
> 
> leg extensions ( single leg ) 3 x15
> 
> leg curls 3 x10
> 
> back hyperextensions 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> have a great week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152827
> 
> 
> View attachment 152829


 Love it

IMO , place your left foot in line with the bar and your right foot facing forward at 90 degrees. Widen your grip. you appear to almost be be parallel to the floor at the bottom of the lift yet your torso appears quite bent over so I guess your quite tall and long legged so I would suggest using blocks or lay down some fat bumper plates and rest the weight on them.

Did you enjoy them? they kill my quads!


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Love it
> 
> IMO , place your left foot in line with the bar and your right foot facing forward at 90 degrees. Widen your grip. you appear to almost be be parallel to the floor at the bottom of the lift yet your torso appears quite bent over so I guess your quite tall and long legged so I would suggest using blocks or lay down some fat bumper plates and rest the weight on them.
> 
> Did you enjoy them? they kill my quads!


 Yes ,you're right I was leaning very forward here and then I changed my stance

i was thinking exactly that , use even wider plates or place them on blocks. Either my arms are too short or my torso too long haha

Loved them and I think when I get it 100 % right they will feel much better


----------



## Gary29

Never considered wanting to be reincarnated as a 7ft steel bar before, but now I am.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> Never considered wanting to be reincarnated as a 7ft steel bar before, but now I am.


 Bet the bar was ticking his sack


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Never considered wanting to be reincarnated as a 7ft steel bar before, but now I am.


 Good one ! Haha


----------



## comfla

@anna1 random question. What makes you happy?


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> @anna1 random question. What makes you happy?


 Hey ! How are you ?

Sun , beach , good food , good company

how 'bout you ?


----------



## swole troll

anna1 said:


> Forum is full of semi naked men , how am I the one with pervy pics ? Haha
> 
> doing this mainly to prove a point
> 
> still there is a misconception out there that weights will make any woman look like a dude .
> 
> I get comments like that every day
> 
> well , apparently they dont
> 
> resistance training is the MOST effective way to shape one's body .
> 
> not freakin yoga and zumba ( God I hate zumba  )
> 
> x


----------



## anna1

swole troll said:


>


 Hahaha

yeah , pretty much :lol:


----------



## gamingcrook

i see some girls in the gym lift weights( and do upper body) and its hot as f**k. last week i was in the racks doing some deadlifts and behind me there was a chick with huge tits low cut top doing tricep ext lead down so i could see right down her bosom, I think last week was my strongest deadlifts ever


----------



## anna1

gamingcrook said:


> i see some girls in the gym lift weights( and do upper body) and its hot as f**k. last week i was in the racks doing some deadlifts and behind me there was a chick with huge tits low cut top doing tricep ext lead down so i could see right down her bosom, I think last week was my strongest deadlifts ever


 Now that's motivation

:lol:


----------



## gamingcrook

anna1 said:


> Now that's motivation
> 
> :lol:


  i just think it's hot anyway. most girls just train legs, n butt but nothing beats when they start curling I think ive turned into a fiend :S


----------



## comfla

anna1 said:


> Hey ! How are you ?
> 
> Sun , beach , good food , good company
> 
> how 'bout you ?


 Hey, bit tired but still kicking, you?

Good answer!

Sun, warmth, good quotes and finally solving a huge logic problem (that feeling as your head deflates)


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> Hey, bit tired but still kicking, you?
> 
> Good answer!
> 
> Sun, warmth, good quotes and finally solving a huge logic problem (that feeling as your head deflates)


 I hate problems !

I want to smash my phone if I dont pass a level on two dots right away haha

i was pretty stressed past few days ,everything calmer now

people seem to be more worried about their Easter vacation now


----------



## comfla

anna1 said:


> I hate problems !
> 
> I want to smash my phone if I dont pass a level on two dots right away haha
> 
> i was pretty stressed past few days ,everything calmer now
> 
> people seem to be more worried about their Easter vacation now


 Vacation? What's that?


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> Vacation? What's that?


 Everything set up yet ?


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

wide grip pulldowns

tbar rows

dumbbell rows

yates rows

cable pullovers wide grip

seal rows ( tried heavier weights with that now I'm a bit more confident with it )

all 3x8

reverse back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 3x30

have a good one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> wide grip pulldowns
> 
> tbar rows
> 
> dumbbell rows
> 
> yates rows
> 
> cable pullovers wide grip
> 
> seal rows ( tried heavier weights with that now I'm a bit more confident with it )
> 
> all 3x8
> 
> reverse back hyperextensions 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x30
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152847


 havent done seal rows in ages, gonna throw them in today's back session !! something to spice it up !!


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> havent done seal rows in ages, gonna throw them in today's back session !! something to spice it up !!


 Had never sone those before , stole them from @Jakemaguire journal

I 'll try them out with a barbell next time , really like them

tomorrow I'll try his Molotov presses for shoulders or whatever it is they're called


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Had never sone those before , stole them from @Jakemaguire journal
> 
> I 'll try them out with a barbell next time , really like them
> 
> tomorrow I'll try his Molotov presses for shoulders or whatever it is they're called


 :lol: klolov presses they're really good im only using the empty bar currently it's all about really light weight and activating the external rotators of the shoulders I will try and find you a decent article as I've seen this exercise butchered on many occasions


----------



## Jakemaguire

Dmitry klolov is a unreal strength athlete, a total bad ass.

Im struggling to find a decent article dedicated to the klokov press but will keep looking, remember very very light weight


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Dmitry klolov is a unreal strength athlete, a total bad ass.
> 
> Im struggling to find a decent article dedicated to the klokov press but will keep looking, remember very very light weight


 Had seen this one when you mentioned it , dont know what you think .

I would try them out , out of curiosity and variety but I feel traps would be heavily envolved and its the last thing I want to grow ( not that I could add anything on the bar doing those :whistling: . They look brutal )


----------



## comfla

anna1 said:


> Everything set up yet ?


 Getting there! got two days off of client work coming up so I'll be able to hammer more out... hopefully get a decent workout in too


----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> And today's progress pics were inspired by Sparkey's suggestions.
> 
> Dont have a glass coffee table but I do have a glass dinner table haha
> 
> not much to report , have lost about 1,5 kg so far ( 10 days )
> 
> i do look flat and skinny ( not happy with that )
> 
> stomach is a bit flatter as well though which is a good thing and my main concern
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 152683
> 
> 
> View attachment 152685


 I would seriously glue my dck so deep in that ass people would think we were conjoined twins


----------



## gamingcrook

omg anna your so naughty u need that ass left with handprints.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Shoulders + triceps

incline bench

lateral raises + dumbbell presses

overhead press

also tried the Klokov presses

interesting exercise , will add a bit of weight next time

reverse flies

scarecrows

all 3x8

tricep pressdowns

pushdowns

single hand supinated

all 3x10

back hyperextensions + cable crunches

have a good one !!

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Quick back and arms workout today

lat pulldowns wide grip + close grip

t bar row

dumbbell rows

standing cable pullovers wide grip

pressdowns

pushdowns

overhead french press

cable crunches

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Diet progress!

There isn't much ..

havent been THAT careful with food this past week

but I 'm taking it seriously from now on !

starting anavar and clen on Monday

x


----------



## 19072

anna1 said:


> Diet progress!
> 
> There isn't much ..
> 
> havent been THAT careful with food this past week
> 
> but I 'm taking it seriously from now on !
> 
> starting anavar and clen on Monday
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153095
> 
> 
> View attachment 153097


 What's the var and clen protocol @anna1

looking well btw


----------



## anna1

herc said:


> What's the var and clen protocol @anna1
> 
> looking well btw


 Thank you ! Likewise !

Well , nothing complicated

anavar 10 mg on workout days ( 5 days a week ) for 8 weeks this time unless I get any side effects / not likely at this dosage

clen I am not very tolerant to the stuff . Will built it up slowly .

Starting with just a sopharma tab and will built up for the following 10 days . After that I 'll be 2 days on 2 off

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Thank you ! Likewise !
> 
> Well , nothing complicated
> 
> anavar 10 mg on workout days ( 5 days a week ) for 8 weeks this time unless I get any side effects / not likely at this dosage
> 
> clen I am not very tolerant to the stuff . Will built it up slowly .
> 
> Starting with just a sopharma tab and will built up for the following 10 days . After that I 'll be 2 days on 2 off
> 
> x


 FYI you don't need to run clen on and off, continuous dose is fine.

Looking awesome too, AM approved would bed.


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> FYI you don't need to run clen on and off, continuous dose is fine.
> 
> Looking awesome too, AM approved would bed.


 You think so ? Was just thinking that I wouldn't want to build a tolerance that fast , although I wont be using it for more than a couple of months, so you're probably right

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> You think so ? Was just thinking that I wouldn't want to build a tolerance that fast , although I wont be using it for more than a couple of months, so you're probably right
> 
> x


 Cycling clen is old news. It doesn't agree with me at all despite fact I can abuse stimulants, t3 is the boyo for me though :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> Cycling clen is old news. It doesn't agree with me at all despite fact I can abuse stimulants, t3 is the boyo for me though :thumbup1:


 Will be adding T3 in a couple of weeks as well just out of curiosity.

Never tried it before


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Will be adding T3 in a couple of weeks as well just out of curiosity.
> 
> Never tried it before


 50mcg will suffice I've never needed more. I used it only for last 3 weeks of cut and it helped massively. I'll introduce it sooner this time around.


----------



## gamingcrook

nice panties


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> 50mcg will suffice I've never needed more. I used it only for last 3 weeks of cut and it helped massively. I'll introduce it sooner this time around.


 I think I'll stick to 25 this time

have no idea really , just playing safe


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Diet progress!
> 
> There isn't much ..
> 
> havent been THAT careful with food this past week
> 
> but I 'm taking it seriously from now on !
> 
> starting anavar and clen on Monday
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153095
> 
> 
> View attachment 153097


 I hope you're getting commission due to the increased traffic volume to your thread the raunchier these pics get. We've got a life-size cut out of your feet at my work, the fellas love it! Can you send a signed photo please.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> I hope you're getting commission due to the increased traffic volume to your thread the raunchier these pics get. We've got a life-size cut out of your feet at my work, the fellas love it! Can you send a signed photo please.


 :lol:


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> View attachment 153295


 Haha love it. Great form... :whistling:


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

legs

squats 5x5

romanians 5x5

bulgarian splits 3x10

hip thrusts 3x12

that one in the pic out of curiosity.

It was alright but I had to go over 20 reps to start feeling it and it was boring

single leg extensions 3x10

leg curls 3x10

back hyperextensions 3x10

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Haha love it. Great form... :whistling:


 thank you !

I wonder if it's illegal over there to be mirin' at feet and ankles

:lol:


----------



## Abc987

anna1 said:


> You think so ? Was just thinking that I wouldn't want to build a tolerance that fast , although I wont be using it for more than a couple of months, so you're probably right
> 
> x





AestheticManlet said:


> Cycling clen is old news. It doesn't agree with me at all despite fact I can abuse stimulants, t3 is the boyo for me though :thumbup1:


 Clen is a strange one. I can handle it very well tbh. My mrs and mate used same clen as me, Mrs couldn't handle 20mcg and mate was f**ked on 40 but yet I could take 160-200 with only slight hand shakes and only noticed that when trying to write.

i stil think cycling clen is better than continuous use. I've tried both and feel the effects better if cycled. I either do 4 days on mon-thurs and have weekend off or 10 days on then a week or so off


----------



## AestheticManlet

Abc987 said:


> Clen is a strange one. I can handle it very well tbh. My mrs and mate used same clen as me, Mrs couldn't handle 20mcg and mate was f**ked on 40 but yet I could take 160-200 with only slight hand shakes and only noticed that when trying to write.
> 
> i stil think cycling clen is better than continuous use. I've tried both and feel the effects better if cycled. I either do 4 days on mon-thurs and have weekend off or 10 days on then a week or so off


 I don't like the heart palpitations it gave me. Where as t3 I don't really know I'm taking it.

Trial and error same as everything B.B. related.


----------



## Abc987

AestheticManlet said:


> I don't like the heart palpitations it gave me. Where as t3 I don't really know I'm taking it.
> 
> Trial and error same as everything B.B. related.


 I've tried t3 twice now but don't think I've run long enough as both times have been before a holiday and worried that binging whilst away would make me fat. I did think about taking with me but decided to stop it and run clen instead. I'll try again when I can get a decent run in and allow metabolism to stabilise

defo agree there mate. We take advise off each other but have to work out what works for us. I wouldn't advise really on stuff I haven't experimented with myself either


----------



## anna1

Abc987 said:


> Clen is a strange one. I can handle it very well tbh. My mrs and mate used same clen as me, Mrs couldn't handle 20mcg and mate was f**ked on 40 but yet I could take 160-200 with only slight hand shakes and only noticed that when trying to write.
> 
> i stil think cycling clen is better than continuous use. I've tried both and feel the effects better if cycled. I either do 4 days on mon-thurs and have weekend off or 10 days on then a week or so off


 Actually I hate clen and I'll keep low steady dosage increasing cardio as well to maximize the benefits .

T3 I dont know how I would react to it so I wouldn't want to run it alone .

Will add it in a few weeks .


----------



## AestheticManlet

Abc987 said:


> I've tried t3 twice now but don't think I've run long enough as both times have been before a holiday and worried that binging whilst away would make me fat. I did think about taking with me but decided to stop it and run clen instead. I'll try again when I can get a decent run in and allow metabolism to stabilise
> 
> defo agree there mate. We take advise off each other but have to work out what works for us. I wouldn't advise really on stuff I haven't experimented with myself either


 I did that kind of with t3. I ran it for 3 weeks before my holiday last year and stopped roughly 5 days before I went.

I didn't notice any mad weight gains or anything and it was an all inclusive so quite savage especially on the drink.

Yeah that's true I'll give my advice if I've used it but it effects people different.

I know what I can and can't use now. I can use:

Oils - Test, tren, mast

Orals - Oxys, mtren, Epistane, T3

Rest I've tried don't agree like every other oral and deca.


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> thank you !
> 
> I wonder if it's illegal over there to be mirin' at feet and ankles
> 
> :lol:


 Shhh, don't tell anyone... It definitely will be haha.


----------



## The Last Time

Looking incredible as ever Anna. Keep up the good work!


----------



## anna1

The Last Time said:


> Looking incredible as ever Anna. Keep up the good work!


 Thank you honey .making great progress yourself.

And your daughter is a sweetheart!

x


----------



## G-man99

Abc987 said:


> Clen is a strange one. I can handle it very well tbh. My mrs and mate used same clen as me, Mrs couldn't handle 20mcg and mate was f**ked on 40 but yet I could take 160-200 with only slight hand shakes and only noticed that when trying to write.
> 
> i stil think cycling clen is better than continuous use. I've tried both and feel the effects better if cycled. I either do 4 days on mon-thurs and have weekend off or 10 days on then a week or so off


 Clen ruins me with savage cramps and a fuzzy head, hate the stuff now.

T3 I like as I can't feel anything at all from taking it. Only use 50mcg for 6 weeks at the back end of a cut


----------



## Abc987

G-man99 said:


> Clen ruins me with savage cramps and a fuzzy head, hate the stuff now.
> 
> T3 I like as I can't feel anything at all from taking it. Only use 50mcg for 6 weeks at the back end of a cut


 Will defo give t3 a decent run in the future!


----------



## S123

Fair enough with the fat burning stuff, no need for anavar to look like that though


----------



## Smitch

S123 said:


> Fair enough with the fat burning stuff, no need for anavar to look like that though


 Does anyone really need steroids though?

Obviously if you wanna step on a BB stage and be competetive you're gonna need to take them but most of us could look like we do without gear, it makes things a damn sight easier though.


----------



## S123

Smitch said:


> Does anyone really need steroids though?
> 
> Obviously if you wanna step on a BB stage and be competetive you're gonna need to take them but most of us could look like we do without gear, it makes things a damn sight easier though.


 I disagree, most naturals don't look great at all, but she just looks like most girls who go to the gym(this is not an insult) she could get the same benefits without anavar and just the fat burners, is the anavar really doing that much?


----------



## anna1

S123 said:


> I disagree, most naturals don't look great at all, but she just looks like most girls who go to the gym(this is not an insult) she could get the same benefits without anavar and just the fat burners, is the anavar really doing that much?


 I just started it out of curiosity to see where it will get me .

I don't expect it to turn me into Miss Universe either haha

x


----------



## G-man99

anna1 said:


> I just started it out of curiosity to see where it will get me .
> 
> I don't expect it to turn me into Miss Universe either haha
> 
> x


 Chance of clitoral enlargement and heightened sensation too :thumb


----------



## The Last Time

anna1 said:


> Thank you honey .making great progress yourself.
> 
> And your daughter is a sweetheart!
> 
> x


 Ah thank you. I'm getting there. Long journey yet. Hoping for abs by June. Then the hard work really starts... trying to put some muscle on without gaining much fat.

And thank you she's my world. I only see her 3-4 days a week as I'm not with her mother but we make the most of our time together 

She even supports me dieting and loves her smoked fish and rice. Haha...


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

lat pulldowns 3x10

t bar row 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

yates rows 3x8

chest supported seated rows 3x8

single arm sitted rows ( pic)

I always like to do some single hand movements just to work both sides equally if possible.

Some currls

reverse back hyperextensions

cable crunches

stirred the pot 

have a good one !

x


----------



## comfla

lovely back mass! nice and thick!

You find the single arm back exercises better?


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> lovely back mass! nice and thick!
> 
> You find the single arm back exercises better?


 Thank you !

I like back days 

i do that or something similar at the end of every workout , with light weights and higher reps , they way you guys do drop sets I pressume

yes , I really like it , i feel a nice stretch and I keep the contraction for a while . After everything else I 've done it burns me out

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

chest shoulders tris

incline barbell press

incline dumbbell press

lateral raises , reverse flies and presses supersetted

ohp

face pulls

tricep pressdowns

pushdowns

have a good one !

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> chest shoulders tris
> 
> incline barbell press
> 
> incline dumbbell press
> 
> lateral raises , reverse flies and presses supersetted
> 
> ohp
> 
> face pulls
> 
> tricep pressdowns
> 
> pushdowns
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153395
> 
> 
> View attachment 153397


 Morning missus, looking good anna :thumb

You got some good delt striations there and also are those abs i see peeking through there??


----------



## Mayzini

r u still cutting Anna ?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Morning missus, looking good anna :thumb
> 
> You got some good delt striations there and also are those abs i see peeking through there??


 Well , I wouldn't call it abs .

Its just that before I had 2 rolls and now I have one :lol:


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> r u still cutting Anna ?


 Trying! Have dropped 2 kilos but I really dont want to lose too much .

I'm 58 kg now . If I drop below 56 I think I'll disappear haha

dont know how I can lose fat without dropping too much weight . I'll take my time with it


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Trying! Have dropped 2 kilos but I really dont want to lose too much .
> 
> I'm 58 kg now . If I drop below 56 I think I'll disappear haha
> 
> dont know how I can lose fat without dropping too much weight . I'll take my time with it


 I was asking because in those pictures from today you seem to be very lean across the shoulders especially. Difficult to see the overall picture, when your tensed like that but was going to say you can definitely see the definition better. are you tracking your macros or simply just cals for dropping the weight. ?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I was asking because in those pictures from today you seem to be very lean across the shoulders especially. Difficult to see the overall picture, when your tensed like that but was going to say you can definitely see the definition better. are you tracking your macros or simply just cals for dropping the weight. ?


 Only thing I do is to make sure I take enough protein and keep carbs around or below 50 gr

calories were significantly reduced

I'm also IF ing and have at least doubled the water intake . I find it helps a lot


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Well , I wouldn't call it abs .
> 
> Its just that before I had 2 rolls and now I have one :lol:


 Well i see abs lol

2kg drop in weight is good fairplay, are you going to diet a little more before going back on anavar, or have you ready started?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Well i see abs lol
> 
> 2kg drop in weight is good fairplay, are you going to diet a little more before going back on anavar, or have you ready started?


 Started 10 mg ed of anavar and a bit of clen since Monday

planning to continue for 2 weeks this time unless I start mutating or sth 

diet will continue the same for the time being .

out Easter is this weekend but it will coincide with my cheat day so its cool

edit that : I meant 2 months lol


----------



## TommyGun9

literally tried clen on 3 separate occasions and felt like flu everytime - banging head......fever......heart pounding haha!
can't be normal


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Started 10 mg ed of anavar and a bit of clen since Monday
> 
> planning to continue for 2 weeks this time unless I start mutating or sth
> 
> diet will continue the same for the time being .
> 
> out Easter is this weekend but it will coincide with my cheat day so its cool


 Oh well enjoy this weekend then.... im guessing chocolate and wine will be order of the day?

Exciting times for next 6 weeks then, you should see some nice results with the var and clen when dieting. Ye i read a bit more on woman and aas.

Ive been reading, William llewellyn's Anabolics. A good dose for women is 10mg pd or 5mg combined with 5mg winni i meant to yield good results with little to no side effects


----------



## anna1

TommyGun9 said:


> literally tried clen on 3 separate occasions and felt like flu everytime - banging head......fever......heart pounding haha!
> can't be normal


 Worst for me is the cramps

its why I try to stay hydrated all day and I try to find time to stretch

I have magnesium at hand in case its needed

upping the dose very slowly this time . I'm in no rush

x


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Oh well enjoy this weekend then.... im guessing chocolate and wine will be order of the day?
> 
> Exciting times for next 6 weeks then, you should see some nice results with the var and clen when dieting. Ye i read a bit more on woman and aas.
> 
> Ive been reading, William llewellyn's Anabolics. A good dose for women is 10mg pd or 5mg combined with 5mg winni i meant to yield good results with little to no side effects


 Definitely wine ! Haha

not crazy about sweets

yeah , I 'm mainly curious in the outcome.

Winstrol can be very effective and faster but too many side effects in women have put me off

I would like to try gh though at a low dosage , but it would have to be long term I guess ( well over 6 months )


----------



## Damo1980

Look good Anna.


----------



## anna1

Damo1980 said:


> Look good Anna.


 Thank you , you too

looking strong in those videos

x


----------



## TommyGun9

anna1 said:


> Worst for me is the cramps
> 
> its why I try to stay hydrated all day and I try to find time to stretch
> 
> I have magnesium at hand in case its needed
> 
> upping the dose very slowly this time . I'm in no rush
> 
> x


 Started to improve when i was up around 5 litres of water a day but even still.
Yes Cramps are awful and in the most weird places.....used to Yawn and get it under my jaw haha!

Yes you are in no rush.....they do say that when you reach your 50's :thumb :thumb


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Definitely wine ! Haha
> 
> not crazy about sweets
> 
> yeah , I 'm mainly curious in the outcome.
> 
> Winstrol can be very effective and faster but too many side effects in women have put me off
> 
> I would like to try gh though at a low dosage , but it would have to be long term I guess ( well over 6 months )


 Oh im a sucker for sweets and chocolate not so much alcohol, although i do enjoy an occasional cider

Ye me too but the cost factor is something i dont like ha

There is a members wife that has tried winni at a low dose, with good results, i want to say it was @GeordieOak70's other half (sorry if im incorrect pal)


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Oh im a sucker for sweets and chocolate not so much alcohol, although i do enjoy an occasional cider
> 
> Ye me too but the cost factor is something i dont like ha
> 
> There is a members wife that has tried winni at a low dose, with good results, i want to say it was @GeordieOak70's other half (sorry if im incorrect pal)


 That would be interesting to know @GeordieOak70

What did she think of winny ?


----------



## GeordieOak70

anna1 said:


> That would be interesting to know @GeordieOak70
> 
> What did she think of winny ?


 Low dose 5mg eod is what she tried for a bit it helped her strength and also libido went up :thumb


----------



## anna1

GeordieOak70 said:


> Low dose 5mg eod is what she tried for a bit it helped her strength and also libido went up :thumb


 How long did she run it ?


----------



## GeordieOak70

anna1 said:


> How long did she run it ?


 iirc it was around 4-5 weeks.


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> Actually I hate clen and I'll keep low steady dosage increasing cardio as well to maximize the benefits .
> 
> T3 I dont know how I would react to it so I wouldn't want to run it alone .
> 
> Will add it in a few weeks .


 Wouldn't run T3 without anabolics anyways. 25mcg is just a replacement dose, 50mcg is infinitely better and also very mild for most people, you probably won't even realise you're taking it.

Have a read of this if you haven't already so you know what you're doing when you do start using it :thumbup1: https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-nwos-t3-faq/


----------



## anna1

nWo said:


> Wouldn't run T3 without anabolics anyways. 25mcg is just a replacement dose, 50mcg is infinitely better and also very mild for most people, you probably won't even realise you're taking it.
> 
> Have a read of this if you haven't already so you know what you're doing when you do start using it :thumbup1: https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-nwos-t3-faq/


 I would stay @25 but if you say so Doc I'll go up to 50

thank you !


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Quick legs today

squats, mediocre weight 4 sets up to 15 reps

romanians 4x8

hip thrusts 4x10

leg extensions 4x10

leg curls 3 x8

no time for anything else today but I have my TRX thingy hanging in my balcony, will try to do some core work later on

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning

busy day today but I had time for a bit of back and triceps

tried a different gym , nothing special but better than the junkyard I go to

felt good to be in a different place

x


----------



## anna1

Checked myself real quick, nothing too drastic but I have dropped 2 kilos so far and my legs look a tiiiiiny bit morr defined ( it think its the right word )

x


----------



## Mayzini

good work hun definitively see the definition and muscle tone built over these weeks, really good work. keep it up, I still say keep the cut going for a little while yet and then push on, but great figure hun !


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> good work hun definitively see the definition and muscle tone built over these weeks, really good work. keep it up, I still say keep the cut going for a little while yet and then push on, but great figure hun !


 Thank you !

No ! I 'm not stopping now .

I only just started seeing some improvement

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Checked myself real quick, nothing too drastic but I have dropped 2 kilos so far and my legs look a tiiiiiny bit morr defined ( it think its the right word )
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153519
> 
> 
> View attachment 153521


 Yes definitely more defined, got a good v groove going on too which is awsome


----------



## 19072

anna1 said:


> Checked myself real quick, nothing too drastic but I have dropped 2 kilos so far and my legs look a tiiiiiny bit morr defined ( it think its the right word )
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153519
> 
> 
> View attachment 153521


 :jaw:


----------



## The Last Time

I'm a married man so gotta choose my words carefully. Haha. Looking awesome Anna. Clear difference over the weeks and months!


----------



## 19072

The Last Time said:


> I'm a married man so gotta choose my words carefully. Haha. Looking awesome Anna. Clear difference over the weeks and months!


 Me too so the emoji was suffice lol


----------



## The Last Time

herc said:


> Me too so the emoji was suffice lol


 Haha. You know the score. Lol


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> View attachment 153517


 Now thats an angle....The money shot! :thumb

Great progress so far Anna, transformation to date is spot on.

.... your wardrobe must be huge!!


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Now thats an angle....The money shot! :thumb
> 
> Great progress so far Anna, transformation to date is spot on.
> 
> .... your wardrobe must be huge!!


 Thank you honey , I 'm trying

yeah , I love gym clothes . Spend quite a bit on them haha

x


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Legs

different gym and I was trying to work with the new equipment

squats 4x10

it was free weights and I stayed light

sumos 5x5 and 1x3 @90 kg

I havent lifted this before

leg press I hadnt done in years , I stayed @90 kg felt awesome though

leg extensions 3x10

leg curls 3 x10

cable crunches

have a good one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Legs
> 
> different gum and I was trying to work with the new equipment
> 
> squats 4x10
> 
> it was free weights and I stayed light
> 
> sumos 5x5 and 1x3 @90 kg
> 
> I havent lifted this before
> 
> leg press I hadnt done in years , I stayed @90 kg felt awesome though
> 
> leg extensions 3x10
> 
> leg curls 3 x10
> 
> cable crunches
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153633


 hows the new gym ? you using changed for good ?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> hows the new gym ? you using changed for good ?


 Its very commercial unfortunately

very few free weights

I 'll go check another one tomorrow see if its any better

staff was ok though , except for one " pt " who started telling me how sumos are a useless exercise etc etc haha


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Its very commercial unfortunately
> 
> very few free weights
> 
> I 'll go check another one tomorrow see if its any better
> 
> staff was ok though , except for one " pt " who started telling me how sumos are a useless exercise etc etc haha


 why the change hun ? thew old gym seemed ok from what you said ?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> why the change hun ? thew old gym seemed ok from what you said ?


 No , it lacks a lot of things .

the only plus side is its a 3 minute walk from where I live which is great !


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> No , it lacks a lot of things .
> 
> the only plus side is its a 3 minute walk from where I live which is great !


 oh well all the best with the change, I hate changing gyms but I am old and a creature of habit ! Lols


----------



## Toranator

Looking great as ever. Made some really positive changes in every aspect.

Keep at it, look forward to watching this evolve as you cut and then add back up inevitably lol.

You changed gyms? I use the same gym but when I visit my mum they have an xercise4less, always end up in the octagon doing jiu jitsu haha.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Looking great as ever. Made some really positive changes in every aspect.
> 
> Keep at it, look forward to watching this evolve as you cut and then add back up inevitably lol.
> 
> You changed gyms? I use the same gym but when I visit my mum they have an xercise4less, always end up in the octagon doing jiu jitsu haha.


 Thank you , although it was Greek Easter yesterday and I ate like a pig haha

I'm looking to increase my squats . I have been using a smith machine all this time and I 'm looking for a gym that has a cage

cant believe I haven't found one near me yet

they're all mainly commercial gyms and people are all into weight loss

today I saw noone really lifting

a couple of guys benched up to 60 kg I think , that was it

also absolutely noone was doing legs !


----------



## Jakemaguire

Looking good @anna1 and nice to see you doing Barbell squats!


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Looking good @anna1 and nice to see you doing Barbell squats!


 Ha they felt funny.

Will keep practicing with higher reps until I feel comfortable enough to load more weight


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Ha they felt funny.
> 
> Will keep practicing with higher reps until I feel comfortable enough to load more weight


 Do some low rep sets aswell, as high reps lead to fatigue and fatigue leads to bad form, just go light


----------



## comfla

anna1 said:


> staff was ok though , except for one " pt " who started telling me how sumos are a useless exercise etc etc haha


 :mellow:

I love when people try to tell an experienced trainer something like that


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Thank you , although it was Greek Easter yesterday and I ate like a pig haha
> 
> I'm looking to increase my squats . I have been using a smith machine all this time and I 'm looking for a gym that has a cage
> 
> cant believe I haven't found one near me yet
> 
> they're all mainly commercial gyms and people are all into weight loss
> 
> today I saw noone really lifting
> 
> a couple of guys benched up to 60 kg I think , that was it
> 
> also absolutely noone was doing legs !


 That sucks. If you have land build your own gym haha. Home gym then with what you need. I couldn't go commercial gym like that, I hate those sort of gyms when you go hotels and dumbells to 20kg only. I go crazy.


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> :mellow:
> 
> I love when people try to tell an experienced trainer something like that


 Who's the experienced trainer , me ?

Thank you ! :thumb


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> That sucks. If you have land build your own gym haha. Home gym then with what you need. I couldn't go commercial gym like that, I hate those sort of gyms when you go hotels and dumbells to 20kg only. I go crazy.


 Even the weights area was squeezed in the back of the gym as if they dont want it to be seen from the entrance.

as if its off putting for potential members to see that as they walk in I guess . Weird


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Even the weights area was squeezed in the back of the gym as if they dont want it to be seen from the entrance.
> 
> as if its off putting for potential members to see that as they walk in I guess . Weird


 Oh, well that sucks. Least you'll have it all to yourself I guess. Swings and roundabouts, also it's close which is very handy for you.

Do you drive? No better ones like 10 15 minute drive?


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Oh, well that sucks. Least you'll have it all to yourself I guess. Swings and roundabouts, also it's close which is very handy for you.
> 
> Do you drive? No better ones like 10 15 minute drive?


 Oh damn parking in athens is a pain .

The city is full of small motorcycles as traffic can get heavy in the mornings

yeah , I think I'll build a cage on my balcony haha


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Oh damn parking in athens is a pain .
> 
> The city is full of small motorcycles as traffic can get heavy in the mornings
> 
> yeah , I think I'll build a cage on my balcony haha


 Oh Athens, it's beautiful though. I don't remember much as I was a child when I went.

Get yourself a moped then :thumb I'd be fine I ride a motorbike.

Cage could work, great views off your balcony too I bet. Or so I can imagine in my head a picturesque view, reality probably not? Hah.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Oh Athens, it's beautiful though. I don't remember much as I was a child when I went.
> 
> Get yourself a moped then :thumb I'd be fine I ride a motorbike.
> 
> Cage could work, great views off your balcony too I bet. Or so I can imagine in my head a picturesque view, reality probably not? Hah.


 How are gyms over there ? Ever been ?


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> How are gyms over there ? Ever been ?


 Yeah I use the gym out here, we have an oxygen gym and I've been to the one in Kuwait also, didn't see any of the camel crew though haha.

There are a few decent gyms here tbh lots of equipment, even though half the guys who go are 8 stone wet. Mainly row and do cardio and lightweight.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Yeah I use the gym out here, we have an oxygen gym and I've been to the one in Kuwait also, didn't see any of the camel crew though haha.
> 
> There are a few decent gyms here tbh lots of equipment, even though half the guys who go are 8 stone wet. Mainly row and do cardio and lightweight.


 8 stone wet haha

good one . I'll use it too


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Chest shoulder triceps

Smith machine warm up presses

4x20

incline bench 3x10

lateral raises , overhead presses bent over raises supersetted 3x10

overhead press 4x8

single arm lateral raises [email protected] kg , [email protected]

facepulls 3x10

Pressdowns 3x10

pushdowns 3x10

extensions/ dont know what they're called ( pic) 3x10

cable crunches

have a good one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

looks like a strong session back at the old gym is it lo hun ? back etc looking strong there


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looks like a strong session back at the old gym is it lo hun ? back etc looking strong there


 Thank you !

I have an annual membership there so I'll keep using them but will look for another one for leg days

leg press I did yesterday and a couple of machines felt really good

cant walk properly today

:lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Back

lat pulldowns

t bar

bent over rows

dumbbell rows

seal rows

single hand sitted rows

all 4x8

curls 2x10

cable crunches 3x20

have a good one !

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns
> 
> t bar
> 
> bent over rows
> 
> dumbbell rows
> 
> seal rows
> 
> single hand sitted rows
> 
> all 4x8
> 
> curls 2x10
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153751
> 
> 
> View attachment 153753


 You may want to tie your laces, you dont want trip over and look a right twàt now do you :lol: :smoke:


----------



## bornagod

Morning by the way


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> You may want to tie your lases, you dont want trip over and look a right twàt now do you :lol: :smoke:


 I feel kinda rude walking around like that , but you're probably right haha

morning hun !


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> I feel kinda rude walking around like that , but you're probably right haha
> 
> morning hun !


 It cos you gangsta init bruv :lol:

Last thing you want too be doing is tripping over and smashing them lovely teeth up lol

Mind you, im the same, i never tie my laces, i always tuck them in before i put my foot in


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> It cos you gangsta init bruv :lol:
> 
> Last thing you want too be doing is tripping over and smashing them lovely teeth up lol
> 
> Mind you, im the same, i never tie my laces, i always tuck them in before i put my foot in


 Yeah exactly. If they fit ok i cut off the laces so I can just throw them off ha

( that doesn't stop me from tripping though  )


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Yeah exactly. If they fit ok i cut off the laces so I can just throw them off ha
> 
> ( that doesn't stop me from tripping though  )


 Lol

You still cutting?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Lol
> 
> You still cutting?


 Yeah , but by the looks of it its gonna be a reaaaally long cut . :lol:

Easter break didn't help either !

I have to readjust my calories I think if I don't lose much this week


----------



## The Last Time

Looking amazing as always Anna. Them Nike Pro leggings are the things that dreams are made of. Lol.

Do you do, or have you ever done "rack pulls" on back day?

Ive just found them and can't believe I've never done them before. Deadlifts give my lower back hell once I go above 160kg partly due to awkward form and partly due to an old injury. But these rack pulls feel amazing. My back is wrecking today but in a good "muscular" way, not a soreness or pain.


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Yeah , but by the looks of it its gonna be a reaaaally long cut . :lol:
> 
> Easter break didn't help either !
> 
> I have to readjust my calories I think if I don't lose much this week


 Oh ye, how was your easter hols? Spent eating chocolate and drinking too much wine by the sounds of it :lol:

Slow and steady always wins the race, as they say, so a slow long cut should be fine.

Had a crash, and broke a rib and my wrist yesterday so no doubt ill need to cut again once im able to train again  :boohoo:


----------



## 25434

pardon me for mentioning, but your rows? your back in the pic looks a bit rounded, which isn't a good thing. It may be the angle of the pic of course so apologies if I'm speaking out of turn.


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Oh ye, how was your easter hols? Spent eating chocolate and drinking too much wine by the sounds of it :lol:
> 
> Slow and steady always wins the race, as they say, so a slow long cut should be fine.
> 
> Had a crash, and broke a rib and my wrist yesterday so no doubt ill need to cut again once im able to train again  :boohoo:


 Oh damn ! Rib you can live with but wrist damn that's awful!

Get well soon !


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> pardon me for mentioning, but your rows? your back in the pic looks a bit rounded, which isn't a good thing. It may be the angle of the pic of course so apologies if I'm speaking out of turn.


 Thank you for checking my form Flubs !

Apparently noone else does ...

you think so ? Will keep that in mind

thank you


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Oh damn ! Rib you can live with but wrist damn that's awful!
> 
> Get well soon !


 Ah diolch cariad x

Its the van i feel sorry for though lol









Ye your right, i could have muddled through with the rib but the wrist is the problem. Dont need an op thats the main thing


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Ah diolch cariad x
> 
> Its the van i feel sorry for though lol
> 
> View attachment 153765
> 
> 
> Ye your right, i could have muddled through with the rib but the wrist is the problem. Dont need an op thats the main thing


 God , that's serious!

You 're lucky you got away with just those injuries

how did you manage that ?


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> God , that's serious!
> 
> You 're lucky you got away with just those injuries
> 
> how did you manage that ?


 I know, could have been alot worse.

Well some dull cùnt came out of a junction as i was going past, and knocked me sideways into on coming traffic lol


----------



## anna1

The Last Time said:


> Looking amazing as always Anna. Them Nike Pro leggings are the things that dreams are made of. Lol.
> 
> Do you do, or have you ever done "rack pulls" on back day?
> 
> Ive just found them and can't believe I've never done them before. Deadlifts give my lower back hell once I go above 160kg partly due to awkward form and partly due to an old injury. But these rack pulls feel amazing. My back is wrecking today but in a good "muscular" way, not a soreness or pain.


 You know I was just thinking that today , that I havent done those in a while but my back felt like someone had hit me with a chair from the last workout lol

will remember next time

x


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> I know, could have been alot worse.
> 
> Well some dull cùnt came out of a junction as i was going past, and knocked me sideways into on coming traffic lol


 Crap ! You're so lucky .

I know the feeling, once a bus ran into me all I was thinking was " this is the end my only friend "

haha


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> You know I was just thinking that today , that I havent done those in a while but my back felt like someone had hit me with a chair from the last workout lol
> 
> will remember next time
> 
> x


 took deadlifts out of my general routine several months ago and went rack pulls be careful as to the starting height. A true rack pull rungs from below the knee, but you can run them to start higher but they can be started higher if the lower back is a real problem. Also for back development make sure you pause at the top to gain maximum stress on the upper back I found these have helped develop my back significantly. they have also helped me increase my deadlift when I have thrown than back in.

for Rack pulls I like to keep low volume but high sets, 8 x 3 or 6x4 sets work well in my opinion, you can go nice and heavy and destroy the upper back.


----------



## Mayzini

also gotta say it not sure if this is the Tren talking but blimey the nike leggings ...


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> took deadlifts out of my general routine several months ago and went rack pulls be careful as to the starting height. A true rack pull rungs from below the knee, but you can run them to start higher but they can be started higher if the lower back is a real problem. Also for back development make sure you pause at the top to gain maximum stress on the upper back I found these have helped develop my back significantly. they have also helped me increase my deadlift when I have thrown than back in.
> 
> for Rack pulls I like to keep low volume but high sets, 8 x 3 or 6x4 sets work well in my opinion, you can go nice and heavy and destroy the upper back.


 I think there's a bench where I can set that up properly but will the others call me a p"ssy if I use the smith machine ? 

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Morning !
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns
> 
> t bar
> 
> bent over rows
> 
> dumbbell rows
> 
> seal rows
> 
> single hand sitted rows
> 
> all 4x8
> 
> curls 2x10
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153751
> 
> 
> View attachment 153753


 Look at that booty!


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I think there's a bench where I can set that up properly but will the others call me a p"ssy if I use the smith machine ?
> 
> x


 use what you have to, you need to have stops to work them properly, so either a proper rack or a smith machine. I know plenty of big guys that use a smith machine for them.


----------



## gamingcrook

smith machine means u can load up the weight abit more


----------



## anna1

gamingcrook said:


> smith machine means u can load up the weight abit more


 Yeah , but free weights have a more natural range of motion and I prefer it .

x


----------



## gamingcrook

very true  i prefer them also, there has been once or twice though where i dont want to wait for a bar and i revert to the smith,


----------



## anna1

gamingcrook said:


> very true  i prefer them also, there has been once or twice though where i dont want to wait for a bar and i revert to the smith,


 True , its a great alternative

but also when I use the smith everyone else here laughts at me haha


----------



## gamingcrook

laughs? f**k them  what exercise was u talking about specifically:?


----------



## anna1

gamingcrook said:


> laughs? f**k them  what exercise was u talking about specifically:?


 Well , its true . Did squats for the firts time away from the smith machine for example and it felt completely different


----------



## gamingcrook

oh  well done, it does feel different yes, because the smith machine tricks ur body, at least that's what a trainer told me when i was doing incline bench presses one time, apparently the machine offers a degree of safety so not so many muscles are used, did it feel completely different in a good way , or a bad way


----------



## BestBefore1989

gamingcrook said:


> oh  well done, it does feel different yes, because the smith machine tricks ur body, at least that's what a trainer told me when i was doing incline bench presses one time, apparently the machine offers a degree of safety so not so many muscles are used, did it feel completely different in a good way , or a bad way


 Using a smith machine removes the need to use your stabiliser muscles.

https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/stabilizing-muscles-bench-press-6204.html

not a problem if you only ever press on a smith machine, but from a functional perspective you leave yourself open to injury when you press an unstable load and your primary movers can move more weight than your stabilisers can cope with. Thats why pressing two 50Kg dumbbells is harder than a 100Kg barbell, you engage more stabilisers


----------



## gamingcrook

BestBefore1989 said:


> Using a smith machine removes the need to use your stabiliser muscles.
> 
> https://healthyliving.azcentral.com/stabilizing-muscles-bench-press-6204.html
> 
> not a problem if you only ever press on a smith machine, but from a functional perspective you leave yourself open to injury when you press an unstable load and your primary movers can move more weight than your stabilisers can cope with. Thats why pressing two 50Kg dumbbells is harder than a 100Kg barbell, you engage more stabilisers


 better answer than mine,  i dunno he just said machines lead to a false sense of security which makes sense to me,


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats

romanians

hip thrusts

donkey kicks ( I think )

leg extensions

abductions

leg curls all 4 x 8

reverse back hyperextensions

cable crunches

tried your exercise @Flubs combined with hyperextensions

thank God no one else was in the room haha

did feel it though , thanx for that

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats
> 
> romanians
> 
> hip thrusts
> 
> donkey kicks ( I think )
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> abductions
> 
> leg curls all 4 x 8
> 
> reverse back hyperextensions
> 
> cable crunches
> 
> tried your exercise @Flubs combined with hyperextensions
> 
> thank God no one else was in the room haha
> 
> did feel it though , thanx for that
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153789
> 
> 
> View attachment 153791


 calves are looking good hun, !! you must have a wardrobe full of gym trainers hun ! different pair per outfit !


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> calves are looking good hun, !! you must have a wardrobe full of gym trainers hun ! different pair per outfit !


 Yeah , everything has to match or I dont leave the house haha

i never train calves . They just grow on their own ( unlike my thighs )

Or maybe because I have always walked a lot

i was thinking of adding a few sets per week just to see what will happen

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Yeah , everything has to match or I dont leave the house haha
> 
> i never train calves . They just grow on their own ( unlike my thighs )
> 
> Or maybe because I have always walked a lot
> 
> i was thinking of adding a few sets per week just to see what will happen
> 
> x


 wouldn't bother training them they are pretty good. mne are the same never had to train them, but helps being heavy !! lols concentrate on the body parts you want to bring up.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> wouldn't bother training them they are pretty good. mne are the same never had to train them, but helps being heavy !! lols concentrate on the body parts you want to bring up.


 "Bring up " lol

yes , I am


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> "Bring up " lol
> 
> yes , I am


 what sort of arears of the body are you thinking of developing, you mentioned your thighs etc.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> what sort of arears of the body are you thinking of developing, you mentioned your thighs etc.


 Only everything from waist down ha

I 'm pretty happy with how back / shoulders have developed


----------



## Mayzini

r looking pretty good all over hun, but with women I find it hard to decide on what they are looking for legs wise. I personally like the strong ,muscular thigh look on a woman others like the longer slender leg, same with butt some girls are going for that bubble but styling.


----------



## comfla

anna1 said:


> Who's the experienced trainer , me ?
> 
> Thank you ! :thumb


 I'd say you are there aye


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> r looking pretty good all over hun, but with women I find it hard to decide on what they are looking for legs wise. I personally like the strong ,muscular thigh look on a woman others like the longer slender leg, same with butt some girls are going for that bubble but styling.


 I 'll never have big thighs, I 've come to terms with that ha

thank you hun

x


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> I'd say you are there aye


 How have you been ? Still setting up?


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> View attachment 153791


 Nice swipe 

you at a different gym Anna?


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Nice swipe
> 
> you at a different gym Anna?


 Thanx :lol:

no , have tried a couple new ones but they're dissapointing

this morning I went to see another one and I left

massive gym full of anything you need for cardio but barely any free weights

don't know what's happening


----------



## superdrol

anna1 said:


> Haha its ok , you can say anything you think is best .
> 
> Yeah , I think I could use dropping around 3 kilos maybe .
> 
> I liked the fact that I was getting stronger but its time to lean out I think
> 
> Damn , dropping the wine would be the hardest bit haha
> 
> x


 Take what you think you should lose and double it generally to look awesome


----------



## anna1

superdrol said:


> Take what you think you should lose and double it generally to look awesome


 I really dont know how this works

I 'll stop when I 'm happy I guess

I thought another couple of kilos might be enough but you may be right , I 'll have to wait and see


----------



## superdrol

anna1 said:


> I really dont know how this works
> 
> I 'll stop when I 'm happy I guess
> 
> I thought another couple of kilos might be enough but you may be right , I 'll have to wait and see


 It's just a general comment I've seen a fair bit, when wanting to look peeled and really awesome think of what ya think you gotta lose and then double it, and when I think about it it kinda works for me I'd reckon


----------



## anna1

superdrol said:


> It's just a general comment I've seen a fair bit, when wanting to look peeled and really awesome think of what ya think you gotta lose and then double it, and when I think about it it kinda works for me I'd reckon


 [email protected] . If thats true it will take me years :lol:


----------



## superdrol

anna1 said:


> [email protected] . If thats true it will take me years :lol:


 Yeah but I'm a fat ****er, you have a decent base to start with and aren't exectly a chubber huni!


----------



## anna1

superdrol said:


> Yeah but I'm a fat ****er, you have a decent base to start with and aren't exectly a chubber huni!


 Wouldn't call you fat either!

Thank you its just that I hate dieting damn it haha


----------



## superdrol

anna1 said:


> Wouldn't call you fat either!
> 
> Thank you its just that I hate dieting damn it haha


 Me too dagnamit!! :thumb food and red wine tastes so good though! My current fave is a Rioja from the local coop, 5.99 and tastes so good I can't stop at a glass  although I do have a bottle in storage because I'm just about to hit the oral train and give my liver some grief for a bit


----------



## anna1

No workout today

getting pretty hot in Athens so I took off

apparently not hot enough for greeks . Just a few tourists here

have a great weekend everyone!

cheers

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> No workout today
> 
> getting pretty hot in Athens so I took off
> 
> apparently not hot enough for greeks . Just a few tourists here
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> cheers
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153817


 sod this ~Tren .... damn you !!

have fun in the sun hun xx


----------



## SuperRips

....No camel toe either


----------



## comfla

anna1 said:


> How have you been ? Still setting up?


 Haha - so I went from my cold right into a bout of food poisoning. But you know I had something like this at the start of prep last time and I got 3rd, so maybe I'm about to win something... or get 2nd!

Pretty much set up now, clients are contacting us... woop! How is it going with you?


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> Haha - so I went from my cold right into a bout of food poisoning. But you know I had something like this at the start of prep last time and I got 3rd, so maybe I'm about to win something... or get 2nd!
> 
> Pretty much set up now, clients are contacting us... woop! How is it going with you?


 Oh damn . Someone 's given you the evil eye haha

I'm good .

Working on my tan 

its getting pretty hot in Athens

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x5

sumos 5x5

romanians 3x8

hip thrusts 3x8

donkey kicks smith machine 3x8

leg extensions , single leg 4x10

abductions 3x20

leg curls 3x8

back hyperextensions 3x20

cable crunches 3x30

have a good one !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> No workout today
> 
> getting pretty hot in Athens so I took off
> 
> apparently not hot enough for greeks . Just a few tourists here
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> cheers
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 153817


 Would pull costume to the side 10


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Shoulders + triceps

warm up with smith machine presses

incline bench 3x12

lateral raises supersetted with dumbbell presses 3x20

lateral raises 5 @ 10 kg 8 @ 6 kg , 3 sets

military press 3x8

corner press 2 sets single arm 2 sets both hands alternating sides

really loved this one and will incorporate in more workouts

I realised that my left is getting stronger but lacks coordination.

This helped

chest supported lateral raises

face pulls

triceps

pressdowns , pushdowns , french press all 3x8

cable crunches 2x30

back hyperextensions 3x15

have a good one !

x


----------



## 19072

Anna I think you need to post up a bigger picture of your avatar please :whistling:


----------



## Toranator

herc said:


> Anna I think you need to post up a bigger picture of your avatar please :whistling:


 Here here. Hard to *censored* off to an avatar.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Here here. Hard to *censored* off to an avatar.


 If I ever visit the Emirates and I see my fotos anywhere you 're in trouble haha


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

lat pulldowns wide grip 5x10

deadlifts 4x8

t bar 4x8

dumbell rows 4x8

cable pullover 3x8

single hand cable rows that I love doing at the end of my workout 4x8

rack pulls I gave them a go and will incorporate more next time . Felt nice

have a good one girls and boys !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 5x10
> 
> deadlifts 4x8
> 
> t bar 4x8
> 
> dumbell rows 4x8
> 
> cable pullover 3x8
> 
> single hand cable rows that I love doing at the end of my workout 4x8
> 
> rack pulls I gave them a go and will incorporate more next time . Felt nice
> 
> have a good one girls and boys !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 154035
> 
> 
> View attachment 154037


 muscle definition is definitely coming in hun ! good work keep it going


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> muscle definition is definitely coming in hun ! good work keep it going


 Thank you honey !

This anavar is really kicking in now

I feel good haha


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> If I ever visit the Emirates and I see my fotos anywhere you 're in trouble haha


 I best go take all them down then hadn't I...


----------



## The Last Time

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 5x10
> 
> deadlifts 4x8
> 
> t bar 4x8
> 
> dumbell rows 4x8
> 
> cable pullover 3x8
> 
> single hand cable rows that I love doing at the end of my workout 4x8
> 
> rack pulls I gave them a go and will incorporate more next time . Felt nice
> 
> have a good one girls and boys !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 154035
> 
> 
> View attachment 154037


 Awesome shots Anna. You're making some good progress for sure!


----------



## SuperRips

Back looks like it's coming out nice Anna, seeing some separation :thumb

.......See throughs and boob squash(yesterday's sesh)......ahhhhhh yeaahh :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Back looks like it's coming out nice Anna, seeing some separation :thumb
> 
> .......See throughs and boob squash(yesterday's sesh)......ahhhhhh yeaahh :thumbup1:


 I only saw that this was see through when I got at gym under this light .

I was laughing thinking of what you were saying about see through leggings

:lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs . Everything high reps ( 12-20)

squats

landmine squats

bulgarian splits

hipthrusts

donkey kicks

leg extensions, abductions , leg curls

did 3 sets of pull throughs as well and I remembered why I rarely do those. They just feel awkward

back hyperextensions + cable crunches

have a good one !

x


----------



## The Last Time

I think we need pics of the Bulgarians next time Anna so we know what you mean. Hahaha.

Looks a solid workout. I've been doing a lot of higher rep stuff myself and you feel it the next day.


----------



## anna1

The Last Time said:


> I think we need pics of the Bulgarians next time Anna so we know what you mean. Hahaha.
> 
> Looks a solid workout. I've been doing a lot of higher rep stuff myself and you feel it the next day.


 I hate high reps ! It gets boring.

But yes , it is effective. I do 30 sec rests between sets max and I start sweating in the first 5 mins haha


----------



## The Last Time

anna1 said:


> I hate high reps ! It gets boring.
> 
> But yes , it is effective. I do 30 sec rests between sets max and I start sweating in the first 5 mins haha


 I've just trained shoulders in a similar fashion. Loads of reps, 30 seconds rest between sets. Really get a good pump. But yeh you get a sweat on.


----------



## anna1

The Last Time said:


> I've just trained shoulders in a similar fashion. Loads of reps, 30 seconds rest between sets. Really get a good pump. But yeh you get a sweat on.


 Especially shoulders I prefer high reps . I just pick one exercise where I try to go heavier

I have chosen overhead press cause I really suck at it and can only press up to 27 kg haha

quick shoulders and triceps today

lots of supersets of 30 reps in total with dumbbell presses , lateral raises and frond raises

overhead press 4x8

lateral raises 6 reps with 10 kg , 8 with 6 kg , 3 sets ( those felt light today )

face pulls 3x8

pressdowns 3x8

pushdowns 3x8

single arm pushdowns reverse grip 4x8 each arm

cable crunches, back hyperextensions

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

And progress pics!

Ok , who am I kidding, there is no progress . I just barely managed to drop the weight I put on last weekend :thumb

need to work on my midsection and my hamstring that are pathetic 

have a great weekend boys and girls!

x


----------



## The Last Time

You're definitely harsh on yourself Anna! You're making solid progress every week for sure!

That looks a tidy shoulder workout above. And if your latest pics are a sign of the weekend to come then it's gonna be a good one for us all. Lol.

Have a good one!


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> And progress pics!
> 
> Ok , who am I kidding, there is no progress . I just barely managed to drop the weight I put on last weekend :thumb
> 
> need to work on my midsection and my hamstring that are pathetic
> 
> have a great weekend boys and girls!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 154247
> 
> 
> View attachment 154249


 nice all round hun and I mean all round !!! lols


----------



## ishadow

anna1 said:


> View attachment 154249


 Let's all take a moment to appreciate this picture, Oofft.


----------



## SuperRips

ishadow said:


> Let's all take a moment to appreciate this picture, Oofft.


 I'm already on my 3rd moment :whistling:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x5

romanians 5x5

donkey kicks 3x12

single leg deadlifts on smith machine 3x12 ( pulled a balance act there , realised my left side is pretty wobbly haha )

Leg extensions single leg 4x10

abductions 4x20

standing leg curls 3x12

there is no ham glute raise machine or what its called so I improvised with that and did along with back hyperextensions

cable crunches 3x30

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Shoulders triceps

warm up presses on smith machine

supersetted snatch press , back presses , front presses with barbell , 10 reps of each , 3 circuits in total

I am not familiar with the snatch so I 'll keep practicing on that

ohp 3x8

lateral raises ( my fav  ) 3x10

bent over raises , tried different grips 3x10

face pulls 3x10

pressdowns , pushdowns, single hand push downs reverse grip , all 3x10

have a good one !

x


----------



## Eddias

Great seperation in the shoulder, looking good


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Great seperation in the shoulder, looking good


 Thank you ! Looking good yourself!

Have you been cutting or what ?


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Thank you ! Looking good yourself!
> 
> Have you been cutting or what ?


 Yep cutting for summer, slowly getting there but long way to go and already bored with the whole process


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Yep cutting for summer, slowly getting there but long way to go and already bored with the whole process


 Dieting sucks big time 

I dont eat sweets but low carbs is killing me haha


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> And progress pics!
> 
> Ok , who am I kidding, there is no progress . I just barely managed to drop the weight I put on last weekend :thumb
> 
> need to work on my midsection and my hamstring that are pathetic
> 
> have a great weekend boys and girls!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 154247
> 
> 
> View attachment 154249


 would buy flowers 10


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> would buy flowers 10


 Unsure if you mean that in a good way :lol: , but thanx !


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Unsure if you mean that in a good way :lol: , but thanx !


 im 80% nice


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> im 80% nice


 You on your ai yet boyo? Getting worried about you x

@anna1 anymore feet pics going

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

AestheticManlet said:


> You on your ai yet boyo? Getting worried about you x
> 
> @anna1 anymore feet pics going
> 
> x


 Na, I enjoy the rollercoaster.

Would you rather look at feet or fanny? Srs


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> Na, I enjoy the rollercoaster.
> 
> Would you rather look at feet or fanny? Srs


 Feet actually depending how they are - I couldn't be with a lass who has ugly feet.

If I start losing it during sex I just grab the feet, suck toes and/or lick feet then hard asf again haha.


----------



## anna1

AestheticManlet said:


> You on your ai yet boyo? Getting worried about you x
> 
> @anna1 anymore feet pics going
> 
> x


 There you go , hope this helps in moments of crisis lol


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back ( my favourite )

lat pulldowns wide grip

t bar

rack pulls ( loved those)

reverse grip bent over rows . Really liked those but I think my biceps are too weak and my grip was failing me

dumbbell rows

cable rope pullovers

I like to play around with different grip cable rows and high reps at the end of every workout , dont know what you would call that in the pic but I like how it stretches and relaxes my back

have a good one !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> There you go , hope this helps in moments of crisis lol
> 
> View attachment 154611


 wearing underwear or need to shave?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> wearing underwear or need to shave?


 Eeeeww ! That would be gross! :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Eeeeww ! That would be gross! :lol:


 true

better post a pic to prove though x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back ( my favourite )
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip
> 
> t bar
> 
> rack pulls ( loved those)
> 
> reverse grip bent over rows . Really liked those but I think my biceps are too weak and my grip was failing me
> 
> dumbbell rows
> 
> cable rope pullovers
> 
> I like to play around with different grip cable rows and high reps at the end of every workout , dont know what you would call that in the pic but I like how it stretches and relaxes my back
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 154615
> 
> 
> View attachment 154617


 definition is really coming in now so well done you


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> definition is really coming in now so well done you


 Thank you ! Still have a lot of fat to shed but scales are moving soooo slow haha

how was golfing?


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you ! Still have a lot of fat to shed but scales are moving soooo slow haha
> 
> how was golfing?


 you hardly have a lot of fat to shred hun !! but we all see ourselves differently, but its definitely coming along for you.

the weekend golfing was very nice, both places were very nice the golf course really hard but a break from training and dieting, was really nice, I generally dont drink but a nice few Italian beers and some lovely red wine made it all the better. walking for 5 hours a day for three days in glorious sunshine on the coast was also a nice change to the routine. took a day off training yesterday but back today, with upper body low volume work tonight together with a HIT workout. So thanks for asking.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> you hardly have a lot of fat to shred hun !! but we all see ourselves differently, but its definitely coming along for you.
> 
> the weekend golfing was very nice, both places were very nice the golf course really hard but a break from training and dieting, was really nice, I generally dont drink but a nice few Italian beers and some lovely red wine made it all the better. walking for 5 hours a day for three days in glorious sunshine on the coast was also a nice change to the routine. took a day off training yesterday but back today, with upper body low volume work tonight together with a HIT workout. So thanks for asking.


 I always thought that golfing was for people that didnt like to move much , but you make it sound difficult lol

glad you had fun !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I always thought that golfing was for people that didnt like to move much , but you make it sound difficult lol
> 
> glad you had fun !
> 
> x


 ha ha if your hitting it all over the place like I was you get plenty of exercise. Average of 7 miles walking a day for three days so pretty good LISS plus carrying a bag so it was pretty good, when its 25 plus degrees the british coast is a lovely place to be pity its like only 4 days a year !


----------



## SuperRips

The hard work with the diet is paying off defo, just need to look at the pic of your back to see that :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> The hard work with the diet is paying off defo, just need to look at the pic of your back to see that :thumbup1:


 Thank you , although weight fluctuations within a single week sometimes can be so extreme it's disheartening, but oh well 

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x5

bulgarian squats 4x10

single leg deadlifts on smith machine 3x10

donkey kicks 3x10

Reverse bulgarians with elevated foot , 3x15 ( really felt those in the quads )

leg extensions 4x10 ( single leg )

standing leg curls 3x10

ham glute raise 3x10

tried goodmornings to see what they felt like in my hamstrings .

Will keep practicing before I add weight 3x30 was a killer

have a good one !

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back ( my favourite )
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip
> 
> t bar
> 
> rack pulls ( loved those)
> 
> reverse grip bent over rows . Really liked those but I think my biceps are too weak and my grip was failing me
> 
> dumbbell rows
> 
> cable rope pullovers
> 
> I like to play around with different grip cable rows and high reps at the end of every workout , dont know what you would call that in the pic but I like how it stretches and relaxes my back
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 154615
> 
> 
> View attachment 154617


 Making some serious noticeable gains right there. Impressive. I'm. Sure you're inspiring other women who look in here and inspiring guys to try find your gym to stalk you.

On a serious note, backs coming in very nicely. Is there a psychological edge like for men, I know when I diet I feel skinny as f**k soon as my clothes don't fit as well anymore. Or do you girls like that?


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Making some serious noticeable gains right there. Impressive. I'm. Sure you're inspiring other women who look in here and inspiring guys to try find your gym to stalk you.
> 
> On a serious note, backs coming in very nicely. Is there a psychological edge like for men, I know when I diet I feel skinny as f**k soon as my clothes don't fit as well anymore. Or do you girls like that?


 Well , I sincerely hope this is helping someone else besides me 

I dont like losing strength on diet mainly because I was only starting to feel a little stronger

I enjoy looking a little better every day but I dont like being weak

anavar has seriously helped combat this to an extend though .

I cant try going for pbs or anything so I recompensate by adding many reps on a single muscle group .

Thus the multiple exercises

It works for me

x


----------



## 777ADC777

Really nice progress since I was here last August. You should come around for dinner at my dungeon.


----------



## anna1

777ADC777 said:


> Really nice progress since I was here last August. You should come around for dinner at my dungeon.


 Ha ! Sounds tempting, thank you


----------



## anna1

Goodmorning ladies and gents !

Shoulders, triceps and a lot of corr work today

felt really energetic this morning, musta have had 20 sec rest between everything haha

smith machine presses ( warm up ) 3x30

lateral raises + dumbbell presses 3x20

ohp 3x8

corner presses ( love those , felt more confident today )

chest supported raises 3x10

bent over raises ( love them cause I can cheat plenty and go heavy ) 

 lots of pressdowns 5x10

pushdowns 4x10

single arm pushdowns very light , reverse grip and normal grip alternating 3x20

cable crunches 3x30

back hyperextensions 3x20

stirred the pot for a while lol

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

And a quick check .

Ok , I thought I'd look more bloated ( had a messy dinner)

legs are shrinking instead of growing I think lol


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> And a quick check .
> 
> Ok , I thought I'd look more bloated ( had a messy dinner)
> 
> legs are shrinking instead of growing I think lol
> 
> View attachment 154733
> 
> 
> View attachment 154735


 definition etc is still coming in. If you struggle to hold weight n your legs then this will be where you lose it the fastest. I must say that the legs are showing some good separation and calves are starting to pop so I wouldnt worry about that. work on growing the legs on the next growing stage. looking good though hun keep it going showing consistency pays off.


----------



## Damo1980

anna1 said:


> And a quick check .
> 
> Ok , I thought I'd look more bloated ( had a messy dinner)
> 
> legs are shrinking instead of growing I think lol
> 
> View attachment 154733
> 
> 
> View attachment 154735


 f**k! your looking incredible Anna. Just shows how your hard work is paying off. Keep it up! X


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> definition etc is still coming in. If you struggle to hold weight n your legs then this will be where you lose it the fastest. I must say that the legs are showing some good separation and calves are starting to pop so I wouldnt worry about that. work on growing the legs on the next growing stage. looking good though hun keep it going showing consistency pays off.


 Yes, I'll have to give up on growing anything for now lol !

I 'll just concentrate on dieting and maintaining whatever I have built so far

x


----------



## anna1

Damo1980 said:


> f**k! your looking incredible Anna. Just shows how your hard work is paying off. Keep it up! X


 Thank you ! Where have you been ?


----------



## Toranator

In for the daily dose to keep me sane :whistling:

Looking good. Legs do look shrinking a little might be the angle also.


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Yes, I'll have to give up on growing anything for now lol !
> 
> I 'll just concentrate on dieting and maintaining whatever I have built so far
> 
> x


 you cant really grow whilst your dieting hun, if you wasnt to drop fat for a period dont worry about growing any part.

why you giving up growing long term ??


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> In for the daily dose to keep me sane :whistling:
> 
> Looking good. Legs do look shrinking a little might be the angle also.


 No , its not the angle . They're shrinking damn it haha


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> you cant really grow whilst your dieting hun, if you wasnt to drop fat for a period dont worry about growing any part.
> 
> why you giving up growing long term ??


 No ! Will start slowly adding calories at some point .

I would hate to jump up too fast though . I find it very unhealthy to have extreme fluctuations in weight .


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> No ! Will start slowly adding calories at some point .
> 
> I would hate to jump up too fast though . I find it very unhealthy to have extreme fluctuations in weight .


 I hate to use the "Bro" term but lean bulking is the way forward I think. Up your calories slowly and work around 300-500 above your maintenance point and you can grow sufficiently without putting on too much fat.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> I hate to use the "Bro" term but lean bulking is the way forward I think. Up your calories slowly and work around 300-500 above your maintenance point and you can grow sufficiently without putting on too much fat.


 Yes , Stuffing my face with pizzas for months is not my thing

I 'm not competing either . I just want to look ok all year and try to grow a bit


----------



## Damo1980

anna1 said:


> Thank you ! Where have you been ?


 Spending some of my well earned money Living it up in London with the wife. watched Chicago then enjoyed the entertainment of Leicester Square and a lot of alcohol :beer:


----------



## anna1

Damo1980 said:


> Spending some of my well earned money Living it up in London with the wife. watched Chicago then enjoyed the entertainment of Leicester Square and a lot of alcohol :beer:


 Theatres in London is the main reason I want to visit at some point. Spectacular


----------



## Damo1980

anna1 said:


> Theatres in London is the main reason I want to visit at some point. Spectacular


 It's amazing, we try to go once a year plus talking the kids to the panto at Christmas. All tho next year we are planning a trip to Paris to visit Moulin Rouge all being well


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Theatres in London and @Heavyassweights are the main reasons I want to visit at some point. Spectacular


 x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

It was supposed to be a leg day but tomorrow its a holiday so I did mostly back

I went in feel [email protected] but I felt much better after a few sets

lat pulldowns wide grip

pulldowns narrow grip

deadlifts ( someone had taken my favourite plates so I stayed light while I waited )

romanians deadlifts . Went up to 90 kg with that (don't remember having done this weight in romanians) 5x5

bent over rows ( also had never tried this weight before )

dumbbell rows

rope pullover

pressdowns , pushdowns , single arm pushdowns

back hyperextensions, cable crunches

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Gyms are closed today so quick workout with the straps , just an overall body workout ,1 min circuits of each exercise and mainly core work .

This type of crunch and its variations must be my favorite for abs

have a good one !

x










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Gyms are closed today so quick workout with the straps , just an overall body workout ,1 min circuits of each exercise and mainly core work .
> 
> This type of crunch and its variations must be my favorite for abs
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 154923
> 
> 
> View attachment 154925


 No reason you shouldn't be training naked if you are not at the gym.


----------



## anna1

Snorbitz1uk said:


> No reason you shouldn't be training naked if you are not at the gym.


 Gee , I dont know why I didn't think of that ! :lol:


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Gyms are closed today so quick workout with the straps , just an overall body workout ,1 min circuits of each exercise and mainly core work .
> 
> This type of crunch and its variations must be my favorite for abs
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 154923
> 
> 
> View attachment 154925


 Been adding this one in as well, not very graceful at it and finding it damn hard ( hate ab workouts)


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Been adding this one in as well, not very graceful at it and finding it damn hard ( hate ab workouts)


 I hate them too and I 've been neglecting them for too long

tragic mistake . Not to make my abs "pop" haha but I find that it just helps with posture throughout the day , apart from what I do at the gym

Straps make it a little more fun but damn ,1 minute straight was tough , hadn't done this in a while

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> I hate them too and I 've been neglecting them for too long
> 
> tragic mistake . Not to make my abs "pop" haha but I find that it just helps with posture throughout the day , apart from what I do at the gym
> 
> Straps make it a little more fun but damn ,1 minute straight was tough , hadn't done this in a while
> 
> x


 are you training in a terrace restaurant hun ? lols looks lovely there. Thinking of coming to Greece with the family for August holidays havent been there for a while but always liked it.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> are you training in a terrace restaurant hun ? lols looks lovely there. Thinking of coming to Greece with the family for August holidays havent been there for a while but always liked it.


 I am on my balcony.

was going to start organizing and plant sth after that

what site would you use for holidays in Greece?

I think you guys get much better deals than us for some reason

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Gyms are closed today so quick workout with the straps , just an overall body workout ,1 min circuits of each exercise and mainly core work .
> 
> This type of crunch and its variations must be my favorite for abs
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 154923
> 
> 
> View attachment 154925


 sex swing

ass looks decent in shorts


----------



## Jakemaguire

Serious upper back detail coming in @anna1 well done its good to see your still working hard


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Serious upper back detail coming in @anna1 well done its good to see your still working hard


 Thanx , I'm trying!

Yeah , I guess less fat stored on back so definition comes along faster .

I'll lower calories a bit more for the next 4 weeks , see how that goes

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Gyms are closed today so quick workout with the straps , just an overall body workout ,1 min circuits of each exercise and mainly core work .
> 
> This type of crunch and its variations must be my favorite for abs
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 154923
> 
> 
> View attachment 154925


 it would help me if you could just sorta cut out half your leg length as I'm getting a complex.....humph....oh! and urrrrmmm....just sag down a bit in the middle so I feel as if we're bonding in some way....just a little sag would do?... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> it would help me if you could just sorta cut out half your leg length as I'm getting a complex.....humph....oh! and urrrrmmm....just sag down a bit in the middle so I feel as if we're bonding in some way....just a little sag would do?... :whistling: :lol:


 Its just the angle I think , I 'm not that tall haha .

When are you posting pics kicking arse in your marshal art class ?

That would be interesting to see !

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> When are you posting pics kicking arse in your marshal art class ?
> 
> That would be interesting to see !


 Not any time soon, as I've said, I don't really do pics, once a blue moon if the lay lines are laying in the right place and the moon is shining on the right brick in the eastern hemisphere...

Think of Shrek doing a Kung Fu Panda thing and you pretty much have it right there...lol!


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Not any time soon, as I've said, I don't really do pics, once a blue moon if the lay lines are laying in the right place and the moon is shining on the right brick in the eastern hemisphere...
> 
> Think of Shrek doing a Kung Fu Panda thing and you pretty much have it right there...lol!


 Dont be so modest Flubs !

I picture you more like the tigress since you' re a blondie too ha


----------



## comfla

Oi oi! How's form?


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> Oi oi! How's form?


 Wat ? What form ?


----------



## anna1

Morning !

Legs

squats 5x5

lunges 4x8

hip thrusts 4x10 + 20 shorts ones at the end of every set

stiff legged deadlifts with dumbbells ( loooooved them )

single leg deadlifts on smith machine

tried the ham glute raise with a cable ( pas mal )

leg curls , leg extensions 4x10

have a good one !

x


----------



## 19072

You are looking superb @anna1 keep it up girl :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

herc said:


> You are looking superb @anna1 keep it up girl :thumbup1:


 Thank you !

I see your videos you beast :thumb

impressive numbers you lift .

preparing for sth coming up soon ?


----------



## 19072

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I see your videos you beast :thumb
> 
> impressive numbers you lift .
> 
> preparing for sth coming up soon ?


 I'm hoping so. I transitioned from mma to powerlifting and really enjoying it  if I keep increasing these numbers I'll look into a comp this year. But it's starting to getting difficult as weeks go on so maybe look into changing up programme/drugs/diet


----------



## anna1

herc said:


> I'm hoping so. I transitioned from mma to powerlifting and really enjoying it  if I keep increasing these numbers I'll look into a comp this year. But it's starting to getting difficult as weeks go on so maybe look into changing up programme/drugs/diet


 Well , you look like you're doing great so far , especially for your body weight.

Best of luck with everything


----------



## comfla

anna1 said:


> Wat ? What form ?


 Haha maybe that's just Scottish dialect, it just means hows it going


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> Haha maybe that's just Scottish dialect, it just means hows it going


 Haha , learning something new every day up here I guess !

Good ! Its so hot here it's getting weird . Must be the hottest spring we've had in decades


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Haha , learning something new every day up here I guess !
> 
> Good ! Its so hot here it's getting weird . Must be the hottest spring we've had in decades


 Picofsweatdrippingdownyourthighsoricallbullshitonspringheatwave


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Shoulders / triceps

lateral raises / dumbbell presses / bent over raises supersetted 3x20

arnold presses ( waaat ?? I really liked that ) 4x10

ohp 4x8

single arm lateral raises 10 @10 kg + [email protected] 6 kg each arm , 3 sets

I tried to have a smaller range of motion with this one , not dropping my arms all the way down

face pulls 4x8

pressdowns , pushdowns 4x8

single arm pushdowns alternating grips , 20 reps each arm , 4 sets

i like that at the end , high reps very small intervals, gives me a nice pump

have a good one !

x


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders / triceps
> 
> lateral raises / dumbbell presses / bent over raises supersetted 3x20
> 
> arnold presses ( waaat ?? I really liked that ) 4x10
> 
> ohp 4x8
> 
> single arm lateral raises 10 @10 kg + [email protected] 6 kg each arm , 3 sets
> 
> I tried to have a smaller range of motion with this one , not dropping my arms all the way down
> 
> face pulls 4x8
> 
> pressdowns , pushdowns 4x8
> 
> single arm pushdowns alternating grips , 20 reps each arm , 4 sets
> 
> i like that at the end , high reps very small intervals, gives me a nice pump
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155063
> 
> 
> View attachment 155065


 Love the side dumbbell raise, the other one i do is a cable side lateral raise as well. Jeff Nippard shows a great way of hitting the side delt bang on with the cables


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Love the side dumbbell raise, the other one i do is a cable side lateral raise as well. Jeff Nippard shows a great way of hitting the side delt bang on with the cables


 Ouch! That feels so tough everytime I try it :lol:

maybe exactly because its much stricter


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Ouch! That feels so tough everytime I try it :lol:
> 
> maybe exactly because its much stricter


 




cable between the legs


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> cable between the legs


 Thank you , I will try it next week !

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders / triceps
> 
> lateral raises / dumbbell presses / bent over raises supersetted 3x20
> 
> arnold presses ( waaat ?? I really liked that ) 4x10
> 
> ohp 4x8
> 
> single arm lateral raises 10 @10 kg + [email protected] 6 kg each arm , 3 sets
> 
> I tried to have a smaller range of motion with this one , not dropping my arms all the way down
> 
> face pulls 4x8
> 
> pressdowns , pushdowns 4x8
> 
> single arm pushdowns alternating grips , 20 reps each arm , 4 sets
> 
> i like that at the end , high reps very small intervals, gives me a nice pump
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155063
> 
> 
> View attachment 155065


 That triceps starting to pop!


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> That triceps starting to pop!


 Yeah , under the right light


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back and some legs today mainly tried to focus on hamstrings a little more

lat pulldowns wide grip

t bar

deadlifts tried working @90 kg more but I couldn't do more than 5x3 with that weight . After that I was losing form

dumbbell rows

pullovers

played around with different grip pulldowns a bit 3x20

dumbbell stiff legged deadlifts 3x15

single leg deadlifts 3x15

leg curls 3x10

cable crunches 3x20

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

As for progress, quick check , midsection is definitely showing some improvement so I 'm overall happy with that

have a great weekend everyone!

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> As for progress, quick check , midsection is definitely showing some improvement so I 'm overall happy with that
> 
> have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155135


 Looking good

side boob gets you extra points

front view?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Looking good
> 
> side boob gets you extra points
> 
> front view?


 Thanx Heavy , it really means a lot

x


----------



## SuperRips

Heavyassweights said:


> Looking good
> 
> side boob gets you extra points
> 
> front view?


 Yesss please.

love a good ass that eats Its pants

@anna1 loooooking good, see a few veins working their way through on the shoulders :thumbup1:

...not bad for an old bird


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Excellent effort and cracking progress, keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Yesss please.
> 
> love a good ass that eats Its pants
> 
> @anna1 loooooking good, see a few veins working their way through on the shoulders :thumbup1:
> 
> ...not bad for an old bird


 Old bird ? Say that again when I start the + 70 thread :lol:

x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Old bird ? Say that again when I start the + 70 thread :lol:
> 
> x


 It's ok, anyone a day older than me is old :thumb

Hmmmmm...Wonder if I'll get the same twitch when you start that 70 thread :huh:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs :

squats 5x8

lunges 4x8

stiff legged deadlifts with dumbbell 4x8

single leg deadlifts on smith machine 4x12

lying curls with cable ( looks stupid but I will incorporate every time , I really felt that )

lying curls hurt the back of my knees so I have to improvise and stand up . I really want to work on my hamstrings .

Leg extensions 4x12 single leg

enjoy your holiday! Hope the weather is holding up

x


----------



## 25434

Have you tried lying on a bench face down and holding a dumbbell in between your feet, then raising them up and down? It works glutes and hammies. Not sure if that would hurt you? I do them when I can't get on the other machines. The other thing I do is kneel on the lat pull down machine with my heels hooked under the pad, then I hold a bar upright in front of me but a little Way in front. You then hold the bar with your two hands and lean down forwards holding the bar, when you go flat, or to the floor nearly you use your leg strength to upright yourself, again, holding the bar. It works hammies. Again, I use when other stuff isn't available.

will go and try to find a utube thing for u to look at.


----------



## 25434

''ang on.......runs off to find other vid.......


----------



## 25434

i love doing this one, makes me feel proper 'ard.... :lol:

you prolly won't wanna do either but a change is as good as a rest right? Although not sure you could call it a rest exactly....lol..

oh! Forgot to say, it's the second one.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Flubs said:


> i love doing this one, makes me feel proper 'ard.... :lol:
> 
> you prolly won't wanna do either but a change is as good as a rest right? Although not sure you could call it a rest exactly....lol..
> 
> oh! Forgot to say, it's the second one.


 Only looked for the glutes - quite disappointing actually


----------



## 25434

AestheticManlet said:


> Only looked for the glutes - quite disappointing actually











there you go you poor thing! If u look at the top of this page I'm sure you wouldn't miss Anna's. She is looking very good......

dammherimsooooounfollowingherpoStsveryannoyinghumphanddoublehumph!.....


----------



## AestheticManlet

Flubs said:


> View attachment 98918
> 
> 
> there you go you poor thing! If u look at the top of this page I'm sure you wouldn't miss Anna's. She is looking very good......
> 
> dammherimsooooounfollowingherpoStsveryannoyinghumphanddoublehumph!.....


 I know I got various pics of @anna1 feet in my wank bank (aka my phone). Plus a few private ones she pmed me. X


----------



## 25434

Ps.....I'm kidding about the unfollowing by the way. I don't follow her journal, I just drop in now again so I can beat myself up for not being tall and willowy and prolly beautiful too.

not kidding about the annoying though....ffs! Could she really not show a bit of flubber somewhere??? Just to help me out?.....pfffft!!

:lol:


----------



## 25434

AestheticManlet said:


> I know I got various pics of @anna1 feet in my wank bank (aka my phone). Plus a few private ones she pmed me. X



View attachment 153319


View attachment 134093


yes! That's my best "I'm very disappointed!" Face...

:lol:


----------



## 25434

And DON'T trash the cardi buster! That's my bank holiday one.....


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> i love doing this one, makes me feel proper 'ard.... :lol:
> 
> you prolly won't wanna do either but a change is as good as a rest right? Although not sure you could call it a rest exactly....lol..
> 
> oh! Forgot to say, it's the second one.


 Thank you Flubs !

I wanted to try it but I've always been afraid I'll land on my face .

I'll " man up " and give it a go though , when its quiet .. at least there will be less witnesses if sth goes wrong 

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> i love doing this one, makes me feel proper 'ard.... :lol:
> 
> you prolly won't wanna do either but a change is as good as a rest right? Although not sure you could call it a rest exactly....lol..
> 
> oh! Forgot to say, it's the second one.


 great exercise and @anna1it will have a carry over to your squats and dead lifts :thumb


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> great exercise and @anna1it will have a carry over to your squats and dead lifts :thumb


 Thats what I'm aiming for ! Hopefully I'll progress a little faster if hamstrings get stronger


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Shoulders +triceps

warm up presses on smith machine , lateral raises 3 x20

ohp

Incline bench dumbbell presses

lateral raises

tried your version of cable side lateral raises @Eddias , yeah , can't do anything heavy on that ha but it is a great variation

bent over raises

face pulls

all 8x8

triceps : pressdowns, pushdowns 4x8

single arm pushdowns supersetted reverse and supinated grip 4x20

back hyperextensions

cable crunches

stirred the pot

felt like crap on the way to the gym but it turned out to be an ok workout afterall

have a good one !

x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> ''ang on.......runs off to find other vid.......


 ooh that's an idea, I find lying leg curls good but bl**dy awkward with the bench set up I have ..

ps @Flubs I wasn't swearing honest!


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders +triceps
> 
> warm up presses on smith machine , lateral raises 3 x20
> 
> *ohp *
> 
> *Incline bench dumbbell presses *
> 
> *lateral raises *
> 
> tried your version of cable side lateral raises @Eddias , yeah , can't do anything heavy on that ha but it is a great variation
> 
> *bent over raises *
> 
> *face pulls *
> 
> *all 8x8*
> 
> triceps : pressdowns, pushdowns 4x8
> 
> single arm pushdowns supersetted reverse and supinated grip 4x20
> 
> back hyperextensions
> 
> cable crunches
> 
> stirred the pot
> 
> felt like crap on the way to the gym but it turned out to be an ok workout afterall
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155285


 you did 320 reps of shoulder work?


----------



## anna1

Greshie said:


> ooh that's an idea, I find lying leg curls good but bl**dy awkward with the bench set up I have ..
> 
> ps @Flubs I wasn't swearing honest!


 I hate lying leg curls and I 've been avoiding them so I'm paying the price now ha

@Flubs is the master of variations apparently


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> you did 320 reps of shoulder work?


 You think its an overkill ? I like it though!


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> You think its an overkill ? I like it though!


 Yes.

IMO to achieve that number of reps in a single workout you are either using weights too light to stimulate muscle growth, just fatigue, or you are over training and putting your ability to recover let alone build muscle in jeopardy.

Just my opinion.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes.
> 
> IMO to achieve that number of reps in a single workout you are either using weights too light to stimulate muscle growth, just fatigue, or you are over training and putting your ability to recover let alone build muscle in jeopardy.
> 
> Just my opinion.


 I would say I'm about 70% -80% of what I can do depending on the exercise

and I train every group twice a week .

Maybe after I start eating properly again I'll try a different approach trying to go heavier with less reps in total

so how many sets for shoulders you reckon?


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> I would say I'm about 70% -80% of what I can do depending on the exercise
> 
> and I train every group twice a week .
> 
> Maybe after I start eating properly again I'll try a different approach trying to go heavier with less reps in total
> 
> so how many sets for shoulders you reckon?


 I don't really train for hypertrophy. When your as ugly as me aesthetics is academic.

according to Dr. Mike Israetel of https://renaissanceperiodization.com/ "Most people respond best to between 16 and 22 weekly sets on average."

He normally refers to 8 rep sets at <60% 1RM. but for shoulders his recommendation is "8 reps is the lowest I'll ever go or advise anyone to go, and to be honest, I think most of the action is at 10-12 reps"

So his recommendation is 176 - 264 reps a week split over 2 - 6 workouts per week. You train twice so even taking the top range of 11 sets of 12 reps you would be looking at 132 reps per workout.

Hope that helps


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back +corrrrr

warm up with lat pulldowns wide grip

t bar row 4x8

rack pulls 4x8 ( I should be stopping right below the knee , right ? )

dumbbell rows . Wasnt feeling very energetic but then I had a fight with the cleaning guy again and I picked up the 30 kg . Had never done those before ! 4x8

pullovers 4x8

rope pulldowns. I really like this variation. Seems a lot tougher to me plus it works my biceps more which I rarely do , so great

back hyperextensions

reverse hyperextensions

cable crunches

stirred the pot

have a good one !

x


----------



## 25434

I tried stir the pot this morning after I read your post. It's....ummmm...hard. AND had to keep my stomach tucked in in case my t shirt rode up and I frightened the gym staff with the fallout :lol: :lol: .....cough


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> I tried stir the pot this morning after I read your post. It's....ummmm...hard. AND had to keep my stomach tucked in in case my t shirt rode up and I frightened the gym staff with the fallout :lol: :lol: .....cough


 I havent quite mastered either haha . I try to and when I get tired or about to fall off the ball i just go back and forth and try to look cool  still difficult to me

I stole it from @Jakemaguire 's journal too

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/-4Wf25RlGB/

Hard work lol i should start doing them again myself


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/-4Wf25RlGB/
> 
> Hard work lol i should start doing them again myself


 Yeah, it looks simple but it gets embarassingly tough ha

I 'll go get another ab wheel too . Lent it to a friend and she never gave it back damn it :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x8

landmine squats 4x8

stiff legged deadlifts with dumbbells 4x8

single leg deadlifts on smith machine 3x15

hipthrusts 4x15

leg curls 4x10

leg extensions 4x10

abductions 4x25

@Flubs I gave your exercises a go . For the first one I tried it on ground level ( beginner) cause I was afraid I would kill myself haha . Have to practice more..

the bench ine is much more difficult than it seems ! Felt nice , so thanx for that !

Cable crunches 3x20

back hyperextensions 3x15

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning! ( well nearly)

it was going to be a deadlift day but my lower back feels soo " stiff" .I think I'll book a massage

so deadlifts 5x5

ohp 4x8

behind the neck press 4x8

lateral raises 4x8

chest supported raises ( Am I crazy to think this could be more of a back exercise? )

tricep pressdowns 3x8

pushdowns 3x8

single arm pressdowns both grips supersetted 3x20

back hyperextensions 3x15

cable crunches 3x20

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

I am so consfused about this dieting thing . I get smaller but not " leaner "

I suppose I dont know what I'm doing , or I cant go over 30 gr of carbs , otherwise I just look flat and bloated thats it

very upsetting

x










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I am so consfused about this dieting thing . I get smaller but not " leaner "
> 
> I suppose I dont know what I'm doing , or I cant go over 30 gr of carbs , otherwise I just look flat and bloated thats it
> 
> very upsetting
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155429
> 
> 
> View attachment 155431


 just got to keep going, dieting will play with your mind

definitely increase the weights and decrease the reps though

also how you white as fcuk in the first pic?


----------



## SuperRips

Waaahooooo it's pink Friday :beer: love a bit of sweaty pink to end the week.

Anna your issue is your underwear....known fact it makes you look massively bloated so maybe same pose without them then we can judge properly.

You will always pick faults with yourself no matter what, just keep at it and maybe check yourself less so you can atleast notice what we notice more :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> just got to keep going, dieting will play with your mind
> 
> definitely increase the weights and decrease the reps though
> 
> also how you white as fcuk in the first pic?


 Thank you , yes . I tried to control the rep issue . Didnt do eleven hundred sets today ha .

Dont know why I'm whiter there . Guess because I was standing directly under very strong light 

x


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Waaahooooo it's pink Friday :beer: love a bit of sweaty pink to end the week.
> 
> Anna your issue is your underwear....known fact it makes you look massively bloated so maybe same pose without them then we can judge properly.
> 
> You will always pick faults with yourself no matter what, just keep at it and maybe check yourself less so you can atleast notice what we notice more :thumbup1:


 Glad I'm making the beginning of your weekend more enjoyable haha

I guess you're right and I'm expecting too much too soon , but still I'm starting T3 monday just to see if it will contribute to this whole fat loss process

x


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> I am so consfused about this dieting thing . I get smaller but not " leaner "
> 
> I suppose I dont know what I'm doing , or I cant go over 30 gr of carbs , otherwise I just look flat and bloated thats it
> 
> very upsetting
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155429
> 
> 
> View attachment 155431


 Looking good Anna

IIRC you don't track calories or macros... that's the first place I'd start (ahead of T3) TBH (tell me to piss off if I've missed info in this thread about it though haha)

Also re low carb - you will feel flat due to water loss/glycogen depletion - probably explaining the feeling smaller but not leaner. Once you add carbs back in, you will 'fill out' as the glycogen stores in your muscles are replenished, giving a leaner look


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> Looking good Anna
> 
> IIRC you don't track calories or macros... that's the first place I'd start (ahead of T3) TBH (tell me to piss off if I've missed info in this thread about it though haha)
> 
> Also re low carb - you will feel flat due to water loss/glycogen depletion - probably explaining the feeling smaller but not leaner. Once you add carbs back in, you will 'fill out' as the glycogen stores in your muscles are replenished, giving a leaner look


 Thank you .

Yes , I have been eating at 500 cal below maintenance, but maintenance could have changed so I need to recalculate I guess .

No drastic change in weight but there is great difference in measurements

its just frustrating thinking that I will never see my abs no matter how much weight I lose

its ok , I'll keep at it out of curiosity

x


----------



## Henda83

Heavyassweights said:


> just got to keep going, dieting will play with your mind
> 
> definitely increase the weights and decrease the reps though
> 
> also how you white as fcuk in the first pic?


 Good post, Completely agree especially with the second point. Overtraining can lead to the illusion of looking smaller yet softer,I get the exact same thing if train at to high volume for too long.

you can see by the nice muscularity of your back and deltoids you have made great progress over the course of this log no need to doubt yourself Anna your doing and looking great


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Good post, Completely agree especially with the second point. Overtraining can lead to the illusion of looking smaller yet softer,I get the exact same thing if train at to high volume for too long.
> 
> you can see by the nice muscularity of your back and deltoids you have made great progress over the course of this log no need to doubt yourself Anna your doing and looking great


 Yeah , sometimes I get excited and I overdo it ha

will try to keep weights higher see if that will make a difference

x


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Yes , I have been eating at 500 cal below maintenance, but maintenance could have changed so I need to recalculate I guess .
> 
> No drastic change in weight but there is great difference in measurements
> 
> its just frustrating thinking that I will *never see my abs* no matter how much weight I lose
> 
> its ok , I'll keep at it out of curiosity
> 
> x


 Same :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Yeah , sometimes I get excited and I overdo it ha
> 
> will try to keep weights higher see if that will make a difference
> 
> x


 Pic of you excited for proof x


----------



## Ultrasonic

BestBefore1989 said:


> I don't really train for hypertrophy. When your as ugly as me aesthetics is academic.
> 
> according to Dr. Mike Israetel of https://renaissanceperiodization.com/ "Most people respond best to between 16 and 22 weekly sets on average."
> 
> He normally refers to 8 rep sets at <60% 1RM. but for shoulders his recommendation is "8 reps is the lowest I'll ever go or advise anyone to go, and to be honest, I think most of the action is at 10-12 reps"
> 
> So his recommendation is 176 - 264 reps a week split over 2 - 6 workouts per week. You train twice so even taking the top range of 11 sets of 12 reps you would be looking at 132 reps per workout.
> 
> Hope that helps


 I strongly suspect this guidance applies to men not women, who I believe can generally benefit from higher training volumes. I've not looked into what experienced coaches might suggest for women though.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ultrasonic said:


> I strongly suspect this guidance applies to men not women, who I believe can generally benefit from higher training volumes. I've not looked into what experienced coaches might suggest for women though.


 @anna1

I did a quick search and it would appear Ultrasonic is spot on. :thumbup1:

https://www.arintraining.com/2016/02/18/training-men-vs-women-is-there-a-difference/

this does not change my belief that 320 reps of shoulder work in a single workout is overkill , just the degree of overkill

I still believe your shoulder workout would benefit from;

i) increase weight,

ii) reduce total number of reps.

Also from the above and several other results found on a quick web search, I now understand you may also benefit from

iii) ensure only a short rest between sets

I am sure some of the other ladies on here could give you good advice. @Keeks @Enjoy1


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> @anna1
> 
> I did a quick search and it would appear Ultrasonic is spot on. :thumbup1:
> 
> https://www.arintraining.com/2016/02/18/training-men-vs-women-is-there-a-difference/
> 
> this does not change my belief that 320 reps of shoulder work in a single workout is overkill , just the degree of overkill
> 
> I still believe your shoulder workout would benefit from;
> 
> i) increase weight,
> 
> ii) reduce total number of reps.
> 
> Also from the above and several other results found on a quick web search, I now understand you may also benefit from
> 
> iii) ensure only a short rest between sets
> 
> I am sure some of the other ladies on here could give you good advice. @Keeks @Enjoy1


 Thank you for your time !

It is true that I dont feel I need long intervals . 30 sec between sets and 1 min between different exercises is enough .

High repetition sets I do find very boring though . 8 -10 is perfect for me and 3-5 when I'm trying new weights.

Yes , I overdo it with sets sometimes maybe because I enjoy shoulder and back workouts so much . Will try to control that ! 

x


----------



## Frandeman

anna1 said:


> Morning! ( well nearly)
> 
> it was going to be a deadlift day but my lower back feels soo " stiff" .I think I'll book a massage
> 
> so deadlifts 5x5
> 
> ohp 4x8
> 
> behind the neck press 4x8
> 
> lateral raises 4x8
> 
> chest supported raises ( Am I crazy to think this could be more of a back exercise? )
> 
> tricep pressdowns 3x8
> 
> pushdowns 3x8
> 
> single arm pressdowns both grips supersetted 3x20
> 
> back hyperextensions 3x15
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155421
> 
> 
> View attachment 155423


 Im just here for the ass pictures :whistling:


----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


> Im just here for the ass pictures :whistling:


 Well I hope you're happy with the progress Señor


----------



## Frandeman

anna1 said:


> Well I hope you're happy with the progress Señor


 FranDeMan approved :thumb


----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


> FranDeMan approved :thumb


 Ooooh! Nice avi Frandy !!


----------



## Frandeman

anna1 said:


> Ooooh! Nice avi Frandy !!


 And 40 next week


----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


> And 40 next week


 Congratulations honey , you look awesome!

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x5 for the first time I lifted sth slightly heavier than my weight ( on smith machine but still happy )

romanians 5x5

stiffed legged with dumbbells 3x10

single leg deadlifts on smith machine 3 x10

cable kick backd 3x20

standing leg curls 3x10

leg extensions single leg 4x10

Abductions 4x 20

cable crunches 3x25

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

lat pulldowns wide grip

tbar 4 x8

yates rows 4x8

dumbell rows 2x8 @27 kg , 3x5 @30 kg

wide grip cable pullovers 4x8

single arm seated rows 3x12

back hyperextensions 2x15

cable crunches 3x25

stirred the pot

quick check, overall happy with proportions and how upper body is starting to lean out

have a good one !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Shoulders , triceps

warm up : lateral raises + presses + bent over raises 3x30

ohp : 4x8

dumbbell presses incline bench 3x8

laterals 4x8

front 4x8

face pulls 4x8 ( saw Phil Heath do those from a different angle and I tried to do the same -didn't quite look the same though :cool2: )

pressdowns 4x8

pushdowns 4x8

single arm pushdowns alternating grips 3x20

dips 2x10

cable crunches 3x25

have a wonderful day !

x


----------



## ""H""

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders , triceps
> 
> warm up : lateral raises + presses + bent over raises 3x30
> 
> ohp : 4x8
> 
> dumbbell presses incline bench 3x8
> 
> laterals 4x8
> 
> front 4x8
> 
> face pulls 4x8 ( saw Phil Heath do those from a different angle and I tried to do the same -didn't quite look the same though :cool2: )
> 
> pressdowns 4x8
> 
> pushdowns 4x8
> 
> single arm pushdowns alternating grips 3x20
> 
> dips 2x10
> 
> cable crunches 3x25
> 
> have a wonderful day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155633


 Putting us men to shame.......Are you sure your doing enough hhhaah lol


----------



## anna1

> Putting us men to shame.......Are you sure your doing enough hhhaah lol


 I really think there's something wrong with those plates . Dont think they're heavy enough . It just seems a lot so I look cool haha


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> I really think there's something wrong with those plates . Dont think they're heavy enough . It just seems a lot so I look cool haha


 Is your gym on the moon with half gravity? :lol:

Nice job!, just started back at the gym myself after my couple months of madness, everything is double the weight I remember it  Size is coming back quickly though (Started lifting in the house again for a month first), back to about 80% with 15lb less fat than before now, looking forward to seeing what another 15lb of muscle looks like once I'm back to my fighting weight


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Is your gym on the moon with half gravity? :lol:
> 
> Nice job!, just started back at the gym myself after my couple months of madness, everything is double the weight I remember it  Size is coming back quickly though (Started lifting in the house again for a month first), back to about 80% with 15lb less fat than before now, looking forward to seeing what another 15lb of muscle looks like once I'm back to my fighting weight


 You were in pretty good shape before and I'm sure you'll get back there in no time

glad to see you back honey !


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> You were in pretty good shape before and I'm sure you'll get back there in no time
> 
> glad to see you back honey !


 Thanks, yea I`ll get there again, hasn't taken long to get back a lot of my gains tbh, first day back at the gym was complimented on my delts lol (New gym too)

Keep up the good work, can see more cuts and gains on each of your new pics :beer:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> Thanks, yea I`ll get there again, hasn't taken long to get back a lot of my gains tbh, first day back at the gym was complimented on my delts lol (New gym too)
> 
> Keep up the good work, can see more cuts and gains on each of your new pics :beer:


 Thank you ,

I am glad fellow members suggested a cut at the time they did , cause I 've been taking soooo long with it with all the cheat days :lol:

x


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Thank you ,
> 
> I am glad fellow members suggested a cut at the time they did , cause I 've been taking soooo long with it with all the cheat days :lol:
> 
> x


 A week of not eating anything, taking more ritalin than would kill a horse (Old prescription I kept collecting but not taking) and dancing pretty much all day and night high as a kite, sleeping once every 2-3 days or so was the fastest cut I've ever done, 20lbs in 1 week, no lies, I looked like a 60 year old smackhead at the end, wish I'd taken a photo, never again, I was so out of it I was talking to people who weren't even here, all night, gf said she could hear me muttering away to people every night lol :lol:

As luck would have it though, it took my muscle and took fat from everywhere except my stomach :angry: lol

Cheat days are law, without them you go insane


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


> A week of not eating anything, taking more ritalin than would kill a horse (Old prescription I kept collecting but not taking) and dancing pretty much all day and night high as a kite, sleeping once every 2-3 days or so was the fastest cut I've ever done, 20lbs in 1 week, no lies, I looked like a 60 year old smackhead at the end, wish I'd taken a photo, never again, I was so out of it I was talking to people who weren't even here, all night, gf said she could hear me muttering away to people every night lol :lol:
> 
> As luck would have it though, it took my muscle and took fat from everywhere except my stomach :angry: lol
> 
> Cheat days are law, without them you go insane


 Haha wacko!

Might as well go back to partying then . Haven't been clubbing in years maybe that's my problem


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha wacko!
> 
> Might as well go back to partying then . Haven't been clubbing in years maybe that's my problem


 I had abs until my early 20s, which matches up to when I stopped going out clubbing too, definitely something in this theory


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders , triceps
> 
> warm up : lateral raises + presses + bent over raises 3x30
> 
> ohp : 4x8
> 
> dumbbell presses incline bench 3x8
> 
> laterals 4x8
> 
> front 4x8
> 
> face pulls 4x8 ( saw Phil Heath do those from a different angle and I tried to do the same -didn't quite look the same though :cool2: )
> 
> pressdowns 4x8
> 
> pushdowns 4x8
> 
> single arm pushdowns alternating grips 3x20
> 
> dips 2x10
> 
> cable crunches 3x25
> 
> have a wonderful day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155633


 Doing the stack... Go girl, that's the way to do it :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> Doing the stack... Go girl, that's the way to do it :thumbup1:


 Thank you honey , I 'm trying!

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> Thank you honey , I 'm trying!
> 
> x


 Your showing some good back definition in your trapezius, Infraspinatus, teres and lats. :thumbup1:


----------



## SuperRips

ffs I always enter this log trying to keep a professional head and not just some perv.....but thhaatttt assss maannnnn....Then you have to go and sit on a big ball..... 

I can't help it, I just love a nice ass!

I feel like I need to let it all out....literally

Edit46 secs)....feels loads better 

Keep it up Anna, I am


----------



## sjacks

anna1 said:


> yates rows 4x8
> 
> View attachment 155583


 Looking good!

3 plates bent over rows for 8 reps? Holy s**t. How much gear are you taking?!


----------



## D 4 Damage

Yeeees! Nice trainers!


----------



## D 4 Damage

The-Real-Deal said:


> Doing the stack... Go girl, that's the way to do it :thumbup1:





anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders , triceps
> 
> warm up : lateral raises + presses + bent over raises 3x30
> 
> ohp : 4x8
> 
> dumbbell presses incline bench 3x8
> 
> laterals 4x8
> 
> front 4x8
> 
> face pulls 4x8 ( saw Phil Heath do those from a different angle and I tried to do the same -didn't quite look the same though :cool2: )
> 
> pressdowns 4x8
> 
> pushdowns 4x8
> 
> single arm pushdowns alternating grips 3x20
> 
> dips 2x10
> 
> cable crunches 3x25
> 
> have a wonderful day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155633


 Yeeesss! Nice trainers!


----------



## Toranator

D 4 Damage said:


> Yeeesss! Nice trainers!


 Yeah... Trainers.... Didn't even notice them.


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> Your showing some good back definition in your trapezius, Infraspinatus, teres and lats. :thumbup1:


 I googled infraspinatus . Kinky :cool2:

x


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> ffs I always enter this log trying to keep a professional head and not just some perv.....but thhaatttt assss maannnnn....Then you have to go and sit on a big ball.....
> 
> I can't help it, I just love a nice ass!
> 
> I feel like I need to let it all out....literally
> 
> Edit46 secs)....feels loads better
> 
> Keep it up Anna, I am


 :lol:

what cycle are you on ?

I'll try to bounce on the ball for Friday pics if you like it so much haha


----------



## anna1

sjacks said:


> Looking good!
> 
> 3 plates bent over rows for 8 reps? Holy s**t. How much gear are you taking?!


 Now I 've dropped to 5mg of anavar daily for another 3 weeks .

Those are 10 kg plates so its only 70 kg in total there

x


----------



## anna1

D 4 Damage said:


> Yeeesss! Nice trainers!


 Thank you !

x


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Yeah... Trainers.... Didn't even notice them.


 

good morning !

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> good morning !
> 
> x


 Morning.

Whats on the agenda today, what ya training.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Morning.
> 
> Whats on the agenda today, what ya training.


 Legs and I 'll give the jefferson squats another try if its not busy

I look like a moron doing them and I dont want a lot of witnesses :lol:


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Legs and I 'll give the jefferson squats another try if its not busy
> 
> I look like a moron doing them and I dont want a lot of witnesses :lol:


 Is that with the bar like between your legs? Kai greene does it I think. I tried and yeah.... I was like wtf is this... Haha.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Is that with the bar like between your legs? Kai greene does it I think. I tried and yeah.... I was like wtf is this... Haha.


 Yeah , he looks cool doing them but everyone else looks like an idiot magically


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Yeah , he looks cool doing them but everyone else looks like an idiot magically


 Haha exactly my thoughts when I gave it ago, how does he look so majestic whilst performing. He is a showman though... Makes sense. I have no rhythm.

Pull day for me today. No crazy moves just the usual.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Haha exactly my thoughts when I gave it ago, how does he look so majestic whilst performing. He is a showman though... Makes sense. I have no rhythm.
> 
> Pull day for me today. No crazy moves just the usual.


 Oh ! Rows . My favorite

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Oh ! Rows . My favorite
> 
> x


 Rows for days. Always fun ?


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> what cycle are you on ?
> 
> I'll try to bounce on the ball for Friday pics if you like it so much haha


 Test & mast 

yeaahhh friday bounce....looking forward to it


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> what cycle are you on ?
> 
> I'll try to bounce on the ball for Friday pics if you like it so much haha


 in for pics


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> in for pics


----------



## anna1

Morning!

So , legs

squats 5x5

landmine squats 3x10

stiff legged deadlifts ( dumbbells) 3x10

single leg on smith machine 3x13

jefferson squats 3x12 , just practicing with light weights really and I raised the bar . Felt better , still pretty awkward but I will insist cause they feel sooo good in my quads

hipthrusts 3x15

single leg standing curls 3x12

leg extensions 4x10 ( single leg)

back hyperextensions with 20 kg plate 2x12

cable crunches 3x20

have a good one !

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> So , legs
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> landmine squats 3x10
> 
> stiff legged deadlifts ( dumbbells) 3x10
> 
> single leg on smith machine 3x13
> 
> jefferson squats 3x12 , just practicing with light weights really and I raised the bar . Felt better , still pretty awkward but I will insist cause they feel sooo good in my quads
> 
> hipthrusts 3x15
> 
> single leg standing curls 3x12
> 
> leg extensions 4x10 ( single leg)
> 
> back hyperextensions with 20 kg plate 2x12
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155663
> 
> 
> View attachment 155665


 Executed with perfect grace and decorum.

I'd be on the floor nursing my poor ball sack.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Executed with perfect grace and decorum.
> 
> I'd be on the floor nursing my poor ball sack.


 Haha .

Try not to bounce off the bar lol

it felt more natural today , dont quite look like Kai , I need the dreadlocks to complete the look ha.

I know it looks faggoty but it felt very nice . Cant wait to see how it will be with more weights


----------



## simonboyle

anna1 said:


> Thank you ! Likewise !
> 
> Well , nothing complicated
> 
> anavar 10 mg on workout days ( 5 days a week ) for 8 weeks this time unless I get any side effects / not likely at this dosage
> 
> clen I am not very tolerant to the stuff . Will built it up slowly .
> 
> Starting with just a sopharma tab and will built up for the following 10 days . After that I 'll be 2 days on 2 off
> 
> x


 Ever consider just going low and slow with the clen?

Keeping it at say 20-40 for the duration?

It still works wonders at that dose, avoids sides, avoids desensitizing, and avoids the general death like feeling most get.


----------



## anna1

simonboyle said:


> Ever consider just going low and slow with the clen?
> 
> Keeping it at say 20-40 for the duration?
> 
> It still works wonders at that dose, avoids sides, avoids desensitizing, and avoids the general death like feeling most get.


 Oh honey I cant go high anyway . I tried and it drives me crazy

all I take now is 1 tab preworkout and an other one right after . Anymore than that I feel awful .Even that I can barely tolerate .

x


----------



## SuperRips

Heavyassweights said:


> in for pics


 Naaa in for the vid!


----------



## simonboyle

anna1 said:


> Oh honey I cant go high anyway . I tried and it drives me crazy
> 
> all I take now is 1 tab preworkout and an other one right after . Anymore than that I feel awful .Even that I can barely tolerate .
> 
> x


 Stick with one then.

Or none.


----------



## anna1

simonboyle said:


> Stick with one then.
> 
> Or none.


 Yeah , you're probably right . One would be enough . Its great for preworkout. I sweat like a pig :lol: and it gives me just enough " aggression " to go a bit further

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> So , legs
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> landmine squats 3x10
> 
> stiff legged deadlifts ( dumbbells) 3x10
> 
> single leg on smith machine 3x13
> 
> jefferson squats 3x12 , just practicing with light weights really and I raised the bar . Felt better , still pretty awkward but I will insist cause they feel sooo good in my quads
> 
> hipthrusts 3x15
> 
> single leg standing curls 3x12
> 
> leg extensions 4x10 ( single leg)
> 
> back hyperextensions with 20 kg plate 2x12
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155663
> 
> 
> View attachment 155665


 i bet you could let the bar go and it would still stay put

that arse is clenched tight


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> i bet you could let the bar go and it would still stay put
> 
> that arse is clenched tight


 Isnt it supposed to be ?

i will try to see if I can actually hold on to that weight one day out of curiosity haha


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Haha .
> 
> Try not to bounce off the bar lol
> 
> it felt more natural today , dont quite look like Kai , I need the dreadlocks to complete the look ha.
> 
> I know it looks faggoty but it felt very nice . Cant wait to see how it will be with more weights


 It's not that bad though especially as you're learning the technique. Best to start low in reality. To avoid injury at the very least.


----------



## anna1

Good afternoon!

Deadlift / upper body day

gave it a go to see if I could push myself a bit today and I deadlifted 100 kg for the first time !

So happy !! Ok it wasn't easy and I huffed and puffed a lot haha

rest was quick back and arms trivial things not much time today

x


----------



## anna1

Took a few pics but they all suck ( shaky hands lol)

arms are starting to look lean and toned . YES , TONED !! Haha

thats cool

@SuperRips cant upload a vid neither do I have a real swiss ball at home but I bounced around on McQueen for ya .

That was fun ! Havent done it since I was a kid ! :lol:

have a wonderful weekend everyone!

x


----------



## SuperRips

Ohh my gosh! :thumb


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> anna1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a few pics but they all suck ( shaky hands lol)
> 
> arms are starting to look lean and toned . YES , TONED !! Haha
> 
> thats cool
> 
> @SuperRips cant upload a vid neither do I have a real swiss ball at home but I bounced around on McQueen for ya .
> 
> That was fun ! Havent done it since I was a kid ! :lol:
> 
> have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155717
> 
> 
> View attachment 155719
> 
> 
> 
> :jaw: :bounce:
> 
> Oh what id do to be that ball right now lol
> 
> Ive missed a lot, not been in here for a while. Still doing a cracking job i see :thumb
Click to expand...


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Deadlift / upper body day
> 
> gave it a go to see if I could push myself a bit today and I deadlifted 100 kg for the first time !
> 
> So happy !! Ok it wasn't easy and I huffed and puffed a lot haha
> 
> rest was quick back and arms trivial things not much time today
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155713


 :bounce: :bounce: 100Kg PR :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: :bounce: 100Kg PR :bounce: :bounce:


 Yeah , just as happy haha .

Thank you :thumb

x


----------



## anna1

How are you recovering?

Feeling better ?

I imagine with all the humidity you have up there its not easy

yeah , same old at this log , might as well have some fun while at it 

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> How are you recovering?
> 
> Feeling better ?
> 
> I imagine with all the humidity you have up there its not easy
> 
> yeah , same old at this log , might as well have some fun while at it
> 
> x


 Yes getting there slowly, thanks for asking. Managed some dumbell curls and lateral raises yesterday with a very heavily strapped wrist.......so getting there.

Its not that bad too be honest, its sunny and warm in wales at the moment so thats all the counts, god knows how long it will last so we got to make the most of it now, make hay while the sun shines as the old saying goes.

Yes may aswell, lifes too short not to have fun, make the most of every given second i say.


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Yes getting there slowly, thanks for asking. Managed some dumbell curls and lateral raises yesterday with a very heavily strapped wrist.......so getting there.
> 
> Its not that bad too be honest, its sunny and warm in wales at the moment so thats all the counts, god knows how long it will last so we got to make the most of it now, make hay while the sun shines as the old saying goes.
> 
> Yes may aswell, lifes too short not to have fun, make the most of every given second i say.


 Doing curls already you animal ?

Its only been a month , no ?


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Doing curls already you animal ?
> 
> Its only been a month , no ?


 Yes light curls mind you, only like 4kg with wrist support and wrapped up again...... got to keep them guns see now the suns out. Im sure my 9 year old son can curl more though.

I see you mentioned youve cut your var dose, was there any particular reason?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Yes light curls mind you, only like 4kg with wrist support and wrapped up again...... got to keep them guns see now the suns out. Im sure my 9 year old son can curl more though.
> 
> I see you mentioned youve cut your var dose, was there any particular reason?


 I dont know . I started reading into possible side effects and I got scared haha

havent experienced anything yet ( apart from the henchness lol )

I thought about lowering and running a little longer if that makes sense . I really like anavar


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> I dont know . I started reading into possible side effects and I got scared haha
> 
> havent experienced anything yet ( apart from the henchness lol )
> 
> I thought about lowering and running a little longer if that makes sense . I really like anavar


 Thats a good side i suppose. Do you get bloodwork done? Never tried it myself but heard quite a few recently say how good of a drug it is, so maybe thats enough for me to try it lol


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Thats a good side i suppose. Do you get bloodwork done? Never tried it myself but heard quite a few recently say how good of a drug it is, so maybe thats enough for me to try it lol


 No I haven't done anything.

All I know is that I feel great ha

I will do a series of Ivs though with multivitamins and glutathione once I discontinue

I would do it now but I'm afraid I'll be bouncing off the walls with everything together

:lol:

gives me an amazing boost

x


----------



## comfla

Holla! You alright?


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> Holla! You alright?


 Hola ! Yes ! For now haha

where have you been ?


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Took a few pics but they all suck ( shaky hands lol)
> 
> arms are starting to look lean and toned . YES , TONED !! Haha
> 
> thats cool
> 
> @SuperRips cant upload a vid neither do I have a real swiss ball at home but I bounced around on McQueen for ya .
> 
> That was fun ! Havent done it since I was a kid ! :lol:
> 
> have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155717
> 
> 
> View attachment 155719


 Nice sexy arousing photos but Arse crack hidden by seam of Mirror in first picture and childs lightning McQueen photo visible on ball ruining mood in second. Can't help feel this is a deliberate attempt to ruin our "enjoyment" of the photos


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Nice sexy arousing photos but Arse crack hidden by seam of Mirror in first picture and childs lightning McQueen photo visible on ball ruining mood in second. Can't help feel this is a deliberate attempt to ruin our "enjoyment" of the photos


 Oh I'm sorry I ruined your fun !

Here's a better one .

Hope you approve 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Oh I'm sorry I ruined your fun !
> 
> Here's a better one .
> 
> Hope you approve
> 
> View attachment 155801


 Yes !!

Greatly appreciated


----------



## Bobgow

anna1 said:


> Oh I'm sorry I ruined your fun !
> 
> Here's a better one .
> 
> Hope you approve
> 
> View attachment 155801


 That is one fine arse!! Be proud!


----------



## anna1

Bobgow said:


> That is one fine arse!! Be proud!


 Thank you !

x


----------



## ""H""

anna1 said:


> Oh I'm sorry I ruined your fun !
> 
> Here's a better one .
> 
> Hope you approve
> 
> View attachment 155801


 Lost for words!!

Nice is a good place to start

Morning x


----------



## anna1

> Lost for words!!
> 
> Nice is a good place to start
> 
> Morning x


 Morning

nice avi!

x


----------



## comfla

anna1 said:


> Hola ! Yes ! For now haha
> 
> where have you been ?


 work work work


----------



## anna1

comfla said:


> work work work


 Well , that is great .

Happy its going well for you !


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Oh I'm sorry I ruined your fun !
> 
> Here's a better one .
> 
> Hope you approve
> 
> View attachment 155801


 6/10


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> 6/10


 Thanx

still better than your sugar daddy's

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

found a new gym . Finally!

Its got everything I need and not too far either

so barbell squats 5x8

leg press 4x8 ( are my feet placed right if I want to hit quads more ? )

bulgarian splits 3x8

stiff legged deadlifts (dumbbells ) 3x8

seated leg curls 4x8

extensions 4x8 ( single leg )

abductions 4x20

cable crunches 3x20

have a wonderful week !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> found a new gym . Finally!
> 
> Its got everything I need and not too far either
> 
> so barbell squats 5x8
> 
> leg press 4x8 ( are my feet placed right if I want to hit quads more ? )
> 
> bulgarian splits 3x8
> 
> stiff legged deadlifts (dumbbells ) 3x8
> 
> seated leg curls 4x8
> 
> extensions 4x8 ( single leg )
> 
> abductions 4x20
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> have a wonderful week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155861


 glad you finally found somewhere you might be happy at.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> glad you finally found somewhere you might be happy at.


 Thank you . Can't believe its been such a struggle!

do you think my feet are placed correctly there to activate quads more ?

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you . Can't believe its been such a struggle!
> 
> do you think my feet are placed correctly there to activate quads more ?
> 
> x


 cant see great in the angle of the camera but would say a little wide so working more inner, here is handy diagram


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> cant see great in the angle of the camera but would say a little wide so working more inner, here is handy diagram
> 
> View attachment 155871


 Thank you , thats very useful !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you , thats very useful !
> 
> x


 full of useful or useless depending how you look it stuff me !! lols to many years wasted !! lols


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> found a new gym . Finally!
> 
> Its got everything I need and not too far either
> 
> so barbell squats 5x8
> 
> leg press 4x8 ( are my feet placed right if I want to hit quads more ? )
> 
> bulgarian splits 3x8
> 
> stiff legged deadlifts (dumbbells ) 3x8
> 
> seated leg curls 4x8
> 
> extensions 4x8 ( single leg )
> 
> abductions 4x20
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> have a wonderful week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155861


 you got your shoes on the wrong feet?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> full of useful or useless depending how you look it stuff me !! lols to many years wasted !! lols


 Why do you say that ? You're helping me ! :thumb

you havent updated your journal !! What's going on ?

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> you got your shoes on the wrong feet?


 Exactly how retarded do you think I am Heavy ?

( don't answer that haha )

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Why do you say that ? You're helping me ! :thumb
> 
> you havent updated your journal !! What's going on ?
> 
> x


 ha ha just feeling a little low.

all good, life has been tough I am having a house built and thats taking its toll, one of my business partners stole a chunk of money from the business and just general life, I lost interest in UKM for a period. As to the cut hadnt been going as well as I had liked soI have dropped all AAS with the acception of TEST and introduced 200 mg DNP and 50mg T3 a day also upped cardio as much as I hate it, have dropped 5kg in around 10 days and now dropping between half a pound to a pound a day and the abs are coming. Weirdly since dropping all compounds and upping my test to 300mg a week and only using that I have felt great and really strong in the gym. last Thursday hit pb's on different lifts, so bench is up to 180kg, deadlifts up to 260kg and barbell press 95kg , bearing in mind my caloric deficit I am really pleased.

mentally I am screwed all this wit the business has meant working day and night, as well as taking the kids away and as well as working on the building project and all the worry that goes with paying for everything, when someone steals a a large chunk ( in excess of 50K) its difficult to handle.

bet you wish you never asked now !!! lols


----------



## Mayzini

promise to up date the journal tomorrow after tonights session.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha just feeling a little low.
> 
> all good, life has been tough I am having a house built and thats taking its toll, one of my business partners stole a chunk of money from the business and just general life, I lost interest in UKM for a period. As to the cut hadnt been going as well as I had liked soI have dropped all AAS with the acception of TEST and introduced 200 mg DNP and 50mg T3 a day also upped cardio as much as I hate it, have dropped 5kg in around 10 days and now dropping between half a pound to a pound a day and the abs are coming. Weirdly since dropping all compounds and upping my test to 300mg a week and only using that I have felt great and really strong in the gym. last Thursday hit pb's on different lifts, so bench is up to 180kg, deadlifts up to 260kg and barbell press 95kg , bearing in mind my caloric deficit I am really pleased.
> 
> mentally I am screwed all this wit the business has meant working day and night, as well as taking the kids away and as well as working on the building project and all the worry that goes with paying for everything, when someone steals a a large chunk ( in excess of 50K) its difficult to handle.
> 
> bet you wish you never asked now !!! lols


 Jesus ! And I thought I had problems!

Well its admirable that you still manage to workout .

Hope everything works out in the best possible way honey

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Jesus ! And I thought I had problems!
> 
> Well its admirable that you still manage to workout .
> 
> Hope everything works out in the best possible way honey
> 
> x


 the working out is the easy bit the stress relief to the rest without that routine my head would be screwed ! even more than it is.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip 2x15 , 3x8

t bar ( I find this machine really awkward, much prefer free weights ) 3x8

bent over rows 3x8

rack pulls . Have no idea what that machine weighs , I think I went up to 80kg

dumbell rows 3x8 kept it at 30 kg but I feel more confident now , will try 32 kg next time

cable rope pullover 4x8

cable crunches 3x20

have a great day !

x


----------



## Abc987

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 2x15 , 3x8
> 
> t bar ( I find this machine really awkward, much prefer free weights ) 3x8
> 
> bent over rows 3x8
> 
> rack pulls . Have no idea what that machine weighs , I think I went up to 80kg
> 
> dumbell rows 3x8 kept it at 30 kg but I feel more confident now , will try 32 kg next time
> 
> cable rope pullover 4x8
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155937
> 
> 
> View attachment 155939


 I like the t bar but prefer the other grip to what you're holding so a wider flat grip rather than close hammer


----------



## anna1

Abc987 said:


> I like the t bar but prefer the other grip to what you're holding so a wider flat grip rather than close hammer


 Yeah , I 'll try it next time without using the chest support. Something felt off or its just that I 'm not used to it

x


----------



## Abc987

anna1 said:


> Yeah , I 'll try it next time without using the chest support. Something felt off or its just that I 'm not used to it
> 
> x


 I also have my feet on the floor as the foot plate doesn't feel right. It's a great exercise so play about with light weights until it feels right


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Yeah , I 'll try it next time without using the chest support. Something felt off or its just that I 'm not used to it
> 
> x


 pushing your chest into the pad cant be great for the wee guys


----------



## anna1

Abc987 said:


> I also have my feet on the floor as the foot plate doesn't feel right. It's a great exercise so play about with light weights until it feels right


 Yes ! Thats it I'll just stand over the bar and use the wide handle .

Sounds much better .

Thank you !


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> pushing your chest into the pad cant be great for the wee guys


 Whats a wee guy?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Whats a wee guy?


 t1ts


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> t1ts


 :lol:

oh ! Full of hipsters there

fresh out of the tanning salon and they stop mid workout to check their hair .

So funny

edit that : just realized what you said haha


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Oh I'm sorry I ruined your fun !
> 
> Here's a better one .
> 
> Hope you approve
> 
> View attachment 155801


 Is it me or have you got something between your legs (bottom right of pic) looks like a dildo :rolleye11: :lol:

Best ass goes to.................................anal

Uh i mean anna1


----------



## simonboyle

anna1 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Deadlift / upper body day
> 
> gave it a go to see if I could push myself a bit today and I deadlifted 100 kg for the first time !
> 
> So happy !! Ok it wasn't easy and I huffed and puffed a lot haha
> 
> rest was quick back and arms trivial things not much time today
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 155713


 Post videos of your technique?

Not for a percentage, but if you're starting to ouch the weight it's best to check form now.


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Is it me or have you got something between your legs (bottom right of pic) looks like a dildo :rolleye11: :lol:
> 
> Best ass goes to.................................anal
> 
> Uh i mean anna1


 Errrm .. yeah , its you haha

thank you honey

x


----------



## anna1

simonboyle said:


> Post videos of your technique?
> 
> Not for a percentage, but if you're starting to ouch the weight it's best to check form now.


 I felt that I wasn't 100% so I didn't attempt more reps .

Every once in a while though I like to temp new weights

Friday will be deadlift day and I 'll keep experimenting

dont know what has changed and I cant just copy paste videos anymore like before

do I have to set up a you tube account or sth ?

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Errrm .. yeah , its you haha
> 
> thank you honey
> 
> x


 Damn it, and theres me thinking i had good eyes


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Damn it, and theres me thinking i had good eyes


 No worries, it happens to the best of us

I understand how the pic could have been misleading but it was taken after working hours :lol:

x


----------



## simonboyle

anna1 said:


> I felt that I wasn't 100% so I didn't attempt more reps .
> 
> Every once in a while though I like to temp new weights
> 
> Friday will be deadlift day and I 'll keep experimenting
> 
> dont know what has changed and I cant just copy paste videos anymore like before
> 
> do I have to set up a you tube account or sth ?
> 
> x


 No idea.

Not played with this forum since it changed over. It may be easier long term to set up a YouTube account though.


----------



## Matt2

anna1 said:


> Oh I'm sorry I ruined your fun !
> 
> Here's a better one .
> 
> Hope you approve
> 
> View attachment 155801


 This is all wrong. You left the label sticking out! Tuck that thing in and repost please.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Matt2 said:


> This is all wrong. You left the label sticking out! Tuck that thing in and repost please.


 @anna1 tuck it in then pull to the side

thanks buddy


----------



## anna1

Matt2 said:


> This is all wrong. You left the label sticking out! Tuck that thing in and repost please.


 You're the first to notice haha .

I was trying on underware and I couldn't tear the label off

ok next time :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Shoulders , triceps

ohp 3x8

lateral raises

side lateral raises ( used the 14 kg today , felt ok )

incline bench press ( dumbbells)

single arm arnold press

bent over raises . Dont know why I get this excited with this exercise haha . Tried 16 kg , felt good

face pulls

triceps : pressdowns , pushdowns, single arm pushdowns alternating grips

everything 3x8

cable crunches 3x25

have a good one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

love the magic boots they are on fire !!! truly cosmic


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> love the magic boots they are on fire !!! truly cosmic


 Haha I had to be standing by the window to get some fresh air but I think its worse . Sun was burning me

really hope they start the ac soon . We have a constant 30 C here but for most people it's normal and they're not bothered yet


----------



## 25434

I don't feel too sorry for u at this moment. I'm sat invigilating an exam, it's about 300 degrees in this room and I have 30 guys in here sweating, farting, snotting all over the place......gross. Would rather be in your gym, lol!

nice shiny footwear, ha ha....you're so terribly fashion conscious dahhhhhling! :lol:

thats a bit of gentle humour by the way, in case it didn't read well. X


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> I don't feel too sorry for u at this moment. I'm sat invigilating an exam, it's about 300 degrees in this room and I have 30 guys in here sweating, farting, snotting all over the place......gross. Would rather be in your gym, lol!
> 
> nice shiny footwear, ha ha....you're so terribly fashion conscious dahhhhhling! :lol:
> 
> thats a bit of gentle humour by the way, in case it didn't read well. X


 Haha . Hang in there . How much longer do you have ?

no , not complaining. Its a decent gym . I 'm very happy there .

Its hot generally here . Not normal for the season

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 6x8 . Seems like I'm learning to squat all over again with the barbell so I proceed very carefully with the weights .

I also lower the safety bars little by little cause I'm a chicken haha

leg press 4x8

stiff legged deadlifts ( dumbbell) 4x8

single leg on smith machine 3x12

leg extensions ( single leg ) 4x8

leg curls 3x8

the lying cable curl that I really like 3x8

donkey kicks 3x15

abductions 3x20

cable crunches 3x20

have a good one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 6x8 . Seems like I'm learning to squat all over again with the barbell so I proceed very carefully with the weights .
> 
> I also lower the safety bars little by little cause I'm a chicken haha
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> stiff legged deadlifts ( dumbbell) 4x8
> 
> single leg on smith machine 3x12
> 
> leg extensions ( single leg ) 4x8
> 
> leg curls 3x8
> 
> the lying cable curl that I really like 3x8
> 
> donkey kicks 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x20
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156045
> 
> 
> View attachment 156047


 if your training alone the safety bar is advisable for most people, I do for super heavy squats which is rare these days due to my 43 year old knees hating me for it.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> if your training alone the safety bar is advisable for most people, I do for super heavy squats which is rare these days due to my 43 year old knees hating me for it.


 I wouldn't work without those mainly for the safety of others ha

its so dramatically different to workout with free weights

I finally feel what I'm supposed to be feeling with the squats.

x


----------



## 25434

It's not a case of being a chicken. It's being safe. I always use them. The day you don't and something goes wrong you would be sorry. I'm sure you know that anyway, but it doesn't harm for me to say.

This morning I did 3 sets of 50 reps (300 in total...as one does, lol) on the abductor and the ...umm..umm..inductor? hurrr hurrr. 25 sitting down and 25 half standing up to hit a slightly different angle.....I'm currently sat on my blue cushion as my bum is on fire, and not for the reasons the guys usually talk about it on here.. :lol:

I think you should try it? hee heee...why should I suffer alone right? :whistling:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> It's not a case of being a chicken. It's being safe. I always use them. The day you don't and something goes wrong you would be sorry. I'm sure you know that anyway, but it doesn't harm for me to say.
> 
> This morning I did 3 sets of 50 reps (300 in total...as one does, lol) on the abductor and the ...umm..umm..inductor? hurrr hurrr. 25 sitting down and 25 half standing up to hit a slightly different angle.....I'm currently sat on my blue cushion as my bum is on fire, and not for the reasons the guys usually talk about it on here.. :lol:
> 
> I think you should try it? hee heee...why should I suffer alone right? :whistling:


 I was thinking of you at the leg press when I was trying to push 90 kg and you do 290 ? Haha

you read my mind , I 'll do those standing up as well , or well semi standing with knees slightly bent .

People will stare but I don't care :cool2:

x


----------



## 25434

by the way.......

before I squat I take a few mins to crouch right down as if I was going to have a wee on the floor...(sorry for that analogy)...spread your knees out and put your elbows on the inside of your knees and keep your feet flat on the floor but get your bum right down there. It's a great stretch and helps me with mobility. I was just thinking as you are a tall lady (soddit)....you may find it helpful to loosen up your lower back, knees etc. No worries if you don't try it. It's just a thought.


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> I was thinking of you at the leg press when I was trying to push 90 kg and you do 290 ? Haha
> 
> you read my mind , I 'll do those standing up as well , or well semi standing with knees slightly bent .
> 
> People will stare but I don't care :cool2:
> 
> x


 quite right! I don't give a sod what people think of me. I do what I want to get the job done...AND...when I started out with weights I literally couldn't lift a 20k bar up on its own and I did the leg press with no weight on at all and sweated my arse off doing it! Take small steps, it doesn't matter as long as you are heading in the right direction....x


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> by the way.......
> 
> before I squat I take a few mins to crouch right down as if I was going to have a wee on the floor...(sorry for that analogy)...spread your knees out and put your elbows on the inside of your knees and keep your feet flat on the floor but get your bum right down there. It's a great stretch and helps me with mobility. I was just thinking as you are a tall lady (soddit)....you may find it helpful to loosen up your lower back, knees etc. No worries if you don't try it. It's just a thought.


 Thank you , yes . Some stretching is paramount.

I discovered today that I 'm not as flexible as I thought


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> quite right! I don't give a sod what people think of me. I do what I want to get the job done...AND...when I started out with weights I literally couldn't lift a 20k bar up on its own and I did the leg press with no weight on at all and sweated my arse off doing it! Take small steps, it doesn't matter as long as you are heading in the right direction....x


 Ah Flubs if you ever come to Athens we'll train together.

You 'll show those posh kids how its done :lol:


----------



## 25434

My cushion.....I won't give u a pic of my bum....that would be too scary, lol.

Athens hey?..... my family have an apartment there....who knows, our paths may cross.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> My cushion.....I won't give u a pic of my bum....that would be too scary, lol.
> 
> Athens hey?..... my family have an apartment there....who knows, our paths may cross.
> 
> View attachment 156049


 No kidding!

That would be great !


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 6x8 . Seems like I'm learning to squat all over again with the barbell so I proceed very carefully with the weights .
> 
> I also lower the safety bars little by little cause I'm a chicken haha
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> stiff legged deadlifts ( dumbbell) 4x8
> 
> single leg on smith machine 3x12
> 
> leg extensions ( single leg ) 4x8
> 
> leg curls 3x8
> 
> the lying cable curl that I really like 3x8
> 
> donkey kicks 3x15
> 
> abductions 3x20
> 
> cable crunches 3x20
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156045
> 
> 
> View attachment 156047


 I suspect people wont even notice the safety bars with that arse grabbing their attention when you're squatting :lol:

Seriously though, not chicken, if it allows you to push harder then use the safety bars/rails, that is why theyre there!


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> I suspect people wont even notice the safety bars with that arse grabbing their attention when you're squatting :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, not chicken, if it allows you to push harder then use the safety bars/rails, that is why theyre there!


 Most dont even know why I'm using them .

the one in the cardio room is always available cause noone will go near it .

I play around with the height a bit and look like I 'm contemplating on it like I know my sh"t :lol:


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Most dont even know why I'm using them .
> 
> the one in the cardio room is always available cause noone will go near it .
> 
> I play around with the height a bit and look like I 'm contemplating on it like I know my sh"t :lol:


 I think we're due some more progress pics, you know, to show progress since, erm, using safety bars :thumb

I reckon most don't even notice you're using them TBH, i never notice anything in my gym, fire alarm was going off last week i didnt even hear it because of my headphones :lol:


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> I think we're due some more progress pics, you know, to show progress since, erm, using safety bars :thumb
> 
> I reckon most don't even notice you're using them TBH, i never notice anything in my gym, fire alarm was going off last week i didnt even hear it because of my headphones :lol:


 Was there an actual fire or were they checking how fast your survival instincts would kick in ? Haha


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Most dont even know why I'm using them .


 U shouldn't really care about that, just go in, do your stuff and off. I do think though, whatever reason people are in there for, at least they are in there right?


----------



## CG88

anna1 said:


> Was there an actual fire or were they checking how fast your survival instincts would kick in ? Haha


 There was no fire, it was just a test (i missed the announcement for the test too)

Only noticed when i took my earphones out when i went to the toilet, loud alarm blasting :lol:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> U shouldn't really care about that, just go in, do your stuff and off. I do think though, whatever reason people are in there for, at least they are in there right?


 Yes , instead of sitting on their couches. ( except for the dorks with really tiny legs ) :lol:


----------



## anna1

CG88 said:


> There was no fire, it was just a test (i missed the announcement for the test too)
> 
> Only noticed when i took my earphones out when i went to the toilet, loud alarm blasting :lol:


 I can imagine the follow up announcement

" congratulations! You all survived!

Except for the dude in the bathroom "

haha

x


----------



## SuperRips

Flubs said:


> by the way.......
> 
> before I squat I take a few mins to crouch right down as if I was going to have a wee on the floor...(sorry for that analogy)...spread your knees out and put your elbows on the inside of your knees and keep your feet flat on the floor but get your bum right down there.


 Oh I saaaaayyyy!!!

Blame the Masteron not me :whistling:

New gym @anna1??


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Oh I saaaaayyyy!!!
> 
> Blame the Masteron not me :whistling:
> 
> New gym @anna1??


 Yes ! Finally found a decent one .

And only 15 min walk away !


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Yes ! Finally found a decent one .
> 
> And only 15 min walk away !


 Looks like they have decent kit. Look forward to seeing the rest of the gym


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Looks like they have decent kit. Look forward to seeing the rest of the gym


 Bit by bit , yeah . I 'll walk you through it 

x


----------



## Mayzini

Flubs said:


> It's not a case of being a chicken. It's being safe. I always use them. The day you don't and something goes wrong you would be sorry. I'm sure you know that anyway, but it doesn't harm for me to say.
> 
> This morning I did 3 sets of 50 reps (300 in total...as one does, lol) on the abductor and the ...umm..umm..inductor? hurrr hurrr. 25 sitting down and 25 half standing up to hit a slightly different angle.....I'm currently sat on my blue cushion as my bum is on fire, and not for the reasons the guys usually talk about it on here.. :lol:
> 
> I think you should try it? hee heee...why should I suffer alone right? :whistling:


 so true, I have learnt this the hard way, nearly passed out doing heavy squats after stupidly ( it was a younger time when I thought I was invincible) doing deadlifts before them, half way thought a squat, my head went I next I was falling, I manged to grab the frame and steady myself back up. Now any squats etc I use whatever safety bar/rail possible. Same as asking for a spot, if I am benching and deciding to go extra heavy I always ask for a spot just isnt worth the risk of dropping a nice heavy weight on your head !


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Deadlifts / upper body

so happy ! They have a tiny room for deadlifts alone !

5x5 no efforts for pbs today . Dont know why I felt so knackered this morning . I stayed @80 kg

t bar

close grip pull down

dumbbell rows

wide grip cable pullovers

all 4x8

triceps : pressdowns , pushdowns, single arm pushdowns reverse grip

shoulders: lateral raises , single arm arnold presses , bent over raises all 3x10

quick check . Dont feel very optimistic today , ok I'm a little leaner , legs are starting to show a bit , not particularly happy with the midsection though ...

have a great weekend everyone!

x


----------



## Mayzini

welcome to bodybuilding Anna you have finally clicked into the mental turmoil most of suffer in that we are never happy with ourselves !! lols

I would dd if you training doing deadlifts in that get up, I need to find myself that gym !!! lols especially red, blimey I have dropped the tren and it still got to me !!! lols

I am never happy, recently i have had a lot of people comment on my size, I am not massive but as I drop weight you look bigger muscular wise, I have had at least 3 people this week saying "it must be the roids mate your massive". I started thinking I am getting to big and thought I want to drop size, then yesterday trained at a proper bodybuilding gym and felt really small and decided f**k this I want to get bigger ! lols

I am never happy with my mid section,, after bloating up to 25stone when injured few years back I got fat and I have never really recovered the mid section but I am 43 years old for christ sake. My mrs ( as you know also trains seriously) and others say they like the way I look etc. its a constantly mindgame this game the more you do the better you get and the better at screwing your own head.

I would add you look great by the way I think you have made real progress, you have some good definition in the shoulders and back, your legs are showing separations now too. The mid section is goal dependent, I would like a cut six pack but even younger for me to hit that I have to go low BF and I end up feeling crappy etc, I feel the best around 15%-20% bf for me that means barely visable abs etc. but you have done well. If you want an honest review can I make a suggestion perhaps do a proper front side and back view ( not in your lacey underwear the haters are gonna hate me, sports underwear is fine) and we can assess the current state of affairs, it is difficult to assess when your draped over a chair or whatever.

I am happy to give an objective, non sexual opinion on where you are at and what I think could be done to improve things, but its up to you hun.


----------



## anna1

Thank you @Mayzini

I don't know what's gotten into me and I want to look stage ready but without competing ha ( just for the easiest category possible :lol: )

losing fat means dropping more weight and I dont think I would feel healthy though . ( but there's nothing healthy about competing)

dont have sports underware ( seriously)

so what bf do I look like being in those pics from the morning?

x










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gary29

I can nearly see what you had for breakfast.....


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you @Mayzini
> 
> I don't know what's gotten into me and I want to look stage ready but without competing ha ( just for the easiest category possible :lol: )
> 
> losing fat means dropping more weight and I dont think I would feel healthy though . ( but there's nothing healthy about competing)
> 
> dont have sports underware ( seriously)
> 
> so what bf do I look like being in those pics from the morning?
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156113
> 
> 
> View attachment 156115


 female body fat judgement is difficult to call, and is always higher than mens. you are reasonably lean there so I would say somewhere between 17-25% Perhaps lower. stage ready you could compete in most bikini comps now as you are.

lets forget bodyfat for a minute. what is your ideal goal. for me I would personally concentrate and put a little more muscle on the frame and then drop weight but I do like a rounder stronger look. I think you appear lean and most would be more than happy with that figure.

I think more muscle would lead to better definition.

shoulders- wider shoulder gives the impression of a smaller was giving you a triangular look you have a great frame for that in my opinion. you have good sshould definitely but in my opinion you could do with building a little bit of muscle there.

legs - I believe some leg work is still need to bring them up a bit as you have great long legs but they are naturally thin ( again what many women would die for) but they are a bit straight down if you know what I mean.

The you mid section I would say is reasonably strong the compound lifts you incorporate build a strong core.

thats all being over critical you look great hun, but you have to give the goal and we can help you achieve it. stage ready but what category bikini most slim girls like you could do that without losing step.

There are others on here must more experienced in female training than me. I take a keen interest in the training and nutrition side and happy to give my opinion, not always claiming its right or I am some sort of c"coach" either before people jump on it.


----------



## anna1

Definetely @Mayzini , I will work on adding more muscle if possible especially in lower body . I just wanted to experience the dieting bit as I never had to do it in the past and had no idea how I would respond

I will just keep trying to shed a bit more fat for a little longer or until I'm sick of it .

I 'm not complaining, I look very different to what I did a year ago .

At some point during the summer I will stop dieting and start building up calories slowly . My first goal is definitely to grow my legs .

thank you for the input!

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> I can nearly see what you had for breakfast.....


 You can't see my d1ck in those pics mate x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> You can't see my d1ck in those pics mate x


 Awww . Look who's feeling frisky today !

What happened ? Managed not to get grounded for the weekend?

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Awww . Look who's feeling frisky today !
> 
> What happened ? Managed not to get grounded for the weekend?
> 
> x


 Anna Anna Anna


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Thank you @Mayzini
> 
> I don't know what's gotten into me and I want to look stage ready but without competing ha ( just for the easiest category possible :lol: )
> 
> losing fat means dropping more weight and I dont think I would feel healthy though . ( but there's nothing healthy about competing)
> 
> dont have sports underware ( seriously)
> 
> so what bf do I look like being in those pics from the morning?
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156113
> 
> 
> View attachment 156115


 best pic yet Bruce x


----------



## Gary29

Nice lips


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Nice lips


 That took me a while to understand


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> That took me a while to understand


 What did he mean?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> What did he mean?


 Ha nothing. Just a little innuendo about the ice cream pics I pmed her


----------



## Bobgow

Getting less and less material I like it a lot :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Really late in on this one about the high volume shoulder stuff.... Are you still doing it? Have you noticed any difference in shoulders? Personally, I do think that volume for shoulders is slightly high as @BestBefore1989 said, but do you think it's been of benefit?

Also, hope people don't hate me for this but agree with @Mayzini on what he says. Get some pictures, front, back and side, just normal pictures, and use these to track progress. From the pictures I can see, its really difficult to see your full physique and therefore sometimes means you can't fully see the changes you've made.

Ever since I've been training, I've been taking the same pictures, (more so in prep) posed the same way in the same place and I can track my progress properly. And this is great when dieting down to, sometimes you think fat loss had stalled, especially week to week but if you have pictures to look back at, you can see the changes.

As un flattering as they may be, they're so helpful. Here's some standard ones I take, these are from the start of prep to near comp time. With these poses you can see my shape and progress

















Again as Mayzini said, wider shoulders add to the illusion of a smaller waist and then with good legs, gives you like an x shape.

For legs, women tend to struggle with legs, they're very stubborn! I tend to do quite a bit of high volume work with legs.... Legs can stand and work well with high volume work. I train them 2 or 3 times a week. Leg detail doesn't seem to come out in a lot of women until you're at quite low body fat, just how us women are made unfortunately!

Also, this sport definitely messes with your head! You start dieting down and feel tiny and small, or you don't feel as lean as you are, there's a lot of mind games involved but that what they are mind games.

Plus i know a lot, me included are never really truly happy with how they look. But use that as motivation to keep working hard and don't doubt yourself.

You do look great though, so well done on what you've done up to now! :thumb


----------



## anna1

Thank you so much for the feedback @Keeks !

Wow , ok I dont aspire to ever look the way you do pre comp 

high volume for shoulders I really enjoy but for shoulders only . I dont know why really , I find it very challenging ( in a good way ) Maybe because fat is lower in the area and I can see change during every set .

I do understand that heavier weights would be ideal to help me grow but since that part is weaker I was hoping to recompensate that way and I think it has worked so far , so every second workout I usually throw in extra exercises and reps

legs are a pain , yes ! Haha they grow so slow .

Ok , I will start keeping proper track with " normal " pics once a month

you understand I started out this log for fun and not taking it too seriously so its been a little " light hearted " to say the least :whistling: , but it doesn't mean I am not taking my training seriously either .

Thank you again for your comments

You look awesome

x


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> View attachment 156047


 I'm no expert and the angle of the pic could make me wrong but it looks like your feet are too far back, ideally you want the bar directly over the heels of your feet.

As it is, it is forcing your rear out, your torso is almost parallel to the floor yet your thighs are no where near low.

The other issue I see is allowing your elbows back, keep them forwards which in turn will force you to keep your torso more upright.

I applaud your effort but don't wish to see you get an injury from what looks like poor form.


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm no expert and the angle of the pic could make me wrong but it looks like your feet are too far back, ideally you want the bar directly over the heels of your feet.
> 
> As it is, it is forcing your rear out, your torso is almost parallel to the floor yet your thighs are no where near low.
> 
> The other issue I see is allowing your elbows back, keep them forwards which in turn will force you to keep your torso more upright.
> 
> I applaud your effort but don't wish to see you get an injury from what looks like poor form.


 Yes , thank you for the observations .

I understand that I have to reinvent the way I squat. Smith machine can give you a very false sense of security.

I didnt even go low enough on the first efforts . Dont think I will fir the next few either until I practice the stance first.

Hadn't noticed the elbow thing, will try to correct that as well .

Thank you!

x


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Yes , thank you for the observations .
> 
> I understand that I have to reinvent the way I squat. Smith machine can give you a very false sense of security.
> 
> I didnt even go low enough on the first efforts . Dont think I will fir the next few either until I practice the stance first.
> 
> *Hadn't noticed the elbow thing, will try to correct that as well . *
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> x


 Narrowing your hand spacing on the bar will help greatly with this, I go just outside the deltoids and it keeps the elbows inline with torso and under the bar ,not sure why but it helps maintain an upright torso also


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Narrowing your hand spacing on the bar will help greatly with this, I go just outside the deltoids and it keeps the elbows inline with torso and under the bar ,not sure why but it helps maintain an upright torso also


 Thank you .

For some reason I felt that using a wide grip keeps me more stable .

Looking at the picture I understand everything that's wrong with the posture, lets see if I can put it in practice 

x


----------



## Ultrasonic

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm no expert and the angle of the pic could make me wrong but it looks like your feet are too far back, ideally you want the bar directly over the heels of your feet.


 Middle of the foot not heels is what to aim for I believe.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ultrasonic said:


> Middle of the foot not heels is what to aim for I believe.


 Most advise to drive through the heels as very few can actually get the bar that far back but by working on it, it'll be middle usually.

Advising to go middle will usually make folk believe that at the toes is acceptable hence I aim for heels.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BLUE(UK) said:


> Most advise to drive through the heels as very few can actually get the bar that far back but by working on it, it'll be middle usually.
> 
> Advising to go middle will usually make folk believe that at the toes is acceptable hence I aim for heels.


 I'm going with the likes of Mark Rippetoe. Personally I think aiming to keep the bar above the heels is asking to end up falling over backwards, and I'll be honest I've never heard anyone suggest this before.

Note that the middle of the foot is not very far in front of the shin.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm going with the likes of Mark Rippetoe. Personally I think aiming to keep the bar above the heels is asking to end up falling over backwards, and I'll be honest I've never heard anyone suggest this before.
> 
> Note that the middle of the foot is not very far in front of the shin.


 I'm going by my own advice in using the thought that if you say to aim for the the middle of the foot and they usually fold at the hips, they'll get to squatting with the bar slightly in front and feel that's ok. Tell them to aim for the heel, they'll be in the middle and feel that's ok.

Remember that even though this is what we're aiming for, no-one gets a plumb bob and checks where the bar is in line with so it's purely guess work.

If one feels that they're falling back, just like falling forwards, they'll adjust on the next rep although in saying that, I don't think that in over 25yrs of attending various gyms have I ever saw anyone fall backwards, I have seen LOTS of people stumble forwards.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm going by my own advice in using the thought that if you say to aim for the the middle of the foot and they usually fold at the hips, they'll get to squatting with the bar slightly in front and feel that's ok. Tell them to aim for the heel, they'll be in the middle and feel that's ok.
> 
> Remember that even though this is what we're aiming for, no-one gets a plumb bob and checks where the bar is in line with so it's purely guess work.
> 
> If one feels that they're falling back, just like falling forwards, they'll adjust on the next rep although in saying that, I don't think that in over 25yrs of attending various gyms have I ever saw anyone fall backwards, I have seen LOTS of people stumble forwards.


 Queues and what you actually want to achieve can certainly be different, and I totally agree that falling forward is a far more common issue.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ultrasonic said:


> Queues and what you actually want to achieve can certainly be different, and I totally agree that falling forward is a far more common issue.


 Queues? (I know this is autocorrect but what is it?)


----------



## Ultrasonic

BLUE(UK) said:


> Queues? (I know this is autocorrect but what is it?)


 Actually me being thick and using the wrong word. I meant cues!


----------



## anna1

So what's the consensus you guys ?

Where do I put that bar ??!!

@Ultrasonic @BLUE(UK)

the suspense is killing me

x


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> So what's the consensus you guys ?
> 
> Where do I put that bar ??!!
> 
> @Ultrasonic @BLUE(UK)
> 
> the suspense is killing me
> 
> x


 :lol:

Bar goes on the shoulders. (Don't get us started on low bar or high bar!!)


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bar goes on the shoulders. (Don't get us started on low bar or high bar!!)


 

so what you are saying is that I should aim to keep bar above mid foot but you 're telling me heels because I'm a retard and I have more chances of getting it right this way ?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> so what you are saying is that I should aim to keep bar above mid foot but you 're telling me heels because I'm a retard and I have more chances of getting it right this way ?


 Exactly that. :lol:

i actually aim for heel as I simply know that I can't physically get that bar that far back due to my physical proportions, if I aim for middle, you can bet that I start to tip forwards. Oh yeah, I'm a retard. 

I actually trained legs earlier, I felt sick just trying to drive home let alone climb the stairs to lie on my bed(it's my safe place!!).


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Exactly that. :lol:
> 
> i actually aim for heel as I simply know that I can't physically get that bar that far back due to my physical proportions, if I aim for middle, you can bet that I start to tip forwards.
> 
> I actually trained legs earlier, I felt sick just trying to drive home let alone climb the stairs to lie on my bed(it's my safe place!!).


 Hmmm .

Thanx for being so honest ( I think :lol: )

no gym today , its a long weekend and everything is closed here

Its legs tomorrow.

lf I dont report back by 12 pm something went very wrong haha


----------



## Ultrasonic

You'll know if the weight isn't over the middle of your foot as you'll feel more weight either on the ball of your foot/toes, or your heels. If you just stand up normally (without a barbell on your back) you'll naturally have a pretty even weight distribution across your foot. You want that.

Like Blue I'm guessing from your photo that you might currently feel it more in your toes?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> Hmmm .
> 
> Thanx for being so honest ( I think :lol: )
> 
> no gym today , its a long weekend and everything is closed here
> 
> Its legs tomorrow.
> 
> lf I dont report back by 12 pm something went very wrong haha


 Consider training calves first, allows them to stretch further forwards which will also aid bringing the bar in line.


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> You'll know if the weight isn't over the middle of your foot as you'll feel more weight either on the ball of your foot/toes, or your heels. If you just stand up normally (without a barbell on your back) you'll naturally have a pretty even weight distribution across your foot. You want that.
> 
> Like Blue I'm guessing from your photo that you might currently feel it more in your toes?


 Thinking back , yes

( I was aiming to push through the heels though )

I will focus on that tomorrow , try to figure out what I'm doing wrong

x


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Consider training calves first, allows them to stretch further forwards which will also aid bringing the bar in line.


 If I train calves I cant even walk up the stairs 

the point is to keep the torso more upright, if I understand well ?


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> *If I train calves I cant even walk up the stairs*
> 
> the point is to keep the torso more upright, if I understand well ?


 hands and knees


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> If I train calves I cant even walk up the stairs
> 
> the point is to keep the torso more upright, if I understand well ?


 Calves to allow the lower limbs to extend forwards, this in turn keeps the ass from going out so far and folding at the hips(as heavyassweights would have you squat), elbows pulled forwards will aid you keeping upright also.


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Calves to allow the lower limbs to extend forwards, this in turn keeps the ass from going out so far and folding at the hips(as heavyassweights would have you squat), elbows pulled forwards will aid you keeping upright also.


 :lol:

this is too much information..

will try to remember

x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> hands and knees


 The way you leave work every morning ?

x


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> this is too much information..
> 
> will try to remember
> 
> x


 Yes I agree.

Maybe try and remember to read back at the posts while between sets.

IMO, it is worth spending a bit of time doing single reps but with your usual weight to get used to bar and foot placement, and finding which puts you into the right 'groove'. I think you'll know when you get it 'right'.


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yes I agree.
> 
> Maybe try and remember to read back at the posts while between sets.
> 
> IMO, it is worth spending a bit of time doing single reps but with your usual weight to get used to bar and foot placement, and finding which puts you into the right 'groove'. I think you'll know when you get it 'right'.


 Yes , thank you .

I 'll just practice a lot with an empty bar first

x


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> Thinking back , yes
> 
> ( I was aiming to push through the heels though )
> 
> I will focus on that tomorrow , try to figure out what I'm doing wrong
> 
> x


 The cue I have to use for myself is to more consciously sit back (stick by butt back) to stop me having the weight too far forward. I'm not a natural or good squatter though so to be honest you'd be better off at looking at a decent YouTube instructional video than listening to me.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ultrasonic said:


> The cue I have to use for myself is to more consciously sit back (stick by butt back) to stop me having the weight too far forward. I'm not a natural or good squatter though so to be honest you'd be better off at looking at a decent YouTube instructional video than listening to me.


 Ha, I now get what you mean with 'cue' as I didn't get it before(I just thought you'd had a night out with Frandeman). See below for my thoughts on that.



anna1 said:


> Yes , thank you .
> 
> I 'll just practice a lot with an empty bar first
> 
> x


 Although I do my first set with the empty bar, I simply cannot get to depth with that, I need the weight pushing me down although in saying that, back when I did Muay Thai and would do my 15-20mins stretch routine before lifting, I'd hit depth with ease. I no longer stretch as all it does is pulls my lower back.

The above is why I suggested that you work up to and do a series of single reps with your working weight as this is what you'll be using anyway. If you have the flexibility then great, you'll be fine with the bar or cue.


----------



## Ultrasonic

@anna1 one thing I think complicates learning to squat for a beginner is the big variability in the way a 'correct' squat varies from person to person due to different relative proportions (e.g. I have long femurs and a short upper body), as well as high vs low bar placement.

Not sure if the following links may be of interest or not but they explain this a bit more. The second gives real world examples. (The videos won't embed as I'm posting from my phone.)


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> @anna1 one thing I think complicates learning to squat for a beginner is the big variability in the way a 'correct' squat varies from person to person due to different relative proportions (e.g. I have long femurs and a short upper body), as well as high vs low bar placement.
> 
> Not sure if the following links may be of interest or not but they explain this a bit more. The second gives real world examples. (The videos won't embed as I'm posting from my phone.)


 Second one is very helpful, thank you I will have to try a wider stance I guess

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

tried different stances for the squats , also although I like low bar I think the high bar permits me to keep a better posture . There is quite a difference. Dont remember sets and reps . It was a lot

leg press 4x8

stiff legged with dumbbells 4x8

leg extensions 4x8 ( single leg )

sitted leg curl 4x8

lying leg curl with cables

donkey kicks

hip thrusts

abductions

have a good one !

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> tried different stances for the squats , also although I like low bar I think the high bar permits me to keep a better posture . There is quite a difference. Dont remember sets and reps . It was a lot
> 
> leg press 4x8
> 
> stiff legged with dumbbells 4x8
> 
> leg extensions 4x8 ( single leg )
> 
> sitted leg curl 4x8
> 
> lying leg curl with cables
> 
> donkey kicks
> 
> hip thrusts
> 
> abductions
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156329
> 
> 
> View attachment 156331


 going all out leg attack at the min then hun


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> going all out leg attack at the min then hun


 If I dont get this right I 'll burst 

yes , legs is a priority.

they 're depressing

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> If I dont get this right I 'll burst
> 
> yes , legs is a priority.
> 
> they 're depressing
> 
> x


 well good luck to you, I could never get on with low bar squats when I used to squat that is, dont do it often now due to knee issues. I find my knees end up wiping me out for days which means not being able to train which sucks.

good luck with it what sort of training split are you working then at the mo ?


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> well good luck to you, I could never get on with low bar squats when I used to squat that is, dont do it often now due to knee issues. I find my knees end up wiping me out for days which means not being able to train which sucks.
> 
> good luck with it what sort of training split are you working then at the mo ?


 Well I try to hit every muscle group twice a week . For legs I will have to accommodate a third day at least for compound movements alone

so its legs , back and biceps , chest shoulders and triceps

first training of the week as heavy as I can go , second workout higher reps

some core work at the end of every workout ( abs , lower back )


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Well I try to hit every muscle group twice a week . For legs I will have to accommodate a third day at least for compound movements alone
> 
> so its legs , back and biceps , chest shoulders and triceps
> 
> first training of the week as heavy as I can go , second workout higher reps
> 
> some core work at the end of every workout ( abs , lower back )


 seems good, if you ever fancy varying it up, try and upper lower split. I found this allows slightly more frequency and also allows me to empathize bias towards body parts. So for instance, chest I am working on, so I do upper ( chest dominant) heavy load mon Lower Tuesday, upper ( chest dominant higher volume) Wed Lower Thursday, Friday ( if I train) basically chest and back so that chest gets three decent sessions, back is also but other upper body parts still get twice.

so you could go Legs (quad dominant), upper, Lower( ham and glute dominant) upper, lower (high volume). this would allow your upper bodyparts twice a week still but your legs three times a week, but this is on the basis you want to train 5 days a week of course. Just an idea that jumped into my head if your concentrating on body part preference.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> seems good, if you ever fancy varying it up, try and upper lower split. I found this allows slightly more frequency and also allows me to empathize bias towards body parts. So for instance, chest I am working on, so I do upper ( chest dominant) heavy load mon Lower Tuesday, upper ( chest dominant higher volume) Wed Lower Thursday, Friday ( if I train) basically chest and back so that chest gets three decent sessions, back is also but other upper body parts still get twice.
> 
> so you could go Legs (quad dominant), upper, Lower( ham and glute dominant) upper, lower (high volume). this would allow your upper bodyparts twice a week still but your legs three times a week, but this is on the basis you want to train 5 days a week of course. Just an idea that jumped into my head if your concentrating on body part preference.


 I have thought of that but maybe when Im a bit more advanced .

I like to focus on shoulders and back as well a lot

I'll try to work it out

you train chest 3 times a week ?

When do you train legs ? 

x


----------



## Mayzini

as I said I do upper/lower/upper/lower/chest and back so legs get twice a week. I am lucky legs are a strong point I played both football and rugby, and also sprinted to a decent standard as a youngster so the wheels are good.

what I do is blocks of 4 so 4 weeks of so the upper sessions can be whatever body part dominant you like, so chest dominant at the moment, then once I get back from Marbella in June, I am back dominant for a period, then shoulder dominant in the next 4 week block.

just something you might want to try, if you want a hand constructing something like this in just give me a shout, ill happily try and help set it up for you. just give me a shout.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> as I said I do upper/lower/upper/lower/chest and back so legs get twice a week. I am lucky legs are a strong point I played both football and rugby, and also sprinted to a decent standard as a youngster so the wheels are good.
> 
> what I do is blocks of 4 so 4 weeks of so the upper sessions can be whatever body part dominant you like, so chest dominant at the moment, then once I get back from Marbella in June, I am back dominant for a period, then shoulder dominant in the next 4 week block.
> 
> just something you might want to try, if you want a hand constructing something like this in just give me a shout, ill happily try and help set it up for you. just give me a shout.


 Thank you , I will!

Oh yeah , Marbella

so I guess its chest and biceps dominant till then :thumb

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you , I will!
> 
> Oh yeah , Marbella
> 
> so I guess its chest and biceps dominant till then :thumb
> 
> x


 ha ha is dropping calories and fat dominant until then !!! lols no where near to where I wanted to be 4 weeks out from going. I think I am just getting too old for it and enjoy life to much, to get proper shredded these days !!! lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha is dropping calories and fat dominant until then !!! lols no where near to where I wanted to be 4 weeks out from going. I think I am just getting too old for it and enjoy life to much, to get proper shredded these days !!! lols


 Haha .

Its ok , I bet you'll be the hottest daddy around when you get there


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha .
> 
> Its ok , I bet you'll be the hottest daddy around when you get there


 ha ha I doubt it, the pool parties are full of body beautiful's I will just be and old guy trying to not look out of place !! lols.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha I doubt it, the pool parties are full of body beautiful's I will just be and old guy trying to not look out of place !! lols.


 Well , post a pool party selfie when you're back and we'll be the judge of that


----------



## BLUE(UK)

@anna1 from the pics(not always easy to tell), the form looks a lot better than before. Did it feel better?

Good on you for using the free weights and also trying different bar placements.

P.S, my legs feel horrendous from yesterday's high rep sissy squats/barbell squats/hack squats session. It's just the weakness leaving my legs though. :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> @anna1 from the pics(not always easy to tell), the form looks a lot better than before. Did it feel better?
> 
> Good on you for using the free weights and also trying different bar placements.
> 
> P.S, my legs feel horrendous from yesterday's high rep sissy squats/barbell squats/hack squats session. It's just the weakness leaving my legs though. :thumbup1:


 I did soo many reps trying to practice everything

elbows in , core straighter , bar over heels , no , over mid foot etc haha

I felt it would be better to practice with free weights

plus this gym has a tiny room for crossfitters which is basically like a warehouse ( I guess they don't deserve better haha ) but its always empty in the mornings and great for practice

yes , I felt more confident. Not 100% but getting there

x


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> View attachment 156329


 Do you find your wrists hurt at all? For at least low bar squats it's very common to use a thumbless grip (thumb over the bar rather than under as you have now) to make it easier to keep the wrists straight, and get the elbows further back which provides a more stable platform for the bar to rest on.


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> Do you find your wrists hurt at all? For at least low bar squats it's very common to use a thumbless grip (thumb over the bar rather than under as you have now) to make it easier to keep the wrists straight, and get the elbows further back which provides a more stable platform for the bar to rest on.


 No , I feel no pressure on my wrists

what do you mean keep elbows further back ?

I was trying to keep them more tucked in


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> I did soo many reps trying to practice everything
> 
> elbows in , core straighter , bar over heels , no , over mid foot etc haha
> 
> I felt it would be better to practice with free weights
> 
> plus this gym has a tiny room for crossfitters which is basically like a warehouse ( I guess they don't deserve better haha ) but its always empty in the mornings and great for practice
> 
> yes , I felt more confident. Not 100% but getting there
> 
> x


 That's good.

At the risk of stating the obvious, it's better to 'waste' a few months getting your technique right for a lifetime of lifting than spend years getting it wrong and not getting maximum benefits from the efforts.


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's good.
> 
> At the risk of stating the obvious, it's better to 'waste' a few months getting your technique right for a lifetime of lifting than spend years getting it wrong and not getting maximum benefits from the efforts.


 Its just frustrating having spent so much time working on a smith machine and now it feels like I'm starting from scratch again

oh well , its ok .

Keeps things spicy


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> Its just frustrating having spent so much time working on a smith machine and now it feels like I'm starting from scratch again
> 
> oh well , its ok .
> 
> Keeps things spicy


 I couldn't make out what weights you were using so couldn't see how big a backwards step you have taken.


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> No , I feel no pressure on my wrists
> 
> what do you mean keep elbows further back ?
> 
> I was trying to keep them more tucked in


 If your comfortable I think don't worry about it.


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> If your comfortable I think don't worry about it.


 Ok , I was thinking positioning elbows differently would help me stay more upstraight

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

back

lat pulldowns wide grip

dumbbell rows

bent over rows

tbar ( cant stand the machine there , had to set up ny own again )

seated single hand rows

cable pullover wide grip

rope pulldowns ( love working with that )

all 4x8

back hyperextensions with a 20Kg plate 3x12

have a wonderful day !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

picture of you biting your underwear and you'll unlock the bodybuilding secrets of UKM


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> picture of you biting your underwear and you'll unlock the bodybuilding secrets of UKM


 Those are used and now for sale @3,99 + postage

now spill the beans you freak .

Your name is Marylou and you work at the morgue , dont you ?

x


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> Ok , I was thinking positioning elbows differently would help me stay more upstraight
> 
> x


 If you're going to do high bar squats forget about it.

For low bar squats it's related to getting the rear delts contracted so that the bar sits between these and the underside of the ridge of the scapulae. If the bar slips by not doing this then there may be a tendency to lean further forward to compensate but this isn't really what I had in mind.

I learnt to squat following the Starting Strength book and DVD and so I'm desciribing the way Mark Rippetoe teaches it, and you'll find videos with him demonstrating it on YouTube. Before I got it right there was a point where I was partially holding the weight up with my arms to stop it falling down my back, which is a stupid way to limit what can be squatted!


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Those are used and now for sale @3,99 + postage
> 
> now spill the beans you freak .
> 
> Your name is Marylou and you work at the morgue , dont you ?
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156359


 i work in your gym

2.99 and you wear them while you deliver them in person


----------



## RexEverthing

Ultrasonic said:


> If you're going to do high bar squats forget about it.
> 
> For low bar squats it's related to getting the rear delts contracted so that the bar sits between these and the underside of the ridge of the scapulae. If the bar slips by not doing this then there may be a tendency to lean further forward to compensate but this isn't really what I had in mind.
> 
> I learnt to squat following the Starting Strength book and DVD and so I'm desciribing the way Mark Rippetoe teaches it, and you'll find videos with him demonstrating it on YouTube. Before I got it right there was a point where I was partially holding the weight up with my arms to stop it falling down my back, which is a stupid way to limit what can be squatted!


 Do you high or low bar squat?

Any links to those vids?


----------



## Ultrasonic

RexEverthing said:


> Do you high or low bar squat?


 Low bar. But primarily as that's how I learnt and because when I started I had so little muscle and fat that high bar squating was painful! I suspect for bodybuilding that high bar squating is probably better for most.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ultrasonic said:


> Do you find your wrists hurt at all? For at least low bar squats it's very common to use a thumbless grip (thumb over the bar rather than under as you have now) to make it easier to keep the wrists straight, and get the elbows further back which provides a more stable platform for the bar to rest on.


 I've heard plenty folk saying to pull elbows back but personally I find this makes me want to stick my head between my knees when the weights get heavy.

I just pull my shoulders back and once under the bar and Almost ATG, I drive my elbows forwards, which forces me to remain upright, especially in the upwards phase. I've never felt the bar will move from its position, half the time I'm not even gripping the bar, just got a few fingers around it to prevent it from rolling.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've heard plenty folk saying to pull elbows back but personally I find this makes me want to stick my head between my knees when the weights get heavy.
> 
> I just pull my shoulders back and once under the bar and Almost ATG, I drive my elbows forwards, which forces me to remain upright, especially in the upwards phase. I've never felt the bar will move from its position, half the time I'm not even gripping the bar, just got a few fingers around it to prevent it from rolling.


 High bar or low bar?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ultrasonic said:


> High bar or low bar?


 How does one define high or low? It feels low to me but then I ain't the most flexible these days. It ain't high as viewed from the front my traps are higher. I'd say it's mid bar.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BLUE(UK) said:


> How does one define high or low? It feels low to me but then I ain't the most flexible these days. It ain't high as viewed from the front my traps are higher. I'd say it's mid bar.


 Low bar is with the bar pushed up against the underside of the ridge of the scapulae whereas high bar is further up, more resting on the traps. I asked as I'm not sure low bar with elbows pushed forward would really work.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ultrasonic said:


> Low bar is with the bar pushed up against the underside of the ridge of the scapulae whereas high bar is further up, more resting on the traps. I asked as I'm not sure low bar with elbows pushed forward would really work.


 My scapulae stick out a fair bit, not so much now as I have a fair coating of bulk on them. I doubt it's lower than those as my lats(lard) wouldn't allow my arms to come down that low, this probably is also due to my arm proportions too. I'd say that the bar sits on my scapulae although I don't think about it, I've been doing it for that long that I automatically go under the bar and drive up to the same spot, I don't even feel the bar in this spot and step backwards(small steps if maxing), then get on with it really. I hardly think about it, I am just about all focussed on my target reps.

I must say that the two things that have enabled me to feel that my form is much better is the elbows thing and training calves first. I'm definitely not built for squatting unlike some.


----------



## Ultrasonic

BLUE(UK) said:


> My scapulae stick out a fair bit, not so much now as I have a fair coating of bulk on them. I doubt it's lower than those as my lats(lard) wouldn't allow my arms to come down that low, this probably is also due to my arm proportions too. I'd say that the bar sits on my scapulae although I don't think about it, I've been doing it for that long that I automatically go under the bar and drive up to the same spot, I don't even feel the bar in this spot and step backwards(small steps if maxing), then get on with it really. I hardly think about it, I am just about all focussed on my target reps.
> 
> I must say that the two things that have enabled me to feel that my form is much better is the elbows thing and training calves first. I'm definitely not built for squatting unlike some.


 I don't have to think about it now either, and I actually have a couple of areas of slightly thicker/rougher skin where the bar sits. I always do some shoulder dislocated with a rope as part of my warm-up though to help me with the required flexibility.

Only asking as Anna is experimenting and I think bar below the scapulae and the pushing elbows forward might end badly!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ultrasonic said:


> I don't have to think about it now either, and I actually have a couple of areas of slightly thicker/rougher skin where the bar sits. I always do some shoulder dislocated with a rope as part of my warm-up though to help me with the required flexibility.
> 
> Only asking as Anna is experimenting and I think bar below the scapulae and the pushing elbows forward might end badly!


 I've tried many different things over the years to aid flexibility and accessory work strength but these days I tend to get my workouts done ASAP as I've found some things just seem to somehow make me get injuries elsewhere and I ain't got time for doing whole body accessory workouts. Ha ha.

I'd definitely not want anyone injuring themselves so being realistic, if something doesn't feel right or doesn't seem to work, I'd expect them to not push further until they ruin themselves. Everyone is built differently so sometimes it can be trial and error to find what works for the individual, something that I think most people fail to either understand or accept.

I've just been thinking and it's made me wonder if you're taking the pushing elbows forwards thing as if to bring them in front of the body? I don't think I bring mine very far forwards but I am trying to which forces the body upright. Actually bringing the elbows much in front of the bar would render it having no support and be gone full retard(can't think of a better way to put it) so I'd definitely not advise that.


----------



## anna1

Actually @BLUE(UK) @Ultrasonic

I was not trying to push elbows in front of the body , if not to keep them more aligned with the core at least . Especially with the low bar that I prefer . Also keeping a narrower grip as @Henda83 suggested, helped establish this

I will see if keeping all fingers above the bar also helps . Haven't done this before . I like to keep the thumb at least below ( just for peace of mind I think , I dont feel that bar going anywhere)

thank you guys for all the advice!

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

practiced the squats ( again ) starting to feel a bit more comfortable. I go as low as it feels safe for now , not exactly @ss to grass but getting there 

box squats are challenging as well . Should have kept a much wider stance though I think

leg press 5x8 ( I think I did up to 100 kg today )

leg extensions 4x8

sitted leg curls 4x8

donkey kicks on smith machine 3x12

abductions 4x20

have a good one !

x


----------



## BLUE(UK)

@anna1, the squat looks good to me, it's actually quite low.

Box squat, I somehow manage to be much more upright than you are in your pic. Maybe you are focusing on the bar getting low rather than your arse lower once you're close to the box? Don't get me wrong, it looks like you're doing great.


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> @anna1, the squat looks good to me, it's actually quite low.
> 
> Box squat, I somehow manage to be much more upright than you are in your pic. Maybe you are focusing on the bar getting low rather than your arse lower once you're close to the box? Don't get me wrong, it looks like you're doing great.


 Thank you . That's comforting !

I thought I wasn't going low enough

box squat I think that if I keep I wider stance I will be able to be more upstraight.

But this guy was doing his ohp there and was kind enough to let me practice so I didn't want to mess up his set up .

when I'm alone I'll experiment with that

x


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> Thank you . That's comforting !
> 
> I thought I wasn't going low enough
> 
> box squat I think that if I keep I wider stance I will be able to be more upstraight.
> 
> But this guy was doing his ohp there and was kind enough to let me practice so I didn't want to mess up his set up .
> 
> when I'm alone I'll experiment with that
> 
> x


 Go as low as you feel comfortable with but ideally the lower the better unless it feels wrong.


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Go as low as you feel comfortable with but ideally the lower the better unless it feels wrong.


 You were right about practicing with some weight though apart from just the bar . I could let it just guide me down and realize what my real range of motion can be


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Deadlifts , upper body

Had a massive migraine since last night , really didn't feel like doing anything today but I was hoping a workout would help .

deadlifts didn't feel strong at all , stayed at @85 kg 5x5

ohp 5x5

lateral raises , arnold presses 4x8

tricep pressdowns + pushdowns 4x8

got there bloated , heavy and miserable. By the end of the workout all this started subsiding and I was feeling somewhat better

Have a great weekend everyone!

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Deadlifts , upper body
> 
> Had a massive migraine since last night , really didn't feel like doing anything today but I was hoping a workout would help .
> 
> deadlifts didn't feel strong at all , stayed at @85 kg 5x5
> 
> ohp 5x5
> 
> lateral raises , arnold presses 4x8
> 
> tricep pressdowns + pushdowns 4x8
> 
> got there bloated , heavy and miserable. By the end of the workout all this started subsiding and I was feeling somewhat better
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156557
> 
> 
> View attachment 156559


 Hubba hubba :wub:

Looking absolutely fantastic there anna, upper back and rear delts coming on and the front well we'll leave that there for now as it still early and there might be kids about


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Hubba hubba :wub:
> 
> Looking absolutely fantastic there anna, upper back and rear delts coming on and the front well we'll leave that there for now as it still early and there might be kids about


 Thank you . Not my best day today but stomach seems a little flatter since last week so I'm happy 

x


----------



## Frandeman




----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


>


----------



## Frandeman




----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Thank you . Not my best day today but stomach seems a little flatter since last week so I'm happy
> 
> x


 No probs cariad

Well if thats what you call "not your best day" id be happy to have 1 of them days everyday. Wish my stomach was flatter lol


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> No probs cariad
> 
> Well if thats what you call "not your best day" id be happy to have 1 of them days everyday. Wish my stomach was flatter lol


 How do you know about cariads anyway?


----------



## bornagod

Frandeman said:


>


 Nearly as good as






I think @anna1 needs to get in to construction and dress accordingly like this also


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Nearly as good as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think @anna1 needs to get in to construction and dress accordingly like this also


 The heavy duty breaker looks like a very handy piece of equipment though


----------



## Frandeman

All about that ass :whistling:


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> How do you know about cariads anyway?


 Cariad is love (as in youre welcome love) in welsh


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> The heavy duty breaker looks like a very handy piece of equipment though


 Youre not meant to sit on them things mind :rolleye11: :lol:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Cariad is love (as in youre welcome love) in welsh


 That is funny . Cariads in Greece are spartan women also seen as statues decorating the Parthenon in Acropolis

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

kept practicing the squats 5x8

box squats 5x5 ( changed my stance and managed to stay more upstraight. Now I have to find a lower box )

jefferson squats ( still suck at it ) 3x5

leg press 5x8 ventured up to 110 kg today

stiff legged deadlifts with dumbbells 4x8

leg extensions 4x10

Leg curls 4x10

abductions 3x20

donkey kicks ( cable machine ) 3x 20

have a great week everyone!

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> kept practicing the squats 5x8
> 
> box squats 5x5 ( changed my stance and managed to stay more upstraight. Now I have to find a lower box )
> 
> jefferson squats ( still suck at it ) 3x5
> 
> leg press 5x8 ventured up to 110 kg today
> 
> stiff legged deadlifts with dumbbells 4x8
> 
> leg extensions 4x10
> 
> Leg curls 4x10
> 
> abductions 3x20
> 
> donkey kicks ( cable machine ) 3x 20
> 
> have a great week everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156669


 as you say you need a lower box and the corner looks a comfortable... or is it fun !! who knows !! lols have a good week .


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> as you say you need a lower box and the corner looks a comfortable... or is it fun !! who knows !! lols have a good week .


 Haha

using the corner helps me get into position easier that's all

now that you mentioned it , it does look odd though 

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Haha
> 
> using the corner helps me get into position easier that's all
> 
> now that you mentioned it , it does look odd though
> 
> x


 oh right into position more, I understand !!! lols I like it when a women likes to get into position if you know what I mean !! lols

looks either sore at the point or for a woman potentially stimulating if your squatting deep enough !! lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> oh right into position more, I understand !!! lols I like it when a women likes to get into position if you know what I mean !! lols
> 
> looks either sore at the point or for a woman potentially stimulating if your squatting deep enough !! lols


 Oh yeah , its is very stimulating

that's why I like this little room .

I'm alone there and I also get to bounce on the box . Boing boing boing :lol:


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Oh yeah , its is very stimulating
> 
> that's why I like this little room .
> 
> I'm alone there and I also get to bounce on the box . Boing boing boing :lol:


 ha ha you will get the fantasists running away with themselves now !!! lols have a great day hun


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha you will get the fantasists running away with themselves now !!! lols have a great day hun


 Thank you !

Have a wonderful week !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

lat pulldowns wide grip 4x8

close grip 4x8

bent over rows . Tried to go heavier but it felt uncomfortable

4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

Lat pulldowns on that machine I hadn't tried before , I really liked it ( single arm )

sitted rows 4x8 ( single arm )

rope pullover ( cable machine ) 4x8

core work as always

felt rather weak today . [email protected] 

have a great day !

x


----------



## 25434

A lower weight done with good form will always be better than a heavy weight done kerrrap. In my opinion of course. Unless we're talking about something else in which case I apologise.... :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> A lower weight done with good form will always be better than a heavy weight done kerrrap. In my opinion of course. Unless we're talking about something else in which case I apologise.... :whistling:  :lol:


 Yeah , damn right Flubs . Well at least training wise 

x


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 4x8
> 
> close grip 4x8
> 
> bent over rows . Tried to go heavier but it felt uncomfortable
> 
> 4x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> Lat pulldowns on that machine I hadn't tried before , I really liked it ( single arm )
> 
> sitted rows 4x8 ( single arm )
> 
> rope pullover ( cable machine ) 4x8
> 
> core work as always
> 
> felt rather weak today . [email protected]
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156707
> 
> 
> View attachment 156709


 love the lower exercise, i do a set where i hold one weight while i move the other arm, burns the lat and forearm, ( cannot go to heavy).


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Thank you . Not my best day today but stomach seems a little flatter since last week so I'm happy
> 
> x


 Your back is really coming in, looks thick right down the middle and some great definition


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> love the lower exercise, i do a set where i hold one weight while i move the other arm, burns the lat and forearm, ( cannot go to heavy).


 Yes , I really liked it as well .

You mean hold a dumbbell with the free hand ?

Sounds interesting. Will try it on Friday . Thank you!

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> That is funny . Cariads in Greece are spartan women also seen as statues decorating the Parthenon in Acropolis
> 
> x


 Ah i didnt know that (not that i should know that lol)



anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 4x8
> 
> close grip 4x8
> 
> bent over rows . Tried to go heavier but it felt uncomfortable
> 
> 4x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> Lat pulldowns on that machine I hadn't tried before , I really liked it ( single arm )
> 
> sitted rows 4x8 ( single arm )
> 
> rope pullover ( cable machine ) 4x8
> 
> core work as always
> 
> felt rather weak today . [email protected]
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156707
> 
> 
> View attachment 156709


 Seeing some really good definition to your back now anna, keep up the good work.

Are you still dieting??


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Ah i didnt know that (not that i should know that lol)
> 
> Seeing some really good definition to your back now anna, keep up the good work.
> 
> Are you still dieting??


 Thank you . Well , I keep my carbs low but I dont feel like dropping my calories any more ( I'm at 1400 now ) Sucks feeling weak 

x


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Yes , I really liked it as well .
> 
> You mean hold a dumbbell with the free hand ?
> 
> Sounds interesting. Will try it on Friday . Thank you!
> 
> x


 Nope hold the handle of the machine by your side while you work the other side, or hold the handle with your lat is stretched, while you work the other arm. Hope that makes sense,


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Nope hold the handle of the machine by your side while you work the other side, or hold the handle with your lat is stretched, while you work the other arm. Hope that makes sense,


 Oh yeah , that makes much more sense than what I was thinking


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Oh yeah , that makes much more sense than what I was thinking


 cool try and hold it with your Lat rather than grip and bicep. takes a while to get the feel right


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> cool try and hold it with your Lat rather than grip and bicep. takes a while to get the feel right


 Ok I guess I will manage sth like a drop set like that . Less weight extra reps

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Thank you . Well , I keep my carbs low but I dont feel like dropping my calories any more ( I'm at 1400 now ) Sucks feeling weak
> 
> x


 Uch y fi 1400 cals, that must suck arse! Thats both my breakfasts (breakfast at home and work) for your entire daily allowance 

No i wouldnt drop them any further either, maybe just up them a little and do more cardio


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Uch y fi 1400 cals, that must suck arse! Thats both my breakfasts (breakfast at home and work) for your entire daily allowance
> 
> No i wouldnt drop them any further either, maybe just up them a little and do more cardio


 Uch y fi haha .

Yeah past 10 days I've been doing this and i drag myself.

heatwave is hitting Athens as well and it doesn't help .

Yes , you're probably right . After this week I will up it slowly

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Uch y fi haha .
> 
> Yeah past 10 days I've been doing this and i drag myself.
> 
> heatwave is hitting Athens as well and it doesn't help .
> 
> Yes , you're probably right . After this week I will up it slowly
> 
> x


 Ye you dont want too carry on like that for long or youll just start to resent training and fall right off the rails.

Maybe worth trying carb cycling too, and work it so your high carb days are around leg day.

Ye rub it in why dont you, you and your heatwave.....humf....................

Joking, its actually been quite nice here too. Makes a change mind you as we usually get around 4 days of boiling weather and then thats it for our summer, but this year has been probably 5 days so far :lol: and with signs of more nice weather


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Ye you dont want too carry on like that for long or youll just start to resent training and fall right off the rails.
> 
> Maybe worth trying carb cycling too, and work it so your high carb days are around leg day.
> 
> Ye rub it in why dont you, you and your heatwave.....humf....................
> 
> Joking, its actually been quite nice here too. Makes a change mind you as we usually get around 4 days of boiling weather and then thats it for our summer, but this year has been probably 5 days so far :lol: and with signs of more nice weather


 5 days straight of sunshine? It must feel tropical there haha

carb cycling might be worth it . Have no idea how to go about it , I will look into it though

thank you


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> 5 days straight of sunshine? It must feel tropical there haha
> 
> carb cycling might be worth it . Have no idea how to go about it , I will look into it though
> 
> thank you


 I know its crazy right!

It maybe, you should get the best of both worlds then

There are a few ive seen mention it but their names pass me by at the moment, but im sure there is some very good info online somewhere, or even try the search function on here


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> I know its crazy right!
> 
> It maybe, you should get the best of both worlds then
> 
> There are a few ive seen mention it but their names pass me by at the moment, but im sure there is some very good info online somewhere, or even try the search function on here


 Yes , I was just reading here what people's approach has been .

Need to read a bit more , seems everyone just adjust carb intake around more demanding times / days and drop them almost completely on every other day ?

That seems harsh as well


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Yes , I was just reading here what people's approach has been .
> 
> Need to read a bit more , seems everyone just adjust carb intake around more demanding times / days and drop them almost completely on every other day ?
> 
> That seems harsh as well


 I maybe tagging the people here so soz if i have but im sure it was @JUICE1 or maybe @Ultrasonic ive seen talking about carb cycling

Id prefer go the low medium and high carb cycling route tbh


----------



## Ultrasonic

bornagod said:


> I maybe tagging the people here so soz if i have but im sure it was @JUICE1 or maybe @Ultrasonic ive seen talking about carb cycling
> 
> Id prefer go the low medium and high carb cycling route tbh


 When I mention carb cycling it's generally in the context of not being worth the hassle, or at least not as generally done with low, medium and high carb days.

When I focus on fat loss I now do a very basic form of calorie cycling (primarily by varying carbs but not entirely) where I eat low calories on weekdays and approximately maintenance calories at the weekend (when I'll deliberately do my toughest leg training).


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Shoulders triceps

ohp ( my weakest point , maybe I should start 1 rep sets , see how that goes )

arnold presses , single arm

dumbbell presses

incline bench dumbbell presses

lateral raises

side raises cable machine

bent over raises

all 4x8

tricep

pressdowns 4x8

pushdowns 4x8

single arm pushdowns reverse grip 3x15

rope pushdowns 3x15

core work

have a good one!

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders triceps
> 
> ohp ( my weakest point , maybe I should start 1 rep sets , see how that goes )
> 
> arnold presses , single arm
> 
> dumbbell presses
> 
> incline bench dumbbell presses
> 
> lateral raises
> 
> side raises cable machine
> 
> bent over raises
> 
> all 4x8
> 
> tricep
> 
> pressdowns 4x8
> 
> pushdowns 4x8
> 
> single arm pushdowns reverse grip 3x15
> 
> rope pushdowns 3x15
> 
> core work
> 
> have a good one!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156793
> 
> 
> View attachment 156795


 I would chuck you around like an empty shellsuit then have your prepare me some keftedes post work out


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> I would chuck you around like an empty shellsuit then have your prepare me some keftedes post work out


 I've been cruel to you these days .

I'll make you keftedes

x


----------



## Eddias

is that veins in shoulders I see???


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> is that veins in shoulders I see???


 I think yes, just one


----------



## MM84

Eddias said:


> is that veins in shoulders I see???


 Yes @Heavyassweights main vein :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights

MM84 said:


> Yes @Heavyassweights main vein :whistling:


 tbh @anna1 would love my main vein


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Yes @Heavyassweights main vein :whistling:


 Full of witty comments these days , aren't you ?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> tbh @anna1 would love my main vein


 Oh yeah , all hot and bothered just thinking about it :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Oh yeah , all hot and bothered just thinking about it :lol:


 probably


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 its Wednesday, give us a pic to keep us going the rest of the week

how about a bit camel toe for lol's?

go onnnn


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 its Wednesday, give us a pic to keep us going the rest of the week
> 
> how about a bit camel toe for lol's?
> 
> go onnnn


 Dont have recent pics honey .

Here's an oldie but goodie


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> I think yes, just one


 thats epic work, well done. I need to step my game up


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> thats epic work, well done. I need to step my game up


 Thank you ! I have to say that with the summer here its an incentive to continue dieting or at least maintaining what I've done so far .

You look great as well . Still dieting?


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Thank you ! I have to say that with the summer here its an incentive to continue dieting or at least maintaining what I've done so far .
> 
> You look great as well . Still dieting?


 yep still dieting, starting to get to the annoying plateau stage, UK bank holidays did not help. Current condition got a little vein action as well


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> yep still dieting, starting to get to the annoying plateau stage, UK bank holidays did not help. Current condition got a little vein action as well
> 
> View attachment 156811


 Good one ! Looking good.

Just a bit more maybe since you started the effort, but otherwise you dont have a long way to go

with a nice tan you 'll complete the look :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

Eddias said:


> yep still dieting, starting to get to the annoying plateau stage, UK bank holidays did not help. Current condition got a little vein action as well
> 
> View attachment 156811


 Good shape mate, you just started training in the last few months?


----------



## Eddias

Heavyassweights said:


> Good shape mate, you just started training in the last few months?


 taking it more seriously in the last few months,


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Dont have recent pics honey .
> 
> Here's an oldie but goodie
> 
> View attachment 156805


 FFS :huh:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Eddias said:


> taking it more seriously in the last few months,


 Just messing mate, good nic


----------



## Heavyassweights

SuperRips said:


> FFS :huh:


 I bet it just slips from hole to hole when bent over.


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats and more squats .

Used a bench instead of a box looking for sth lower . No luck. Still I have to work on posture, when I add weights I tend to fall forward

leg press I really enjoyed , tried up to 125 kg 5x5

stiff legged with dumbbells 4x8

leg extensions 5x8

leg curls 3x12

adbuctions 3x25

core work

have a good one !

x

PS @G-man99 got my leggings :thumb

@MM84 , no , they didn't come with a butt plug wacko


----------



## G-man99

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats and more squats .
> 
> Used a bench instead of a box looking for sth lower . No luck. Still I have to work on posture, when I add weights I tend to fall forward
> 
> leg press I really enjoyed , tried up to 125 kg 5x5
> 
> stiff legged with dumbbells 4x8
> 
> leg extensions 5x8
> 
> leg curls 3x12
> 
> adbuctions 3x25
> 
> core work
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> PS @G-man99 got my leggings :thumb
> 
> @MM84 , no , they didn't come with a butt plug wacko
> 
> View attachment 156831
> 
> 
> View attachment 156833


 What a treat to wake up to!

Looking good x


----------



## Gary29

I'd love to sniff that bench


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats and more squats .
> 
> Used a bench instead of a box looking for sth lower . No luck. Still I have to work on posture, when I add weights I tend to fall forward
> 
> leg press I really enjoyed , tried up to 125 kg 5x5
> 
> stiff legged with dumbbells 4x8
> 
> leg extensions 5x8
> 
> leg curls 3x12
> 
> adbuctions 3x25
> 
> core work
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> PS @G-man99 got my leggings :thumb
> 
> @MM84 , no , they didn't come with a butt plug wacko
> 
> View attachment 156831
> 
> 
> View attachment 156833


 Squat form is dictated by two main factors, bar placement and body structure, ie the length of your torso,tibia, femur etc.

you low bar squat with a fairly wide stance.

It is hard to tell without a video of the entire squat, as for example you may not be keeping the angle of your torso fixed throughout the squat, but I would suggest you try two separate things.

1. keep your bar placement as is but instead of starting your decent by driving your bum backwards (as I suspect you currently do) start by driving your knees out and forward.

2. move the bar higher up your back, to just about the bottom of the traps and keep everything else the same










Hope that of some help.


----------



## anna1

Thank you @BestBefore1989 .

I'll be checking that diagram next time . I will also try the front squats . Never done these before .

I dont feel uncomfortable squatting like this at all at the moment but maybe I will if I add more weight

x


----------



## anna1

One more question @BestBefore1989 If you dont mind ! In that diagram , in all positions knees are way ahead of the foot . I've been trying to avoid this thinking I would injure my knees.

Was I wrong?


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> One more question @BestBefore1989 If you dont mind ! In that diagram , in all positions knees are way ahead of the foot . I've been trying to avoid this thinking I would injure my knees.
> 
> Was I wrong?


 Yes you where wrong. There is a good video on you tube that explains how the length of the tibia and femur effect forward motion of the knee. I will try and find it for you tonight and post it here.

PS.

I was so busy looking at your squat set up that I only just noticed your equipment set up. In both pictures you have just left the spotter/catcher bars at the bottom of the rack. :nono: You need to raise then so that they are just below the bar when you are at the bottom of your squat. As they are they are of no help to you should you fail a lift. People have broken their wrists and seriously damaged their back failing and falling when squatting so please set them up correctly and protect yourself.


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats and more squats .
> 
> Used a bench instead of a box looking for sth lower . No luck. Still I have to work on posture, when I add weights I tend to fall forward
> 
> leg press I really enjoyed , tried up to 125 kg 5x5
> 
> stiff legged with dumbbells 4x8
> 
> leg extensions 5x8
> 
> leg curls 3x12
> 
> adbuctions 3x25
> 
> core work
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> PS @G-man99 got my leggings :thumb
> 
> @MM84 , no , they didn't come with a butt plug wacko
> 
> View attachment 156831
> 
> 
> View attachment 156833


 That's a shame but there is always chance for improvement


----------



## Jakemaguire

With your proportions @anna1 you are going to have some forward lean it's just the way you are built, but there are things you can do to lessen it, you need to stretch your calves firstly this will allow a bit more forward knee travel and keep you more upright also you need to open up at the hips (think push your knees out) as you decend this will allow you to sink your hips more also helping to stay more upright have a play with your stance to see what works best for you for hitting depth. The low bar position is most optimal for you. There's nothing wrong with forward lean as long as you are able to hit depth safely lots of great squatters had a lot of forward lean. And lastly your booty is looking epic


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> With your proportions @anna1 you are going to have some forward lean it's just the way you are built, but there are things you can do to lessen it, you need to stretch your calves firstly this will allow a bit more forward knee travel and keep you more upright also you need to open up at the hips (think push your knees out) as you decend this will allow you to sink your hips more also helping to stay more upright have a play with your stance to see what works best for you for hitting depth. The low bar position is most optimal for you. There's nothing wrong with forward lean as long as you are able to hit depth safely lots of great squatters had a lot of forward lean. And lastly your booty is looking epic


 Haha , thank you .

Yes , I'd read your post on another thread about leaning forward .

I feel comfortable squatting like this , I'm sure I have a lot to correct though

I will work on the knee positioning

thank you

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jakemaguire said:


> With your proportions @anna1 you are going to have some forward lean it's just the way you are built, but there are things you can do to lessen it, you need to stretch your calves firstly this will allow a bit more forward knee travel and keep you more upright also you need to open up at the hips (think push your knees out) as you decend this will allow you to sink your hips more also helping to stay more upright have a play with your stance to see what works best for you for hitting depth. The low bar position is most optimal for you. There's nothing wrong with forward lean as long as you are able to hit depth safely lots of great squatters had a lot of forward lean. And lastly your booty is looking epic


 Spot on.

I didn't want to confuse the issue and mention dorsal flection etc, when I suspect that just changing the trigger from bum back to knees out may make the difference.


----------



## SuperRips

You any good at twerkin @anna1


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> You any good at twerkin @anna1


 Haha not really .

I'm better at oriental


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Haha not really .
> 
> I'm better at oral


 

You dirty girl @anna1


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Upper body day

deadlifts 5x5

lat pulldowns wide grip 4x8

Dumbbell rows 4x8

single arm pulldowns 4x8

face pulls

lateral raises

arnold presses

pressdowns

single arm pushdowns ( alternating grips )

core work

did a little comparison pic to see where I'm at . First pic taken in March

difference in weight: 1 kilo 

have a great weekend !

x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anna1

Morning!

legs

I practiced squats a lot , have no idea how many I did .

I think I'm better. All I had to do was just sit my butt down 

thank you all for the advice !

Romanian deadlifts 5x5

leg press 4x5 up to 125 kg and 2 x15 @70 . Mama that burned

leg extensions

leg curls

abductions

donkey kicks

corrrr

have a wonderful week everyone !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> I practiced squats a lot , have no idea how many I did .
> 
> I think I'm better. All I had to do was just sit my butt down
> 
> thank you all for the advice !
> 
> Romanian deadlifts 5x5
> 
> leg press 4x5 up to 125 kg and 2 x15 @70 . Mama that burned
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> leg curls
> 
> abductions
> 
> donkey kicks
> 
> corrrr
> 
> have a wonderful week everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157009
> 
> 
> View attachment 157011


 Cool. :thumb

If anything you have a narrower stance today, and where as on Thursday your knees where inside your feet, they are now wider. You look much more stable.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cool. :thumb
> 
> If anything you have a narrower stance today, and where as on Thursday your knees where inside your feet, they are now wider. You look much more stable.


 Thank you for all the advice !

it took me a while to process the info as I run on charcoal, but I understand now what everyone wad trying to explain 

felt more stable , yes

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Upper body day
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 4x8
> 
> Dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> single arm pulldowns 4x8
> 
> face pulls
> 
> lateral raises
> 
> arnold presses
> 
> pressdowns
> 
> single arm pushdowns ( alternating grips )
> 
> core work
> 
> did a little comparison pic to see where I'm at . First pic taken in March
> 
> difference in weight: 1 kilo
> 
> have a great weekend !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156861


 Well, hello!


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Well, hello!


 Morning! You back yet ?


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

lat pulldowns wide grip

rack pulls

dumbbell rows ( tried up to 32 kg today )

yates rows

good mornings ( I really like those, not sure if I should integrate on leg days though? )

single arm pulldowns

rope pullovers that I really like

all 4x8

core work

have a good one !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip
> 
> rack pulls
> 
> dumbbell rows ( tried up to 32 kg today )
> 
> yates rows
> 
> good mornings ( I really like those, not sure if I should integrate on leg days though? )
> 
> single arm pulldowns
> 
> rope pullovers that I really like
> 
> all 4x8
> 
> core work
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157051
> 
> 
> View attachment 157053


 nice leggings

they see-threw?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> nice leggings
> 
> they see-threw?


 Yeah

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Yeah
> 
> x


 proof required, UKM rules


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> proof required, UKM rules


 Ha . I have proof there's a belt waiting for you papi

x


----------



## G-man99

anna1 said:


> Yeah
> 
> x


 Commando??


----------



## anna1

G-man99 said:


> Commando??


 Just wait till I start bjj in September.

it 'll be complete mayhem after that haha

x


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Just wait till I start giving bj's in September.
> 
> it 'll be a complete bukkake after that haha
> 
> x


 I'm in !!!!!


----------



## G-man99

anna1 said:


> Just wait till I start bjj in September.
> 
> it 'll be complete mayhem after that haha
> 
> x


 Do you know what commando is??

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.urbandictionary.com/define.php%3fterm=Commando&amp=true


----------



## anna1

G-man99 said:


> Do you know what commando is??
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.urbandictionary.com/define.php%3fterm=Commando&amp=true


 Oh God , the things I learn here


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Just wait till I start bjj in September.
> 
> it 'll be complete mayhem after that haha
> 
> x


 What is Bjj?


----------



## SuperRips

Flubs said:


> What is Bjj?


 Blow job jobby :thumb

dont know why she has to wait till september though, just dont seem fair at all 

Nice see - throughs Anna....you sure you dont shop at primani ha

Can that ass get any better


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> What is Bjj?


 I thought it was Brazilian jiu jitsu but apparently it means more than one thing 

x


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Blow job jobby :thumb
> 
> dont know why she has to wait till september though, just dont seem fair at all
> 
> Nice see - throughs Anna....you sure you dont shop at primani ha
> 
> Can that ass get any better


 :lol:

you've mentioned that primani before . I'll have to look it up

I assume it must be some high quality clothes ? Haha

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Shoulders , triceps

incline bench dumbbell presses

ohp

behind the neck presses

lateral raises

side laterals with cable

bent over raises

all 4x8

triceps

pressdowns , I included a different version but I like the classic more 4x8

pushdowns with ropes 3x15

not much time today

have a good one !

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders , triceps
> 
> incline bench dumbbell presses
> 
> ohp
> 
> behind the neck presses
> 
> lateral raises
> 
> side laterals with cable
> 
> bent over raises
> 
> all 4x8
> 
> triceps
> 
> pressdowns , I included a different version but I like the classic more 4x8
> 
> pushdowns with ropes 3x15
> 
> not much time today
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157111
> 
> 
> View attachment 157113


 more importantly, what you wearing under your shorts? pic proof obviously


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> more importantly, what you wearing under your shorts? pic proof obviously


 Underware Heavy , the ones you like to wear when I spank you silly

here's the proof

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Upper body day
> 
> deadlifts 5x5
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip 4x8
> 
> Dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> single arm pulldowns 4x8
> 
> face pulls
> 
> lateral raises
> 
> arnold presses
> 
> pressdowns
> 
> single arm pushdowns ( alternating grips )
> 
> core work
> 
> did a little comparison pic to see where I'm at . First pic taken in March
> 
> difference in weight: 1 kilo
> 
> have a great weekend !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 156861


 Great comparison anna

Can really see the difference in the 2 pictures, really can see your delts and tris are more defined and your glutes :drool: bet they dont wobble when being spanked :rolleye:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Great comparison anna
> 
> Can really see the difference in the 2 pictures, really can see your delts and tris are more defined and your glutes :drool: bet they dont wobble when being spanked :rolleye:


 

nah , I'm not that low in bf yet haha

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Underwear Heavy , the ones you like me to wear when you spank me silly
> 
> here's the proof
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157121


 i bet that middle finger tastes like vagina


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> i bet that middle finger tastes like vagina


 The index tastes like tzatziki though

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> nah , I'm not that low in bf yet haha
> 
> x


 I'll beg to differ

I think a spank test is needed :thumbup1:


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> The index tastes like tzatziki though
> 
> x


 I'll taste both for proof :whistling:


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> I'll taste both for proof :whistling:


 That would be one weird sauce tho


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> That would be one weird sauce tho


 Maybe, maybe not


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> That would be one weird sauce tho





MM84 said:


> Maybe, maybe not


 Definitely not weird nothing beats the taste of soaking wet vagina and tzatziki

On the other hand maybe not together


----------



## SuperRips

Milfin it up in them shorts Anna :thumb


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Milfin it up in them shorts Anna :thumb


 :lol:

hadn't heard that one before !

Thank you I guess

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats . Did 10 sets of 3 just so I would practice and make sure I coulf maintain form

I stay at my body weight aprx , wouldn't like to venture higher for now

romanian deadlifts 4x8

leg press 3x5 and 2 x 15

extensions and curls supersetted 3x12

abductions 3x20

kicks on cable machine that I love 3x20 .

Cable crunches 3 x25

I never use treadmills at the gym , I walk before and after outside but today was dreadful. Heat is just too much . Thought I'd faint on the way home

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Deadlift , upper body day

wasnt planning to do much today , but I gave 100 kg a go and I managed 3 .

Added 2 kilos to that for an extra rep . I feel like a beast haha

t bar rows . My favorite back exercise

lat pulldowns wide grip

dumbbell rows

ohp ( really need to insist with that )

lateral raises

triceps pressdowns , pushdowns

core

have a wonderful day !

x


----------



## anna1

Just a random pic and checked dimensions , waist is another centimeter down , legs are starting to get a bit of shape , absolutely no difference in weight wtf 

have a wonderful weekend everyone!

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Just a random pic and checked dimensions , waist is another centimeter down , legs are starting to get a bit of shape , absolutely no difference in weight wtf
> 
> have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157265


 why dont you post the same pic with no thong on? its Friday!!! plus you'll be bale to see your lower back more clearly


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> why dont you post the same pic with no thong on? its Friday!!! plus you'll be bale to see your lower back more clearly


 Why dont you post a pic of yourself first little one ?

Mommy doesn't allow it ?

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Why dont you post a pic of yourself first little one ?
> 
> Mommy doesn't allow it ?
> 
> x


 just trying to help Alan


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> just trying to help Alan


 I like "Alan" stick with it

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

100Kg deadlift X3 :bounce:

nothing better than hitting a new PB :thumb


----------



## Eddias

well done great to see those changes, even if small 100kg deadlift very impressive


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> 100Kg deadlift X3 :bounce:
> 
> nothing better than hitting a new PB :thumb


 

thank you ! I was surprised myself

sometimes when you feel your worst , you end up having an actually great workout

x


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> well done great to see those changes, even if small 100kg deadlift very impressive


 Thanx , I hope to reach 2x my body weight by Xmas after I start eating what I want

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Just a random pic and checked dimensions , waist is another centimeter down , legs are starting to get a bit of shape , absolutely no difference in weight wtf
> 
> have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157265


 good work Anna, dont be governed by the scale its not the best tool for tracking and I know women in particular have an unhealthy relationship with it. despite what many say you are getting stronger thus building muscle the scale wont change as significantly. my wife is currently 10kg heavier than when we were married yet a dress size smaller, both upper and lower.


----------



## Heavyassweights

BestBefore1989 said:


> 100Kg deadlift X3 :bounce:
> 
> nothing better than hitting a new PB :thumb


 How about gaping a birds ass and her looking over her shoulder telling you to stretch her open?

that's better


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> good work Anna, dont be governed by the scale its not the best tool for tracking and I know women in particular have an unhealthy relationship with it. despite what many say you are getting stronger thus building muscle the scale wont change as significantly. my wife is currently 10kg heavier than when we were married yet a dress size smaller, both upper and lower.


 True that .

Measurements have changed , but not weight

I dont bother checking it anymore , maybe every 10 days out of curiosity.

Will be looking to see if I can trim waistline down a little more with more activities throughout the day

x


----------



## anna1

Gary29 said:


> Agreed


 Get a room you two

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> True that .
> 
> Measurements have changed , but not weight
> 
> I dont bother checking it anymore , maybe every 10 days out of curiosity.
> 
> Will be looking to see if I can trim waistline down a little more with more activities throughout the day
> 
> x


 do I dare to think what brilliant activities might be possible to burn calories during the day or night lols ..................


----------



## Frandeman

Im just Coming here for the ass pictures

Yours it's now one of my favourite ones :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

Frandeman said:


> Im just Coming here for the ass pictures
> 
> Yours it's now one of my favourite ones :thumb


 @The-Real-Deal wont be happy


----------



## Frandeman

Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal wont be happy


 You can keep him

And talk dirty to eachother


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> legs
> 
> I practiced squats a lot , have no idea how many I did .
> 
> I think I'm better. All I had to do was just sit my butt down
> 
> thank you all for the advice !
> 
> Romanian deadlifts 5x5
> 
> leg press 4x5 up to 125 kg and 2 x15 @70 . Mama that burned
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> leg curls
> 
> abductions
> 
> donkey kicks
> 
> corrrr
> 
> have a wonderful week everyone !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157009
> 
> 
> View attachment 157011


 That's a huge improvement @anna1 very impressive, well done!


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> That's a huge improvement @anna1 very impressive, well done!


 Thank you for the advice Jake .

It really helped

will stick to short sets 2-5 reps and try to see if I can start adding weight from now on

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Thank you for the advice Jake .
> 
> It really helped
> 
> will stick to short sets 2-5 reps and try to see if I can start adding weight from now on
> 
> x


 Low reps would be good for now it will help you keep your form good, glad I could be of help but really you've done awesome there you owe alot of credit to yourself I'm really impressed


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Low reps would be good for now it will help you keep your form good, glad I could be of help but really you've done awesome there you owe alot of credit to yourself I'm really impressed


 Thank you !

that means a lot coming from you

I always check your videos for form guidance

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

Jakemaguire said:


> Low reps would be good for now it will help you keep your form good, glad I could be of help but really you've done awesome there you owe alot of credit to yourself I'm really impressed
> 
> that said can you post a pic of your underwear stuffed inside your pussy?


 My man


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> My man


 Shut it Heavy or I'll be forced to call your nan

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Shut it Heavy or I'll be forced to Sit on your face
> 
> x


 No thanks


----------



## Jakemaguire

Heavyassweights said:


> My man


 :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> that means a lot coming from you
> 
> I always check your videos for form guidance
> 
> x


 Thanks Anna glad I can be useful


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> You can keep him
> 
> And talk dirty to eachother


 You sound hurt! ... Here's a little ditty I made up just for you, I'm just home from the gym and have nothing better to do...

I didn't mean to hurt you my little spanish friend, you know I was only joking and love you till the end. You look so lil and skinny which you know I do not like, I do prefer @Heavyassweights so on ya fu**ing bike.

:double****:


----------



## anna1

Morning! Legs

squats 4x5 . 2x12

practiced front squats alternating grips . I much prefer crossed arms . Snatch grip hurts my shoulders and I cant keep my elbows high enough . Will keep practicing though with both grips

romanian deadlifts 4x5 ,2x12

leg press 4x5 , 2x12

leg extensions 4x10

leg curls 3x( hate them )

abductions 2x25 ( love them )

donkey kicks on cable machine 3x15

core work

have a wonderful week !

x


----------



## 25434

Why do you do leg curls if you hate them? There are other things you can do instead, kellebell swings, pull through, good mornings etc.

ps. I prefer the crossed arm thing for front squats too. The other one I find painful.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Why do you do leg curls if you hate them? There are other things you can do instead, kellebell swings, pull through, good mornings etc.
> 
> ps. I prefer the crossed arm thing for front squats too. The other one I find painful.


 I really wanted to work on hamstrings more . Goodmornings are excellent, you're right . Only recently did I add those unfortunately and today I ran out of time

I wasn't sure though if they should go on back or leg days

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> I really wanted to work on hamstrings more . Goodmornings are excellent, you're right . Only recently did I add those unfortunately and today I ran out of time
> 
> I wasn't sure though if they should go on back or leg days


 I do them on leg days as it suits me, but you can do them in back day too. I think if you bend your legs a bit it works lower back more, and if u keep kegs straight it's more for glutes and hams. I keep mine straight and I do gm's usually on leg/glutes day.

thats just me saying that....I read it somewhere but the guys will know better than me in this one. I may be talking crap.

personal choice I guess. I did some circuits of partial reps for glutes this Sunday after my workout and my ass is really aching today. Had to get my cushion out again, lol!


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> I do them on leg days as it suits me, but you can do them in back day too. I think if you bend your legs a bit it works lower back more, and if u keep kegs straight it's more for glutes and hams. I keep mine straight and I do gm's usually on leg/glutes day.
> 
> thats just me saying that....I read it somewhere but the guys will know better than me in this one. I may be talking crap.
> 
> personal choice I guess. I did some circuits of partial reps for glutes this Sunday after my workout and my ass is really aching today. Had to get my cushion out again, lol!


 What do you mean partial reps ?


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> What do you mean partial reps ?


 It's when you only do half the move, or what you may call pulses. I do them after my main workout, usually in a small circuit just to finish off. They hurt, ha ha.

for instance, if you were doing donkey kicks, straight or bent. You do the normal amount, but then you would lift your leg high and instead of bring it all the way down, you keep tension in it all the time and pulse the leg up and down instead of using full Rom.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> It's when you only do half the move, or what you may call pulses. I do them after my main workout, usually in a small circuit just to finish off. They hurt, ha ha.
> 
> for instance, if you were doing donkey kicks, straight or bent. You do the normal amount, but then you would lift your leg high and instead of bring it all the way down, you keep tension in it all the time and pulse the leg up and down instead of using full Rom.


 Oh yeah , I like to throw a couple of sets like that of 20-30 reps for glutes mainly

it burns nice


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

started with pendlay rows but they didn't feel very comfortable. Maybe my posture is all wrong ?

Tbar 4x8

dumbbell rows 4x8

seal rows 3x12

single arm pulldowns 3x8

rope pullovers feel good at the end of every workout

cable crunches 3x20 leg raises 3x20

have a wonderful day

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> started with pendlay rows but they didn't feel very comfortable. Maybe my posture is all wrong ?
> 
> Tbar 4x8
> 
> dumbbell rows 4x8
> 
> seal rows 3x12
> 
> single arm pulldowns 3x8
> 
> rope pullovers feel good at the end of every workout
> 
> cable crunches 3x20 leg raises 3x20
> 
> have a wonderful day
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157485
> 
> 
> View attachment 157487


 ass looks smaller

would now hit 6


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> it burns nice


 Lol, that's one way to put it. I did 4 exercises, 4 sets, 30 reps of each and "nice" isn't exactly the word I was thinking to myself as I did the John Wayne walk back to the showers :lol: hurr hurr...


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> ass looks smaller
> 
> would now hit 6


 Yeah , I think I'm shrinking. Not sure I like that

x


----------



## Mayzini

gotta love those leggings hun xx


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> gotta love those leggings hun xx


 Oh ! New avi . Looking good :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Yeah , I think I'm shrinking. Not sure I like that
> 
> x


 leaner brah


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Oh ! New avi . Looking good :thumb


 thansk and as to being smaller, welcome to the world of body dysmorphia that is bodybuilding. lols


----------



## Mayzini

would say I feel the same as I have lost the 10kg on this cut. Went to the gym last night, off the back ofr 4 low carbs days 3 more days of DNP and muscles are flat. Few big guys in the gym and I felt small, I know I am not that small and many people are saying how much bigger I am looking now I have dropped some weight, but your head plays tricks on you. my plan is to come back and continue to drop a bit more fat and then see out the summer then hit a lean bulk from the autumn, not sure how much bigger I want to be though as its a fine line.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> would say I feel the same as I have lost the 10kg on this cut. Went to the gym last night, off the back ofr 4 low carbs days 3 more days of DNP and muscles are flat. Few big guys in the gym and I felt small, I know I am not that small and many people are saying how much bigger I am looking now I have dropped some weight, but your head plays tricks on you. my plan is to come back and continue to drop a bit more fat and then see out the summer then hit a lean bulk from the autumn, not sure how much bigger I want to be though as its a fine line.


 That's my plan more or less as well . Will try to get a little leaner or at least maintain what I've done all summer and then late August I will slowly up calories and add some gh as well see what that does for me .

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> That's my plan more or less as well . Will try to get a little leaner or at least maintain what I've done all summer and then late August I will slowly up calories and add some gh as well see what that does for me .
> 
> x


 well keep up the log your much better it than most and its good to track one thats consistent.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> well keep up the log your much better it than most and its good to track one thats consistent.


 I will  thank you as always for the feedback

x


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Morning! Legs
> 
> squats 4x5 . 2x12
> 
> practiced front squats alternating grips . I much prefer crossed arms . Snatch grip hurts my shoulders and I cant keep my elbows high enough . Will keep practicing though with both grips
> 
> romanian deadlifts 4x5 ,2x12
> 
> leg press 4x5 , 2x12
> 
> leg extensions 4x10
> 
> leg curls 3x( hate them )
> 
> abductions 2x25 ( love them )
> 
> donkey kicks on cable machine 3x15
> 
> core work
> 
> have a wonderful week !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157433
> 
> 
> View attachment 157435


 Nice leg session I wish we had a adductor machine my adductors take a beating from Squats


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Nice leg session I wish we had a adductor machine my adductors take a beating from Squats


 Thank you , I like it as a finisher . Leaning forward I feel has a great impact higher up where hamstrings begin

your gym is too macho for those kinds of machines lol


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Thank you , I like it as a finisher . Leaning forward I feel has a great impact higher up where hamstrings begin
> 
> your gym is too macho for those kinds of machines lol


 It's a really good machine though we need one lol


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> It's a really good machine though we need one lol


 Tell the owner even the Rock uses it . Maybe that will persuade him/her ?


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Tell the owner even the Rock uses it . Maybe that will persuade him/her ?


 We're getting a new squat bar soon it'll be a while before he buys us anything else lol


----------



## 25434

I have an adductor and a....ummm...cough...inductor in my gym. They face the walls phewwwwww..... :lol:


----------



## Gary29

Flubs said:


> I have an adductor and a....ummm...cough...inductor in my gym. They face the walls phewwwwww..... :lol:


 Mirrored walls though?

Would maintain deep eye contact/10


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Shoulders

ohp

dumbbell presses

lateral raises , side lateral raise ( cable machine )

bent over raise , face pulls

all 4x8

triceps

pressdowns , pushdowns 4x8

single arm pushdowns reverse grip

3x15

core

hanging leg raises

some work with straps and ab wheel which I should incorporate after every workout but I keep forgetting :whistling:

have a wonderful day !

x


----------



## Eddias

i loath the ab wheel, but i know its a great ab builder


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> i loath the ab wheel, but i know its a great ab builder


 First time I did it I had stomach cramps for a week ha

I've grown to like it though I don't do much. Just 1minx3

x


----------



## 25434

Morning Anna1

Luv the togs today, very nice. I did a kettlebell complex this morning, and some quick sprints up hill. By the time I got to work I was so knacked...hurrr hurr..ah well, gotta be done. Sincerely regretting agreeing to go for a power walk with a work colleague today.... 

Happy Friday to ya.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Morning Anna1
> 
> Luv the togs today, very nice. I did a kettlebell complex this morning, and some quick sprints up hill. By the time I got to work I was so knacked...hurrr hurr..ah well, gotta be done. Sincerely regretting agreeing to go for a power walk with a work colleague today....
> 
> Happy Friday to ya.


 WAT? Is it Friday?

Edit that : you scared me there for a minute Flubs !

I thought I had lost half of the week :lol:

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> WAT? Is it Friday?
> 
> Edit that : you scared me there for a minute [Redacted] !
> 
> I thought I had lost half of the week :lol:
> 
> x


 ooohhhhmmeeerrrrrrgggaaaaawwwwwwwwwd!!!!

:whistling: oop? I put in the wrong day as I had just been writing to someone about Friday, durrrrrrr.....trying to multi task is clearly not working today....


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> ooohhhhmmeeerrrrrrgggaaaaawwwwwwwwwd!!!!
> 
> :whistling: oop? I put in the wrong day as I had just been writing to someone about Friday, durrrrrrr.....trying to multi task is clearly not working today....


 :lol:

no problem , I just really thought I was on the wrong page here as I went to this little tavern earlier for lamb chops and I had " a bit" of wine .

Swear I didn't touch the chips though :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Looks nice. I just had marinated fresh tuna with rosemary and garlic roasted potatoes with salad....unfortunately the potatoes lost their crunch as I had to nuke them in the mike as I'm working so not as nice without the crunch...and worse still...

NO WINE!!!!!!!! hahahaaha


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Looks nice. I just had marinated fresh tuna with rosemary and garlic roasted potatoes with salad....unfortunately the potatoes lost their crunch as I had to nuke them in the mike as I'm working so not as nice without the crunch...and worse still...
> 
> NO WINE!!!!!!!! hahahaaha


 I love tuna !

i was talking to a fisherman yesterday and he's saved some . Going to start fishing some lobsters too

you're always welcome to Greece for lunch Flubs !


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I love tuna !
> 
> i was talking to a fisherman yesterday and he's saved some . Going to start fishing some lobsters too
> 
> you're always welcome to Greece for lunch Flubs !


 was she not meant to be meeting you anyway?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> was she not meant to be meeting you anyway?


 Are you still coming in July baby ?

Please let me know in advance so I migrate 

x


----------



## 25434

Heavyassweights said:


> was she not meant to be meeting you anyway?


 No, you must be thinking of another person.

My family have property over there and I would look Anna up if I was there but I don't go over so often these days.


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> I love tuna !
> 
> i was talking to a fisherman yesterday and he's saved some . Going to start fishing some lobsters too
> 
> you're always welcome to Greece for lunch [Redacted] !


 Love lobster but have to get them readydone as I bought some to make for friends and at the point I had to slice them down the middle and watched the eyes separate I made myself cry and couldn't actually eat them myself :lol: :lol: :crazy:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Are you still coming in July baby ?
> 
> Please let me know in advance so I can shave my balls
> 
> x


 Ok Alan


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Morning! You back yet ?


 Back home no, not til back end next month.

Getting there.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Back home no, not til back end next month.
> 
> Getting there.


 Just a few days away then ! Hang in there

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 3x5,2x12

lunges on smith machine 3x15 ( also did lots of half reps here @Flubs , yeah ... thanks for that ... )

leg press 3x8 , 2x15

leg extensions + seated leg curls 3x20

abductions 2x25

donkey kicks 2x25

core ( ab wheel and more work on straps today alternating planks and different sets of abs )

Have a good one !

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Just a few days away then ! Hang in there
> 
> x


 End of Next month not this. Lol 29 days to go precisely.

Ps. I like the second pic you just posted. Up there with my favourite positions.... On trx of. Course...


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> End of Next month not this. Lol 29 days to go precisely.
> 
> Ps. I like the second pic you just posted. Up there with my favourite positions.... On trx of. Course...


 Oh [email protected] ! End of july ? What are you working overtime?

Yeah , I like this position too


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Oh [email protected] ! End of july ? What are you working overtime?
> 
> Yeah , I like this position too


 No, sadly salary anyway so wouldn't get overtime pay so I Wouldn't work it either haha.

Haha great to know :lol:


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> lunges on smith machine 3x15 ( also did lots of half reps here @[Redacted] , yeah ... thanks for that ... )


 Don't mention it, always glad to help....

View attachment 134539


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Don't mention it, always glad to help....
> 
> 
> View attachment 134539


 Haha . Happy to follow your recommendations Flubs . Keeps things spicy


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> View attachment 157629


 Errrr, well I for one haven't got the faintest idea what's going on there!


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> Errrr, well I for one haven't got the faintest idea what's going on there!


 Haha they're called trx pikes . You go from horizontal to forming a V

Its my favorite variation. Try them when you get the chance

x


----------



## anna1

Good morning!

deadlifts , upper body

5x5 @80 kg with deadlifts but then I decided to give another go with 102 kg . Did 2 reps , after that form was getting bad

lat pulldowns reverse grip ( really like those

dumbbell rows

Machine lat pulldowns

Ohp

lateral raises

face pulls

tricep pressdowns

single arm reverse grip pushdowns

core

x


----------



## anna1

Took some pics but they suck big time

I feel skinny and flat

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## SuperRips

Well I was feeling quite flat until I seen the last pics 

You need to get rid of that apron though lol

...but Anna stop putting yourself down, look where you are at this point right now compared to where you started, the slower progress is the progress you keep most of. You will always look in the mirror and dig out the negs.

You look great......honest!!

....but that *ass* still needs 'tappin' :thumb

*EDIT ^^ stupid phone won't let me get my swerve on *


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Well I was feeling quite flat until I seen the last pics
> 
> You need to get rid of that apron though lol
> 
> ...but Anna stop putting yourself down, look where you are at this point right now compared to where you started, the slower progress is the progress you keep most of. You will always look in the mirror and dig out the negs.
> 
> You look great......honest!!
> 
> ....but that was still needs 'tappin' :thumb


 Haha . Its just that I thought I'd be ready for Ms Universe by now 

thank you honey !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 5x5

box squats 4x8 . Practiced my form with those , don't know why I have such difficulty keeping my torso straight, I sort of managed it at the final set

romanian deadlifts 5x5

leg press 4x5 and 2x12 feet kept closer together

good mornings 3x12 ( I think I'm doing those right? )

leg curls + leg extensions 3x20

kicks on cable machine 2x20

abductions 2x25

core: cable crunches 2x25

leg raises 3x15

ab wheel 2x1 min

have a great day !

x


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> box squats 4x8 . Practiced my form with those , don't know why I have such difficulty keeping my torso straight, I sort of managed it at the final set
> 
> romanian deadlifts 5x5
> 
> leg press 4x5 and 2x12 feet kept closer together
> 
> good mornings 3x12 ( I think I'm doing those right? )
> 
> leg curls + leg extensions 3x20
> 
> kicks on cable machine 2x20
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> core: cable crunches 2x25
> 
> leg raises 3x15
> 
> ab wheel 2x1 min
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157893
> 
> 
> View attachment 157894


 not an expert but could be the smith Machine causing your body to go out of alignment, have you tried just with a normal bar?


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> not an expert but could be the smith Machine causing your body to go out of alignment, have you tried just with a normal bar?


 I am using a barbell there . Foto doesnt show it clearly

Lately I have been avoiding the smith machine completely. It tends to hurt my lower back for some reason

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 5x5
> 
> box squats 4x8 . Practiced my form with those , don't know why I have such difficulty keeping my torso straight, I sort of managed it at the final set
> 
> romanian deadlifts 5x5
> 
> leg press 4x5 and 2x12 feet kept closer together
> 
> good mornings 3x12 ( I think I'm doing those right? )
> 
> leg curls + leg extensions 3x20
> 
> kicks on cable machine 2x20
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> core: cable crunches 2x25
> 
> leg raises 3x15
> 
> ab wheel 2x1 min
> 
> have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157893
> 
> 
> View attachment 157894


 When you box squat, it is easy to allow yourself to start the squat with the thought of sitting back on the box, instead of thinking knees out. Could it be that's what your doing?

The corner of the box is between your legs so your going to sit on it even if you go straight down, It could be the angle of the pic but in that photo the bar looks like its behind your feet instead of over the middle of them.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> When you box squat, it is easy to allow yourself to start the squat with the thought of sitting back on the box, instead of thinking knees out. Could it be that's what your doing?
> 
> The corner of the box is between your legs so your going to sit on it even if you go straight down, It could be the angle of the pic but in that photo the bar looks like its behind your feet instead of over the middle of them.


 Yes , I think you're right . I have been moving unnecessarily backwards ( maybe out of fear I'll miss the box haha )

will keep that in mind , thank you !


----------



## 19072

anna1 said:


> Took some pics but they suck big time
> 
> I feel skinny and flat
> 
> have a great weekend!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157689


 Wow Anna - you look fab chick  keep it up


----------



## anna1

herc said:


> Wow Anna - you look fab chick  keep it up


 Thank you honey !

Looking great yourself

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Back

lat pulldowns wide grip

single arm pulldowns ( machine)

dumbell rows

bent over rows

seated rows

pullovers all 4x8

I keep forgetting to practice pullups so I gave them a go

I was exhausted by then so I only managed a few halves with wide grip and 1.5 with close grip

should remember not to leave those last duh !

Have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Shoulders . Triceps

incline bench presses

dumbbell seated presses

behind the neck presses

lateral raises , side lateral raises

bent over raises

rear delt swings . I started high as possible and squeezed at the end , those do burn a lot , even with light weights

face pulls all 3x12

pressdowns , rope pushdowns

single arm pushdowns ( reverse grip ) love those as a finisher

had a lot of carbs these days but I think its hardly noticeable haha

have a good one !

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders . Triceps
> 
> incline bench presses
> 
> dumbbell seated presses
> 
> behind the neck presses
> 
> lateral raises , side lateral raises
> 
> bent over raises
> 
> rear delt swings . I started high as possible and squeezed at the end , those do burn a lot , even with light weights
> 
> face pulls all 3x12
> 
> pressdowns , rope pushdowns
> 
> single arm pushdowns ( reverse grip ) love those as a finisher
> 
> had a lot of carbs these days but I think its hardly noticeable haha
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157959
> 
> 
> View attachment 157961


 Phwoar that ass

Sorry nothing more to add im affraid sorry lol the sun has gone to my head


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Phwoar that ass
> 
> Sorry nothing more to add im affraid sorry lol the sun has gone to my head


 Haha , thanks for dropping by despite being sunstroke

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Haha , thanks for dropping by despite being sunstroke
> 
> x


 You're welcome 

Nah i wouldnt say sunstroked. I'm actually a sun worshiper when we get sun and at the moment its absolutely boiling here (hot for wales anyway) lol


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Nah i wouldnt say sunstroked. I'm actually a sun worshiper when we get sun and at the moment its absolutely boiling here (hot for wales anyway) lol


 Over here it's been raining for 3 days now . Almost feels British . Crazy 

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Over here it's been raining for 3 days now . Almost feels British . Crazy
> 
> x


 A big HAHA to you then, not so smug now are you, with your shitty weather for a change lol!

Well ill have you know here in the uk weve actually been experiencing a heatwave, its around 28 degrees here today, and theres no sign of it letting off either.

Could always pop over on the next flight to cardiff and enjoy the weather with us :lol:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> A big HAHA to you then, not so smug now are you, with your shitty weather for a change lol!
> 
> Well ill have you know here in the uk weve actually been experiencing a heatwave, its around 28 degrees here today, and theres no sign of it letting off either.
> 
> Could always pop over on the next flight to cardiff and enjoy the weather with us :lol:


 Haha .

Enjoy it while it lasts poor northern people 

seriously though, it's messed up my holidays . I've been meaning to go away but I just don't see the point

might actually have to fly to Cardiff to get a proper tan ha


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Haha .
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts poor northern people
> 
> seriously though, it's messed up my holidays . I've been meaning to go away but I just don't see the point
> 
> might actually have to fly to Cardiff to get a proper tan ha


 Oh i intend to, trust me, it doesnt happen very offten.

Yes why not, you'll be welcome anytime lol (well maybe not by the wife but hey ho) ill bung you in the garage haha

It'll be the only time you say you went to wales to catch a tan and was hotter than athens, so its a must now it has to be done :lol:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Oh i intend to, trust me, it doesnt happen very offten.
> 
> Yes why not, you'll be welcome anytime lol (well maybe not by the wife but hey ho) ill bung you in the garage haha
> 
> It'll be the only time you say you went to wales to catch a tan and was hotter than athens, so its a must now it has to be done :lol:


 That's a lovely invitation, thank you !


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> That's a lovely invitation, thank you !


 What time can i expect you?? :lol:


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

squats 8x5

goodmornings 4x8 ( don't know why I had left those out for so long , they feel great

romanians 4x12

leg press 5x8

leg extensions + leg curls 3x20

abductions 3x30

core

my legs are generally disappointing. Getting stronger but they don't look it damn it !

Have a good one !

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 8x5
> 
> goodmornings 4x8 ( don't know why I had left those out for so long , they feel great
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions + leg curls 3x20
> 
> abductions 3x30
> 
> core
> 
> my legs are generally disappointing. *Getting stronger* but they don't look it damn it !
> 
> Have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 158005


 Had to read that bit twice

1st time i thought you said your legs were getting longer :lol:

And i thought hows that even possible


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Had to read that bit twice
> 
> 1st time i thought you said your legs were getting longer :lol:
> 
> And i thought hows that even possible


 Lol I wish !


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Lol I wish !


 Same................. wish mine was longer too  :rolleye11:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Same................. wish mine was longer too  :rolleye11:


 We're still talking about legs , right?


----------



## Mayzini

looking good hun


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> We're still talking about legs , right?


 Of coarse anna, what else could i possibly on about.................. you dirty minx you


----------



## Matt2

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 8x5
> 
> goodmornings 4x8 ( don't know why I had left those out for so long , they feel great
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions + leg curls 3x20
> 
> abductions 3x30
> 
> core
> 
> my legs are generally disappointing. Getting stronger but they don't look it damn it !
> 
> Have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 158005


 The way the plate on the left is tucked in behind your black pants makes this picture look like you have had bum implants. lol


----------



## anna1

Matt2 said:


> The way the plate on the left is tucked in behind your black pants makes this picture look like you have had bum implants. lol


 Haha . That would have been one butt surgery gone very wrong :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 8x5
> 
> goodmornings 4x8 ( don't know why I had left those out for so long , they feel great
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions + leg curls 3x20
> 
> abductions 3x30
> 
> core
> 
> my legs are generally disappointing. Getting stronger but they don't look it damn it !
> 
> Have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 158005


 how tall are you Anna?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> how tall are you Anna?


 1,68 cm babyyyyy


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> 1,68 cm babyyyyy


 had you pegged as a giant


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> had you pegged as a giant


 It's my massive size that fools everyone

x


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> looking good hun


 Thank you ! Got any tan line pics ? Huh ?  hope you had a good time

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you ! Got any tan line pics ? Huh ?  hope you had a good time
> 
> x


 ha ha I share mine if you share yours !! lols yeah it was good back in the swing of this week mad pumps since going so happy as larry gonna push on through the summer now.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ha ha I share mine if you share yours !! lols yeah it was good back in the swing of this week mad pumps since going so happy as larry gonna push on through the summer now.


 As soon as I'm a little darker ha

vegas up next no ?


----------



## Mayzini

ill look forward it, you work on yours ill work on mine and we will see where we are at by the end of the summer !! lols

done vegas, good fun but a weekend there kills, Marbella is two hours away in and out no problem.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> ill look forward it, you work on yours ill work on mine and we will see where we are at by the end of the summer !! lols
> 
> done vegas, good fun but a weekend there kills, Marbella is two hours away in and out no problem.


 What ? A weekend in Vegas ? I would be asleep all the way through haha

x


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> squats 8x5
> 
> goodmornings 4x8 ( don't know why I had left those out for so long , they feel great
> 
> romanians 4x12
> 
> leg press 5x8
> 
> leg extensions + leg curls 3x20
> 
> abductions 3x30
> 
> core
> 
> my legs are generally disappointing. Getting stronger but they don't look it damn it !
> 
> Have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 158005


 Wow

Absolutely Awesome sight

deleted what I originally typed due to it being inappropriate...


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Wow
> 
> Absolutely Awesome sight
> 
> deleted what I originally typed due to it being inappropriate...


 Oh , it's ok to be spontaneous, I'm sure I've heard worst up here 

thank you

x


----------



## SuperRips

Matt2 said:


> The way the plate on the left is tucked in behind your black pants makes this picture look like you have had bum implants. lol


 That f'in plate spoilt the shot man :angry:


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Oh , it's ok to be spontaneous, I'm sure I've heard worst up here
> 
> thank you
> 
> x


 Haha sure you have but after I typed I felt bad and that you deserve credit for your hard work and how good you look instead of distasteful (but still very complimentary) comments.

Seriously look amazing love that outfit


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Haha sure you have but after I typed I felt bad and that you deserve credit for your hard work and how good you look instead of distasteful (but still very complimentary) comments.
> 
> Seriously look amazing love that outfit


 Oh ! That was a lovely compliment.

thank you so much !

x


----------



## Cypionate

SuperRips said:


> That f'in plate spoilt the shot man :angry:


----------



## anna1

Cypionate said:


>


 Haha . Damn , you're good!

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Deadlifts , upper body day

deadlifts 5 sets of 5 with an interval to see what I can do and I managed to pull 110 kg off the floor

Who's a beast ? Anna is ! :thumb

was hoping to pull twice my body weight by Xmas (116 kg ) but let's see if I can do it sooner

t bar rows

lat pulldowns reverse grip

dumbbell rows ( upped to 32 kg )

seated dumbbell presses, arnold presses

lateral raises

face pulls

tricep pressdowns

pushdowns

reverse grip pushdowns

core

tried to take some pics but my hands were too shaky

at least I don't feel as bloated as I did last week

have a great weekend!

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

110Kg dead lift! way to go another PB :bounce:

Other than the squat, there isn't another lift better for functional strength.

Your making great progress. Twice body weight it a good aim and according to symmetric strength's strength standards would take you close to being classified as an advanced lifter. :thumb

https://symmetricstrength.com/standards#/58/kg/female/-


----------



## Cypionate

anna1 said:


> Haha . Damn , you're good!
> 
> x


 It was an honor working so close to your ass


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> 110Kg dead lift! way to go another PB :bounce:
> 
> Other than the squat, there isn't another lift better for functional strength.
> 
> Your making great progress. Twice body weight it a good aim and according to symmetric strength's strength standards would take you close to being classified as an advanced lifter. :thumb
> 
> https://symmetricstrength.com/standards#/58/kg/female/-


 Thank you for this !

Such a great guideline to help me set definite goals

x


----------



## sjacks

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back
> 
> lat pulldowns wide grip
> 
> single arm pulldowns ( machine)
> 
> dumbell rows
> 
> bent over rows
> 
> seated rows
> 
> pullovers all 4x8
> 
> I keep forgetting to practice pullups so I gave them a go
> 
> I was exhausted by then so I only managed a few halves with wide grip and 1.5 with close grip
> 
> should remember not to leave those last duh !
> 
> Have a great day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157929
> 
> 
> View attachment 157931


 Nice! Looking tighter ever day.


----------



## anna1

sjacks said:


> Nice! Looking tighter ever day.


 Thank you ! ( though I look like a chipmunk in the second pic just hanging there haha )

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

sjacks said:


> Nice! Looking tighter ever day.


 @anna1 are you tighter?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1 are you tighter?


 Let's just say I have no need for a nutcracker anymore :whistling:

x


----------



## SuperRips

Cypionate said:


>


 Booom yeah man :thumb


----------



## Eddias

Great Work, you have come so far, worth posting a start and now pic to show the difference


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Great Work, you have come so far, worth posting a start and now pic to show the difference


 Thank you .

Some areas have developed more than others , don't know if it's something I'm doing wrong or I just have to be patient

here's a comparison, first one when I started in September

x


----------



## SuperRips

Loooook at this.... rigghhhht stop this now Anna, it's hot as fcuk and most of us are in breeding season.... there's only so much we can take hahaha

Good transformation though :thumbup1:

....Maybe the slower development is age related and that's it :whistling:





You could always get on the tren lol


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Loooook at this.... rigghhhht stop this now Anna, it's hot as fcuk and most of us are in breeding season.... there's only so much we can take hahaha
> 
> Good transformation though :thumbup1:
> 
> ....Maybe the slower development is age related and that's it :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always get on the tren lol


 Haha [email protected]

maybe by my 60s I'll see some progress lol

how old are you ?


----------



## SuperRips

You already have progress, you looked good when you started and look....Well....hmmmm....Maybe a bit more yellowy :lol:

I'm only messing

I'm 40 next March


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> You already have progress, you looked good when you started and look....Well....hmmmm....Maybe a bit more yellowy :lol:
> 
> I'm only messing
> 
> I'm 40 next March


 Have been trying to turn Trump orange but it all went wrong 

40? Hahaha joke's on you then

x


----------



## Eddias

anna1 said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Some areas have developed more than others , don't know if it's something I'm doing wrong or I just have to be patient
> 
> here's a comparison, first one when I started in September
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 158059


 difference is huge, we are our own worst critics, look at the quads, calves, back and arms, not only have you gained muscle but you have lost fat. I am not going to bring your age into the equation but its worth remembering all in all its very very impressive. Well Done. You doing everything right, we all learn with this process what works for one does not always work for another its a marathon not a sprint


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> difference is huge, we are our own worst critics, look at the quads, calves, back and arms, not only have you gained muscle but you have lost fat. I am not going to bring your age into the equation but its worth remembering all in all its very very impressive. Well Done. You doing everything right, we all learn with this process what works for one does not always work for another its a marathon not a sprint


 Well , maybe fat loss would have been easier when I was younger though I never remember myself having abs even when I dropped to 48 kg at a point

energy wise I don't feel any different. Nothing is hindering me to try and get better thank God 

hope there are women out there reading this that are hesitant to start anything as they think it's "too late "

thank you for your comments. Will just try harder on compound lifts and growing my legs after the summer

x


----------



## dtmiscool

Looking good.

Amazing progress since september last year. You should be proud.

God I love an 'older' woman. Hawt. Keep up the good work. Smashing it.


----------



## anna1

dtmiscool said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Amazing progress since september last year. You should be proud.
> 
> God I love an 'older' woman. Hawt. Keep up the good work. Smashing it.


 Thank you

you look awesome. Must be starving all the time lol

x


----------



## dtmiscool

anna1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> you look awesome. Must be starving all the time lol
> 
> x


 Not anymore now the bulk is here finally!

last stages of my cut were 1,600 calories a day. I struggled!!

But thank you for the kind words :whistling:

heres a flex just for you..

View attachment 158071


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Shoulders . Triceps
> 
> incline bench presses
> 
> dumbbell seated presses
> 
> behind the neck presses
> 
> lateral raises , side lateral raises
> 
> bent over raises
> 
> rear delt swings . I started high as possible and squeezed at the end , those do burn a lot , even with light weights
> 
> face pulls all 3x12
> 
> pressdowns , rope pushdowns
> 
> single arm pushdowns ( reverse grip ) love those as a finisher
> 
> had a lot of carbs these days but I think its hardly noticeable haha
> 
> have a good one !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 157959
> 
> 
> View attachment 157961


 I told you those swings are killers


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> I told you those swings are killers


 Yes , you did ! Great exercise, dont even need much weight to feel it

I will keep it with high reps towards the end of the workout

x


----------



## G-man99

dtmiscool said:


> Not anymore now the bulk is here finally!
> 
> last stages of my cut were 1,600 calories a day. I struggled!!
> 
> But thank you for the kind words :whistling:
> 
> heres a flex just for you..
> 
> 
> View attachment 158071


 She doesn't like skinny guys!


----------



## anna1

G-man99 said:


> She doesn't like skinny guys!


 He started bulking though ! :thumb

x


----------



## Eddias

G-man99 said:


> She doesn't like skinny guys!


 Comments like that will get the whole forum on a perma Bulk


----------



## dtmiscool

anna1 said:


> He started bulking though ! :thumb
> 
> x


 Watch this space 



G-man99 said:


> She doesn't like skinny guys!


 Skinny :mellow: ..meanie.


----------



## G-man99

dtmiscool said:


> Watch this space
> 
> Skinny :mellow: ..meanie.


 You are bulking though and got a great base to start with!


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Yes , you did ! Great exercise, dont even need much weight to feel it
> 
> I will keep it with high reps towards the end of the workout
> 
> x


 Definitely the way to do it @anna1 as usual you're work ethic is awesome keep it up


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Some areas have developed more than others , don't know if it's something I'm doing wrong or I just have to be patient
> 
> here's a comparison, first one when I started in September
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 158059


 Every muscle in that picture shows awesome development your back is insane and triceps awesome glutes absolutely popping you can see your quad from behind and your hams are showing much more thickness you've made more progress with you physique since September than most of us on here you should be very proud of yourself


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Every muscle in that picture shows awesome development your back is insane and triceps awesome glutes absolutely popping you can see your quad from behind and your hams are showing much more thickness you've made more progress with you physique since September than most of us on here you should be very proud of yourself


 Thank you Jake for all your advice and contribution , as well as everyone else's who's taken the time to comment here

it has made a massive difference and I learned so much

this forum has been like an intensive course on weight lifting and I still have a lot to learn

Just saw a pic of my first attempts to deadlift and I can't believe what I was doing 

there are some great people up here like yourself with a wealth of knowledge for anyone who's willing to listen

once again , thank you for all your help

x


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Legs

that strength chart @BestBefore1989 posted is really helpful but pissed me off to no end , because apparently my squats are lame.

Always stayed at more or less my body weight

since I feel more confident with form I did 5x5 @60 kg and 3x2 @ 70 kg which I've never done before . Still bad but it's something

romanian deadlifts @80 kg 5x5

goodmornings 3x12

leg press upped a bit to 140 kg 5x5

leg extensions + sitted leg curls 3x20

abductions 2x25

ab wheel 4 x25 ( should have done a lot more cause I ate like a pig over the weekend)

checked my weight after about a month and apparently I 've dropped another 1,2 kilo though I don't remember doing anything different lately .

have a wonderful day !

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Legs
> 
> that strength chart @BestBefore1989 posted is really helpful but pissed me off to no end , because apparently my squats are lame.
> 
> Always stayed at more or less my body weight
> 
> since I feel more confident with form I did 5x5 @60 kg and 3x2 @ 70 kg which I've never done before . Still bad but it's something
> 
> romanian deadlifts @80 kg 5x5
> 
> goodmornings 3x12
> 
> leg press upped a bit to 140 kg 5x5
> 
> leg extensions + sitted leg curls 3x20
> 
> abductions 2x25
> 
> ab wheel 4 x25 ( should have done a lot more cause I ate like a pig over the weekend)
> 
> checked my weight after about a month and apparently I 've dropped another 1,2 kilo though I don't remember doing anything different lately .
> 
> have a wonderful day !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 158167
> 
> 
> View attachment 158169


 Good grief Anna!

Your doing great, improving week on week, you appear to have every young man on here drooling over you but your pissed off because your squats aren't improving as fast as you want! You cant have everything young lady

you have only just found the correct form for you to squat with. IMO your current goal for squats should be to consistently squat with good form. Never mind the weight right now. In fact I would recommend that if your programme call for 20 squats, racking the bar after 2, stepping back and then starting again 10 times. That way your practice your set up until it becomes second nature. Once you have that locked down the numbers will fly up I promise you.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good grief Anna!
> 
> Your doing great, improving week on week, you appear to have every young man on here drooling over you but your pissed off because your squats aren't improving as fast as you want! You cant have everything young lady
> 
> you have only just found the correct form for you to squat with. IMO your current goal for squats should be to consistently squat with good form. Never mind the weight right now. In fact I would recommend that if your programme call for 20 squats, racking the bar after 2, stepping back and then starting again 10 times. That way your practice your set up until it becomes second nature. Once you have that locked down the numbers will fly up I promise you.


 I am only upset because I see it's entirely my fault I haven't improved all this time .

ok , 10x2 it is then .

Thank you so much !

x


----------



## anna1

Morning! Not much time today so quick back workout

lat pulldowns different grips . 6x8

ropes are my favourite

yates rows 3x10

dumbbell rows 4x8 tried to go over 32 kg but it felt too much . This heat is getting to me

seated rows chest supported

rope pullovers supersetted with cable crunches

have a great day !

x


----------



## Eddias

Your hamstrings are coming in nicely, 32kg dumbbell row is impressive to be fair.


----------



## anna1

Eddias said:


> Your hamstrings are coming in nicely, 32kg dumbbell row is impressive to be fair.


 just barely ! I think the only thing that will work is a deep tan and make up on the hamstrings haha

x


----------



## Toranator

@anna1 difference is night and day from your pics! Cracking job. What is it you supplement with again? Var? How do you use it. Asking for a fem friend. (srs not me!)


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> @anna1 difference is night and day from your pics! Cracking job. What is it you supplement with again? Var? How do you use it. Asking for a fem friend. (srs not me!)


 thank you

I used anavar for 8 weeks in total 10 mg for first 5 weeks ,dropped to 5 mg for the next 3 weeks ,preworkout 5 days a week , along with a tab of clen (could not handle more )

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> thank you
> 
> I used anavar for 8 weeks in total 10 mg for first 5 weeks ,dropped to 5 mg for the next 3 weeks ,preworkout 5 days a week , along with a tab of clen (could not handle more )
> 
> x


 Thanks. Well cracking job anyhow. Looks much better but not a bad Base to start from anyway you just made some good gains on top.

God yeah tell me about it Clen I did 40mcg fine.60mcg fine nothing. 80mcg fine nothing so went 120....f**k me... On my sofa at like 160bpm just laying down thought I was gonna die lol.

Haven't touched it since threw out 5 tubs lol.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Thanks. Well cracking job anyhow. Looks much better but not a bad Base to start from anyway you just made some good gains on top.
> 
> God yeah tell me about it Clen I did 40mcg fine.60mcg fine nothing. 80mcg fine nothing so went 120....f**k me... On my sofa at like 160bpm just laying down thought I was gonna die lol.
> 
> Haven't touched it since threw out 5 tubs lol.


 God I can't stand the side effects .I use it as a preworkout though . just 20mcg with a coffee gives me a nice boost .nothing I feel right away, but noticeable as soon as I start moving .

September I'll use the same protocol adding 0,5-1 ius of gh for most of the year as well

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> God I can't stand the side effects .I use it as a preworkout though . just 20mcg with a coffee gives me a nice boost .nothing I feel right away, but noticeable as soon as I start moving .
> 
> September I'll use the same protocol adding 0,5-1 ius of gh for most of the year as well
> 
> x


 Oh god I couldn't use it prewo suppose it's a Low dosage though. I'm looking for some good DMAA pre workout. I remember jack3d used to be good looking for something similar.

How come September? Hmmm missus won't let me use gh lol. Suppose it's quite expensive too, saving for a house.

Isn't that when you're starting BJJ too? We can race see who's blue belt first Hahaha. Granted I'll have a 2 month advantage....

Reckon it'll have a negative effect on your cardio rolling around?


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Oh god I couldn't use it prewo suppose it's a Low dosage though. I'm looking for some good DMAA pre workout. I remember jack3d used to be good looking for something similar.
> 
> How come September? Hmmm missus won't let me use gh lol. Suppose it's quite expensive too, saving for a house.
> 
> Isn't that when you're starting BJJ too? We can race see who's blue belt first Hahaha. Granted I'll have a 2 month advantage....
> 
> Reckon it'll have a negative effect on your cardio rolling around?


 Summer in Greece is getting pretty unbearable. Athens is a dead city till beginning of September.

I'll probably go away as well end of next week till end of August more or less and I could use the break

even if I wanted to , this school close to me wouldn't give classes till September

why not gh ? I would imagine there's less side effects than other products. If it's for the savings bit then she's right

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Summer in Greece is getting pretty unbearable. Athens is a dead city till beginning of September.
> 
> I'll probably go away as well end of next week till end of August more or less and I could use the break
> 
> even if I wanted to , this school close to me wouldn't give classes till September
> 
> why not gh ? I would imagine there's less side effects than other products. If it's for the savings bit then she's right
> 
> x


 Yeah just the cost of it really I totally understand lol, it is expensive when I could get 6 months worth gear for a month of growth. And I'd use growth on the top of gear so it's just not really doable.

Ah okay fair enough makes sense everything pointing towards September then.

Where. Ya off?


----------



## bornagod

Toranator said:


> Yeah just the cost of it really I totally understand lol, it is expensive when I could get 6 months worth gear for a month of growth. And I'd use growth on the top of gear so it's just not really doable.
> 
> Ah okay fair enough makes sense everything pointing towards September then.
> 
> *Where. Ya off*?


 She's off to cardiff.

Isn't that right @anna1 :lol:


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Yeah just the cost of it really I totally understand lol, it is expensive when I could get 6 months worth gear for a month of growth. And I'd use growth on the top of gear so it's just not really doable.
> 
> Ah okay fair enough makes sense everything pointing towards September then.
> 
> Where. Ya off?


 For now I've just booked at an island just an hour away from Athens for 3 weeks . Not sure after that . Definitely near water though ha

x


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> She's off to cardiff.
> 
> Isn't that right @anna1 :lol:


 Never visited Cardiff . I 'd love to at some point

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Never visited Cardiff . I 'd love to at some point
> 
> x


 Well cardiff is a shìthole really. 60 miles west is where its at lol


----------



## Toranator

bornagod said:


> She's off to cardiff.
> 
> Isn't that right @anna1 :lol:


 All inclusive all she can eat of @bornagod


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Well cardiff is a shìthole really. 60 miles west is where its at lol


 60 miles west like where?


----------



## Gary29

anna1 said:


> 60 miles west like where?


 Like Port Talbot....










Lovely right?


----------



## anna1

Morning

shoulders , triceps

incline bench presses

arnold presses

lateral raises , side lateral raises

shoulder swings

face pulls ( did those kneeling down as I feel I stay more concentrated and its harder to cheat , also I like to play with different heights )

tricep pressdowns tried my luck and that was the heaviest I've done . I think I could go a little heavier but I have to actually jump on the bar and push down to get it in position which is kinda awkward lol

pushdowns

single arm pushdowns reverse grip

core

have a great day !

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> 60 miles west like where?


 Ammanford :lol:


----------



## bornagod

Toranator said:


> All inclusive all she can eat of @bornagod


 Sounds about right :lol: :smoke:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Sounds about right :lol: :smoke:


 What does that mean ?









Dont tell me it just means volvo loooool


----------



## bornagod

Gary29 said:


> Like Port Talbot....
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely right?


 Not west enough another few miles

And youre right port talbot is a shìt hole, stinks like nothing else......... uch y fi!


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> What does that mean ?
> 
> View attachment 158289


 Its a place in north wales. The town/village has the longest name in the world


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Its a place in north wales. The town/village has the longest name in the world


 Haha their passports must be an extra 30 pages long


----------



## anna1

Pancake' said:


> View attachment 158291


 Looool !

x


----------



## Pancake'

anna1 said:


> Looool !
> 
> x


 Surprised me! did you experience much benefits? from the low dose var, etc? be careful you don't get winstrol or anything or you might wake up one day sounding like a George or Derek :whistling:


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Haha their passports must be an extra 30 pages long


 They're a different breed up there so it wouldn't surprise me if they did :lol:


----------



## anna1

Pancake' said:


> Surprised me! did you experience much benefits? from the low dose var, etc? be careful you don't get winstrol or anything or you might wake up one day sounding like a George or Derek :whistling:


 Haha . It's just what I needed. Just a little boost . After week 4 I start seeing real benefits strength wise so just to play safe I lowered the dose to run it for 8 weeks instead of 6 as planned

love anavar. Absolutely no side effects at this dosage .

I wouldn't touch winny at all

might give primo a go at 50 mg weekly at some point though

x


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> They're a different breed up there so it wouldn't surprise me if they did :lol:


 Haha . Don't know anything about Wales so I'll take your word for it


----------



## Pancake'

anna1 said:


> Haha . It's just what I needed. Just a little boost . After week 4 I start seeing real benefits strength wise so just to play safe I lowered the dose to run it for 8 weeks instead of 6 as planned
> 
> love anavar. Absolutely no side effects at this dosage .
> 
> I wouldn't touch winny at all
> 
> might give primo a go at 50 mg weekly at some point though
> 
> x


 Sounds good,

Do you go to pharmacy's? sure it's legal in Greece idk. stick with var imo. I say be careful because I'm uk, var is commonly faked as winstrol.


----------



## anna1

Pancake' said:


> Sounds good,
> 
> Do you go to pharmacy's? sure it's legal in Greece idk. stick with var imo. I say be careful because I'm uk, var is commonly faked as winstrol.


 I go to pharmacies regularly 

edit that : years ago I was on an american forum and a member there warned me than anavar would bloat me up lol

I was thinking " what is he talking about" but I guess it was that . They never get what they're expecting


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Haha . Don't know anything about Wales so I'll take your word for it


 Oh they are trust me :lol:


----------



## anna1

Good morning

legs

squats 2 x15 for warm up and 12x5 worked on form mainly

romanians that I love , paused at bottom 5x5

leg press 3x5 @140 kg and 2x15 @100 kg

good mornings 4x8 ( not sure about the form on those yet but I find a narrow stance works much better for me

leg extensions 4x12

leg curls 4x12

abductions 2x25

kick backs 2x25

core

heat absolutely wore me out today

have a great day !

x


----------



## FelonE1

Good leg day session that


----------



## anna1

FelonE said:


> Good leg day session that


 Knackered after that

could barely walk home lol


----------



## FelonE1

anna1 said:


> Knackered after that
> 
> could barely walk home lol


 That's the spirit lol


----------



## anna1

FelonE said:


> That's the spirit lol


 :lol:

Will wait to see what your leg session looks like just to get ideas

x


----------



## FelonE1

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Will wait to see what your leg session looks like just to get ideas
> 
> x


 I'm dreading it haha gonna kill me off


----------



## anna1

Morning!

Deadlift , upper body day

warm up with deadlifts and then tried @ 120 kg . Failed to lock out

tried 115 . Slow upwards but I did it . My goal was 116 ( twice my body weight by Xmas so very happy I did 115 now

t bar rows 3x8

lat pulldowns reverse grip 3x8

dumbbel rows 3x8

arnold presses 4x12

lateral raises 4x8

side laterals on cable machine 3x20

tricep pressdowns 3x8

pushdowns 3x15

single arm reverse grip 3x20

core

have a great day !

x


----------



## anna1

Also , I think its time for me to take a break so this log has come to its end 

comparing to what I looked like before I started controlling my diet versus now ( damn I was chubby , can only see that now lol )

ok , I could have been stricter :whistling:

overall happy with how I've advanced and what I have learned

I would like to thank everyone who has taken the time to contribute with advice . All observations have been invaluable

have a wonderful summer ladies and gents !

xxxxxxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

First of all 115Kg deadlift ! :bounce: :bounce: that's a great lift, even more so as you would have been tired by the 120kg fail. I will bet that if you took a week off from deadlifting you could make that 116Kg lift in 2 weeks time.

When you say take a break, what are you planning? a couple of weeks off/light lifting and then back at it? or are you planning to stay away from the gym for longer?

I hope you continue to train even if you take a break from posting your workouts.

Either way that's a massive difference between the two sets of pictures so well done you. :thumb

Hope you have a great summer and come back refreshed and ready to smash it all over again :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> First of all 115Kg deadlift ! :bounce: :bounce: that's a great lift, even more so as you would have been tired by the 120kg fail. I will bet that if you took a week off from deadlifting you could make that 116Kg lift in 2 weeks time.
> 
> When you say take a break, what are you planning? a couple of weeks off/light lifting and then back at it? or are you planning to stay away from the gym for longer?
> 
> I hope you continue to train even if you take a break from posting your workouts.
> 
> Either way that's a massive difference between the two sets of pictures so well done you. :thumb
> 
> Hope you have a great summer and come back refreshed and ready to smash it all over again :thumbup1:


 First of all thank you for all your feedback here . I'm really grateful

well , I plan to leave for about a month so workouts will be sporadic at best .

I know I will miss working out but a good break will do me good I think and hopefully I get back end of August with batteries charged ( and a few extra kilos :whistling: ) haha

x


----------



## BestBefore1989

anna1 said:


> First of all thank you for all your feedback here . I'm really grateful
> 
> well , I plan to leave for about a month so workouts will be sporadic at best .
> 
> I know I will miss working out but a good break will do me good I think and hopefully I get back end of August with batteries charged ( and a few extra kilos :whistling: ) haha
> 
> x


 A week or two of complete rest wont do you any harm at all and you can maintain your current strength with as little as 1 workout a week.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9721008

so you might gain a little weight but you don't need to loose any strength.

Have a great time. X


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> A week or two of complete rest wont do you any harm at all and you can maintain your current strength with as little as 1 workout a week.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9721008
> 
> so you might gain a little weight but you don't need to loose any strength.
> 
> Have a great time. X


 There's some dense info there , I will have to take my time rereading it ha

problem is that there are no organized gyms where I'm going I think . If I do find one , I will train once or twice weekly

x


----------



## 25434

Just to say have a great Summer and that I've had quite a laugh reading your posts with the guys. Take care wherever you are off to. O.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Just to say have a great Summer and that I've had quite a laugh reading your posts with the guys. Take care wherever you are off to. O.


 I was thinking about you Flubs the other day . This guy did your stretching routine for squats , only he then proceeded with a shoulder workout :huh: haha

thank you for all your input as well

well , I 'll just stop working out for a while but I'll probably lurk around on gen con

what will I do all those long hours on the beach ? 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Also , I think its time for me to take a break so this log has come to its end
> 
> comparing to what I looked like before I started controlling my diet versus now ( damn I was chubby , can only see that now lol )
> 
> ok , I could have been stricter :whistling:
> 
> overall happy with how I've advanced and what I have learned
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who has taken the time to contribute with advice . All observations have been invaluable
> 
> have a wonderful summer ladies and gents !
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> View attachment 158525
> 
> 
> View attachment 158527


 Enjoy the break Alan

thought you would have ended your log with a crotchless pantie shot so a little disappointed x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Enjoy the break Alan
> 
> thought you would have ended your log with a crotchless pantie shot so a little disappointed x


 :lol:

thank you sweetie

will make it up to you in the next one

xxx


----------



## SuperRips

So that's it???

Var finished?

Charming 

Couldn't we least have a vote ha

So then Anna, you taking time out completely (to turn fat) then coming back in attack mode?

It's a good idea you give yourself a rest and recharge. Next mini course tren yeah :thumb


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> So that's it???
> 
> Var finished?
> 
> Charming
> 
> Couldn't we least have a vote ha
> 
> So then Anna, you taking time out completely (to turn fat) then coming back in attack mode?
> 
> It's a good idea you give yourself a rest and recharge. Next mini course tren yeah :thumb


 Haha

I've been training non stop since September. I think a month off would be beneficial.

Plus it's so freakin hot in Athens I can't stand it

yeah , back on it in about a month but haven't decided what the next cycle will be . Definitely some gh though

x


----------



## Toranator

Farewell @anna1

Good log. Look forward to the next.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Farewell @anna1
> 
> Good log. Look forward to the next.


 Thank you honey , I really enjoyed it

Hope you get back home safe and sound and maybe see your log at some point?

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Thank you honey , I really enjoyed it
> 
> Hope you get back home safe and sound and maybe see your log at some point?
> 
> x


 Thanks, hopefully I should do haha now you got me worried..

Probably not in all honesty, don't think anyone would give a s**t lol.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Thanks, hopefully I should do haha now you got me worried..
> 
> Probably not in all honesty, don't think anyone would give a s**t lol.


 :lol:

sorry , that sounded ominous haha

well ok , you can always post your progress pics on my next one


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> sorry , that sounded ominous haha
> 
> well ok , you can always post your progress pics on my next one


 wot no log over the weekend or today !! ur slipping !! ;lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> wot no log over the weekend or today !! ur slipping !! ;lols


 I'm going away till end of August so I'll only be swimming till then

will start a new one when I come back

x


----------



## Mayzini

oh bless where you off to somewhere nice I bet ?? am I going to be very jealous.


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> oh bless where you off to somewhere nice I bet ?? am I going to be very jealous.


 Why would you be jealous ? You've been globetrotting all year lol

I'm going to spend a couple of weeks in Aegina ( its a small island ) and I haven't decided what island I'm going to next .


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Why would you be jealous ? You've been globetrotting all year lol
> 
> I'm going to spend a couple of weeks in Aegina ( its a small island ) and I haven't decided what island I'm going to next .
> 
> View attachment 158645


 globetrotting !! partying like a 20 year old doesnt count, in need a lovely break and it looks gorgeous, have a great time hun. there will be many missing the log by the time your back on it. I need your lifestyle and we never did find out how you make a living.... lols !


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> globetrotting !! partying like a 20 year old doesnt count, in need a lovely break and it looks gorgeous, have a great time hun. there will be many missing the log by the time your back on it. I need your lifestyle and we never did find out how you make a living.... lols !


 Haha I'll try to update with beach pics


----------



## Jack of blades

anna1 said:


> Good morning all !
> 
> leg day today
> 
> 6 sets of squats
> 
> 5 romanians
> 
> 6 sumos . Here I dared up the weights and I went all the way up to 75 kg which is a pb for me but I only managed 2 sets of 3 with that . My grip is still failing me
> 
> 4 sets of hip thrust and after the usual weight I do I upped it to 100 kg and I did 2 sets of 8 ( dont remember if I had done 100 kg before so I'm happy with that )
> 
> Supersetted leg extensions with abductions as always to wrap it up
> 
> very happy with today's workout , I think all the trash I ate over the weekend helped . Will do the same next weekend to see if I 'm right
> 
> Leg check to see if anything changed and yeap , they're still skinny
> 
> have a great week peeps !
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 149505
> 
> 
> View attachment 149509
> 
> 
> View attachment 149511


 Nice zebra trainers


----------



## Jack of blades

anna1 said:


> Why would you be jealous ? You've been globetrotting all year lol
> 
> I'm going to spend a couple of weeks in Aegina ( its a small island ) and I haven't decided what island I'm going to next .
> 
> View attachment 158645


 Looks a lot like where I'm from in Manchester lol


----------



## anna1

Jack of blades said:


> Looks a lot like where I'm from in Manchester lol


 Really? Never been in Manchester


----------



## Jack of blades

anna1 said:


> Really? Never been in Manchester


 I'm being sarcastic lol Manchester is a dump


----------



## anna1

Jack of blades said:


> I'm being sarcastic lol Manchester is a dump


 Don't know , it looks pwetty on google though


----------



## Heavyassweights

Mayzini said:


> globetrotting !! partying like a 20 year old doesnt count, in need a lovely break and it looks gorgeous, have a great time hun. there will be many missing the log by the time your back on it. I need your lifestyle and we never did find out how you make a living.... lols !


 Hand jive 20

bj 50

rim job with hand jive 55

no holes barred 200

gf experience 350

your welcome


----------



## BestBefore1989

Heavyassweights said:


> Hand jive 20
> 
> bj 50
> 
> rim job with hand jive 55
> 
> no holes barred 200
> 
> gf experience 350
> 
> your welcome


 Doesn't translate well

this is a hand jive in Greece


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Hand jive 20
> 
> bj 50
> 
> rim job with hand jive 55
> 
> no holes barred 200
> 
> gf experience 350
> 
> your welcome


 @Mayzini is not interested in your pale @ss Heavy but it was worth the effort

x


----------



## dtmiscool

Came for new photos on page 64, leaving disappointed.


----------



## anna1

dtmiscool said:


> Came for new photos on page 64, leaving disappointed.


 I promise I'll update soon with summer photos lol

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Why would you be jealous ? You've been globetrotting all year lol
> 
> I'm going to spend a couple of weeks in Aegina ( its a small island ) and I haven't decided what island I'm going to next .
> 
> View attachment 158645


 Looks lovely anna and i hope you enjoy your well deserved break.

It'll feel like a long long time for your return in august, just dont un do all that hard work and get too fat lol


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Looks lovely anna and i hope you enjoy your well deserved break.
> 
> It'll feel like a long long time for your return in august, just dont un do all that hard work and get too fat lol


 Thank you

ha I don't plan to let myself go that much .

Well , maybe get a little curvier :whistling:

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> ha I don't plan to let myself go that much .
> 
> Well , maybe get a little curvier :whistling:
> 
> x


 Nothing wrong with a little curvy, as long as its in the right places lol. Just as long as you enjoy it then who cares what youre like after it.

Is it a family adventure or solo trip?


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Nothing wrong with a little curvy, as long as its in the right places lol. Just as long as you enjoy it then who cares what youre like after it.
> 
> Is it a family adventure or solo trip?


 Main reason I'm leaving for so long is to take the kids away from Athens heat is really unbearable

if I like it there I'll look to rent something long term as its only 1,5 hours away and it can be really cheap

next I have decided to go to Skopelos

food and beaches are awesome there

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Main reason I'm leaving for so long is to take the kids away from Athens heat is really unbearable
> 
> if I like it there I'll look to rent something long term as its only 1,5 hours away and it can be really cheap
> 
> next I have decided to go to Skopelos
> 
> food and beaches are awesome there
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 158685


 Why, how hot we talking? Surely the weather cant be that much cooler just 1.5 hours away (unless flying?)

Ye it does look awesome, well jel youre able to go away for a month lol


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Why, how hot we talking? Surely the weather cant be that much cooler just 1.5 hours away (unless flying?)
> 
> Ye it does look awesome, well jel youre able to go away for a month lol


 It has gotten to around 38-39 degrees here

no, its not cooler over there but you just don't care if you can be lying in the water all day lol

x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> It has gotten to around 38-39 degrees here
> 
> no, its not cooler over there but you just don't care if you can be lying in the water all day lol
> 
> x


 Exactly....that's like us walking round our town in trunks and flipflops whilst feasting at Greg's then filling your motor up :lol: ...Just wouldn't be able to get away with it.


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> It has gotten to around 38-39 degrees here
> 
> no, its not cooler over there but you just don't care if you can be lying in the water all day lol
> 
> x


 Quite warm then.

Very true, its just like us brits going on holidays i suppose, just let it all hang loose :lol: and who cares what others think


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Also , I think its time for me to take a break so this log has come to its end
> 
> comparing to what I looked like before I started controlling my diet versus now ( damn I was chubby , can only see that now lol )
> 
> ok , I could have been stricter :whistling:
> 
> overall happy with how I've advanced and what I have learned
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who has taken the time to contribute with advice . All observations have been invaluable
> 
> have a wonderful summer ladies and gents !
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> View attachment 158525
> 
> 
> View attachment 158527


 Enjoy the break @anna1 you've done very well!


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Quite warm then.
> 
> Very true, its just like us brits going on holidays i suppose, just let it all hang loose :lol: and who cares what others think


 No ! I plan to keep diet somewhat restricted.

Don't know about alcohol though :whistling:

x


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> Enjoy the break @anna1 you've done very well!


 Thank you Jake for all your help so far !

In an ideal world I'd like to be able to deadlift twice my body weight for reps and squat 90 kg by the end of next season , so I'll start bugging you again towards end of August ha

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> No ! I plan to keep diet somewhat restricted.
> 
> Don't know about alcohol though :whistling:
> 
> x


 Thats my girl, its all about balance so starve yourself so you can have more wine and youll be fine :lol:


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Thats my girl, its all about balance so starve yourself so you can have more wine and youll be fine :lol:


 Haha , yeah my thoughts exactly :beer:


----------



## Jakemaguire

anna1 said:


> Thank you Jake for all your help so far !
> 
> In an ideal world I'd like to be able to deadlift twice my body weight for reps and squat 90 kg by the end of next season , so I'll start bugging you again towards end of August ha
> 
> x


 I look forward to it, but I have a feeling you'll be back sooner


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Haha , yeah my thoughts exactly :beer:


 :lol:

Well enjoy your holibobs and ill just sit here twiddling my thumbs for your return ok lol


----------



## anna1

Jakemaguire said:


> I look forward to it, but I have a feeling you'll be back sooner


 Well , you might be right

had to come back to Athens for a few days and first thing I did was workout ha

upper body today .

Did bloody everything high reps and checked to make sure I haven't lost my gainz yet :lol:

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Well , you might be right
> 
> had to come back to Athens for a few days and first thing I did was workout ha
> 
> upper body today .
> 
> Did bloody everything high reps and checked to make sure I haven't lost my gainz yet :lol:
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 158773
> 
> 
> View attachment 158775


 hey u, i thought had stopped this log !! lols


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> hey u, i thought had stopped this log !! lols


 I know , haha

it may just continue into the next one just to keep me motivated to stay on track while away

I think I found a tiny gym at a hotel on this island I might go beg them to use it a couple of time a week lol

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> I know , haha
> 
> it may just continue into the next one just to keep me motivated to stay on track while away
> 
> I think I found a tiny gym at a hotel on this island I might go beg them to use it a couple of time a week lol
> 
> x


 humph....I will take back my goodbye and replace it with a hello.....lol


----------



## 4NT5

Great progress



In Zante just now and the breeze from the sea is incredible, making sitting in the heat much bearable :thumb

ps. Not be ripped off buying water yet :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> humph....I will take back my goodbye and replace it with a hello.....lol


 Haha final workout today , did some legs .

Can't wait to get away from Athens again !

x


----------



## anna1

4NT5 said:


> Great progress
> 
> 
> 
> In Zante just now and the breeze from the sea is incredible, making sitting in the heat much bearable :thumb
> 
> ps. Not be ripped off buying water yet :thumbup1:


 

Hope you're enjoying yourselves

how do you like it ?

Been there before?

x


----------



## 4NT5

anna1 said:


> Hope you're enjoying yourselves
> 
> how do you like it ?
> 
> Been there before?
> 
> x


 First time on any Greek island. It was great, nice and relaxing. Kids loved it. People were nice and friendly, good food and wine :thumb

Now it's on to Ibiza at end of Sept, just my wife and I


----------



## anna1

4NT5 said:


> First time on any Greek island. It was great, nice and relaxing. Kids loved it. People were nice and friendly, good food and wine :thumb
> 
> Now it's on to Ibiza at end of Sept, just my wife and I


 Oh ! I am glad you had fun and the natives treated you well ! 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Well , you might be right
> 
> had to come back to Athens for a few days and first thing I did was workout ha
> 
> upper body today .
> 
> Did bloody everything high reps and checked to make sure I haven't lost my gainz yet :lol:
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 158773
> 
> 
> View attachment 158775


 face on point

just need to confirm you don't have a massive forehead and ill book my flight


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> face on point
> 
> just need to confirm you don't have a massive forehead and ill book my flight


 Take a risk Heavy

I 'm here , hot , dripping in sweat and coppertone , ready to drown you 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Take a risk Heavy
> 
> I 'm here , hot , dripping in sweat and coppertone , ready to drown you
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 159181


 picture of eyebrows to hairline required lol

hormones seem to be working Alan x


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> picture of eyebrows to hairline required lol
> 
> *hormones seem to be working Alan x*


 Yes , they are

thank you for sharing your experience and tips on transitioning

I shall take a pic later squintin'

x


----------



## Toranator

Heavyassweights said:


> picture of eyebrows to hairline required lol
> 
> hormones seem to be working Alan x


 Lmao, Alan. Hahaha.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Lmao, Alan. Hahaha.


 He likes his anagrams lol

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> He likes his anagrams lol
> 
> x


 Seemingly so. :lol:

It suits you. You look like an Alan :tongue:

Isn't he called Alan in the hangover? Your beard is slightly less magnificent though

 x


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Seemingly so. :lol:
> 
> It suits you. You look like an Alan :tongue:
> 
> Isn't he called Alan in the hangover? Your beard is slightly less magnificent though
> 
> x


 Oh THAT Alan !

That's brilliant. Had never thought of it

plus he's greek !

if I 'm ever banned I'll come back as alan1 :thumb


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Oh THAT Alan !
> 
> That's brilliant. Had never thought of it
> 
> plus he's greek !
> 
> if I 'm ever banned I'll come back as alan1 :thumb
> 
> View attachment 159237


 I really hope this happens, no offence. Just to come back as alan1 would be priceless. See how long it takes people to cotton on.

Are you a geek?


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> I really hope this happens, no offence. Just to come back as alan1 would be priceless. See how long it takes people to cotton on.
> 
> Are you a geek?


 Well not really , but I have been called a retard so I guess I fit the part 

x


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Well not really , but I have been called a retard so I guess I fit the part
> 
> x


 Lmao. Right, you have a new nicknames we shall refer to you as retard Alan. :thumb

In the nicest possible way of course!!


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Lmao. Right, you have a new nicknames we shall refer to you as retard Alan. :thumb
> 
> In the nicest possible way of course!!


 Well I'd be honored!

I've been called worse here haha


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Well I'd be honored!
> 
> I've been called worse here haha


 Haven't we all... Good job you're thick skinned. Not sure many girls can hack the banter these days.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Haven't we all... Good job you're thick skinned. Not sure many girls can hack the banter these days.


 Op! An avi !

Sun reflected on your pecs and it blinded me there for a minute


----------



## Toranator

anna1 said:


> Op! An avi !
> 
> Sun reflected on your pecs and it blinded me there for a minute


 Haha my skinny pecs. Back to adding mass soon lost a stone of size don't really feel much leaner maybe a inch or so.. .life of a natty I guess lol, back on the gear Saturday! Fly home tomorrow. Gonna shred down a little while I start BJJ diet for 5 weeks or so get the abs properly out again, then bulk up for a long time. Get fat as fvk then cut for next year.


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Haha my skinny pecs. Back to adding mass soon lost a stone of size don't really feel much leaner maybe a inch or so.. .life of a natty I guess lol, back on the gear Saturday! Fly home tomorrow. Gonna shred down a little while I start BJJ diet for 5 weeks or so get the abs properly out again, then bulk up for a long time. Get fat as fvk then cut for next year.


 Finally heading home !

Have a safe trip.

Don't know how fat you can get if you take this bjj thing seriously

but then I don't know the first thing about it . Will see if I like it when I start in September


----------



## Toranator

Yes! Finally... Can't wait.

Thanks, bloody hope it's a safe flight

True yeah, I already have a s**t appetite and get to 4500 calories and struggle to eat anymore and my weight stalls at 196lb. So yeah... Might just end up been around 185 for rest of my life with all that rolling around added in.

Me either really gonna be hillarious little 18yr old kicking my ass........ :angry:


----------



## anna1

Toranator said:


> Yes! Finally... Can't wait.
> 
> Thanks, bloody hope it's a safe flight
> 
> True yeah, I already have a s**t appetite and get to 4500 calories and struggle to eat anymore and my weight stalls at 196lb. So yeah... Might just end up been around 185 for rest of my life with all that rolling around added in.
> 
> Me either really *gonna be hillarious little 18yr old kicking my ass........ :angry: *


 Haha yeah , that would be fun .. not :cool2:

x


----------



## 25434

Good morning @anna1

Just to say I hope you and fam are ok with the fires in Athens. Some of my family are there but luckily ok. I know you are on the islands so having a relaxing time. Enjoy your summer.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Good morning @anna1
> 
> Just to say I hope you and fam are ok with the fires in Athens. Some of my family are there but luckily ok. I know you are on the islands so having a relaxing time. Enjoy your summer.


 Thank you for thinking about me Flubs !

we are ok but in shock . The smokes reached us yesterday and we could actually smell the fire . It was awful

I kept thinking that I was going to book at this area and changed my mind last minute

such a tragic day for Greece , so many lives lost . We are all shaken up

hope your family is safe and sound and enjoy their holidays

x


----------



## Mayzini

anna1 said:


> Thank you for thinking about me Flubs !
> 
> we are ok but in shock . The smokes reached us yesterday and we could actually smell the fire . It was awful
> 
> I kept thinking that I was going to book at this area and changed my mind last minute
> 
> such a tragic day for Greece , so many lives lost . We are all shaken up
> 
> hope your family is safe and sound and enjoy their holidays
> 
> x


 was going to message the same as @flubs and hope our greek brothers and sisters are holding up. I realized you were away or said you were and hoed you were. my thoughts are with all those caught up in this horrific event ...


----------



## anna1

Mayzini said:


> was going to message the same as @flubs and hope our greek brothers and sisters are holding up. I realized you were away or said you were and hoed you were. my thoughts are with all those caught up in this horrific event ...


 I heard stories about how people were found burned the following day and the hell survivors went through and it's just devastating

worst thing for me is it was no accident.

A couple of people have been arrested for arsony . If found guilty, they should get an exemplar penalty

thank you so much for your wishes

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Thank you for thinking about me [Redacted] !
> 
> we are ok but in shock . The smokes reached us yesterday and we could actually smell the fire . It was awful
> 
> I kept thinking that I was going to book at this area and changed my mind last minute
> 
> such a tragic day for Greece , so many lives lost . We are all shaken up
> 
> hope your family is safe and sound and enjoy their holidays
> 
> x


 Fire is a terrible thing and yes it is shocking. My fam aren't on hols, they live there, some in Athens, some on one of the Islands so I have more than a passing interest. Thank you for wishing them well and take care too.


----------



## anna1

Flubs said:


> Fire is a terrible thing and yes it is a terrible thing. My fam aren't on hols, they live there, some in Athens, some on one of the Islands so I have more than a passing interest. Thank you for wishing them well and take care too.


 Oh ! I hope they're enjoying it here

it's a nice place to live in if you don't have to work here lol

x


----------



## 25434

anna1 said:


> Oh ! I hope they're enjoying it here
> 
> it's a nice place to live in if you don't have to work here lol
> 
> x


 They are Greeks so they do work there, lol....but u are right in what u say. Anyhow back my air con and work....booo....


----------



## BestBefore1989

@anna1 so pleased to learn that you and your family, @Flubs and your family, are safe.

What a nightmare! my thoughts and prayers are with everyone effected.


----------



## anna1

BestBefore1989 said:


> @anna1 so pleased to learn that you and your family, @Flubs and your family, are safe.
> 
> What a nightmare! my thoughts and prayers are with everyone effected.


 Thank you , hopefully no more lives lost as fire seems to be spreading to different areas now

x


----------



## 19072

Hope all is okay and trying still going well chick


----------



## anna1

herc said:


> Hope all is okay and trying still going well chick


 Hi honey

all good , thank you . Just on vacation

will be back at it in September

Can't wait actually, starting to get really bored ha

x


----------



## 19072

anna1 said:


> Hi honey
> 
> all good , thank you . Just on vacation
> 
> will be back at it in September
> 
> Can't wait actually, starting to get really bored ha
> 
> x


 Good to hear  it's good to take a step back and forget about the weights in order to have a fresh focussed mind coming back into training.

I have one heavy day left then taking a weeks break from heavy lifting. Nursing s few niggling injuries that require some r&r


----------



## anna1

herc said:


> Good to hear  it's good to take a step back and forget about the weights in order to have a fresh focussed mind coming back into training.
> 
> I have one heavy day left then taking a weeks break from heavy lifting. Nursing s few niggling injuries that require some r&r


 I worked 5 days a week non stop past year . I felt that I needed a break though no injuries

Looking forward to the next season

Yeah , I see you've been going at it pretty heavy . A break is well deserved

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

herc said:


> Hope all is okay and trying still going well chick


 low key white knighting


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> low key white knighting


 Better than high key skunks like some here 

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Better than high key skunks like some here
> 
> x


 Is that Greek slang?


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Is that Greek slang?


 Yeah , short for "annoying Scotsmen "

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Yeah , short for "annoying Scotsmen "
> 
> x


 I'm Jamaican


----------



## 19072

Heavyassweights said:


> low key white knighting


 I'm a smooth operator


----------



## sjacks

anna1 said:


> Also , I think its time for me to take a break so this log has come to its end
> 
> comparing to what I looked like before I started controlling my diet versus now ( damn I was chubby , can only see that now lol )
> 
> ok , I could have been stricter :whistling:
> 
> overall happy with how I've advanced and what I have learned
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who has taken the time to contribute with advice . All observations have been invaluable
> 
> have a wonderful summer ladies and gents !
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> View attachment 158525


 Now that's what I call beach body ready, looking great!


----------



## anna1

sjacks said:


> Now that's what I call beach body ready, looking great!


 Thank you

Taking pics really helped check progress

it's shocking looking back what a few weeks of diet can do and I wasn't even that strict

still couldn't see abs though

maybe next year I will haha

you have made great progress yourself. Looking all pumped up

x


----------



## Vinny

When will we see the return of the happy Friday pictures?


----------



## anna1

Vinny said:


> When will we see the return of the happy Friday pictures?


 :lol:

I'm still away

will be back in the gym in September

cant wait actually

x


----------



## Vinny

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm still away
> 
> will be back in the gym in September
> 
> cant wait actually
> 
> x


 That's no excuse! Haha.

Hope you're having a nice time away still.


----------



## anna1

Vinny said:


> That's no excuse! Haha.
> 
> Hope you're having a nice time away still.


 Thank you

enjoying the very hot weather so far

x


----------



## Jay Richardson

Great physique,hard work is truly paying off .. incredible


----------



## anna1

Jay Richardson said:


> Great physique,hard work is truly paying off .. incredible


 That's the old log , but thank you so much x


----------



## Heavyassweights

@anna1 its camel toe Wednesday slave

post up an appropriate picture xx


----------

